#ubuntu-hr 2011-07-25
<ivoks> $ uname -r
<ivoks> 3.0.0-6-generic
<ivoks> haha... alt, ctrl i win tipka, svi emitiraju isti key :)
<obruT> jel ima negdje lijepo sazeto napisano sto nam donosi 3.0 ?
<obruT> u odnosu na 2.x branch
<ivoks> nista
<ivoks> samo promjena u oznacavanju verzija
<obruT> bezveze
<obruT> nije ni cudno da sam davno prestao pratit razvoj kernela, nist novo vec godinama :P
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> pa bilo je novosti
<ivoks> ali ne znam kakve znacajne novosti ocekujes
<ivoks> nekad je novost bila 'jej, imamo podrsku za PnP'
<ivoks> al danas linux ne slijedi, vec vodi u takvim stvarima
<obruT> linux vodi u razjebavanju kernel api-a da iz jedne u drugu verziju moras mijenjat source od drivera :P
<ivoks> pa to je uvijek tako bilo
<obruT> i to ne neku major verziju, neko cak i promjene u minor verzijama
<ivoks> pa da
<obruT> i onda se ekipa cudi zasto vendori ne rade drivere za linux... bome, ne bi ni ja :P
<ivoks> to je design odluka
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> jel vruce :)
<ivoks> ako hocete super duper driver za linux, open source it
<ivoks> uostalom, third party driveri su krsenje gpl licence
<ivoks> i zasto bi linux mario za takve?
<obruT> driver za moj usb tv stick je opensourcean... otkako sam ga kupio, kroz nove verzije ubuntua/kernela sam morao mijenjati source kod da bi mi proradio
<MmikeMRMA> sale, zasto nema munin na gp1.hr ? :)
<obruT> nisam bas bio sretan s tim
<Mmike> ivoks, kisa bila, nismo bili blizu, pa se nisam javljao
<ivoks> obruT: dkms?
<ivoks> ah, source...
<ivoks> ako ti je driver open source, a nije u kernelu, onda je fakat u losem stanju :)
<ivoks> imas drivera koji imaju takve ifove da su se potrgali kada je verzija kernela promijenjena na 3.0
<obruT> zasto nije u kernel tree-u, nemam pojma, ali kao korisnika mene to uopce nije briga
<ivoks> mozda je i tvoj driver jedan od takvih :)
<SilverSpace> bome zima vani 
<SilverSpace> na biciklu suze oci :)
<obruT> ih, ja se dovezao u majici kratkih rukava :)
<HmmZ0r> neka malo sto, vozih se i ja malo prije kao da je 30 :P
<HmmZ0r> "Sto te ne ubije, ojaca te". Chuck Norris
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: http://www.tportal.hr/sport/ostalisportovi/139966/Contador-osamario-dosadnog-navijaca.html
<obruT> taman sam gledao prijenos kad se to dogodilo... em mu je smetao, em ga provocirao s doktorskom haljom :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> ne kuzim ovu ekipu koja je kamatu na kredit vezala za svicarski franak
<ivoks> koji k sad placu
<SilverSpace> placu :)
<SilverSpace> placu neki i radi dolara
<Mmike> povremeno
<Mmike> ivoks, ne kuzim nit ja. Jel' ti pise u ugovoru? Pise. Jesi potpisao? Jesi. Kaj bi sad?
<Mmike> K'o onaj lik sto se buni da mu je Google ukinuo sve accounte. 
<Mmike> Jel' ti pise u uvijetima koristenja da moze? Pise.
<Mmike> tportal ima flash koji ne vidim nit u ffoxu nit u chrometu
<Mmike> Novi virtualbox?
<SilverSpace> kako sam se dobro nasmijao http://is.gd/wsKHcP
<ivoks> sad bi da im drzava vraca kredite
<ivoks> odnosno svi mi
<ivoks> obruT: pitao si za novost u 3.0
<ivoks> obruT: Xen
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/sport/hokej/nhl-igrac-andy-delmore-probno-medvjedima-clanak-313171
<SilverSpace> nova nvidia Version 275.21
<sale> "Use of attributes' attributes attribute is deprecated. It always returns null."
<sale> bravo Mozilla
<Mmike> sale, faco medijska :)
<Mmike> sale, spominjao te jucer onaj :0
<sale> Mmike: lol :-)
<Mmike> sale,  :) 
<Mmike> sale, i, na kraju je kod nas bio bed sto signala nije bilo, right?
<sale> Mmike: Net tv je imao tehnickih problema s opremom ;-)
<Mmike> :) bitno da je jergovic pricao da 'nije kod nas, kod njih je', pa je meni trebalo neko vrijeme da skuzim da bih ipak mogao internet upaliti :)
<Mmike> sale, btw, di se hosta gp1.hr?
<Mmike> shared/dedicated/virtual?
<sale> Mmike: nemam pojma, vjerojatno VPS, ali nakon jucerasnjih problema ide sigurno na dedicated. Trenutno je hostano kod Avalona :-)
<Mmike> sale, pa neki munin ste mogli staviti gore :)
<sale> vjerojano postoji, samo nije javan :-)
<Mmike> :) a neka prijateljska veza? :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<layo> ne radi mi tipka tab u terminalu za automatsko završavanje naredbi, ima li itko kakvu ideu?
<Mmike> wd-40?
<Mmike> Sala :)
<sale> Mmike: ma da, i shell access usput? :-)
<Mmike> nemam pojma
<Mmike> sale, pa ne, onda ce se ocekivati da tu i tamo nesto napravim i tak to :)
<Mmike> btw, jos nisam rijesio problem numericke tastature
<SilverSpace> koji glupser http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=7oytEUmlkHo
<layo> frajer je genijalac a da je uspio bio bi BOG
<layo> :)
<SilverSpace> i da je uspio izletio bi isto van ko i poslje ovoga
<layo> moguce, a jel ima tko riješenje za moje pitanje?
<SilverSpace> koji terminal
<layo> gnome terminal
<layo> tj upravo shvatio na nekim naredbama hoće a na nekim nece
<layo> evo jos jedno otkrice 
<layo> samo na nardbama koje pokrecem sa sudo
<layo> aha
<Mmike> 2011-07-24 06:26:03 UTC LOG:  unexpected EOF on client connection
<Mmike> 2011-07-24 06:26:03 UTC LOG:  unexpected EOF on client connection
<Mmike> 2011-07-24 06:26:03 UTC LOG:  unexpected EOF on client connection
<Mmike> zakaj django ovo radi?
<SilverSpace> layo: jel ti nesto krivo radis ??
<SilverSpace> http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/kredarica01.html
<obruT> SilverSpace: zadnjih dana je padalo snijega, pa se otopilo, pa palo i tak :) zabavno gore :)
<StephenS> dada.
<obruT> 56026.
<SilverSpace> obruT: :) gledas ti to 
<SilverSpace> pratis
<obruT> SilverSpace: svaki dan
<StephenS> Im clown
<obruT> svaki dan barem ujutro pogledam prognozu hr i slovensku, pa bacim pogled i na taj webcam
<obruT> cista navika
<StephenS> ne intresuje nas
<StephenS> :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: fino vrijeme za skijanje :)
<SilverSpace> odoh vidjet kako je vani pa malo na bike 
<StephenS> jebes mi sve ako ne doniram neke pare freenodeu
<StephenS> ako postanem milioner :D
<obruT> SilverSpace: ja cu nakon posla na bajk, trebalo bi se poboljsati vrijeme
<obruT> a bice taman ugodno za vozit, ne vruce
<SilverSpace> da odlicno taman
<StephenS> O_O
<StephenS> jel neko ziv
<Mmike> StivnZ, de doniraj meni neku vjesalicu, cevap ili takvo sto :)
<StephenS> moze
<StephenS> :D
<StephenS> #ubuntu-de moj channel :OLO
<layo> mislim da sve radim kao i inace
<SilverSpace> izgleda nista bar za sad neke kapljice kise se vide
<SilverSpace> na lokvi ispred zgrade
<ivoks> eto fjake
<ivoks> moram malo lec
<Mmike> Jel' ti kisa jos?
<ivoks> kisa?
<StephenS> moram smokat neki dope
<ivoks> ne, sunce pici
<Mmike> StephenS, kaj, ovisnost?
<Mmike> ivoks, lijepo. nama jucer od tribunja do zagreba padala kisa
<Mmike> all' sam se bar fino u subotu naspavao po onom nevremenu :)
<StephenS> ovisnot dik mine
<StephenS> ;d
<StephenS> zavisnost
<StephenS> waljda
<ivoks> joj ova nova tema
<ivoks> checkbox je 'ON/OFF' tipka
<ivoks> kao na iphoneu
<obruT> tema za sto ?
<StephenS> daj link komshija
<ivoks> gtk/gnome
<ivoks> ne znam kak bi ti dao link
<obruT> eh, s cim se vi zajebavate :)
<StephenS> alo bre
<StephenS> nisam pio bensedine 3 dana
<StephenS> i mnogo sam lud zbog toga
<civija> zna li netko gdje ima kupiti ovakav vijak za namjestaj u zg? http://www.svezakucuidom.com/image_big.php?image=80894A.jpg
<StephenS> sta je vijak
<StephenS> ;d
<ivoks> civija: bauhaus
<civija> ivoks: tnx
<civija> pretpostavljao sam da ima ali nisam bio siguran
<ivoks> ma imaju sve
<SilverSpace> 19km odvozeno
<SilverSpace> civija: imas toga na dosta mijesta
<SilverSpace> specijalizirane trgovine
<obruT> SilverSpace: kad imas tracklog i zelis ga (ili dio njega) puknut na OSM, da li dijelove tracka izrezujes prije uploada na OSM ili OSM na webu ima dobre toolove i za to ?
<SilverSpace> obruT: da znam izrezat djelove
<civija> SilverSpace: znam da ima u specijaliziranim trgovinama a mene je zanimalo koje su to specijalizirane trgovine i gdje su :)
<SilverSpace> znam dvije
<obruT> SilverSpace: ne pitam jel znas nego jel to radis prije uploada ili kad uploadas s nekim OSM toolovima ? :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: da radim 
<SilverSpace> civija: imas na zavrtnici iveral tak nekas e zove
<SilverSpace> tvornica katran 
<SilverSpace> mislim da ima jos jedna tam prije
<SilverSpace> i tam ti je i furnir 
<obruT> imam tracklog po cesti koje nema na OSM pa bih to trebao staviti gore...
<SilverSpace> na hanclovoj
<SilverSpace> obruT: aha ti bi samo taj dio
<obruT> pa ne znam jel ima smisla uploadat nesto sto postoji
<SilverSpace> obruT: ima
<obruT> odnosno oznacivat vec postojecu cestu
<civija> SilverSpace: iverpan?
<SilverSpace> vise logova preciznost veca
<obruT> ja bi uploadao cestu koja ne postoji te oznacio sto je cesta, sto makadam i tako to...
<SilverSpace> civija: da iverpan
<obruT> jer, nabijem ju, 16km ceste je makadam :P
<civija> aha
<SilverSpace> civija: unutra ima trgovina 
<SilverSpace> bas sa tim stvarima
<SilverSpace> obruT: to bi je trebalo oznacit kao makadam 
<civija> ok, tnx
<civija> idem prvo vidjet u bauhaus, najblize mi je
<SilverSpace> civija: imas i kod peveca
<SilverSpace> zitnjak
<SilverSpace> ne u pevec nego do njega
<SilverSpace> elgrad je na zavrtnici iverpan je na zitnjaku :))
<Mmike> elgrad ima i tu, na brvanima
<Mmike> vrvbanima
<Mmike> VRBANIMA!
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da
<SilverSpace> grrr upload od doma je nemoguc 
<SilverSpace> 200mb traje vijecnost
<drac0_> postovanje
<drac0_> zivili
<hbogner> pozdrav
<drac0_> welcome hbogner
<drac0_> chaky, nije losa al beta7 default mi je trenutno naj
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_09wFxoaeQ
<hbogner> oj drac0_ 
<drac0_> ivoks je otkrio slip :)
<ivoks> dugo mi je trebalo
<ivoks> imao sam cd davno davno, zapeo mi za oko wait and bleed
<ivoks> nisam se mogao sjetiti kako se zove stvar... i eto, nasao
<ivoks> pa otkrio druge stvari
<drac0_> slip je dobar za onaj downhill ;)
<ivoks> da, ali ne smijesm (c) materijal stavljati
<drac0_> steta
<ivoks> al sam slusao wait and bleed dok sam se spustao :D
<drac0_> super ona snimka
<ivoks> imam novu
<ivoks> al mi se ne da rezati
<ivoks> puno je bolja
<ivoks> skoro sam izletio
<ivoks> zasto graya nisu jucer spomenuli u dnevniku?
<drac0_> na prvoj je ok kad se priblizavas autima :)
<ivoks> zato kaj je umro zbog bolesti, a ne od droga?
<drac0_> bitno da je amy uz joplin :)
<ivoks> strasno
<ivoks> kaj, budu oni opet svirali ili kaj?
<drac0_> tko, slip
<ivoks> da
<drac0_> ne znam da budem iskren
<drac0_> ne pratim ih bas previse
<drac0_> prvi albumi su mi bili osrednji, ovo zadnje nije tako lose
<drac0_> mislim da su imali tour po europi
<chaky> drac0_: ahoj, jesi vidio tvit ?
<drac0_> chaky, jesi ti vidio liniju gore :)
<drac0_> chaky, btw tiamat kernel kicks some serious butt :)
<chaky> e znam, koristio sam ga, nego sada sam na ManU 1.4. Kakvu liniju gore?
<drac0_> <drac0_> chaky, nije losa al beta7 default mi je trenutno naj
<drac0_> rekoh, vidjeh temu
<chaky> aha, moram vidjeti tu beta7.
<drac0_> ovo novo default mi je naj s ozbirom je to kompletno novi rewriteani izgled
<drac0_> al pocicaj rom sa miui.us
<drac0_> najbolje je odrzavan
<drac0_> miuiandroid je uk fan stranica
<drac0_> rom i language pack je odvojeno
<chaky> https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/Public/20110725_174355.jpg?w=71a90963
<drac0_> jedino miui.us je slozio eng po defaultu
<drac0_> i sve je prevedeno
<drac0_> chaky, cekamo sada 1.7.29 ;)
<chaky> u petak
<chaky> svaki petak novi flash 
<drac0_> da
<drac0_> stable je svaki mjesec
<chaky> napravio sam backup s onim ugradjenim alatom. Sto mislis, ako flesham miui.us, mogu vratiti isti taj backup?
<drac0_> konacno vise nisam SilverSpace :)
<drac0_> ne
<drac0_> to vecina grijesi
<chaky> hmm, onda zajeb
<drac0_> flashaju uk na us ili au
<drac0_> mozes flashati samo iste
<chaky> ne ne ne
<chaky> nisi me shvatio
<drac0_> nego
<chaky> necu ja fleshati preko ovog, vec na cisto
<drac0_> aha kuzim
<drac0_> pa bi vratio miui backup
<drac0_> to bi trebalo raditi
<chaky> samo bih vratio backup s onim ugradjenim alatom, to je data restore
<chaky> nije system restore
<drac0_> radit ce to
<drac0_> to su miui opcije
<drac0_> to mi je zakon
<chaky> da, znam. Ali pricekat cu petak za 1.7.29
<drac0_> samo provjeri da li lokacija odgovara na sd kartici
<drac0_> mislim da je miui>backup>
<SilverSpace> oj drac0_ 
<drac0_> oy SilverSpace
<ivoks> brijem da cu si ja kupiti glupi telefon
<ivoks> nokiu 3330
<chaky> :)))
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> chaky, davno sam probao zadnji miui i bio je koma, ovo sada je daleko naj rom
<Mmike> ivoks, to!
<ivoks> bar ce baterija trajati vjecno, a i nece zvoniti za svaki mail :)
<drac0_> ivoks, e52 ;)
<drac0_> ivoks je postao Mmike
<ivoks> pa jeb... svaki dan moram puniti telefon
<ivoks> laptop manje punim nego telefon
<drac0_> ja svaki drugi :D
<SilverSpace> drac0_: kad cemo mi popit to velebitsko :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, istina bome ga kenjamo ko da smo u drugoj drzavi lol
<Mmike> a kad sam ja pricao... :) nc nc :)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: lol
<ivoks> ona nokia e90 nije uopce bila losa
<SilverSpace> bas
<Mmike> drac0_, imas mi preporucit/isfurat kakvo fino tiho 600-800watno napajanje?
<ivoks> samo je symbian u kurcu
<ivoks> kaj su sjebali taj meego, glupani
<drac0_> ivoks, meni je e52 bila zakon
<drac0_> sad bi bila zakon kao drugi mobitel
<drac0_> Mmike, koliko para imas?
<drac0_> novo ili rabljeno?
<ivoks> bebica infarktiralo
<SilverSpace> drac0_: ee a kad ce Qnesto :)
<SilverSpace> dogodine
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/doznajemo-luki-bebicu-pozlilo-helikopterom-ga-voze-iz-metkovica-u-split/563177.aspx
<drac0_> SilverSpace, ma ceka nas u hebenom skladistu, ne mogu do njih, ovaj je na GO jos uvijek
<drac0_> ivoks, bebica infarktiralo LOOOOLZ
<drac0_> :D
<drac0_> nisam ovo procitao kao bebicha :D
<SilverSpace> uh bome dugo godisnjari 
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> cuo bebich da stize kanader u bolnicu u split, pa se dogovorili :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, prvo je bio 2 tjedna vani, pa sad na GO, hebeno mu je tesko na jobu
<SilverSpace> sad ce im se i seks pridruzit :)
<drac0_> lol
<Mmike> drac0_, pa rado bi novo al' moze i rabljeno
<drac0_> chaky, inace #miui-us irc ;)
<drac0_> Mmike, corsair
<Mmike> drac0_, naime, ovaj Phenom X6 koji sam pribavio je pre jak za napajanje koje imam (codegen neki, 400W), pa kad sve jezgre pocnu raditi full speed napajanje zuji za popizdit (ventilator)
<Mmike> e, da, nemam codegen nego corsair
<Mmike> :)
<drac0_> lol
<drac0_> corsair 800 hx
<drac0_> ili nesto iz 800 serije
<drac0_> Mmike, osim toga, coolermaster
<drac0_> sve ostalo je SHIT
<drac0_> ajde i skuplji chieftec bi prosao
<Mmike> ma, tak mi svejedno, samo da ne zuji
<drac0_> al, zaobici
<drac0_> Mmike, ak os preko R1 javi pa ti sredim ;)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: jes gledao f1
<Mmike> drac0_, hocu! kol'ko para?
<drac0_> Mmike, a hebiga ne znam sad napamet po modelima :D
<drac0_> cimni me sutra pa ti javim
<Mmike> mere
<Mmike> osh tu bit ili da te zovem?
<drac0_> zovi me
<Mmike> zovem te! :)
 * Mmike ce zvat drakoslava :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, ma napola pas mater, na kompu :/
<Mmike> drakonius ce bit' zvan ;)
<Mmike> dobra utrka bila, dobra
<SilverSpace> drac0_: kaj prekidalo :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da steta kaj se mali izvrtio bilo bi to jos bolje
<drac0_> nis me ne pitaj
<chaky> drac0_: slucajno sam ikonicu browsera poslao u smece, pa je nikako ne znam vratiti :(
<Mmike> SilverSpace, :) tja, lsljivak vje
<drac0_> chaky, web browsera?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, htio sam rec - nije tak dobar k'o sto se cinilo :)
<chaky> drac0_: da
<Mmike> odnosno, tu su si negdje svi oni
<Mmike> al' red bull k'o red bull je nevjerojatan
<Mmike> i presuper mi je kak je sjebo masu :)
<chaky> drac0_: ja ga mogu pozvati kada kliknem na link, ali ne mogu vratiti ikonicu na desktop :(
<SilverSpace> Mmike: dobar je dobar
<drac0_> chaky, probaj piknuti power da zgasis ekran, trebala bi se pojaviti u popisu ikonica
<drac0_> nije mi se to jos dogodilo
<drac0_> iako
<chaky> nope
<drac0_> kad u miui nesto posaljes u smece, to napravi unistall :)
<drac0_> al browser je sistemski app
<chaky> ali ovo nije napravilo uninstall, upravo zbog toga
<drac0_> daj pitaj na miui.us irc kanalu
<drac0_> meni neda
<drac0_> kad hocu povuci u smece, ne mogu
<chaky> ma pitam tek tako, nije vazno ionako cu u petak  fleshati miui.us
<Mmike> SilverSpace, hamilton bio bolji ovaj put :)
<drac0_> chaky, nema veze dobro je znati :)
<chaky> drac0_: slucajno je poslo, nesto sam drugo potezao po desktopu, pa sam mlahatao prstima gore/dolje/lijevo/desno i odeee
<chaky> mislim, nije bas vazno. Imam tu i Dolphin browser, a ovaj mogu pozvati klikom na link
<SilverSpace> Mmike: je :)
<Mmike> http://www.hell.tv/t/videos/2926/old-man-fight.html
<drac0_> chaky, lol
<chaky> na drugim launcherima mozes drzati pritisnut desktop, otvori se izbornik i kazes add application. To je to. Ovdje toga nema, vec samo mozes dodati widgets
<drac0_> Mmike, looolz :D
<ivoks> oneirice, oneirice
<drac0_> chaky, http://en.miui.com/a-5.html ;)
<ivoks> di mi odnio ctrl+tab
<ivoks> i win+x
<chaky> drac0_: vec sam procitao
<ivoks> bas se osjecam depresivno
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj su shebali nesto
<drac0_> ivoks, jesi na murteru?
<ivoks> ma nije nitko nista, nego eto... blizi mi se 30., pa me to valjda bedira
<ivoks> drac0_: jesam
<drac0_> ivoks, pa sta tamo ima biti depresivno :)
<ivoks> ne znam, nije do otoka :)
<chaky> vrijeme je nikakvo
<drac0_> lol kakav docek jace na rabu :D
<ivoks> idem na viski
<drac0_> bez cigare
<drac0_> http://youtu.be/RFmWLdf7r-g
<Mmike> ivoks, koji?
<drac0_> l8r peeps
<ivoks> dzeki
<SilverSpace> pijanac :)
<ivoks> danas sam ih vec tri popio
<ivoks> prvi u 12
<ivoks> pih, gledam ovu budovu fotku s debconfa
<ivoks> 7 ljudi na slici
<ivoks> ako dobro vidim, barem tri rade za canonical
<SilverSpace> kaj kad ti pukne upload na youtube
<SilverSpace> placi 
<ivoks> hehe
<ivoks> dobar komentar:
<ivoks> Kad sam bio mali, molio sam Boga za bickl. Onda sam shvatio da Gospodin ne djeluje na taj način, pa sam ukrao bickl i molio za oprost.
<Mmike> ivoks, amerikanci nemaju viskije, samo burbone
<Mmike> inace, vrlo nelos burbon :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pitanjce ? ako imam irssi na serveru kako dobit notifikaciju na desktop
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> nisam siguran da kuzim sto zelis
<SilverSpace> nema veze :)
<SilverSpace> google mi reko :)
<Mmike> pa aj mi objasni sad
<Mmike> jer me zanima :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ako imas u screen na serveru pokrenut irssi i preko ssh ne dobijes notifikaciju
<Mmike> dok si spojen ili dok ti je screen deatachan?
<SilverSpace> na desktopu
<SilverSpace> dok si spojen
<Mmike> a, kaj znaci 'notifikacija na desktopu'?
<Mmike> u trayu ono?
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> ona obavjest
<SilverSpace> dok te neko pozove
<Mmike> aj daj url
<Mmike> nisam znao da se to moze :)
<SilverSpace> hm ne mogu sad nac
<SilverSpace> http://nhandler.wordpress.com/2009/12/14/irssi-notification-script/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://mlomnicki.com/ruby/linux/2011/02/09/irc-notifications.html
<Mmike> kul!
<Mmike> thnx :)
<SilverSpace> malo mi je to sve komplicirano
<SilverSpace> joj kaj mi idu na zivce ovi kaj kazu da vettel nezna pretjecati
<SilverSpace> i kak nije massu mogo prestic
<SilverSpace> niko ne vidi da i ferrari i Mc... imaju brze bolide u topspidu
<SilverSpace> kak da ih prestignes kad su na ravnom djelu brzi od tebe
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAwCmWXwwSY&NR=1
<SilverSpace> LN
<BenjamiX> vecer!
#ubuntu-hr 2011-07-26
<dodobas> yello
<ivoks> SilverSpace: vettel ne zna
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> da mu dignemo tlak u ovo vruce jutro :)
<ivoks> 9:30, pivica
<dodobas> tezak je zivot, turist operatora :
<dodobas> :D
<ivoks> uzas
<ivoks> moras pit rano ujutro
<ivoks> idem gledat vaterpolo
<ivoks> :)
<HmmZ0r> jutar
<MmikeMRMA> Mrzoh!
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj ne zna
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ma zna... ali samo ako je prvi na startu i ima webbera da mu cuva ledja
<dodobas> ono Massu je morao kroz boxove proci... to jako puno govori
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ne znas o cemu govoris
<SilverSpace> zasto rb ne moze pretjecati
<SilverSpace> jer im je topspeed manji od ferraria i Mc...
<SilverSpace> i na ravnini ne mogu prestic 
<SilverSpace> ali su najbolji u zavojima
<SilverSpace> i tu je razlika
<dodobas> err... u zavojima samo Ham i Kobayashi imaju muda za preteci...
<dodobas> da razlika ako nemas nikoga ispred...
<SilverSpace> hebi ga kad se guraju :)
<ivoks> joj, silver, odrasti
<ivoks> mali je klinac i boji se
<ivoks> nego, nesto sam htio reci, pa sam zaboravio
<ivoks> ah da
<ivoks> oneiric je puno blazi prema bateriji nego natty
<SilverSpace> ivoks: :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: citam da su dosta poboljsali oneiric 
<SilverSpace> i da je brzi
<ivoks> ima znacajnih promjena
<ivoks> ali nije jos upotrebljiv
<SilverSpace> ja cekam betu 
<SilverSpace> tad cu stavit
<ivoks> da, bolje nego sad
<SilverSpace> https://plus.google.com/photos/110274518823737449927/albums/5633214460495405585
<MmikeDOMA> mindmap software ima netko za preporuciti?
<dodobas> papir i bojice ?
<igustin> MmikeDOMA: FreeMind
<MmikeDOMA> igustin, o! :)
<igustin> Mmike: a! :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> da, to sam davno koriostio
<Mmike> sad cem probam
<Mmike> ok, vym je drek
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> jel' nekome jos ne radi nabava.net ?
<obruT> radi, sta ne bi radila
<Mmike> pa, sto god kliknem lijevo, nema artiklova
<Mmike> recimo, pohrana podataka -> cvrsti diskovi, nema nista
<ivoks> dakle...
<ivoks> ove frizerke
<ivoks> ili su totalno predane poslu ili mi se ubacuju :)
<ivoks> mislim, ne mozes me sisati pol sata masinicom, vlas po vlas i onda jos predloziti pranje kose :)
<ivoks> a na 'koje kose?' odgovoriti sa 'pa da vas umijem'
<dodobas> pa jel bar bilo ugodno?
<ivoks> pa zena je bomba
<dodobas> onda je to ukljuceno u cijenu servisa...
<dodobas> sve ostalo se extra placa
<ivoks> naci cu ja nju vani veceras, pa cemo popricati
<dodobas> sva sreca pa je malo otok
<ivoks> bas
<ivoks> eto, vec sam sve saznao
<obruT> ivoks: nadji ju vani i pitaj jel iskompajlirala novi kernel
<ivoks> udana
<ivoks> idemo dalje :)
<obruT> to sto je udana nist ne znaci
<ivoks> al za koga je udana je prilicno bitno, pa... idemo dalje :)
<obruT> dobro, znaci da moras pazit na jedan faktor, inace nist...
<ivoks> kak se cure tak mlade vec udaju...
<Mmike> i on, umjesto da je vec u sumarku nekom
<Mmike> nama tu dolazi prepricati kaj je bilo
<Mmike> e, ante, ante
<obruT> gle, ak zna kompajlirat kernel, slozit linux containere, napisat skriptu za automatsko ispravljanje nekih stvar iz .gpx fajlova... nema stu sta birat jel udana il ne
<ivoks> Mmike: moram raditi :)
<ivoks> zasto mene u svoje g+ krugove dodaju ljudi za koje nikad nisam cuo?
<Mmike> zato sto je g+ smece i govno
<obruT> a i muz joj je sigurno neki sonjo koji ne zna zasto ne stavljas setuidroot na shell skripte
<ivoks> muz joj je u kazneno-popravnoj instituciji
<ivoks> ono, nije za igranje :D
<obruT> e, zato moras pomoc zeni i tjesit ju dok samuje
<obruT> a valjda treniras na tom biciklu da mozes brzo bjezat ;)
<ivoks> idem do ducana...
<Mmike> svi su muzevi frizerki takvi
<Mmike> mene sisala jedna
<Mmike> isto 'do koze'
<Mmike> pa mi tam nesto tepala
<Mmike> pa kao, joj joj, moj muz se nebi slozio s vama
<Mmike> reko, sto radi muz?
<Mmike> pa, kao, u specijalnoj policiji
<ivoks> za sve koji su vjerovali u time machine: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-14289114
<Mmike> reko, fino
<Mmike> ivoks, it's a bullshit
<Mmike> taj bbc.co.uk
<Mmike> informacija se siri brze od svjetlosti, mora
<Mmike> inace nema smisla
<ivoks> ne siri se
<Mmike> (osim ako jako ne osporis string theory, al' do sad jos nije nitko)
<ivoks> u biti, postoje logicka objasnjenja i za jednu i za drugu stranu
<Mmike> pa ne bas
<ivoks> npr... vid je samo jedno od osjetila i sigurno nije najbrze osjetilo u svemiru
<Mmike> erm
<ivoks> a opet... kako mozes vidjeti/osjetiti nesto prije nego se to desi
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> sporo je? :)
<Mmike> svjetlost je, u tom kontekstu, spora? :)
<ivoks> ali ne mozes izolirati se samo na to sto promatras
<ivoks> npr... eksplozija
<ivoks> ako mislis da nekakve eksplozija moze biti brza od svjetla
<Mmike> zasto bi to mislio?
<ivoks> onda ti nju neces vidjeti prije nego li vidis ono sto je prouzrocilo eksploziju
<Mmike> eto ti mozgalica
<ivoks> jer onda postoji logicki diskontinuitet
<Mmike> imas letvu, dugacku jako jako 
<Mmike> i zamisli da ista nije 'kompresibilna'
<Mmike> ti ces, k'o gradjevinarac, znati bolji termin za to svojstvo
<Mmike> uglavnom
<Mmike> kad djelujes na nju silom s jedne strane
<ivoks> idealna, kakva ne postoji u priordi
<Mmike> koliko treba da se sila prenese na drugu stranu?
<Mmike> tj, krivo
<ivoks> moram ici...
<ivoks>  bok
<Mmike> kolika je brzina 'prijenosta' sile?
<ivoks> ovisi o unutarnjim silama
<Mmike> pa, ideala je
<Mmike> idealna
<SilverSpace> http://dev.openstreetbrowser.org/#node_26614244
<SilverSpace> ups
<ivoks> Mmike: idealna = ne ponasa se kao ostale u prirodi i na temelju takve letve se ne mogu donositi nikakvi zakljucci
<ivoks> kaj, u zagrebu 4C?
<ivoks> a pricaju o nekakvom zatopljenju, globalnom :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ae, al', zanmisli da postoji :) sto bi se onda desilo?
<ivoks> zamisli da postoji nesto sto ne postoji
<ivoks> i pretpostavi da ima takva i takva fizikalna svojstva
<ivoks> onda cu ti dokazati putovanje kroz vrijeme
<ivoks> give me break
<ivoks> a   ^
<ivoks> bah... jos par znakova dalje
<dodobas> prica lik iz 10gen-a
<dodobas> http://www.oscon.com/oscon2011/public/content/video
<Mmike> ivoks, vidim, malo si se s teorijskom fizikom bavio :)
<ivoks> ja sam se teorijskoj fizici smijao na faksu
<ivoks> statika zgrada se zasniva na pojednostavljenim konstrukcijama
<Mmike> cuj sad, statika zgrada :)
<ivoks> pa da, zgrada u kojoj ti zivis
<ivoks> kada se racunalo koliko armature ide unutra, koliko betona...
<ivoks> sto mislis, koji su se sve faktori ignorirali?
<ivoks> gotovo svi... samo su se zamijenili jednim faktorom, 1.5
<ivoks> jer eto, brijemo da je tako sigurnije :)
<ivoks> u jugi je bilo 1.8
<ivoks> eu kaze 1.5 :)
<ivoks> tocnije, propisi u HR su jos uvijek 1.8
<ivoks> al dok sam ja studirao, morali smo projekte raditi i sa 1.5 i sa 1.8
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> sto mi tocno zelis reci?
<ivoks> da se sve racuna s takvim idealnim gredama
<ivoks> i onda kada se izracuna, nalijepi se faktor sigurnosti
<ivoks> jer se zna da taj proracun nema veze sa stvarnoscu
<ivoks> taj faktor povecava sva opterecenja za 50%
<ivoks> dakle, proracun se radi na idealne grede, uzme se najvece opterecenje koje se moze desiti (snijeg, kisa, vjetar, potres)
<ivoks> i to se opterecenje pomnozi sa 1.5 ili 1.8
<ivoks> i opet, zgrade se sruse uslijed potresa :)
<Mmike> ok, i kakve to veze ima s brzinom svjetla i inime? :)
<ivoks> na primjeru sam ti pokazao da kada netko pocne sa 'zamisli idealnu...', odmah okrenem glavu
<ivoks> jer te idealne X ne mogu nista dokazati jer su i same nedokazive i nepostojece
<ivoks> i tu se vracamo na einsteinovu... 'kako vidjeti pojavu a da nisi vidio uzrok te pojave'
<ivoks> nemoguce, dakle... putovanje kroz vrijeme nije moguce
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> pojednostavnio si svijet :)
<Mmike> ima smisla u tvom poslu, al' nema smisla sveskup :)
<Mmike> velim, teorijska fizika je jedan skroz drugi sviejt :0
<Mmike> svijet :)
<Mmike> zamisli, recimo, ovako
<Mmike> informacija je nosioc svega
<Mmike> sad, ako uspijes mijenjati informaciju onda, efektivno, mozes mijenjati svijet (odnosno, prostor-vrijeme)
<Mmike> sto bi znacilo da ipak mosh putovati brze od svjetla :)
<Mmike> ili, kako teorija struna kaze
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBUr6sDYcms&feature=related
<Mmike> da su subatomske cestice u 1-dimenzionalnom prostoru, a povezane su strunama
<Mmike> i kako djelujes na jednu, mijenja se druga
<Mmike> odmah
<Mmike> bez obzira koliko su iste daleko jedna od druge
<obruT> vidim ja, ovdje fizicara koliko hoces :P
<obruT> jos vam samo Petar Bjelicic fali
<SilverSpace> ostavite se fizike  nije to za vas
<obruT> s/Bjelicic/Bjelcic/
<Mmike> sto znaci da informacija o promjeni stanja jedne cestice dolazi do druge  brze no sto svjetlost putuje
<Mmike> pa opet ispada da mosh putovati brze od svjetlosti :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: jes vozio jucer
<obruT> SilverSpace: ma, bezveze, zadrzao se na poslu, a i bio dogovor s ekipom pa samo 5 krugova oko Jaruna
<SilverSpace> rekreacia :)
<SilverSpace> ja danas na sljeme trebao
<SilverSpace> ali mi riknula pipa u kupaoni :)
<obruT> bio neki vjetric pa je puls malo bio visi neg sto sam mislio, a i nisam bas imao neku prosjecnu brzinu, samo nesto iznad 33.5 kmh
<obruT> sutra je srijeda - dakle Sljeme :)
<SilverSpace> da vjerojatno i ja sa ekipom 
<SilverSpace> mora bi kupit za garmin taj vrag za otkucaje
<obruT> super dodju za tempiranje voznje
<SilverSpace> ali kupio danas novu pipu 500kn
<obruT> eh, da... cini se da je ovaj "ulogan" caj jako dobar za giht
<obruT> nesto sam u petak cudno osjecao u nozi, onaj osjecaj koji imam prije nego sto me strefi skroz, popio tog caja i prestalo
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> kaj je to kadenca?
<Mmike> brzina okretanja pedala?
<obruT> da
<obruT> jucer oko jaruna sam drzao uglavnom izmedju 90 i 100 :)
<Mmike> 90 cega?
<obruT> okretaja u minuti :)
<obruT> dakle kadencu :)
<Mmike> a, imas neke brije kak to pretaces u brzinu?
<Mmike> ovisno o stupnju prijenosa, bla-tra/
<SilverSpace> obruT: daj link 
<obruT> da
<Mmike> daj malo infoa o tome
<rsedak> bok susjed
<obruT> SilverSpace: link na sto ?
<rsedak> Ja slozio ormar
<rsedak> napokon
<SilverSpace> obruT: naso caj :) kakvog je to okusa
<obruT> Mmike: nemas tu sta, imas dva parametra koji odredjuju brzinu (pri istoj velicini kotaca): brzina okretanja pedala i u kojoj si brzini trenutno (dakle omjer zupcanika)
<SilverSpace> rsedak: oo koliko ti je to trebalo :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: okus onako, nije los, no nist previse posebno...
<obruT> SilverSpace: ali ja cu ga pit bome redovito
<rsedak> projektiranje 2 sata, slaganje 8 sati
<Mmike> obruT, a, zakaj je bitna ta mjera?
<rsedak> odlazak za narucivanje iverice i dovz iverice nije uracunat
<SilverSpace> obruT: morat cu i ja probat mada nisam obozavatelj tih jebenih cajeva ni kad sam bolesatan
<obruT> Mmike: pa kao pri vecoj kadenci malcice drugacije koristis misice pa ti je veca izdrzljivost
<Mmike> aha!
<Mmike> kul :)
<obruT> Mmike: citao sam ponesto o tome, ekipu se treninzima tjera da si povecaju kadencu
<Mmike> znaci, 'manji' stupanj prijenosa za istu brzinu?
<rsedak> yp
<obruT> Mmike: dosta ekipe (uglavnom mtb-era) trosi vise snage nego sto treba, voze s malim brojem okretaja na velikom prijenosu...
<obruT> Mmike: da, dakle na kazeti prebacis na veci zubcanik :)
<Mmike> zubec :)
<obruT> za istu brzinu ces morat malo brze vrtit, ali dugorocno je kao bolje tako radit
<SilverSpace> obruT: predni zupcanik
<Mmike> ae, slicno k'o u autu
<Mmike> tj, to je ono sto variomatik radi
<Mmike> drzi broj okretaja motora u optimumu, bez obzira na brzinu
<SilverSpace> to sa kadence mi nikad nije bilo jasno
<obruT> ja recimo mtb po gradu vozim tako da mi je na pogonu lanac na srednjem zubcaniku, ne prebacujem na najveci ako bas ne zelim pojurit
<SilverSpace> ja zadnje vrijeme vozim na najvecem
<SilverSpace> prelagano mi na srednjem
<ivoks> joj ovaj SilverSpace moze bubnut i ostat ziv
<Mmike> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Mmike> kad bi bar mysql u verziji 5.5 imao strict_mode = on po defaultu
<Mmike> toliko manje sranja bi bilo
<Neuromanx> o susjed
<ivoks> kaze jedan natpis u sarajevu:
<ivoks> sobe - 6 eura, rooms - 8 eura, zimmer - 12 eura, camera - 16 eura
<ivoks> po persom
<ivoks> travel agencija ljubicica
<Neuromanx> :)))))))))))))))))
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj sad 
<SilverSpace> kk sam sad napravio
<drac0_> zdravo
<SilverSpace> oj drac0_ 
<drac0_> oy SilverSpace
<drac0_> kaze spanac vader ha :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> bas i je
<SilverSpace> sva sreca kaj je massa predobar decko 
<SilverSpace> vec bi bilo vatre da nije
<drac0_> pa su tu negdje lol
<drac0_> SilverSpace, danas u ured dobio ovo ;) http://bit.ly/gh8Q38
<drac0_> moram priznati da je jaaaako dobar
<ivoks> mrzim kad netko uzme pivo iz frizidera i ne stavi novo da se rashladi
<drac0_> :)
<ivoks> a najvise mrzim kada to napravim ja
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: ma nelose :) samo me rajcas :P
<drac0_> a sta ces :)
<drac0_> na full loadu se ne cuje
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj sam napravio nisi mi pojasnio
<drac0_> super vent i super konfa
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ma preseravas se
<ivoks> 16:34 < SilverSpace> ja zadnje vrijeme vozim na najvecem
<ivoks> 16:35 < SilverSpace> prelagano mi na srednjem
<SilverSpace> pa da
<drac0_> ivoks, kaj to vozis?
<ivoks> drac0_: ?
<SilverSpace> drac0_: koji os vrtis gore
<SilverSpace> drac0_: biciklo
<ivoks> vozim ford mondeo 2.2tdci
<ivoks> i merida tfs matts 300
<drac0_> ivoks, :)
<drac0_> dobar ti ford hebate
<ivoks> http://www.merida-bikes.com/en_int/bike/45/MTB+Hardtail/MATTS+TFS+300-D
<drac0_> i tata bi sine
<drac0_> ivoks, je pri cemu ta merida?
<ivoks> sta, mondeo?
<SilverSpace> ivoks: aha na shumija se furas vidim :)
<ivoks> hoces kupiti?
<drac0_> ma bajk hebate
<ivoks> shumija?
<drac0_> jel nesto tipa cube ili giant?
<SilverSpace> mercedes boje
<drac0_> ivoks, kaj prodajes meridu, para?
<SilverSpace> na meridi :)
<ivoks> moja ovako izgleda:
<ivoks> http://www.velosite.ru/wcmfiles/pb_16010.jpg
<ivoks> meridu ne
<ivoks> meridu ne prodajem
<SilverSpace> pa od kad to imas
<ivoks> pa vec tri godine
<drac0_> ivoks, forda prodajes?
<SilverSpace> kaj ti nisi imao bez diskova
<ivoks> drac0_: mozda na jesen
<ivoks> SilverSpace: da, moja je bez diskova
<SilverSpace> aha :) 
<drac0_> ivoks, cujemo se na jesen ;)
<ivoks> drac0_: koliko bi dao? :)
<ivoks> vec imam jednog interesenta
<drac0_> ivoks, koliko bi trazio? :)
<ivoks> 8k eura
<drac0_> mozda padne euro :)
<drac0_> al ok je cijena
<drac0_> ivoks, kilometraza, servis, ostecenja? :)
<obruT> osim ono kad ga kamion pobrao, nista...
<SilverSpace> drac0_: kaj ce bit ovog u prodaji 
<ivoks> na jesen ce imati 200k, zamijenjene dizne i amortizeri iza
<ivoks> redovito servisiran, ulje se mijenja svakih 10k, a filteri svakih 20k
<drac0_> SilverSpace, kojega, sapphire?
<ivoks> ostecenja... pa ono, lak tu i tamo od kamencica na autocesti
<ivoks> nije imao sudare
<drac0_> ivoks, sve 5
<drac0_> fino si ga razradio :)
<drac0_> sad je najbolji
<ivoks> je, razvozen je
<SilverSpace> drac0_: da sapphire
<ivoks> al i dalje pici do 100 za 8 sek, stisne do 220
<drac0_> SilverSpace, ima da, os to? :D
<drac0_> SilverSpace, to mos dobit odma :)
<drac0_> ivoks, mrcina od motorcine, koliko je tezak?
<SilverSpace> drac0_:  ma ne pitam jer mi frend nom stop kvoca da bi nesto takvo malo 
<ivoks> s tim novim diznama moze jos 200k, a njihova zamjena je servis od 1500 eura
<ivoks> tak da ono... 8k eura je jako dobra cijena
<ivoks> ne znam koliko je tezak, a ne idem po knjizicu sad :)
<ivoks> ima i kuku :)
<ivoks> onu koja se moze skinuti, naravno
<drac0_> jako dobro
<drac0_> euro kuka :)
<ivoks> gume su stavljene prije 5-6k
<ivoks> ma auto je pila
<drac0_> ma znam da je, zato i pitam
<ivoks> jedini razlog zasto ga prodajem je da uzmem isti takav s jacim motorom :)
<drac0_> lol
<ivoks> jebes mercedese bmwe i ostalu sminku
<SilverSpace> kaj ce ti jaci 
<SilverSpace> samo porez veci moras platiti
<ivoks> i da, oprema je mjesavina titaniuma i ghie
<ivoks> znaci, sve koza, tempomat, 6 brzina, fake aluminij interijer
<drac0_> ivoks, budemo se nasli da pogledam tu pilu
<ivoks> podvozje od ST-a
<drac0_> ma da
<drac0_> nice
<ivoks> jep
<ivoks> cutom made, posebno narucen
<ivoks> custom
<ivoks> jedino sto je sranje...
<drac0_> da? :)
<ivoks> je sto se koza izlizala na rucici mjenjaca
<ivoks> zamjenjivo, naravno, al eto... to je jedino sto me smeta
<drac0_> hebes to
<ivoks> poseban je gust preticati na uzbrdicama... :)
<drac0_> a na volanu?
<drac0_> hrpa nm :)
<ivoks> na volanu se sve sjaji
<drac0_> kad zarezi ha
<ivoks> taj moment koji taj auto proizvede u trecoj i cetvrtoj na 2000 okretaja, to je strasno
<Mmike> tromo auto :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> evo ga sad ovaj Mmike :)
<ivoks> pusti ga
<drac0_> sad ce potrosnja na tapetu
<ivoks> nema pojma
<Mmike> nda
<ivoks> potrosnja? :)
<Mmike> on vozi ford mondeo, dizl
<Mmike> i onda prica da ja nemam pojma :)
<ivoks> od zagreba do berlina s jednim tankom
<Mmike> valjda da ima volvo s70 turbo, isto bi pricao da je presuper :)
<SilverSpace> cuj sad ovog drac0_ prica o autima a mene zanima SAPPHIRE MINI PC EDGE-HD
<SilverSpace> hebali vas auti
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> :)
<ivoks> Mmike: teraj ti svoju mazdu i zivi u oblacima :)
<ivoks> na kraju krajeva, ford je vlasnik mazde :)
<drac0_> uf ufff :)
<Mmike> nist ja ne zivim u oblacima :)
<drac0_> ivoks, to 2009.?
<ivoks> drac0_: ne, 2004. ili 2005., ne znam tocno
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> malo cimam :)
<drac0_> sjecam se pile
<ivoks> e, ja bi ovaj iz 2011.
<ivoks> koji ima 175 konja
<drac0_> to je 2005 mislim
<ivoks> isti motor, ista oprema
<drac0_> ovi novi su bolesnocha
<ivoks> da, nije onaj prvi mondeo... nego je dobio onaj facelift
<drac0_> ima tu jedan susjed
<drac0_> koji cockpit
<ivoks> ima cetvrtaste maglenke
<ivoks> veci znak
<ivoks> i ima posebna straznja svjetla
<ivoks> ostali modeli nemaju takva
 * drac0_ trazi fotke mondea :)
<ivoks> cek, sad cu ti pokazati
<drac0_> SilverSpace, kaj te zanima pa pitaj
<drac0_> danas cackao u uredu, prvo sam ga rastavio da stavim patriot 64 gb ssd ;)
<drac0_> gore su vindoze 7 pro x64
<drac0_> radi mali ko veliki
<drac0_> hdmi na full hd philips monitor
<drac0_> stvarno je super pila
<ivoks> http://www.netcarshow.com/ford/2005-mondeo/
<ivoks> straznja kraj je malo drugaciji
<drac0_> lenovo Qnesto :) mi je samo bolji dizajnom i malo jacim komponentama, inace ovaj sapphire je fenomenalno slozen, meni top 3
<ivoks> http://www.bazaar.ae/bazaar/bazaarUploads/ApprovedUploads/112011Ford%20Mondeo%2005%20adv4.JPG
<drac0_> ivoks, http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/images/front_picture_library_UK/dir_522/car_photo_261180_25.jpg
<ivoks> tako izgleda iza
<drac0_> novi cockpit ;)
<ivoks> da, to je novi. to hocu :)
<drac0_> predobar je
<SilverSpace> drac0_: jel zna kolika ce mu cijena bit
<ivoks> vozio sam prije 2 tjedna smax novi, 2.2
<ivoks> e, sok i nevjerica
<ivoks> taj auto moze sa 100 kroz bilo koji zavoj
<SilverSpace> drac0_: poslao sam frendu da vidi jer gnjavi me manijak
<ivoks> http://www.carsplusplus.com/pictures/2005/13093/photo.jpg
<ivoks> tocno takav, samo zlatni
<drac0_> ajoj
<drac0_> ma heben je auto
<drac0_> SilverSpace, bez os-a ti sredim za cca 2k kn
<drac0_> skupo djubre
<SilverSpace> pa i nije
<drac0_> al pogledaj si onaj review, kuciste je od bakra iznutra, ima heatpipe iz lapa, super je slozen
<drac0_> od toga mi jedno bolij q180
<drac0_> *bolji
<SilverSpace> gledam http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBugpt5wIwg
<drac0_> bio je i na testu u onom usranom bug-u
<drac0_> :)
<SilverSpace> bug vec godinama nisam kupio
<drac0_> ma na bug webu
<drac0_> al cekam ja q180
<SilverSpace> tj. mislim da sam prije godinu dana na moru kad mi je bilo dosadno 
<drac0_> novi atom, novi ion
<drac0_> bolji je hebiga
<SilverSpace> i ja :))
<drac0_> iako su to nijanse vise
<SilverSpace>  cekam cekam cekam
<drac0_> samo u to mora ssd
<SilverSpace> i velebitsko 
<drac0_> obicni ga ubije totalno
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> i ja isto :)
<SilverSpace> da znam 
<SilverSpace> i ovaj moj atom sad pzivi kad je ssd unutra
<SilverSpace> ozivi*
<SilverSpace> razlika nebo i zemlja
<hbogner> pozdrav
<drac0_> welcome hbogner
<hbogner> ola drac0_ 
<drac0_> jesi ziv
<hbogner> jedva
<hbogner> sad se idem malo ozivit sa klopom :D
<ivoks> i sad moram pivo u zamrzivac stavljati
<rsedak> o jadan :-)
<ivoks> Zadarska gradska tvrtka Obale i lučice ušla je u 'rat' s mađarskim turistima koji su dovitljivo našli način kako da se 'švercaju' na parking automatima, plaćajući skupa parkirna mjesta manje vrijednim forintama.
<rsedak> :-)
<ivoks> Kovanice od deset mađarskih forinti, što je u kunskoj protuvrijednosti 40 lipa, parking automati prepoznaju kao hrvatske kovanice od dvije ili pet kuna, što su mađarski turisti obilato koristili. 
<ivoks> dobro je znati :D
<SilverSpace> ivoks: to je bilo i na vijestim prije dva tjedna
<rsedak> pametni ljudi, to je stara fora
<ivoks> Lani su radnici navedene tvrtke iz aparata izvadili kovanice forinti u vrijednosti oko petnaestak tisuća kuna, no u Hrvatskoj narodnoj banci im ih nisu htjeli promijeniti.
<rsedak> :-D neka idu u madjarsku
<rsedak> inace kovanice se ne razmjenjuju, zbog skladisnih razloga, samo papirnati novac
<ivoks> al kuzis, bilo je na TV-u u madjarskoj
<rsedak> to je reklama :_)
<ivoks> da to prolazi i da mogu proci jeftinije
<rsedak> dodjite u Hrvatski, ovdje j eparking jeftiniji
<SilverSpace> glupi automati
<ivoks> a ja uvijek mobitelom placam
<ivoks> a imam tih forinti na bacanje
<SilverSpace> mogli su ljude zaposliti 
<SilverSpace> manje stete
<drac0_> cuj njega, on bi odma zaposljavao
<Neuromanx> lol forinte
<drac0_> pa tko ce krasti onda
<drac0_> :)
<Neuromanx> ljetna c++ liga je veceras...
<ivoks> mene je uvijek fasciniralo kako ti automati uopce kuze koju si kovanicu ubacio
<SilverSpace> tezini
<rsedak> velicina i tezina
<hbogner> taman to citao, a bio nekidan u zadru
<ivoks> to objasnjava zasto nekad nece uzeti ispravnu kovanicu
<hbogner> steta kaj nisam za to znao i kaj nisam imao forinti :D
<ivoks> decki, samo bi krali
<hbogner> blah, more i parking
<hbogner> katastrofa
<ivoks> morati cu ovog SilverSpacea maknuti iz g+ kruga
<ivoks> samo na vettela brije
<hbogner> twiter spamer :D
<ivoks> bas
<ivoks> poceo je i njegove filmice stavljati
<ivoks> jos malo pa ce 'vettel dok doruckuje'
<ivoks> 'vettel na wc-u'
<ivoks> 'vettel se sminka'
<ivoks> :)
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<ivoks> kupio sam gajbu jucer u 21h
<ivoks> ostalo je jos samo 7 piva u njoj
<hbogner> sam to sredio?
<ivoks> sumnjam, ne bi mogao pisati da jesam
<ivoks> netko me potkrada
<hbogner> prvi znakovi alkoholizma: pčijes sam u velikim kolicinama :D
<ivoks> drugi: mislis da ti netko krade alkohol
<ivoks> hm...
<hbogner> i jos se nesjecas da si to sam popio :D
<ivoks> brown: terrorist, white: extremist
<hbogner> a kaj je tek black ?
<ivoks> nis, nebitan
<ivoks> on je borac za ljudska prava :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: previse loces :) stani malo sa tim pivama
<hbogner> kad si vec kod bijelih evo jos nesto: http://www.facebook.com/pages/360-Wii-r-white-Ps3-is-black-which-one-stole-my-credit-card-details/226503574045776
<hbogner> nasao sam sliku sa tom temom, ali nemrem je sad naci
<SilverSpace> e da Wii daljinac ce u 11.10 radit out of the box
<dodobas> yello
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcJwWz7zTjM
<ivoks> sta ljudima pada na pamet
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykCExCla1tE
<SilverSpace> jes nasao video 
<SilverSpace> samo neke gay likove postas
<drac0_> lol
<SilverSpace> Podmornica s posadom zaronila dublje od 5.000 metara
<SilverSpace> kinezi ce sve shebati
<drac0_> ?
<drac0_> daj link
<SilverSpace> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/zanimljivosti/podmornica-s-posadom-zaronila-dublje-od-5-000-metara.html
<ivoks> jedna je uspjela
<SilverSpace> i ameri su zabrinuti
<ivoks> 7 ih je potonulo
<ivoks> al to je uspjeh, ne :)
<SilverSpace> gledao dokumentarac
<SilverSpace> kazu ameri da kona ima vise oruzja i da to vise nije samo za obranu 
<SilverSpace> kina*
<SilverSpace> i da su zabrinuti daljnim naorozavanjem
<dodobas> kad je oruzije bilo za obranu :)
<dodobas> *oruzje
<Mmike> dodobas,  :) touche :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: pistolj je za obranu puska za napad :)
<SilverSpace> gleda se domet oruzja
<SilverSpace> doseg raketa :)=
<dodobas> SilverSpace: kamenom cu te
<SilverSpace> nemas domet :)
<SilverSpace> cudno nis mi ne otvara 
<SilverSpace> fuck
<SilverSpace> hebeni internet
<dodobas> pa normalno kad sam kamenom pogodio razvodnu kutiju s optikom...
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMtZfW2z9dw
<drac0_> lol
<dodobas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yw74sDWPH7U 
<ivoks> cuj ovok :)
<dodobas> komentari su mi dobri
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hknVoAoyy-k
<ivoks> ajmo napumpat na 1,3 milijuna
<SilverSpace> dodobas: :) 
<ivoks> http://buygoogleplus1.net/
<dodobas> ahahah
<SilverSpace> https://plus.google.com/photos/110745311686653416378/albums/5633380258432603697
<SilverSpace> 'U Britaniji potajno stvoreni hibridi životinja i ljudi'
<SilverSpace> no da
<ivoks> "Apple's iPhone 5 is not announced yet, but 35 percent of consumers say they will buy it, when it comes out, even though they know nothing about it. The figure comes from an online survey of 3,000 US consumers by Experian's PriceGrabber shopping website."
<ivoks> marketing cini cuda
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> mozilla radi OS za mobitele
<ivoks> http://hoowstuffworks.blogspot.com/2011/07/mozilla-making-mobile-os-using-android.html
<dodobas> "Rusi će poslati majmuna na Novi Zeland novo razvijenom raketom niske orbite, koja bi trebala skratiti putovanje na samo 35min."
<obruT> nek posalju mene
<dru||d> e da ....... 11.10 je onlajn
<dru||d> moram se pod hitno ozeniti i kad mi padne na pamet da radim upgrade na alpha da me žena s palicom po glavi
<obruT> super je ovaj eclipse-sts, osgi, virgo, sve nesto enterprajlzi, ali za napravit obican helloworld trebas zazvat 6 bogova i postavit planete u poravnanje
<drac0_> odoh van s kuckom, l8r peeps
<SilverSpace> http://www.unixmen.com/software/1835-lives-145-has-been-released-video-editor
<SilverSpace> pas kosti koliko su bicikli isti modeli kod nas skuplji nego u engleskoj
<SilverSpace> ovaj SDP izgleda ko Maratonci trce posljedni krug
<SilverSpace> Preminula glazbenica posljednji, katastrofalni nastup imala je u Beogradu 18. lipnja, a nakon njega otkazala je nastavak turneje. Ulaznice s tog koncerta počele su se prodavati na popularnoj internetskoj stranici eBay.
<SilverSpace> 500$
<obruT> SilverSpace: da samo u britaniji: http://www.maraton.si/cms/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage_new.tpl&product_id=1889&category_id=39&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=53      vs   http://www.dsg.hr/proizvod.asp?Sifra=337
<obruT> skoro 1000 kuna razlike
<obruT> da ne kazem kolika je razlika za bolje modele
<hbogner> SilverSpace, http://www2.vukajlija.com/var/products/posters/201107/193486/jos-i-taj-beograd-da-.jpg?1311697655
<obruT> a razlika izmedju uk i slovenije, focus cayo s istom opremom, £989.99 vs €1.359
<obruT> barem u wiggle-u
<SilverSpace> obruT: frendovi danas http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/davort/953roq8pvr9h50in
<SilverSpace> obruT: ma bezobrazno su skupi 
<Mmike> http://www.srblche.com/services.php
<Mmike> svasta
<BenjamiX> vecer!
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :) cime se ti to bavis :))
<SilverSpace> BenjamiX: vece
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a izprovaljivalo po serverima pa gledam tko sta zasto
<Mmike> pa naletio :)
<BenjamiX> erm.. ovo je kanal jedino za ubuntu ili linux opcenito?
<BenjamiX> jer nemogu nac neki hrv. linux. kanal
<SilverSpace> imas  linuxzasve
<BenjamiX> #linuxzasve?
<hbogner> #linux.hr
<BenjamiX> hvala
<hbogner> np
<BenjamiX> to je hulkov kanal?
<SilverSpace> #linuxzasve.com
<SilverSpace> za ostale ne znam
<BenjamiX> eto, sad sam na svim hrvatskim linux kanalima onda :D
<BenjamiX> hvala vam
<SilverSpace> np
<obruT> BenjamiX: ajme sta ces jadan tu s tim linuxom, ovdje se ionako prica o svemu samo ne o linuxu :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: yep :)
<BenjamiX> obruT: heh, a neznam koji kanal da odaberem, gdje cu malo ostati duze
<BenjamiX> kodirate u cemu decki?
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ad62bfptGpQ
<Mmike> pa ja ne vjerujem :)
<Mmike> pa jebo sve to
<Mmike> kad svaki klinac za saku para moze kupit ovo i kliktat
<Mmike> i pustit da ovo samo provaljuje
<Mmike> eh
<SilverSpace> yep
<SilverSpace> i jobito kaj sve nades kaj trebas
<obruT> BenjamiX: kodiramo u svemu, ovisi sta trebas, taj jezik/okolinu upotrijebis
<BenjamiX> heh, da bar ja tako :)
<BenjamiX> ja znam samo C,Python,PHP, i to opet onako, klimavo
<Mmike> pih
<Mmike> znas ti puno onda
<Mmike> samo nemoj klimatat nego radi
<Mmike> uci
<Mmike> trazi
<Mmike> kak reci mysqlu da mi pljune samo one konekcije/kverije koji traju dulje od, neznam, 100 sekundi?
<BenjamiX> whoa! :D
<BenjamiX> nemam pojma jos php+mysql
<BenjamiX> samo osnove phpa
<BenjamiX> pa sad sam i poceo detaljnije ucit ta 3 jezika, odkantal sam PC videoigrice
<BenjamiX> koje vi osysove koristite?
<Mmike> sto je osys?
<obruT> Mmike: mozda onaj show processlist ?
<BenjamiX> operating system?
<BenjamiX> barem ga ja tako zovem... osys :D
<Mmike> obruT, da, al' kak da filtriram to?
<Mmike> BenjamiX, ja sam na ubuntuu doma
<Mmike> i na laptopima
<Mmike> i na par servera
<Mmike> al' vecinom debilane odrzavam
<Mmike> trenutno :)
<BenjamiX> debilane :D
<Mmike> u slobodno vrijeme pljujem po mysqlu :0
<BenjamiX> to je kul
<BenjamiX> ja desktop-centos, desktop-win/ubuntu, desktop- planiram stavit neki linux, neznam koji cu, laptop-ubuntu livecd (nema opce diska) :D
<Mmike> ja s tim centosom poludim svaki put :)
<igustin> Mmike: zašto onda nisi na DebConfu? :P :(
<BenjamiX> Mmike, ma centos je ok, ali me zeza mreza trenutno doma, gore mislim dic web server
<obruT> Mmike: sta ja znam, pokreni s mysql klijentom pa u shellu izdvoji one koji u time polju imaju vise od n sekundi
<SilverSpace> igustin: jel uzivate vidio neke slike :)
<obruT> Mmike: ne bi trebao biti neki problem :)
<Mmike> igustin, zato kaj sam debil :/ ukratko
<Mmike> obruT, yea, drkanje
<Mmike> postgres: select * from pg_stat_activity
<Mmike> pa radi sto hcoes, brate mili
<obruT> Mmike: mislim da bi awk to lijepo isparsao
<Mmike> count, grup by, ovo, ono
<obruT> Mmike: vis vraga, radi i information_schema.processlist
<obruT> Mmike: selectaj iz toga
<Mmike> obruT, PRIJATELJU
<Mmike> obruT, MICICE
<Mmike> ma da
<Mmike> koji mysql je to?
<obruT> meni radi na 5.1.49
<igustin> SilverSpace: ovisi, kako tko ;)
<Mmike> mysql> select * from information_schema.processlist where time > 5;
<Mmike> ERROR 1109 (42S02): Unknown table 'processlist' in information_schema
<Mmike> obruT, yeps, ovi imaju jos gomilu 5.0 instalacija
<obruT> Mmike: select version() ?
<Mmike> lagano se micu s toga, al' jbg
<Mmike> a da, 5.0
<obruT> e jebiga onda
<Mmike> al' svejedno
<Mmike> 5.1
<Mmike> ovo je milina :)
<Mmike> i dalje te ljubim, grlim te volim :)
<Mmike> paralel restore u postgresu 8.4
<Mmike> mega super
<SilverSpace> :)))
<igustin> SilverSpace: hm, di si vidio slike s debconfa? :S
<igustin> na wiki.debconf.org?
<chaky> igustin: imas neke na g+
<drac0_> vecer
<chaky> drac0_: ahoj
<BenjamiX> vecer drac0_
<igustin> chaky: a, moguće stavljaju ljudi svoje, službeni fotograf stavlja drugdje
<chaky> drac0_: a2sd reinstall mi je sredio problem s internom memorijom, spao sam bio na 34 MB, sada imam 87
<chaky> igustin: aha, ti pitas za sluzbenog fotografa? Sorry, nisam citao sve, tek sam dosao :)
<igustin> chaky: nisam spominjao, samo podrazumijevao ;)
<SilverSpace> igustin: G+
<chaky> ahaaa
<drac0_> chaky, oy
<drac0_> chaky, ma daj, di na miui?
<chaky> vidis vidis, mogao bih se ja prijaviti za sluzbenog fotografa na ovakvim linux eventima, ja i Milan Rajacic :)
<obruT> aleluja !
<obruT> aleluja !
<chaky> drac0_: da, ludnica...vec sam se zabrinuo
<drac0_> chaky, svasta ne kuzim kud je otislo toliko memorije kad si spao na 30-tak mega???
<SilverSpace> obruT: kaj ti doslo muka :)
<chaky> drac0_: ne znam ni ja, to nije bio problem na GV-u
<SilverSpace> ili prosvjetljenje
<drac0_> mozda je na istovaru :)
<igustin> chaky: pa mogao bi, ne zna što čekaš, još nemamo službenog za DORS/CLUC 2012 ;)
<chaky> :))))))))))))))
<igustin> chaky: ako treba, mogu kod šefa srediti 2-3 dana plaćenog slobodnog ;)
<chaky> igustin: hehehehee, mislis kod sefice?
<igustin> ne šalim se, pišem
<igustin> chaky: kod šefice ćemo srediti i 7 :D
<chaky> :)))
<drac0_> chaky, .29 build ima hrpu fixeva
<drac0_> moguce da je nesto od toga zrokalo a2sd
<drac0_> definitivno ostajem na miui
 * drac0_ ide nesto baciti u kljun ...
<SilverSpace> drac0_: kaj je dukac nesto ulovio za veceru :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: uspio sam nakon mnogo muke natjerati ovaj jedan server da dobro dispatcha requeste
<obruT> SilverSpace: pa zato aleluja
<Mmike> obruT, kaj, rabbitMQ? :) celleryd? :)
<obruT> Mmike: eclipse virgo
<chaky> drac0_: vidi, ne znam. Radio sam prvo po uputama kako ukljuciti s2sd, jer je navodno po defaultu iskljucen. Znaci, "a2sd zipalign" && "a2sd cachesd". Onda sam premjestio rucno neke programe koji podrzavaju apps2sd na SD karticu, medjutim, i dalje sam ostajao bez prostora. "a2sd reinstall" je jednostavno sredio to. U opisu ove nmaredbe pise da ce maknuti sve aplikacije na SD karticu. To je vjerojatno i napravio.
<SilverSpace> ja se danas napucao janjetine ko ga hebe sutra idem po caj
<obruT> SilverSpace: e moj silveru...
<SilverSpace> nis od sljemena sutra :)
<drac0_> hebate kad sad pocnu ovi starci bolesti nabrajati, sta se smije jesti, sta ne, itd ...
<drac0_> :)
<hbogner> laku noc
<drac0_> chaky, vis to sam ti zaboravio reci, ja sam sve 3 naredbe opalio nakon instalacije
<SilverSpace> drac0_: a tek pit :)
<obruT> na bostonu opet lijepe fotke.... http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2011/07/2011_tour_de_france_part_2.html
<SilverSpace> obruT: obruT fotke su odlicne
<SilverSpace> lol ima i ona kad je Alberto Contador  opalalio budaletinu kaj mu smetala
<chaky> drac0_: ja nisam znao za a2sd reinstall, vec sam ove prve dvije nasao na MIUI forumu. Tek kasnije kada sam poceo kopati, naletio sam na ovu trecu.
<drac0_> chaky, bitno da si rjesio
<chaky> i jos nesto naucio
<drac0_> yeps
<drac0_> kod mene free 104 mege
<drac0_> chaky, sta imas hrpu appsa? :)
<SilverSpace> kod mene 20mb
<SilverSpace> :P
<Mmike> idem gledat film 
<obruT> Mmike: vrlo mudra odluka
<Mmike> e, da
<Mmike> ako niste
<Mmike> instalirajte si 'sl'
<Mmike> vrlo mocna stvar
<obruT> mogo bi i ja ic gledat nesto a ne zajebavat se s javetinom
<chaky> drac0_: Titanium backup kazes user apps 48
<drac0_> chaky, :)
<chaky> drac0_: btw. uspio sam vratiti browser ikonicu, nasao je u Tools folderu :)))
<drac0_> hahahaa
<drac0_> pa sta je tamo radila lol
<chaky> nemam pojma
<chaky> kazem ti ja, vjerojatno sam je ja tamo ubacio
<drac0_> al sve u svemu odusevio me rom, lightweight, brz, praktican, moderan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj je sl
<chaky> da, bas je dobar. Iako mi se ne svidja bas ovaj iphone koncept SVIH ikonica na desktopu. Drazi mi je apps ladica.
<SilverSpace> obruT: ova mi je najjaca http://inapcache.boston.com/universal/site_graphics/blogs/bigpicture/2011_tour_de_france/bp23.jpg
<chaky> *draza
<drac0_> chaky, pa bubni gore neki drugi launcher
<chaky> to mi je palo napamet, ali opet to nije to.
<drac0_> vidjeh na forumu da ekipa vozi, al nije to to onda
<drac0_> :)
<chaky> upravo tako
<SilverSpace> lol http://inapcache.boston.com/universal/site_graphics/blogs/bigpicture/2011_tour_de_france/bp35.jpg
<chaky> na forumima imaju neki modovi za apps ladicu, kao prijedlog. Mozda kinezi prihvate neke od tih prijedloga.
<obruT> SilverSpace: gledao sam to kad su frajeri sletili, budala od vozaca auta ih gurnula s ceste
<SilverSpace> da vidio i ja tv ekipa
<SilverSpace> pa izbacili tv ekipu iz tura
<chaky> drac0_: btw. sto mislis o LG Optimus 2x, ima Tegra 2 nvidia dual-core procesor.
<SilverSpace> hebate u bodljikavu zicu
<SilverSpace> joj
<chaky> danas sam ga drzao malo u ruci, pa to je cudo ogromno
<SilverSpace> chaky: dosta ljudi najavilo koje ja znam da taj LG
<SilverSpace> ja znam da mi je sljdeci nob sigurno od 7"
<obruT> 22:40 < chaky> danas sam ga drzao malo u ruci, pa to je cudo ogromno
<obruT> ajme :)
<chaky> a imao sam i Galaxy S2, pa dizajn kucista i nije tako strasan, ja sam mislio da ce to biti smece
<SilverSpace> mob*
<chaky> obruT: :))))))))))))))))))
<chaky> obruT: mobitel, mobitel
<obruT> aha :)
<drac0_> lol
<drac0_> chaky, nije dobar
<chaky> ne?
<drac0_> ima super hardver i mrcinski ekran, ali nije ok
<drac0_> kuciste je lose, zagrijava se, zvucnik ima problema i naravno taj preveliki ekran je na granici upotrebljivosti
<chaky> ahaaaa
<drac0_> to je inace najveci android
 * drac0_ bi motorolu atrix
<chaky> eeee
<drac0_> al vidjet cemo, htc jos nije izdao tegru2, a najavili su
<chaky> necu uzimati Sensation, ima samo 1 GB memorije, pola od toga uzima Sense 3.0, pa smo opet na apps2sd skripti
<drac0_> e bit ce dosta za danas, odoh ubit oko
<drac0_> ni ja, nije mi dobar
<drac0_> noc ekipica
<chaky> bye
 * obruT ode u krevet
<obruT> lakunoc
<SilverSpace> ln odoh i ja 
#ubuntu-hr 2011-07-27
<drj_cro> pozz
<dodobas> o drj_cro 
<drj_cro> pa sto ima novog na kanalu
<dodobas> stari topic
<dodobas> i uobicajena tisina, dok netko ne spomene auto, hokej ili cijenu chilli papricica iz Peru-a
<obruT> novo ? nist pametno, vecina ekipe presla na windowse, Mmike zamjenio sve postgrese sa mysql-om, silverspace prestao gledat F1, jelly presao u t-com i tako...
<drj_cro> :)
<gost69> dobar dan
<dodobas> gost69: dobar dan
<gost69> trebam pomoc i upucen sam ode
<dodobas> tko te uputio, pa dammnit :)
<gost69> naime, imam metrocarnet i trebam na net preko vpn-a, neki dan stavija taj ubuntu da malo probam, pa nikako vpn podesit
<gost69> :D
<gost69> valjda netko zna kako to slozit
<gost69> ubuntu je 11.04, 64 bitna verzija
<dodobas> nisam imao iskustva s tim...
<gost69> https://helpdesk.carnet.hr/MetroCARNet
<gost69> tu pise fino stavi to i to preko synaptica, al ne racunaju da nemogu instalirat preko synaptica ako mi net ne radi
<gost69> kakve budale
<drj_cro> gost69: instaliraj si network-manager-pptp
<dodobas> ovo ne pomaze https://helpdesk.carnet.hr/MetroCARNet#Pode.C5.A1avanje_MetroCARNet_veze_za_Linux_korisnike
<HmmZ0r> nema net jel, nista odi do prvog kafica koji ima povuci taj pake ti bok
<gost69> kako cu ga instalirat, nemam net, nemogu doc do njega, mislim moga bi preko windowsa, al sam glup
<gost69> bar sto se linuxa tice
<HmmZ0r> paket*
<gost69> jel mogu dobit link pa da skinem dok sam na windowsima?
<gost69> s drugog laptopa pa lako prebacim
<gost69> network-manager-pptp velite
<HmmZ0r> jel to laptop ?
<drj_cro> gost69: http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-11.04/ubuntu-main-i386/network-manager-pptp_0.8.1+git.20110207t142407.7e1d989-0ubuntu1_i386.deb.html
<drj_cro> samo si pogledaj sa amd64
<drj_cro> umjesto ovaj i386
<HmmZ0r> jel moguce da je vec to gore, meni se cini da nisam to povuko nego da je po defaultu, moze li netko provjerit
<drj_cro> pa moguce je da i je po def gore..al moja je masine tolko reinstalirana da vise nemam pojma :)
<drj_cro> btw.moze si on sam provjerit sa dpkg -l|grep network-manager-pp
<HmmZ0r> da isto :)
<gost69> nije gore
<gost69> btw, jos jedno pitanje, kako da uzmem permission na nekom folderu?
<gost69> jucer san nesto prcka s tim pptp
<gost69> i nisan moga uc u folder
<gost69> a triba san, bar tako tutorial reka
<obruT> "triba san", to neki japanac ?
<gost69> trebao sam
<gost69> pobogu
<obruT> :)
<gost69> :)
<dodobas> apsolutno nikad ne mjenjas prava na folderu
<dodobas> osim ako bas ZNAS sto radis i zasto
<gost69> pa triban uc u folder i editirat taj neki file
<gost69> od ptpp-a
<dodobas> ukoliko vec trebas pristupiti nekom folderu, onda to radis kao superuser
<gost69> a nemogu jer mi neda permission
<gost69> kako to?
<drj_cro> gost69: sudo su
<drj_cro> gost69: i onda si superuser
<dodobas> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<drj_cro> gost69: ili samo 'sudo vi nekifile' recimo da bi editiro neki file
<dodobas> da i onda si jos uzmi pola godine da skuzis 'vi' editor
<dodobas> :)
<drj_cro> ok..nano :)
<gost69> skuzit cu valjda jednog dana linux
<gost69> :D
<gost69> jedino sta me odbija od linuxa je vezanost za adobe paket
<gost69> nista vise
<drj_cro> a sto ti tocno fali od adobe paketa?
<gost69> photoshop, indesign, illustrator i dreamweaver
<gost69> znam imam gimp, al pobogu
<gost69> cak san nasa ovaj neki photoshop da radi na ubuntu-u, al nije dobro slozen ocito
<dodobas> pa ako imas valjanu licencu onda ce ti proizvodi raditi i na linuxu
<dodobas> ako nemas.... hebiga
<gost69> radit ce?
<gost69> i da treba mi i acrobat + distiller
<dodobas> pa ako placas 20000$ godisnje onda bolje da rade
<gost69> pa imam licencu
<gost69> firma platila :D
<gost69> no o tom po tom
<dodobas> ako je firma platila, onda ce raditi samo ako je racunalo fizicki u firmi
<gost69> nece
<dodobas> :D
<gost69> kupili su meni
<gost69> bas meni
<gost69> jer im radim kao graficar
<gost69> no dobro, moram prvo malo linux prostudirat vise pa cemo lako
<gost69> sta vi iskusni preporucate kao najbolju distribuciju?
<dodobas> nazalost onda nema puno pomoci...
<gost69> kako mislis?
<dodobas> bar ne dok adobe ne napravi verzije za linux
<gost69> pa gore si reka da ce radit na linuxu, ne kuzim te vise :D
<dodobas> a eto.. lagao sam :)
<drj_cro> lol
<gost69> ccc
<gost69> sram te bilo :)
<gost69> sta san pita, da, distribucije?
<gost69> koja je najbolja po vama
<gost69> iskusnima
<dodobas> nema...
<drj_cro> gost69: uglavnom vecinu toga sto radis na adobeovim paketima mozes i na pingvinu sa njegovim paketima,osim flasha
<gost69> kolko san ja skuzija, ubuntu je ono
<gost69> za noobe
<drj_cro> gost69: probaj jednu/pa drugu pa trecu pa ces se odlucit za onu koja ti najvise pase
<gost69> ma znam drj_cro da postoje alternative programa
<gost69> ali jebiga
<gost69> 12 godina na adobeu
<gost69> nemam volje sad prebacivati se
<gost69> a i s druge strane kolko god bili dobri ti programi, ipak nisu adobe :D
<drj_cro> uglavnom ubuntu/fedora/suse su ti kao za pocetnike jel imaju easy rjeseno konfiguriranje i instaliravanje paketa
<gost69> a debian?
<gost69> i onaj neki mint?
<drj_cro> debian = ubuntu samo sto nije bas za pocetnike
<drj_cro> mint = ubuntu sa drugim suceljem
<gost69> lol
<gost69> dobro
<gost69> dakle trebam ovo stavit
<gost69>  http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-11.04/ubuntu-main-i386/network-manager-pptp_0.8.1+git.20110207t142407.7e1d989-0ubuntu1_i386.deb.html
<gost69> ali amd64?
<gost69> imam 64 bitni ubuntu
<drj_cro> da.al si pogledaj na launchapdu bas paket koji je 
<gost69> jucer san ovo stavlja
<gost69> pptp-linux_1.7.0-2ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<gost69> al me zajeba taj permission pa nisan do kraja napravija
<gost69> iden ca probat to sad pa se javim kasnije
<gost69> thx
<Mmike> http://thebuild.com/presentations/unbreaking-django.pdf
<Mmike> ako niste vidli :)
<obruT> Mmike: za velike stvari se koristi javetina, a ne django :)
<Mmike> :) Reci to svim onima koji ne koriste javetinu nego django
<Mmike> Ili PHP, for that matters
<Mmike> sve sto pise unutra za djangoasti ORM vrijedi i za skoro bilo koji drugi
 * Mmike ide rebootati ubuntu
<Mmike> tko kaze da se ubuntu ne mora rebootati - laze
<Mmike> drj_cro, ja sam poceo strikati malo neke stvari, al' sam i dalje tak sjebat s vremenom da nemam konkretizacije nikakve trenutno....
<HmmZ0r> man ipcs
<HmmZ0r> :)
<Mmike> AUTHOR
<Mmike>        krishna balasubramanian (balasub@cis.ohio-state.edu)
<ivoks> ubio sam svoj laptopic proizvodeci PDF od 250MB
<ivoks> fali RAM-a za takve egzibicije
<obruT> Mmike: bacio sam pogled na ovaj pdf, u biti tu se prica tocno ono o cemu ja pricam, nije problem u ORM-u kao konceptu nego o tome sto ga ljudi krivo koriste, rade s tim ono sto i ne treba :)
<Mmike> obruT, pa, je problem u ORMu kao u konceptu :) Lik prica o tome da kad si vec uzeo ORM, kako napraviti najmajne stete :)
<Mmike> odnosno, da, cak i ako trosis ORM nesmijes gledati na bazu kao na black-box
<Mmike> ja imam frenda developera, djangoista, koji koristi SQL-lite doma
<Mmike> jer, kao, kaj ce pravu bazu
<Mmike> pa onda produkciju toci na mysql
<Mmike> pa eto
<Mmike> kaze, radi mu super
<Mmike> na shared hostingu
<Mmike> i odbija prihvatiti da ako mu site naraste na 11209381231 posjeta dnevno da ce mu umrijet sve to
<Mmike> na dedicated hostingu
 * Mmike sad dise :)
<Mmike> u biti, pizdim na curu jer m ije OPET pobrala upaljac
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> fiverr.com
<ivoks> lik ce nazvati bilo koga i cestitati rodjendan s glasom christophera walkena
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> za 5$
<gost69> evo mene opet
<gost69> sta ovo znaci
<gost69> cek
<gost69> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<gost69> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/gb.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-amd64_Packages
<gost69> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<gost69> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<gost69> to mi synaptic javlja
<gost69> jel to error zato sta nema neta ili sta
<dodobas> sudo dpkg -i paket.deb
<gost69> to je za instalirati paket
<gost69> to jesam
<gost69> iako san proba tako i jedan kvpnc pa nece, mislim instalira sa nekim errorima i nece upali
<gost69> a taj synaptic vise uopce nemogu upalit, jel to error zato sta nema neta ili?
<dodobas> pa kvpnc ti treba net... ako nisi skinuo sa neta :D
<gost69> kvpnc_0.9.6a-2_amd64.deb
<gost69> to san instalira
<gost69> sve treba net, a nemogu do neta
<gost69> -.-
<ivoks> ne znam kako ce ti cisco vpn pomoci da dodjes do neta
<gost69> pa to stoji u metrocarnet help
<gost69> Podešavanje MetroCARNet veze za Linux korisnike
<gost69> Kako bi podesili MetroCARNet konekciju za operativni sustav Linux, potrebno je instalirati softver pptp-linux, odn. PPTP Client. pptp-linux paket možete instalirati koristeći neku od grafičkih aplikacija, kao što je Synaptic Package Manager. Korisnici sustava Ubuntu mogu Synaptic pronaći na:
<gost69>     System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager 
<gost69> Koristeći Synaptic možete instalirati paket pptp-linux.
<gost69> Ako želite grafički podesiti konekciju, možete instalirati program kvpnc. Njega možete pronaći ukoliko u Synapticu odaberete Settings -> Repositories, i tamo omogućite opciju:
<gost69>     [ ] Community-maintained Open Source software (universe) 
<gost69> Poslije toga možete instalirati paket kvpnc.
<gost69> Nakon Å¡to ste instalirali potrebne pakete idite na:
<gost69>     Applications -> Internet -> KVPNC 
<ivoks> jesi siguran da nije pptp?
<gost69> Otvoriti će vam se KVPNC grafičko sučelje. Kliknite na Profile -> New profile i postavite parametre koji su navedeni iznad. 
<dodobas> hej hej... ne pastati...
<gost69> pardon, sta cu sad
<gost69> kao treba prvo pptp-linux
<ivoks> koji su to mulci
<gost69> sto san u synapticu vidija da je vec instalirano
<ivoks> zasto kvpnc, budala...
<gost69> i nakon toga kaze taj kvpnc
<ivoks> pptp i vpnc nisu jedno te isto
<gost69> kojeg nemogu upalit
<gost69> ubit cu se
<gost69> :D
<ivoks> pptp se ne pali
<ivoks> to je CLI program
 * drj_cro se vratio sa oblinog rucka i sad mu je tesko
<drj_cro> Mmike: ok.kad uhvatis vremena da se nadjemo na nekoj kavi?
<ivoks> ne treba ti kvpnc
<ivoks> treba ti samo pptp
<gost69> kako palim taj pptp uopce
<gost69> neznam jebiga
<ivoks> pptpsetup --help
<gost69> ubuntu po defaultu ima tamo di je wireless postavke za vpn
<gost69> ispod
<gost69> sve postelm, nece se spoji
<gost69> neznam sta da radim
<ivoks> ili ti evo uputa
<ivoks> http://www.debian-world.com/index.php?topic=616.0
<ivoks> citaj ovaj drugi post
<gost69> a pratija san to jucer samo nisan bas uspija
<gost69> kad san noob
<ivoks> ne znam zasto carnet sugerira kvpnc, kad ima network-manager-vpnc
<gost69> sto znaci ovo "otvoriti kao root"
<gost69> to u terminalu?
<ivoks> jesam li rekao da citas drugi post :)
<Mmike> drj_cro, yo, yo
<Mmike> odo reboot, brb
<gost69> jao
<gost69> 3. U file-u:   /etc/ppp/options.pptp
<gost69> treba dodati: znak ljestve "#" ispred: require-mppe-128.
<gost69> kao prvo nemogu otovoriti taj folder
<gost69> jer trazi permission
<ivoks> odustajem, jer ne citas sto pisem
<gost69> citam pobogu
<ivoks> :)
<gost69> evo c/p toga sto neznam napraviti
<gost69> pptp-linux
<gost69> tu gore, stavka 3
<gost69> folder nemogu otvoriti
<gost69> ppp
<ivoks> sudo gedit /etc/ppp/options.pptp 
<gost69> tako dakle
<gost69> danke shun
<gost69> idem probat
<gost69> jos nest, ovaj pptp-linux
<gost69> jel moze ovaj
<gost69> pptp-linux_1.7.0-2ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<ivoks> pa imas ga na instalacijskom cdu
<gost69> e pa neznam ja to nac na instalacijskom cd-u :D
<ivoks> pa ne trebas ga traziti
<ivoks> sudo apt-get install pptp-linux
<gost69> a dobro
<gost69> probat cu
<gost69> brb
<dodobas> ima li tko iskustva s Garmin Forerunner proizvodima?
<gost69> evo mene opet
<gost69> ivoks
<ivoks> a?
<ivoks> sale: kaj si majicu dobio? :)
<ivoks> ovaj humble bundle skuplja milijone sam tak
<MmikeDOMA> sto je to?
<ivoks> par igrica za cijenu koju sam odaberes
<ivoks> dio ide u dobrotvorne svrhe, dio developerima
<ivoks> vec su milijone podijelili u dobrotvorne :)
<ivoks> tocnije, milijon
<ivoks> a igrice su super
<ivoks> evo jedna: http://www.crayonphysics.com/
<ivoks> zanimljivo da linuksasi daju najvise
<ivoks> i to 3x vise nego windows korisnici
<Mmike> pa to je igra za djecu do 4 i pol godine
<igustin> ivoks: ovo je epic, nisam znao za to, ty ;)
<Mmike> sto da koristim za mailingliste?
<Mmike> majordomo je outdated, right?
<BenjamiX> erm, pitanje za ekipu
<BenjamiX> sto trosi manje resursa, gnome 3 ili xfce?
<Mmike> xfce, navodno
<Mmike> nisam probao
<BenjamiX> valjda onda to, pitam se kak ce radit na centosu, ty
<Mmike> http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/page/2011/07/07/0021006.html
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> frend ostao bez posla i sad mu banka digla kamatu na 12% :)
<Mmike> i sad je lik lud :)
<civija> Mmike: za koji kredit?
<Mmike> nemam pojma
<Mmike> al' siguran sam da mu to sve pise u ugovoru
<gost69> pozz, jeli ivoks tu?
<gost69> trebam pomoc s prokletim metrocarnetom
<gost69> napravija san sve kao ode
<gost69> http://www.debian-world.com/index.php?topic=616.0
<gost69> ali nikako
<gost69> muci me ova stavka
<gost69> route add -host $5 gw 192.168.1.254 dev eth0
<gost69> eth0 je na kraju, a ja sam spojen preko wirelessa ne na kabel
<gost69> jel to mozda problem?
<Mmike> nemam pojma o cemu se radi
<Mmike> ali ako ti eth0 nije wireless, moglo bi biti
<gost69> pa kako bi naznacija wireless
<gost69> eth0 je valjda oznaka za ethernet
<gost69> za kabelski ulaz
<gost69> sta moram napisat za wireless
<Mmike> pa neznam
<dodobas> iwconfig 
<Mmike> napisi ifconfig
<Mmike> i vidi sto je wireless
<Mmike> ili da
<Mmike> iwconfig
<gost69> di cu to napisat?
<gost69> jebiga, nemam pojma o linuxu
<gost69> morate mi ko konju napisat
<dodobas> u terminalu
<gost69> i sta ce mi onda ispisati?
<gost69> iden ca probat
<sale> ivoks: yup. jutros pokucao fedex na vrata :-)
<SilverSpace> dan
<sale> SilverSpace: howdy
<SilverSpace> ide sad malo prije se vratio sa bicikliranja po gradu
<sale> nice. Pretpostavljam da je Zagreb prazan... ljeto i to :-)
<SilverSpace> sale: da prazan mozes se vozit po cesti bez brige
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> joj joj joj :)
<SilverSpace> ulicama kojim inace prolazim nije me danas ni jedan auto proso
<SilverSpace> e da jedino je Mmike u gradu i njega se treba cuvati :))
<Mmike> idem ja jest :0
<SilverSpace> navodno neka mazda
<SilverSpace> Mmike: tek
<civija> ja sam isto u gradu jos i mrzim bicikliste
<sale> :-)
<civija> i takodjer imam nisan na autu da ga lakse naciljam
<sale> nissan
<civija> nishan :)
<civija> nissan nece bit na mom autu :)
<SilverSpace> sale: civija vozi mecku
<sale> a, taj nissan :-)
<SilverSpace> civija: jes naso sarafe
<SilverSpace> :)
<civija> SilverSpace: nisam jos isao
<civija> gledao sam u bauhausu i tamo imaju ili su manji promjer od ovog koji meni treba
<SilverSpace> :)
<civija> vjerojatno cu danas otici
<SilverSpace> kak manjeg 
<SilverSpace> standard je za namjestaj isti 
<civija> ocito nije
<SilverSpace> hm
<civija> tamo imaju iste duzine ali im je promjer (fi) manji od ovog koji meni treba
<SilverSpace> to ti treba za namjestaj spojit
<civija> da, prije je bio jedan pa sam ga izgubio
<Mmike> hm
<SilverSpace> mrzim brasero
<SilverSpace> ali zato nero linux odradi sve kak spada
<BenjamiX> Brasero je zivi uzas :D
<BenjamiX> kolko sam samo DVDa moral baciti zbog toga
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> i meni usro malo prije
<SilverSpace> silicon empire pak mi ne vidi da je dvd unutra
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> meni radi ok
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> od kad sam kupio novu przilicu mi radi ok :0
<SilverSpace> neznam mozda bi i ja trebao promjeniti przu
<SilverSpace> ali kad u neru ne zhene ni jedan medij
<igustin> o čemu vi to? :S wodim rula! :P :D
<BenjamiX> :D
<Mmike> wodim?
<Mmike> wodim - command line CD/DVD writing tool
<Mmike> that's just too much :0
<BenjamiX> hehe
<SilverSpace> igustin: lol
<SilverSpace> stara skola
<civija> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LyHEKCAAME&feature=related :)
<BenjamiX> civija: lol wtf? :D
<SilverSpace> samo kad bi ja znao kak skopirati sa time dvd
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LruADBTjU5s
<SilverSpace> golcina
<BenjamiX> omg, scim je ovo snimano? fiksnim telefonom? :D
<igustin> SilverSpace: dd if=/dev/sr0 of=image.iso; wodim image.iso
<igustin> oš' GUI skriptu za to? ;)
<ivoks> danas sam otkrio granicu svojeg vozila :)
<ivoks> 100km/h na 180 zavoju je malcice previse
<igustin> izletio si kroz šofer-šajbnu? (jel' se tako kaže?)
<igustin> :D
<igustin> kako znaš da je granica? izletio si?
<ivoks> ne, ali se zadnji kraj okretao brze od prednjeg :)
<ivoks> nista sto se ne moze ispraviti, ali izgubio je putanju
<igustin> omg :O
<SilverSpace> igustin: kaj i to ima 
<ivoks> izlijetanje je za amatere :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj si opet razbio 
<SilverSpace> drs se ti bicikla :)
<ivoks> nisam razbio
<ivoks> kaj ne znas citati
<ivoks> ili ako nema vettela u recenici, izbezumljen si? :)
<igustin> SilverSpace: Xdialog --yesno "Kopiranje DVD-a?" 10 50; if [ "$?" -eq 0 ]; then dd if=/dev/sr0 of=image.iso; wodim image.iso; fi
<Mmike> 100km/h na 180 zavoju
<Mmike> 180m je radius zavoja? :)
<igustin> sortof
<ivoks> ne, ali radijus je mali
<SilverSpace> ivoks: amatercina 
<ivoks> 180 je broj stupnjeva
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> igustin, once you get  locked into cryptic oneliners, it's hard to get out :)
<Mmike> ivoks, pa kol'ki je radijus?
<Mmike> 180 stupnjeva je irelevantna mjera
<igustin> Mmike: :D
<Mmike> ak je 2m, i ak si uletio sa 100 km/h unutra, onda nema sansi da si ga prosao :0
<ivoks> pa naravno da je irelevantna mjera
<ivoks> ali ne znam koliki je radius
<Mmike> btw, na koju foru ti je zadnji kraj pobjegao?
<ivoks> 100m sigurno nije
<Mmike> na svim tim tenk-autima s prdnjim pogonom prednji kraj proklize
<Mmike> bez kocnice/rucne/cega-vec zadnji kraj da pobjegne, i to na 100 km/h...
<ivoks> http://maps.google.com/?ll=43.807848,15.597212&spn=0.002369,0.004554&z=18
<ivoks> evo, pa ti mjeri
<SilverSpace> igustin: thx
<Mmike> eh :)
<Mmike> pa to je 100m promjer :)
<ivoks> onda je 50m radius
<Mmike> pa da, to je pun kufer :)
<Mmike> onda ima smisla bjezanje zadnjeg kraja :)
<SilverSpace> ovo bi trebalo isprobat http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/Scripts/DvdCopyScript
<ivoks> opet amerika...
<ivoks> i to dva put u mjesec dana :)
<SilverSpace> ?
<ivoks> putovanje
<SilverSpace> opet ides preko bare
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> a nikako se maknuti od bostona :)
<SilverSpace> koliko sad ostajes
<ivoks> ne znam, dva puta po tjedan dana
<ivoks> treba milje skupljati :)
<drac0_> ivoks ide vidjet kako ce us bankrot iz prve ruke :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> ma oce drek bankrotirati
<ivoks> tko ce ih natjerati da bankrotiraju? :)
<drac0_> kinezi
<ivoks> ma oce drek
<drac0_> i svicarac :)
<ivoks> kina bez amerike je konc logor
<ivoks> kina si ne moze priustiti bankrot amerike
<ivoks> ste vidli fotku?
<SilverSpace> ivoks: mogo bi mi dofurati go pro
<ivoks> na facebook jamming adventures grupi
<ivoks> SilverSpace: go pro imas po cijeloj hr
<ivoks> SilverSpace: i nije nista skuplji nego ovaj u americi
<SilverSpace> 3000kn
<ivoks> ma ima za manje u splitu
<SilverSpace> i to za osnovni paket
<ivoks> zovi drop in i pitaj imaju li
<ivoks> mislim da sam u splitu vidio 2000kn
<ivoks> http://hphotos-snc6.fbcdn.net/271855_259917590701607_153052681388099_1151315_4520876_o.jpg
<Mmike> amerika je davno bankrotirala
<Mmike> samo kaj se ne kuzi to jos :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEn7lZKzcMY
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/u-mercedesu-pokusao-prosvercati-538-kilograma-juneceg-mesa-clanak-314070
<ivoks> jeste pogledali fotku?
<ivoks> ovu gore, hphotos...
<ivoks> a bajkeri
<ivoks> Thirty years ago, on July 27 1981, Microsoft bought the rights for QDOS (Quick and Dirty Operating System) from Seattle Computer Products (SCP) for $25,000. QDOS, otherwise known as 86-DOS, was designed by SCP to run on the Intel 8086 processor, and was originally thrown together in just two months for a 0.1 release in 1980 (thus the name).
<ivoks> i tako se promijenio svijet
<drac0_> http://indroid.info/developer/chainfire-3d-android/
<PsyTrance> SilverSpace: si tu?
<PsyTrance> imam vremena sada
<SilverSpace> PsyTrance: ne idem van na pivo
<SilverSpace> predobro http://www.helmetstoretail.com/wp-content/uploads/18_5_orig.jpg
<PsyTrance> mozda netko drugi zna. uglavnom, radi se o skripti koja cita prognozu sa meteo.hr http://gitorious.org/dhmz-weather/dhmz-weather/blobs/master/dhmz_en.py
<PsyTrance> kada ju pokrecem, uvijek ista greska:
<PsyTrance>  $: ./dhmz_en.py 
<PsyTrance>   File "./dhmz_en.py", line 47
<PsyTrance>     """ get list of XML files """
<PsyTrance>                                 ^
<PsyTrance> TabError: inconsistent use of tabs and spaces in indentation
<PsyTrance> ako netko zna o cemu se radi..
<ivoks> pa pise ti
<PsyTrance> nitko se nije zalio na tu gresku
<ivoks> TabError: inconsistent use of tabs and spaces in indentation
<ivoks> napisao ti je i liniju
<ivoks> 47.
<PsyTrance> SilverSpace radi skripta
<SilverSpace> PsyTrance: jes skinu od tamo sa git
<PsyTrance> da
<SilverSpace> i meni radi
<PsyTrance> mozda mi neki paket fali
<SilverSpace> obje
<SilverSpace> dvije su skripte tamo
<PsyTrance> ovu dhmz_en.py pokrecem
<SilverSpace> git clone git://gitorious.org/dhmz-weather/dhmz-weather.git dhmz-weather
<SilverSpace> i od tuda mi rade obje
<SilverSpace> skini ponovo
<ivoks> meni radi i ovaj link
<ivoks> pa sta si napravio?
<ivoks> odes na http://gitorious.org/dhmz-weather/dhmz-weather/blobs/raw/master/dhmz_en.py
<ivoks> i to je to
<SilverSpace> ivoks: i radi ti 
<SilverSpace> eto
<ivoks> procedura:
<ivoks> cd /tmp/
<ivoks> wget http://gitorious.org/dhmz-weather/dhmz-weather/blobs/raw/master/dhmz_en.py
<ivoks> chmod +x dhmz_en.py 
<ivoks> ./dhmz_en.py  Zracna_luka_Zagreb
<SilverSpace> ma ja sam ovaki 
<SilverSpace> git clone git://gitorious.org/dhmz-weather/dhmz-weather.git dhmz-weather
<SilverSpace> cd dhmz-weather
<SilverSpace> ./dhmz_en.py  Zracna_luka_Zagreb
<SilverSpace> i radi
<PsyTrance> isti postupak
<PsyTrance> ista greska
<PsyTrance> ocito mi neki kua fali
<ivoks> jesi sigurno koristio wget?
<ivoks> ili si kopi pejstao/nesto
<SilverSpace> kaj je to u 47 liniji
<PsyTrance> wget
<SilverSpace> python-lxml
<SilverSpace> jel imas to instalirano
<SilverSpace> odoh 
<SilverSpace> bbl
<PsyTrance> vis, nemam
<PsyTrance> sec
<PsyTrance> instalirao, ista stvar
<PsyTrance> -.-
<ivoks> US planemaker Boeing has reported a 20% rise in second-quarter profit and raised its earnings forecast for 2011.
<ivoks> toliko o bankrotu
<ivoks> Boeing delivered 118 commercial plans, four more than the same quarter last year.
<drac0_> to su kinezi kupili :)
<ivoks> pa da...
<ivoks> novac se vrti
<ivoks> da nema amera, kinezi ne bi letjeli :)
<drac0_> a da nema kineza letaca, ameri ne bi proizvodili :)
<ivoks> A Chinese couple who really like to game are under arrest for selling their kids and converting the money into game currency.
<drac0_> lol
<drac0_> preloshe
<ivoks> za 500$
<ivoks> bebu za 500$, a starije dijete za 5000$
<Mmike> los mysql, los
<Mmike> 5.5 ima iste probleme kao i 5.0
<Mmike> sa GLUPIM myisam tablicama
<drac0_> chaky, ping
<drac0_> chaky, kako se zove app koja mjeri potrosnju struje?
<ivoks> powermeter?
<drac0_> ne
<ivoks> powercounter
<drac0_> ne mogu naci na marketu
<drac0_> ne
<ivoks> ipower
<drac0_> ne :)
<ivoks> e-power
<drac0_> trazim na xda
<ivoks> Formula 1 driver Lewis Hamilton complained that God Save the Queen is too short. 
<ivoks> koji moron
<drac0_> crnjo
<ivoks> himna je trajala 44 sekundi
<ivoks> a massina 1:58 minuta :D
<drac0_> lol
<ivoks> Uruguay and Chile's national anthems are well over five minutes, with Uruguay being the World's longest at 105 bars.
<chaky> drac0_: current widget http://www.appbrain.com/app/currentwidget/com.manor.currentwidget
<ivoks> grcka himna, u punoj verziji, traje 3 sata :D :D :D :D
<ivoks>  Lewis Hamilton might want to look to the national anthem of Monaco, his country of residence, which he says is very "upbeat".
<ivoks> :D :D :D :D
<drac0_> bravo chaky ;)
<drac0_> haha
<drac0_> https://fbcdn-photos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/270000_1896527898498_1400627181_31720332_7506401_n.jpg
<neuromanc> koji idioti dinamovci
<neuromanc> tak neuigranu obranu nema nijedna selska momcad
<drac0_> l8r peeps
<ivoks> svasta
<ivoks> frendica kupila peugeot cc
<ivoks> auto joj trosi vise od 10l po gradu
<ivoks> a nije bas da se kupa u lovi, dapace :/
<ivoks> kak ljudi ne razmisljaju
<zok_> pozz ekipa ... imam pitanje
<zok_> instalirao sam ubuntu na hardd
<zok_> i sad sam taj hdd premjestio u drugo računalo
<zok_> i učitava mi sve osim intelove mrežne kartice
<zok_> radi se o ubuntu 11.04
<ivoks> ucitava i mreznu karticu
<ivoks> samo nova mrezna kartica ima drugu mac adresu
<ivoks> pa ti je ova sad eth1, a ne eth0
<zok_> di to izmjenit?
<ivoks> mozes obrisati sve unutar /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<ivoks> rebootati i to ce biti to
<zok_> to mi i frend dao savjet, probao sam obrisat cijeli taj fail, tj tekst u njemu
<zok_> al nije prošlo
<ivoks> sta nije proslo?
<ivoks> jesi obrisao sve u njemu?
<zok_> da
<ivoks> i jesi rebootao?
<zok_> da
<ivoks> i jel ima sad sta u tom fileu
<zok_> i mrežnu u onom alatu na traci učitava ko da je onemogučena
<zok_> nema
<zok_> prrazan je
<ivoks> jel to neka nova mrezna kartica?
<zok_> ne
<ivoks> i ifconfig ne izlista eth0?
<zok_> ne
<ivoks> a lspci
<ivoks> jel ispise mreznu karticu?
<zok_> ne prepoznaje ni tu intelicu ni integriranu
<zok_> obje mi prikaže u onom network menađeru na panelu
<zok_> al ispod njih prikazuje da su onemogučene
<ivoks> pa jel dole oznaceno 'omoguci umrezavanje'?
<zok_> da
<ivoks> i kabel je ustekan?
<zok_> da
<zok_> sve je uštekano
<ivoks> i gore lampice iza?
<zok_> i napravljena je pppoe konekcija
<ivoks> pa onda je naravno onemoguceno
<ivoks> jer si rucno konfigurirao
<ivoks> kako si napravio pppoe konekciju?
<ivoks> sa pppoeconf?
<zok_> ne
<zok_> ručno
<ivoks> kako rucno? u network manageru?
<zok_> da
<ivoks> u tom grafickom alatu
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> ajde pokreni u terminalu dmesg | grep eth
<zok_> dalje
<ivoks> i jesi dobio sta?
<ivoks> eth0 ili eth1
<zok_> eth1
<zok_> ono sam još jednom provijerio sve je obrisano
<ivoks> lspci | grep Ethernet
<ivoks> koliko kartica ispise i koje?
<zok_> 15 
<zok_> učitalo je i karticu tu
<ivoks> 15 kartica?
<ivoks> valjda jednu ili dvije
<ivoks> lspci | grep Ethernet
<zok_> ne mrežnih sve urežaje
<zok_> evo sad mi opet u onoj mapi sve izlistalo
<zok_> ko da je nisam izbrisal
<zok_> a brisal sam ko root
<ivoks> pa dobro ako je ispisao
<ivoks> znaci da ih je nasao
<hbogner> pozdrav
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzE-IMaegzQ
<ivoks> :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<hbogner> vidio to vec, lud je frajer :D
<zok_> hvala ... napokon radi, al tek je uspjelo nakon četvrtog brisanja i resetiranja
<SilverSpace> ivoks: yep i ja vidio neki dan frendica platila 500kn na savskoj sto se vozila po pjesackoj stazi
<hbogner> a di bi trebala voziti na savskoj, po cesti?
<SilverSpace> hbogner: izgleda
<SilverSpace> neki idiot
<SilverSpace> ptop
<obruT> jutro!
<SilverSpace> svako
<SilverSpace> obruT: bome odvratan je onaj caj
<obruT> ma nije :)
<obruT> meni je ok, ja sam naviknut na takve cajeve
<obruT> nego, jesi ti danas biciklirao na sljeme ili tamo negdje ?
<SilverSpace> dobro mi mirisao al mi nije doba okus
<SilverSpace> nisam morao sam neke stvari po gradu obavit
<SilverSpace> tri sata gratske voznje
<obruT> mi smo propicli tamo pa mi se ucinilo da te vidjeh, onako krajickom oka :)
<obruT> znaci nisi bio ti...
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> no no
<SilverSpace> obruT: frendici murija naplatila kaj se vozila po piesackoj stazi po savskoj 500kn
<SilverSpace> poceli su i bicikliste hvatati 
<SilverSpace> zanimljiva naredba 
<SilverSpace> ubuntu-server-tip
<obruT> da, cuo sam da su poceli
<obruT> trebaju prvo hvatat one koji rade pizdarije s bicilima
<obruT> sad se vracam doma, prelazim kroz rasksce i neki lik mrtav hladan kroz raskrce kroz crveno, skoro se sudarili
<obruT> i to ne malo raskrsce - horvacanska - hrgovici
<obruT> sto je najbolje, vozio se po cesti, a ima biciklisticku na nogostupu
<obruT> i onda jos kroz crveno
<SilverSpace> ma ko ih hebe ja ne stajem murjaku 
<SilverSpace> moze mahat koliko hoce
<SilverSpace> mene baba sa autom skoro pokupila na prelazu
<SilverSpace> stao na pola metra
<SilverSpace> i to sa semoforima za bicikle 
<SilverSpace> dana 
<obruT> ih, ja sam jednoj skocio na haubu, a volvu to nisam uspio napravit, skoro me ubio ko zeca
<obruT> oboje na biciklistickoj traci
<SilverSpace> uh
<obruT> idem spat
<obruT> laku noc!
<SilverSpace> ln
<SilverSpace> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/apt-undo-a-simple-way-of-undoing-apt-actions.html#more-12298
#ubuntu-hr 2011-07-28
<dodobas> yello
<ivoks> oj
<ivoks> mrzim adsl reset
<ivoks> igustin: gobby je los... za svaki large scale deployment, ima vise problema nego koristi... pogledaj etherpad radje
<ivoks> obrise dokumente, puca veza... a odabir boja iritira :)
<igustin> ok, ali za manje primjene ipak radi i to dobro, koliko vidim
<igustin> uz more web rješenja, ovo local app mi se ipak više sviđa
<igustin> a pogledat ću etherpad, nisam znao za to
<ivoks> mi smo koristili gobby na UDS-u
<ivoks> vjeciti problemi
<ivoks> etherpad je bio totalno osvjezenje
<ivoks> nije ni cudo sto ga je google kupio
<sale> nisu li etherpad razvili odbjegli googleovi zaposlenici? :-)
<ivoks> ne znam... ali ih je google kupio
<dodobas> i opensourcao
<ivoks> taj open source je fakat rak :)
<ivoks> samo se siri i opensourca :D
<igustin> ivoks: znaš još neku aplikaciju za istu svrhu, ali da je lokalna aplikacija, a ne web
<ivoks> ne bas
<ivoks> al ako ti gobby radi, koristi ga
<MmikeMRMA> kako inviteati nekog u google+?
<MmikeMRMA> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hC_M6PzXS9g&feature=player_embedded
<MmikeMRMA> scary :)
<MmikeMRMA> "This proces is going to take around 5 mintues. If it takes more, wait longer."
<MmikeMRMA> :)
<ivoks> nije to nista
<ivoks> moj najdrazi je:
<ivoks> Time just moved backwards by 6 seconds. 
<ivoks> This might cause a lot of problems, so I'll just kill m
<ivoks> yself now.
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ako nemam vise /dev/dsp, a aplikacija to ocekuje, sto da joj napravim? :)
<Mmike> "I have a phD"
<Mmike> "(pretty huge dick)"
<ivoks> idem na plazu
<SilverSpace> pocrni ne izgori
<obruT> SilverSpace: jucerasnja voznjica (frendov log naravno :)) : http://connect.garmin.com/activity/102200833 
<obruT> sinatra & armstrong u duetu :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlmRjqBt_mE
<SilverSpace> obruT: bome ste brzi
<obruT> ma, kroz grad se izgubi vremena pa snizava prosjek, a i na Sljeme smo isli ko penzici, brbljali, usput stigli poznanicu pa uz nju jedno vrijeme lagano pricali i tako to :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: koliko si ono reko da vam treba od crte do crte
<obruT> jucer je trebalo 45 minuta lagane voznje...
<obruT> zadnje sto sam mjerio sebi je bilo 38 minuta
<obruT> inace da se to i brze, ali treba ic ciljano to odvozit
<obruT> ja se uvijek ubijem prije sljemena jer idem jarun - sestine preko dedica, pa onda mihaljevac pa preko gracana... i tu sam vec umoran, a onda odem na sljeme pa nekud okolo nazad :)
<SilverSpace> bas kaze frendica da ste ludi njima za pedeset km je trebalo pet sati na mbt :)
<obruT> a cuj, mi smo isli cestom, oni makadamom i tako to, nije bas usporedivo...
<obruT> iako, tjero sam ja i specku po makadamu malo vecim brzinama :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/davort/953roq8pvr9h50in
<obruT> ijao, jesu se to oni spustali cestom u krivom smjeru ?!?
<obruT> ajd dobro, nisu :)
<obruT> to su po markusevackom isli dolje...
<obruT> bome da, 5 sati je dosta za takvu turu :)
<SilverSpace> kaj ima i takvih ludaka kaj se spustaju u krivom smjeru
<obruT> o da
<obruT> i previse
<SilverSpace> gledam Heart Rate bome jos te zivi :)
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/imperij-uzvraca-udarac--coca-cola-u-kaficima-pojeftinjuje-na-8-kuna-/962010/
<ivoks> Coca Cola uzvraća udarac radlerima: U kafićima pojeftinjuje na 8 kuna
<ivoks> hahaha
<SilverSpace> rijetko sam je pio sad vise ni ne pijem
<obruT> inace ovaj frendov heart rate skok preko 170 pri kraju je bio kad sam povukao nesto iznad 40kmh preko av. Bologne :)
<obruT> htjeli samo taj jedan komad preci sto prije, ja reko povuci cu, vi iza mene u zavjetrinu... na pocetku malo uzbrdo, ja stiso, ovaj frend ciji log si vidio me pratio, drugi frend otpao...
<obruT> svoj puls nisam ni htio gledat, samo sam se trudio da brzina ne spadne ispod 42 :)
<ivoks> obruT: e, znas ti nekoga tko bi mogao pomoci oko nemogucnosti slanja mailova na @t.ht.hr adrese?
<obruT> ivoks: nazalost ne, znam ekipu koja upravlja s .t-com.hr adresama, ove t.ht.hr intranetovce uopce ne poznajem
<obruT> ivoks: a sto te muci konkretno ?
<ivoks> odbija mailove s jednog servera, a razlog je 'denied by policy', a na admin@ i postmaster@ nitko ne odgovara
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/images2/afrika_krugovi.jpg
<obruT> ne zna ni kolega koji tu samnom radi :)
<ivoks> tja :/
<obruT> da i sam imam problem, ne znam koga bi zvao :)
<ivoks> :)
<obruT> ja sam odbijao t.ht.hr mail adresu, na kraju sam pristao da mi ju otvore, ali da mi odmah naprave redirect na t-com.hr :)
<SilverSpace> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/zanimljivosti/plavusa-bentleyjem-udarila-ferrari-porsche-mercedes-i-aston-martin-steta-prava-sitnica.html
<ivoks> A research team from Seoul National University (SNU) said the genetically modified female beagle has been found to glow fluorescent green under ultraviolet light if given a doxycycline antibiotic.
<ivoks> The researchers, who completed a two-year test, said the ability to glow can be turned on or off by adding a drug to the dog's food.
<ivoks> ljudi su bolesni
<SilverSpace> naravno da su bolesni :)
<igustin> takve tekstove bolje preskakati ;)
<Mmike> em ti, 42km/h
<Mmike> to je brzo
<SilverSpace> http://vimeo.com/14414913
<ivoks> pojacali su boje na tom filmicu
<SilverSpace> kaj bi pojacali 
<ivoks> jesu
<ivoks> al dobar je filmic
<SilverSpace> suncan dan 
<ivoks> ma svejedno... snimao sam ja sa go pro
<ivoks> uvijek su snimke malo blijede u odnosu na ono kako ti to zelis vidjeti :)
<SilverSpace> hm bas cu im tvitnut
<ivoks> pitaj, da
<ivoks> ma vidi se na plastici od motora da je pojacano
<SilverSpace> evo tvitnuo sam 
<SilverSpace> vidi ovo http://cgi.ebay.com/320660660393#ht_2839wt_1128
<SilverSpace> ivoks: totalni original... baš smo htjeli pokazat kak to za istač izgleda.
<ivoks> pojacali su boje :)
<SilverSpace> da sm za ovu kamericu znao uzeo bi ovo ja sam platio 35$ 
<SilverSpace> za losiju
<Mmike> zakaj brijes da su pojacali boje?
<Mmike> frend ima neku kamericu, nije htio gopro jer je pre teska, za avion - isto je HD, i prefenomenalno izgleda snimka
<Mmike> budem stavio nekud, samo da laptop upalim :)
<SilverSpace> evo snimka moje kamerice http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lks7QLrvE2c
<SilverSpace> poluoblacno
<ivoks> kak si spor
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> lol Motovun http://www.jutarnji.hr/kisa-u-motovunu-ometala-festival/962046/
<igustin> lol
<igustin> news digest ;)
<Mmike> bas spor :)
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> ovaj svjetleci pas
<Mmike> to navodno za neke lose bolesti su napravili
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj spor raketa
<SilverSpace> pa kaj bi vi imam snimku di sam isao 50km
<SilverSpace> i isto se vidi sporo
<obruT> pitane za OSmappere - da li znate iz cega su na OSM izvedene slojnice ? iz onih free 30-metarskih SRTM podataka ?
<obruT> ako su uopce 30-metarski...
<hbogner> pozdrav
<obruT> hbogner: jel znas mozda iz cega su ovi na OSM izgenerirali slojnice ? SRTM ili neki drugi izvor ?
<hbogner> srtm
<hbogner> i ja sma koristio srtm za slojnice u garmin kartama
<hbogner> tako da je to otprilike tocno :D
<obruT> koju rezoluciju imas ?
<hbogner> sve je iz srtm-a koji ima mrezu tocaka medjusobno udeljnih 90 metara
<hbogner> a ja iz toga interpoliram 25 metara slojnice
<obruT> ok, znaci interpolacija
<hbogner> napravio sam i 10 m i 5 m iz zajebancije, ali to nije to
<hbogner> da, interpolacija
<obruT> jer SRTM je 30 metarski, a papci su za dzabe dali 90-metarsku verziju
<hbogner> obruT, kako gdje
<hbogner> sad je 30
<hbogner> ali mi smo 90
<hbogner> imas i aster koji je bolji, ali dodobas ti zna vise o njemu
<SilverSpace> http://wiki.dropbox.com/DropboxAddons/ShellScriptToUploadToPublicFolder
<drac0_> zdravo
<SilverSpace> oj drac0_ 
<drac0_> wazzup?
<SilverSpace> dosada
<SilverSpace> hebem se sa nekim skriptama
<drac0_> pa onda nije dosada :)
<drac0_> sta opet slazes?
<SilverSpace> ma ne radii slike.hr
<SilverSpace> a to mi je bio brzi upload
<SilverSpace> sad cu to sve u dropbox
<SilverSpace> samo moram slozit kak ja hocu
<drac0_> imas dovoljno dropboxa? :)
<SilverSpace> 5G
<drac0_> pas mather
<drac0_> di si to natukao :)
<drac0_> kaj si ljepio oglase po stablima i semaforima
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<hbogner> ma stavljo je na twiter reklame
<hbogner> ja imam 3.75
<SilverSpace> drac0_: twiter i kad idem nesto slozit kod drugih a nemaju dropbox fino im ja instaliram to :)
<hbogner> ja smao ka d kod drugih instaliram :D
<drac0_> mucki provokatori
<SilverSpace> :)))
<SilverSpace> drac0_: imas li koji shapire na lageru
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> imam ako hoces :)
<SilverSpace> za frenda
<SilverSpace> zapalio se
<drac0_> moze sutra odma ako hoce
<drac0_> ili slijedeci tjedan kad zeli
<drac0_> imam ih jos par komada
<drac0_> dobro se prodaju
<ivoks> dvojba
<ivoks> zagreb - frankfurt - orlando - frankfurt - zagreb
<ivoks> ili
<ivoks> zagreb - amsterdam - orlando - philly - minhen - zagreb
<drac0_> amsterdam :)
<drac0_> mislim koje pitanje
<drac0_> tj. dvojba
<ivoks> da, mogao bi :)
<ivoks> samo sto natrag imam dva presjedanja
<ivoks> a dobro, navikao vec...
<ivoks> haha u minhenu sam 4 sata
<ivoks> vec se vidim pod tusem :)
<drac0_> :)
<ivoks> treba izbjegavati frankfurt
<ivoks> tamo je uvijek kaoticno
<drac0_> yep
<drac0_> prevelika guzva bilo kojeg prijevoza
<ivoks> DURATION 13:56
<ivoks> ma kaj si lud...
<drac0_> samo :)
<Mmike> kaj
<Mmike> pa to ti je malo presjedanja
<Mmike> ja bih bar 6 ih imao
<Mmike> inace bezveze, jebes takav put
<ivoks> ma stajem u phillyu izmedju amsterdama i orlanda
<ivoks> ali ne izlazim iz aviona
<SilverSpace> kako neku naredbu uu skripti odgodit 
<SilverSpace> jel sleep
<SilverSpace> nesto
<ivoks> idem plivat
<drac0_> pametno
<drac0_> mogao bi ja van s kuchkom
<rsedak> jutro
<drac0_> vecer blackhawk
<rsedak> :-) hawkeye?
<drac0_> moze i commanche
<Janhouse> Hi all!
<drac0_> yo man
<drac0_> wassup
<Janhouse> Can someone please give me some links and suggestions to nice camping places/houses in Croatia?
<Janhouse> I plan going on trip to Croatia in August and have no idea where to look.
<Janhouse> The idea is to go by car and drive moslty along the coastline
<Janhouse> so can you please suggest some must see places and other usefull information?
<drac0_> ivoks, :)
<Janhouse> I know it is weird that I am looking in ubuntu irc channel but I thought that this could be the best place. :D
<Janhouse> at least to start :D
<drac0_> just tap 'Murter' in your navigation and thaz it :)
<drac0_> drive along costline until you reach Murter
<drac0_> easy :)
<drac0_> theres awsome camping places there
<SilverSpace> Ubuntu One Upgrades Free Storage to 5GB
<nvucinic> ideššš :)
<SilverSpace> ja taman mislio kod njih kupit 20G $29.99 / year
<StephenS> ubuntu-hr
<StephenS> :(
<StephenS> ubuntu-fuk
<StephenS> hey hi what you doin
<StephenS> hey hi what you doin, its weezy f baby.
<Mmike> koji dan
<Mmike> ali koji dan
<SilverSpace> prekrasan
<SilverSpace> koje je sranje samba :( mysql je mala beba za njega
<alibaba-> moze jedno pitanje ovde
<alibaba-> imam linux i pored windows masinu
<alibaba-> sa linuxa sam se konektovao preko ssh-a u windows
<alibaba-> i hocu da udjem sa rdesktop
<alibaba-> kako?
<Mmike> huh
<Mmike> koji ssh server koristis na windowsima?
<igustin> SilverSpace: ?!? o čem ti to? Samba je genijalan komad softvera :S
#ubuntu-hr 2011-07-29
<SilverSpace> igustin: je dok radi :D 
<igustin> SilverSpace: ne znam kakve probleme imaš, ali osim manjih bugova u nekim međuverzijama, Samba radi jako dobro
<igustin> SilverSpace: a nije da je malo koristim :-/
<HmmZ0r> samba radi super da, evo bas danas imam slozit za probu jedan linux samba ad integracija, da vidim jel klizi
<HmmZ0r> tako da zamjenim one windows nfs gatewaye usrane strgane...
<MmikeMRMA> da, ok je samba
<mmike> meni radi super di ju koristim
<mmike> iako na poslu koristimo NFS opako, i fakat nema bedova
<mmike> osim znanih :)
<HmmZ0r> al windoze jebu, tek od 2008 imas neke ugradjene nfs klijente
<HmmZ0r> nfs i automount - zakon ;P
<SilverSpace> iskreno ni ne treba mi :) malo radi malo ne radi tak da se ne zamaram previse sa sambom
<HmmZ0r> meni ovaj dio bez ad integracije radi super
<HmmZ0r> jos ako slozim intergraciju em cu radit bolje em  cu ustedit firmi pare jel ;) 
<SilverSpace> mene hebe to izmedu ubuntu i windoza i ne kuzim zasto
<SilverSpace> win7
<HmmZ0r> win7 ti ima nfs klijent radije to koristi
<HmmZ0r> ugradjeni mislim samo nakljukas u cmd ili poklikas mislim.
<drj_cro> pozz
<mmike> <salathe> PHP OOP should be called POOP
<obruT> PHP OOP je oksimoron
<mmike> ok je taj php za sitnije stvarcice
<mmike> al' sto ekipa radi
<mmike> i kako radi
<obruT> isto kao mysql baza :)
<mmike> lik ima cijeli framweork za includanje fileova
<mmike> jedno 15ak klasa koje se medjusobno klasiraju samo da zna odakle sto mora includeati
<mmike> ili requireati
<mmike> ili sto vec
<mmike> liku su na sajt provalili jedno 550 puta vec
<obruT> ma nemam ja nist protiv php-a, koristim ga za projekte di je najpogodnije rjesenje
<obruT> i cak koristim klase :)
<mmike> obruT, ne pricaj, upravo vracam stvari s backupa, joj te jao 
<mmike> klase su overrated
<mmike> znas kad su pitali onog gronholma, ili kak se veczove lik sto je Javu napravio
<mmike> kao, da sad radite javu iznova, sto bi izbacili van
<mmike> veli lik: klase
<obruT> sta bi onda imao ? proceduralni jezik na vm-u ? :)
<mmike> :) neznam,
<mmike> abstrakno aspektno orjentirani jezik :)
<obruT> nisu klase overrated, ni interfaceovi...
<obruT> mislim, sve ima svoje mjestno negdje, samo treba znati odabrati sto za sto
<SilverSpace> valjalo bi koji krug napraviti
<obruT> mi smo za sutra dogovorili krug: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/578272
<obruT> iako cu nagovorit frenda da napravimo osmicu, da u zapresicu odemo na skelu pa se juznije od save vratimo u grad
<SilverSpace> kaj se ide u nabavu :)
<obruT> po povrat poreza :)
<obruT> a usput mozda i uzmem polarov datalink, da mogu sa ovog cs500 prebacivat podatke na komp
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> zanimljiv ovaj http://ridewithgps.com
<mmike> obruT, jel' moze avto preko te skele?
<obruT> mmike: moze
<mmike> obruT, u PHPu, koja je razlika izmedju session.cache_expire i  session.gc_maxlifetime ?
<mmike> ako hocu da mi session traje 24 sata, moram obadva povecati, ili?
<obruT> trebalo bi da, jer jedan postavlja vrijeme trajanja kesa, a drugi ce ti pocistit sve starije od toga
<obruT> odnosno proglasit ce garbageom, a gc cisti samo garbage ;)
<mmike> znaci da ak mi je kes namjesten da bude veci, dzaba mi to
<mmike> ok :0
<ivoks> mobitel mi se non stop resetira
<mmike> nestalo mjesta?
<ivoks> mislim da nije to
<ivoks> super...
<ivoks> [ 1485.010943] sdc: detected capacity change from 7948206080 to 0
<ivoks> brijem da mi je kartica u banani
 * obruT mrzi citat RFC-ove
<ivoks> ne, telefon je u totalnoj banani
<mmike> :) 
<mmike> telefon + taj android gore, nije bas tak jako super :)
<ivoks> sad cemo vidjeti, obrisao sam cache
<SilverSpace> k radi :)
<SilverSpace> mmike: ma je dok radi
<mmike> sve je super dok radi, sspace
<mmike> i windowsi su super dok rade
<mmike> recimo, meni moji doma rade super
<mmike> slozio sam ih tocno kak hocu
<mmike> imam image
<mmike> i sakih 4-6 mjeseci restoream image
<mmike> jer se neki kurac sjebe :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> vis mene hebe sad trenutno nfs
<SilverSpace>  rpc.nfsd: writing fd to kernel failed: errno 111 (Connection refused)
<ivoks> a je... buni se za prostor
<ivoks> sad je ok
<SilverSpace> cime si ga to sve uspio zatrpati
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> glupostima
<ivoks> hm... nekaj mi cucla prostor
<ivoks> bilo je 50MB, sad je 92KB slobodno
<SilverSpace> gledam kako sambu restartat pa ne ide
<ivoks> restart smbd
<ivoks> ili smb
<ivoks> ne sjecam se
<SilverSpace> sudo restart smbd
<SilverSpace> ?
<SilverSpace> restart: Unknown instance: 
<SilverSpace> a u uputama tako pise
<ivoks> pa jel imas /etc/init/smbd?
<SilverSpace> /etc/init/smbd.conf
<ivoks> da .conf
<SilverSpace> ima
<ivoks> jesi nesto petljao po tom fileu?
<SilverSpace> ma nisam samo sam namjestio u /etc/samba/smb.conf
<ivoks> status smbd
<SilverSpace> smbd stop/waiting
<ivoks> pa samba ti nije ni pokrenuta
<ivoks> start smbd
<SilverSpace> a trebala bi biti
<SilverSpace> kod instalacije
<SilverSpace> smbd start/running, process 5562
<SilverSpace> grrr 
<SilverSpace> sad ga ti hebi 
<SilverSpace> radi u nautilusu se pojavilo sve
<ivoks> super je imati svog travel agenta
<ivoks> zove ako se desila kakva promjena u letu
<ivoks> brine se za nagradne milje, trazi najbolje rute
<ivoks> danas na A1 se otkacila prikolica s gliserom
<ivoks> i gliser ispao s prikolice
<SilverSpace> uh 
<obruT> i ? tko se vozio u gliseru ? :)
<SilverSpace> razbio gliser na suhom
<ivoks> znas koja slika
<ivoks> prikolica u grabi
<ivoks> a gliser na cesti
<ivoks> ne znam sto je bilo s autom :)
<mmike> dodobas, 
<igustin> Happy System Administrator Appreciation Day! http://www.sysadminday.com :)
<SilverSpace> konacno slozio sambu
<obruT> evo ako se hocete brzo vozit na biciklu... (samo da nema bocnog vjetra) http://www.maraton.si/cms/index.php?page=shop.product_details&category_id=42&flypage=flypage_new.tpl&product_id=2055&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=53&vmcchk=1&Itemid=53
<obruT> mogo sam to i tinyurl-at :)
<SilverSpace> nis mi ne otvori
<SilverSpace> aa evo nesto je otvorilo
<SilverSpace> obruT: ne svida mi se :P
<obruT> pih :)
<ivoks> weekend!
<ivoks> jos samo da nema te svadbe...
<drac0_> zdravo
<ivoks> http://freepostia.com/mypost.php?id=1590
<ivoks> http://i.imgur.com/CNy9J.jpg
<ivoks> treba isprobati
<SilverSpace> oj drac0_ 
<SilverSpace> jes ziv
<drac0_> oy SilverSpace
<drac0_> evo jesam
<SilverSpace> jes viodio ubuntu one povecao free prostor
<SilverSpace> na 5G
<drac0_> nego sta :)
<drac0_> dobro doslo
<drac0_> mozda i dropbox bude slijedio taj primjer
<SilverSpace> ee
<SilverSpace> nisu vec dugo nesto mjenjali u DB
<SilverSpace> drac0_: vidim da ste se dogovorili ti i krznaric
<drac0_> jesmo :)
<drac0_> bude u ponedjeljak dosao po stroj
<ivoks> a da si kupim novi telefon
<ivoks> ovog imam vec godinu dana, pun je bakterija i virusa
<drac0_> sensation
<drac0_> lol
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj te zajebava
<drac0_> fuj
<drac0_> ivoks, prodaj ga SilverSpaceu
<SilverSpace> stavi ga pod uv lampu
<ivoks> da vidim sto ima vip uopce
<ivoks> to je to!
<ivoks> http://webshop.vip.hr/ZTE-S202/8899
<SilverSpace> moj sljedci za godinu dana je sigurno 7"
<SilverSpace> lol 
<ivoks> http://webshop.vip.hr/MOTOROLA-Aura/8057
<ivoks> 11k kuna?!
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj si ocoravio
<ivoks> pa sta radi taj telefon?
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> lol
<ivoks> pa nema vip nista u ponudi
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjZfKadkGDQ
<SilverSpace> :D
<SilverSpace> odoh van zovu babe na pivo
<mmike> SilverSpace, pa kaj mi nisi reko da je trening danas
<igustin> ivoks: s koliko "puno" korisnika ste imali problema u korištenju gobby-ja?
<igustin> ivoks: na DebConfu radi 20-40 ljudi, i nisam primijetio niti jedan jedini problem :-/
<ivoks> igustin: 300-400
<ivoks> do-release-upgrade s preostalih 20min baterija
<ivoks> not a good idea
<hbogner> pozdrav
<drac0_> ameri :) http://www.examiner.com/usna-in-national/usmc-fa-18-pilot-chats-with-iran
<drac0_> send them up :D
<drac0_> koji car
<chaky> drac0_: instalirao MIUI 1.7.29 na cisto, i sada vracam user apps + data iz Titaniuma
<drac0_> chaky, pa cemu mogao si samo preko .22
<drac0_> bez wajpanja icega
<drac0_> sve radi :)
<ivoks> drac0_: send them up?
<chaky> mogao jesam, ali ja sam prije ovog koristio MIUI-XJ
<drac0_> ivoks, http://www.examiner.com/usna-in-national/usmc-fa-18-pilot-chats-with-iran
<ivoks> drac0_: iran ima avione za koje je fa-18 igracka
<ivoks> drac0_: f-14
<drac0_> lik ima muda
<drac0_> suhojeve isto
<drac0_> ubojice
<drac0_> al svaka mu cast ako je ovo istinito :D
<ivoks> ma nije
<ivoks> idem prilec
<drac0_> ajde bezi
<Mmike> kak ovaj tulavi mysql zauzme 72G memorije!?
 * Mmike place :/
<Mmike> drac0_, jebiga, zaboravio skroz, guzva, i to
<Mmike> drac0_, sad nemres gedat, jeld? :)
<drac0_> Mmike, skuzih :D
<drac0_> nopes
<drac0_> :P
<drac0_> ponedjeljak ...
<Mmike> a da
<Mmike> :) nije hica
<drac0_> chaky, ja cu preci na miui-uk
<drac0_> cini mi se stabilniji i ta ekipa malo tweaka rom
<drac0_> prijevodi su malo bolji, ali inace sve ostalo isto
<drac0_> ameri modificiraju kako se dogovore na forumu
<chaky> drac0_: e jebiga sada, mene si navukao na amere, a sada ti bjezis britancima :P
<drac0_> ne zelim us-boys modifikacije :D
<SilverSpace> dan
<drac0_> chaky, lol
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kakd spavas
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jbg :/
<drac0_> chaky, moram malo isprobati uk pa javim
<chaky> ajde de
<drac0_> recimo ameri nisu preveli dhd opcije, i ostavili su crapy supermarket app koji nicemu ne sluzi osim u kini
<drac0_> britanci to malo pametnije obrade
<chaky> ja cu ovaj drzati do petka, pa cu onda vidjeti
<chaky> drac0_: gdje naci miui-uk ?
<chaky> ah, nasao miuiandroid
<SilverSpace> opet ovi rooteri
<chaky> drugi put cu probati ovaj njihov ugradjeni backup i restore
<drac0_> chaky, miuiandroid.com
<drac0_> chaky, miui backup radi ko svicarac
<drac0_> stavis novi miui i samo povuces, sve ti vrati, data, apps, cak i raspored i postavke u najsitnije detalje, izvrsno!
<drac0_> anulira bilo koji backup inace
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> oom killed mysql
<Mmike> to nije dobro :)
<SilverSpace> mali crnjo se probudio
<igustin> ivoks: to je bilo na ovo zadnjem UDS-u u Mađarskoj?
<igustin> ivoks: sjećaš se možda verzije gobbyja?
<obruT> hmm, nasao neke dijelove slunja u 1:1000 mjerilu :)
<drac0_> l8r peeps
<drj_cro> ivoks: si tu?
#ubuntu-hr 2011-07-30
<SilverSpace> jutroooo
<MmikeMRMA> hnjk
<SilverSpace> jutro MmikeMRMA 
<MmikeMRMA> jesu pocele?
<MmikeMRMA> kad pocinju?
<SilverSpace> treci trening je sad
<SilverSpace> u 14h kvalifikacije
<SilverSpace> jos 20minuta
<MmikeMRMA> ne kzuim zasto mi s desktopa vipstand ne radi
<MmikeMRMA> napise 'authenticating player' i bok
<SilverSpace> da i meni tako
<MmikeMRMA> ok, radi iz ffa
<MmikeMRMA> mozda zbog flashblokera
<SilverSpace> Prema moru u kolonama i do 17 kilometara
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ackpfhlmgjdjlohhjmbacaajbmkkklnp
<SilverSpace> koliko se god trudio ne mogu naci di se prevodi sat na unity
<SilverSpace> kad pak kliknem na sat onda je sve prevedeno fuck
<ivoks> igustin: ne, to je bilo prije godinu i pol...
<ivoks> igustin: od onda se gobby ne koristi vise
 * ivoks trlja ruke... stizu turisti :)
<budz0r> ivoks: da ti posaljemo debianovce? :)
<budz0r> zadnji dan debconfa je
<budz0r> taman jos imaju nekaj love
<igustin> :)
<igustin> pa, ako je bio rafting, sigurno bi im pasala i ivoksova ponuda ;)
<budz0r> ko sjekira u med :)
<ivoks> imao sam juznoafrikance neki dan
<SilverSpace> bas je ovaj Vettel los vozac
<ivoks> SilverSpace je opet bio u kupaonici
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> kaj radi SuperDrac0_  :))
<SuperDrac0> analiziram :)
<SilverSpace> bas je los taj vettel vec sad ima vise pole positions 23 od alonsa 20 i to iz 72 utrke alonso ima 169
<SuperDrac0> daj alonsu takav bolid pa da vidis
<SuperDrac0> stavi vettela u lotus da ga vidimo
<SilverSpace> joj kao alonso bi sa lotusom nesto napravio
<SuperDrac0> ne nego sve moze zahvaliti an-u
<SilverSpace> fuck kisa
<hbogner> samo da prestane pa da mogu navecer na yamato
#ubuntu-hr 2011-07-31
<MmikeMRMA> Unity Sux, v2.0
<Mmike> Nemrem iskljucit composting
<Mmike> Pa nemrem nit rFactor igrat :/
<Mmike> Koja je svrha Renate Sopek?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: prve sise f1 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: F1 pocinje samo sto nije :))
<Mmike> SilverSpace, rijesio sam nettv problem - kupio novi receiver :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> Vrlo dobra utrka!
<drac0_> zdravo
<chaky> drac0_: ahoj, nego reci mi da li se tebi dogadja s 1.7.29 da moras duze drzati power tipku da se mobitel "probudi" iz sleepa?
<drac0_> chaky, ne
<chaky> meni da
<drac0_> imam tiamat 4.0.6 kernel
<chaky> kod mene ManU 2.0
<drac0_> sve mi radi savrseno
<chaky> budem fleshao taj kernel da vidim
<drac0_> cak mi radi i forwarded call notification :D
<drac0_> chaky, btw i'm back with the us :D
<drac0_> buggy brits je kenjao previse
<chaky> a ja pobjegao britancima
<chaky> meni radi, osim ovog s power
<drac0_> rusio mi se browser, mjuza i themes
<drac0_> reko fuck off, odoh amerima
<chaky> online themes se rusi sivima, tako pise na forumu
<chaky> svima
<drac0_> tamo veci broj ekipe odrzava
<drac0_> .29 us radi super
<chaky> miui music meni radi dobro, a za browser ionako koristim Dolphin, ovaj njihov mi se ne svidja
<drac0_> pocicao jucer navecer opet pa reflashao
<drac0_> koji dolphin, mini?
<chaky> ne, HD
<drac0_> vis mogao bi operu probati ...
<dodobas> yelloo
<chaky> koristio sam ovaj njihov ugradjeni backup i restore, radi odlicno, samo treba Contacts obavezno iskljuciti iz restorea, jer se uduplaju
<chaky> meni gmail synca contacts
<drac0_> yep
<drac0_> super mi miui backup
<drac0_> i meni
<drac0_> sve ostalo je zakon
<chaky> idem fleshati Tiamat kernel, da vidim je li ovo do kernela
<drac0_> ajde
<drac0_> manu ga mozda spusti na 128 pa kenjavi dok se probudi
<drac0_> tiamat je default min 245
<chaky> btw. kako rebootati u recovery iz miuia?
<drac0_> drzis power tipku 3 sec
<drac0_> nemoj ici iz slide notificationsa
<chaky> e znam to
<chaky> aha, 3 sek
<drac0_> drzi power 2-3 sec i onda dobis 4way reboot izbornik
<chaky> nema toga kod mene, na forumu pise da 4way treba dodatno fleshati
<drac0_> e hebe me jos i dock, browser ikona se stalno pomakne :D
<chaky> e to se meni dogadjalo na .us verziji
<drac0_> sad vidim da ce to rjesiti, uploadat ce veceras opet sve rom-ove s tih par fixeva
<drac0_> miui music mi je nesto posebno, predobra app
<chaky> nope, ja nemam 4way reboot izbornik
<drac0_> savrseno radi
<drac0_> chaky, drzis power 2-3 sec, onda odaberes reboot, i onda te pita koji reboot zelis, nemas to?
<chaky> ahaaaaa
<chaky> budem probao kasnije, sada sam vec ugasio mob
<drac0_> :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<chaky> flesha se Tiamat kernel...
<chaky> gotovo!
<drac0_> oy SilverSpace :)
<SilverSpace> opet rootate :)
<drac0_> nego sta :P
<SilverSpace> fleshate i ine pizdarje radite
<chaky> miui-uk ima bolju boot animaciju :)))
<SilverSpace> drac0_: jes vidio ovo http://revolutionary.io/
<chaky> old news
<SilverSpace> pa nije 
<SilverSpace> od neki dan
<drac0_> chaky, istina, samo to je bolje :P
<chaky> ako nije od danas, onda je old news :))
<drac0_> old news nego sta :D
<SilverSpace> fuck  :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, nije valjda da ces rootati? :D hahahahaa
<SilverSpace> mos misliti
<chaky> buahhaha
<SilverSpace> odoh van
<drac0_> ajde bezi
<SilverSpace> na kisu
<drac0_> ma koja kisa
<drac0_> sve suho vani
<SilverSpace> drac0_: nemoj da ti dodem tamo :P
<SilverSpace> kisa pada lagana kod mene
<chaky> nisam imao random reboots vec 2 dana, i sada kada sam fleshao Tiamat kernel, evo 3 zaerdom 
<chaky> zaredom
<drac0_> lol
<drac0_> wtf
<chaky> moram kupiti novi mob
<drac0_> tebi nesto mob kenjavi
<chaky> nema veze s kernelom, vec s mobom
<drac0_> chaky, btw nasao sam super mob !!!
<chaky> o?
 * drac0_ je sokiran kako je SGS2 zakon
<chaky> :)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<drac0_> jedino je kuciste SMECE
<drac0_> zesce smece!
<drac0_> ali sve ostalo je prejako
<chaky> e znam, ali kuciste mozemo sakriti
<SilverSpace> cuj njega sokiran
 * drac0_ razmislja da mazne SGS2 i odma neko gumirano kuciste za isti ...
<chaky> i ja razmisljam o SGS2
<SilverSpace> kaj te struja stresla
<drac0_> SilverSpace, skoro predobar je device
<SilverSpace> drac0_: jes gledao f1
<drac0_> koja mrcina od hardvera u samo 116g
<chaky> imali bi najbolji Android device, da su kuciste bolje dizajnirali
<SilverSpace> odoh by
<drac0_> chaky, upravo to, da je samo okvir alu legura bio bi no.1
<drac0_> ovako je kifla s tom plastikom
<drac0_> frendu je nekidan ispao u uredu na parket i vec napukao kraj volume tipki!!!
<chaky> nemoj mi reci!!!!
<drac0_> uzas sta si samsung dozvoli :/
<drac0_> zamjenit ce mu kao
<drac0_> al mislim jadno
<chaky> u jebote, moram kakav case kupiti prije nego mobitel
<drac0_> moj desire je pao n puta sa stola na parket, nema mrvice na sebi
<chaky> i meni je padao
<drac0_> chaky, nema pravih caseova kod nas :/
<chaky> ebay
<drac0_> morat cu nesto vani maznuti, amazon mozda?
<chaky> jep, problem s powerom jer bio do kernela, s Tiamat se budi odmah
<drac0_> kuruzni cayo .35 kernel :)
<drac0_> tiamat ubija
<drac0_> svi vrhunski ficuri svih kernela su tu
<drac0_> chaky, za SGS2 jos nema stabilnog porta, pol stvari ne radi :/
<drac0_> kernel isto kuruza
<drac0_> a onaj uzasni stock koji je gore je zesce smece od rom-a!
<chaky> dok ja kupit, taman ce miui biti spreman
<chaky> vipnet i tele2 imaju staro za novo. Za Desire daju 900kn. Sto mislis, mogu li ga vratiti za MIUI-om? :)))))
<chaky> *sa
<drac0_> :D
<drac0_> probaj
<chaky> pa e, sto ona na salteru cura zna
<drac0_> ha vratis stock backup za 15min :P
<chaky> ma znam, ali ja nemam stock backup, imam Froyo zip za fleshati
<drac0_> chaky, cemu dati njima 900 kn kad mi lokalni klinac daje 1500 kn odmah! :)
<chaky> a i to sto kazes
 * drac0_ ima stock backup na dropboxu :P
<chaky> eh
<drac0_> chaky, rootani s-offani desire, ocuvan, vrijedi 1500 kn samo tako
<drac0_> ekipa na njuskalu prodaje stock za 1700-1900 !!!
<drac0_> idiots
<drac0_> chaky, sgs2 ima ekrancinu samo takvu
<drac0_> 14-subpixela radi svoje ;)
<drac0_> baterija je isto mrcinska
<drac0_> fuck, osim sto izgleda ko plasticnjak za klince ...
<chaky> a jebiga, kupimo neki lijepi case za njega
<drac0_> odoh van
<drac0_> l8r
<boris> moze pomoc, imam onaj printer skener itd sve u jednom i uspio sam ga natjerati da printa  i da kopira ali nemogu da skenira na comp epson sx125
<boris> imam sxasne instalira ni kaze da nema skenera
<boris> xsane
#ubuntu-hr 2012-07-23
<dodobas> yalala
<Mmike> m
<BotaniCar> dobro jutro, junaci
<Mmike> m
<ivoks> koja buretina
<Mmike> milina
<Mmike> nema bolje neg bure po lejti
<Mmike> ljeti
<Mmike> zimi je malo, well
<Mmike> usrano s burom :)
<ivoks> a vidi ovo
<ivoks> http://www.mitac.com/Business/GFX_servers.html
<Mmike> ivoks,  jel' bi radije da je bura ili da je jugo?
<Mmike> kak brzo taj server moze ffmpegat/
<ivoks> nek je bure, da malo ohladi more
<obruT> hmmm, sto nije bolje da je vani ugodno, a more toplo ? :P
<obruT> ne treba hladit more, nek nam je sto duze toplo
<ivoks> more je bilo pretoplo
<ivoks> 28-29C nije dobro
<ivoks> riba ce krepat
<Mmike> mah, nece
<Mmike> al' da, sve preko 26 za more je pre toplo :)
<Mmike> sjecam se, proslo ljeto, kraj 8mog mjeseca, Jelsa, tj, uvalice okolo
<SilverSpace> http://www.tuxgarage.com/2012/06/linus-torvalds-nvidia-fuck-you.html
<Mmike> i to ono, uvale prema otvorenom moru
<Mmike> vani - 38
<ivoks> ako hoces, mogu ti izvrtiti test za ffmpeg :)
<Mmike> skocis u more
<Mmike> i nista
<Mmike> ivoks, pa, ak ti se vec vrte testovi, radije povray :)
<Mmike> kol'ko jezgreno je to?
<ivoks> 4, pise ti
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> ako povray zna raditi u clusteru, onda je to 64*4
<Mmike> zna, al' komplikacija je
<SilverSpace> baš se pitam kak će sestra po ovoj burii doci do zg
<Mmike> tj, 'zna' :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj jedri? :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ovo je vise za hadoop
<SilverSpace> Mmike: bus
<Mmike> ivoks, jedino, nema 3.7 u paketima, pash morat buildat. Nije neki bed, al' traje 10ak minuta (u biti, nisam nikad na svom x6 probao, pa mozda i manje)
<ivoks> eh, necu ti to sad probati :)
 * Mmike dobio sulude requeste za rijesavati
<Mmike> lik hoce sustav koji moze obraditi oko 50k rikvesta u sekundi al' da nema 100 servvera koji to rade :)
<ivoks> tam negdje, krajem godine, mozda :)
<ivoks> Mmike: posalji mu link koji sam ti poslao :)
<Mmike> ivoks, kad god, za dobar povray benchmark uvijek spreman cekat :)
<Mmike> ma, zanima me koliko je taj ARM losiji/sporiji
<ivoks> 1 server, 256 corova :)
<Mmike> jel imas kaki taki di?
<Mmike> ivoks, imas kaj fotki/filmeka bure?
<ivoks> nemam
<ivoks> doma sam
<ivoks> moram raditi
<ivoks> taj arm stroj ce se uskoro prezentirati, pa ga treba osposobiti :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/policija-uhitila-slovaka--skodom-probio-rampu-na-granici--pa-sletio-s-ceste/1042853/
<Mmike> pa di ces bolje prezentacije no povray
<ivoks> vjeruj mi, ima boljih :)
<ivoks> Mmike: to je 64 servera... sto mislis kako se radi deployment na njih
<ivoks> to je puno ljepsa prezentacija ;)
<Mmike> ne mislim :)
<Mmike> da imam taki problem, zvao bih tebe
<Mmike> znaci, cek, nemas 1 server sa 256 jezgri, nego 64 servera sa po 4 jezgre svaki?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> 09:26 < Mmike> lik hoce sustav koji moze obraditi oko 50k rikvesta u sekundi al' da nema 100 servvera koji to rade :)
<ivoks> 09:26 < ivoks> Mmike: posalji mu link koji sam ti poslao :)
<Mmike> mah
<ivoks> 64 servera, trose 1kW
<Mmike> ti requesti su jako cpubound
<ivoks> 10GB interconnect
<Mmike> decision tree koji ima oko 4 gige :)
<Mmike> ekak brijem da ce to bolje raditi na 'obicnom' serveru nego na armu
<Mmike> al' dobro
<Mmike> daleko smo od implementacije jos :0
<Mmike> kako da haproxy-admin filtrira popis bekenda/frontenda?
<SilverSpace> fino ga puse http://www.24sata.hr/news/jaka-bura-zatvorila-dio-a1-ne-voze-trajekti-na-sjeveru-zemlje-275045
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jesu isli ameri veslati :)
<obruT> sad bi biznis bio imat podmornicu
<SilverSpace> obruT: kaj bi sa njom
<obruT> prevozio ljude :
<obruT> )
<SilverSpace> pa u nase more ne mozes ni zaroniti koliko je plitko
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ne
<ivoks> We are not experienced open water kayakers, so I don't think hurricane strength winds are for us.  Thanks again and hopefully we will be able to take your trip one day.
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> jucer sam si stavio jelly bean
<ivoks> nije lose, nije uopce lose
<ivoks> samo cyanogenmod 10 je daleko od upotrebljivog za s3
<ivoks> pa sam se vratio
<ivoks> al... napuniti laptop, pa idem na plazu
<obruT> nego... obzirom da nemam ama bas nikakvih iskustava sa smartfonovima... sto se konkretno dobije s rootanim/modanim android smartfonovima
<SilverSpace> kaj si rootao s3
<obruT> (znam da mi pitanje zvuci ko da sam do sad zivio u pecini)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: naravno
<ivoks> kada ga rutas, onda si root
<SilverSpace> obruT: ma kaj bi dobio samo zajebanciju
<ivoks> ono, imas root na stroju
<ivoks> to je sve sto ti rutanje donosi
<ivoks> i sad, kad znas da ti rutanje donosi roota na linux stroju, trebali razglabati o mogucnostima? :)
<SilverSpace> vise sanse da nesto zahebes
<ivoks> obruT: gubis garanciju... proizvodjac nece htjeti popravljati takav telefon
<ivoks> npr... s3 ima counter
<ivoks> kada god se gore nakelji custom rom, counter ide +1
<ivoks> ali su vec otkrili kako ga vratiti na 0 :)
<obruT> jel android forsa instalaciju aplikacija iskljucivo s marketa ?
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> mozes prebaciti apk na uredjaj i otvoriti ga
<ivoks> ili skinuti direktno ili sta god
<obruT> ok... ma pitam jer cu uskoro dobit android bazirani smartfon pa ono, izaci cu iz kamenog doba, a o doticnima ne znam ama bas nist :) (nije bas ni da me zanimalo)
<ivoks> rutani telefon znaci da mozes instalirati neke aplikacije koje su samo za root korisnike
<ivoks> npr... uklanjanje reklama :)
<ivoks> adblock na nivou sustava
<obruT> reklama u aplikacijama koje izbacuju reklame ?
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> Vas zahtjev za registraciju besplatne domene astrape.hr nije odobren jer
<ivoks> naziv domene koji ste naveli u zahtjevu ne zadovoljava uvjete za status
<ivoks> besplatne domene.
<obruT> reklama u web stranicama ili u aplikacijama koje se financiraju putem reklama ?
<ivoks> koji k... pa firma se zove astrape usluge
<ivoks> aplikacijama koje se financiraju putem reklama
<obruT> ok, nadam se da necu imat potrebe za takvima...
<ivoks> From: Vas zahtjev za registraciju besplatne domene astrape.hr nije odobren jer
<ivoks> naziv domene koji ste naveli u zahtjevu ne zadovoljava uvjete za status
<ivoks> aj u k...
<ivoks> From: 3U Pet Supply <lambertw4qp@gmail.com>
<ivoks> Hi, please let me know if you are in dog product business.
<ivoks> mudro :)
<ivoks> kladim se da ce biti ekipe koja ce odgovoriti 'ne'
<SilverSpace> ma blesavi su ti za gegu domena tak su odbili i mog frenda
<SilverSpace> gegu/regu
<ivoks> Mmike: evo ti filmic https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5iguLOwEJg
<Mmike> hehe
<Mmike> zgodno
<Mmike> da, bura na kopnu ne napravi sranje
<Mmike> tj, ne napravi velike valove
<Mmike> al' sjeverna strana otoka/pouotoka
<Mmike> milinica :)
<Mmike> pre super je u jelsi kad puse bura - iako izgubi dosta snage dok dodje do hvara naprai urnebesno velike valove, cak i po ljeti
<Mmike> izgleda puno gadnije od juga
<BotaniCar|2> <3 valovi 
<Mmike> opla
<Mmike> dolar preko 3
<Mmike> kupovni
<Mmike> u mojoj bamki
<ivoks> preko 3?
<ivoks> pa dolar je preko 6 :)
<BotaniCar|2> ti isto citas Mmikea kad o novcu prica :) 
<Mmike> kak je tu 3 ispalo
<Mmike> to meni nije jasno :)
<Mmike> da, preko 6 :)
<dodobas> uh... ako ubuntu 12.04 server 'padne' kod sljedeceg boota ceka na grub... bar je tako u VirtualBoxu
<dodobas> jel se moze to kako iskljuciti, debilno je 
<dodobas> blah... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/872244
<jelly> dodobas: najljepse je kad korisnik sam rijesi problem
<obruT> najlijepse je kad se problem rijesi sam od sebe :P
<jelly> samo ako je tvoj problem
<jelly> a i to je problematicno ako ne znas sta je bilo
<dodobas> ma nemam volje... na ubuntu sve mora biti na klik :)
<ivoks> dodobas: bolje bi bilo da u
<ivoks>   set recordfail=1
<ivoks> promijenis u 
<ivoks>   set recordfail=0
<ivoks>   if [ -n "${have_grubenv}" ]; then if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then save_env recordfail; fi; fi
<dodobas> da ili to...
<Mmike> cdparanoia mi ripa CD vec dan i posl
<Mmike> hm, jel' normalno da temperatura diska oscilira?
<Mmike> imam 3 diska u stroju, 2 imaju temperaturu 30-32 cca, a treci ima 32-40, u pravilnim intervalima od cca pola sata
<Mmike> smart veli da je disk ok, nikakbih bedova, jel'r moguce da sam radi neke testove, peder, svako malo?
<jelly> a nisi povukao korelaciju sa nekim cronom koji ronda po disku
<Mmike> nemam
<Mmike> imam cronove koji se jednom dnevno pale
<Mmike> to je doma-server, fileserver najobicniji, niceg nema gore
<Mmike> hm, glup sam :)))))))))))))))))))
<Mmike> nije svakih pola sata, nego svaki dan
<ivoks> pic mac...
<ivoks> na kraju nista od kise na murteru
<ivoks> samo puse
<BotaniCar|2> postgres mi ima dvije baze, jedna je velika 580MB, druga 78MB; zakaj mi pg_dumpall napravi dump od 1,8GB ? 
<Mmike> toast?
<BotaniCar|2> ne razumijem
<Mmike> http://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.1/static/storage-toast.html
<Mmike> plus, kak si mjerio velicinu baze in the first place?
<BotaniCar|2> SELECT pg_size_pretty(pg_database_size('mojabaza'));
<Mmike> samo te dve baze imas?
<BotaniCar|2> i templatedb
<BotaniCar|2> ako se to racuna
<BotaniCar|2> nije velika, to sam pogledao
<Mmike> aj odi u postres datadir , koliko ti je velik?
<Mmike> du -sh /var/lib/di/mi/je/vec/to
<BotaniCar|2> minutu, telefoni .. 
<BotaniCar|2> du -sh /var/lib/pgsql/9.1/data
<BotaniCar|2> 862M    /var/lib/pgsql/9.1/data
<Mmike> da, onda valjda je toast
<Mmike> kol'ko tablica imas u tim bazama, i kaj ti je nutra?
<BotaniCar|2> kaj da radim protiv toga ?
<Mmike> zakaj bi radio nesto protiv toga?
<BotaniCar|2> imam stotine tablica sirovih podataka
<BotaniCar|2> zato kaj bi taj dump trebao slati preko mreze
<Mmike> skompresiraj ga :)
<BotaniCar|2> i, osim kompresije dumpa, prvo bi sam dump minimalizirao
<Mmike> obrisi baze :)
<BotaniCar|2> dump > restore ? to mislis ?
<Mmike> ne :)
<Mmike> mislim da obrises sve
<Mmike> mislim, imas podataka ubazi
<Mmike> pgdump ih dumpa
<BotaniCar|2> ne jebi :) 
<Mmike> i sad bi ti to smanjio :)
<Mmike> obrisi nepotrebne stvari
<Mmike> al' ak nisi ti taj koji je radio aplikaciju, onda raidje nemoj dirat
<Mmike> neg dumpaj sve
<BotaniCar|2> vrtim sad 'time pg_dumpall | gzip -c > /tmp/alldb.backup.gz' pa cemo vidjet' 
<BotaniCar|2> da ne testiram uluto, da li pg_dump , bazu po bazu, u kumulativu napravi manji diskload nego pg_dumpall ? 
<BotaniCar|2> **uludo
<jelly> Mmike: jos nisam dozivio da brisanje iz baze bitno smanji zauzece diska na Pg-u, jel to neki novi ficur
<jelly> a dump pa restore bormes djeluje
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: to mi bas nije primjenjivo rjesenje, sve ovo pitam radi offsite backupa, a dump>restore>offsite-backup mi bas i nije primjenjiva dnevna procedura
<BotaniCar|2> imas ti kakvu ideju ?
<BotaniCar|2> gzip mi skompresira dump na 610MB .. a baze imaju tendenciju rasta od (sigurnih) 100MB/tjedan .. i'm burned
<BotaniCar|2> doduse, 610MB puknuti preko 10Mb linka nije *takva* drama , ali .. 
<Mmike> jelly, ako ne dropas bazu/tablicu, ne smanji dok ne prodje vacuum
<Mmike> pg_dumpall je isti kufer k'o pg_dump samo kaj ce ti stavit sve baze unutra + sve usere/grantove
<Mmike> bed je kaj nemres -Fc koristiti (pg_dump -Fc), pa nemosh koristiti paralel restore
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: kak provjerim vacuum time ? ako se dobro sjecam, neka 3 parametra su bila u .conf , ali se ne sjecam koji je kaj :)
<jelly> 600 megi je ionako malo
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: to je samo za jedan server iz farme 
<BotaniCar|2> a jos ni ne znam koliki je kapacitet linka na offsite strani, ako bude 1Mb .. 
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: a svkai u farmi ima drukciju bazu??
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: ovaj na kojem testiram ima najmanje podataka
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, rsync? tarsnap? iako, da, 600 megi je malo
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, koji postgres?
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeT: kaj rsync radi s dumpall dumpom ? Postgres 9.1
<Mmike> ne, rsync je full filesystem backup, nema veze s dumpall
<Mmike> akonisi brljao po konfiguraciji, autovaccum je upaljen
<BotaniCar|2> odnosno, znam da radi, ali mislis li da ce delta razlike biti mala ?
<Mmike> ne mislim
<Mmike> nemam pojma kakav ti je workload
<Mmike> izmerji :)
<Mmike> izmjeri
<BotaniCar|2> workload je visok 
<jelly> metar devedeset
<BotaniCar|2> tako da ce razlika u datoteci dumpa , pretpostavljam, biti velika
<dodobas> bitan je opseg ne duzina :)
<BotaniCar|2> pa, rsync ne bu puno ustedil
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: :D
<BotaniCar|2> dodobas: imas pravo, opseg posla i workload su opsezni :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, filesystem backup, ne rsync dumpa
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeT: kaj mi tocno predlazes ? Shvatio sam te da predlazes da rsyncam dump na offsite , i da ce mi on ustediti nesto bandwitha transportom samo razlika. Mozes pojasniti ?
<BotaniCar|2> brijem da mi je pametniji pristup WAL backup u ovom slucaju, prvi backup ce trajati 100 gladnih godina, poslije bi trebalo nekaj manje, ne ?
<BotaniCar|2> joj, da, nisam ni napomenuo da dump moram iskrcati na windows server :) 
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> imas tak mali backup
<Mmike> ak ti se da zajebavat s time, samo daj
<Mmike> pg_dumpall, gzip, copy
<Mmike> i bok
<Mmike> ili slozi rsync datadira cijelog
<Mmike> i imaj snapshot na backup serveru
<BotaniCar|2> a cuj, meni i tebi se backup ne cini velik,slazem se. Problem je u offsite strani i njenom backupu, kuzis :) No, ok, pretresli smo temu, idem jos malo vidjeti kaj se da, ako nish, ko ih jebe na offsite strani
<Mmike> da, kuzim
<Mmike> ti bi da backup ima 100k
<BotaniCar|2> ja bi da ima 100MB
<BotaniCar|2> al, nemres protiv ljudi koji pune bazu :)
<BotaniCar|2> Isao sam samo propitati postoje li tehnike optimizacije/kompresije kojih nisam svjestan - nema.
<BotaniCar|2> kaj sad, offsite problem, ne moj 
<BotaniCar|2> ja im to mogu gurnuti s 10Mb/s , a oni kak mogu primiti - mogu
<BotaniCar|2> juhu, kakvi veseljaci, pokusam sad gurnuti taj dump prema njima, i koristim dobivene podatke .. probam mountati taj share i dobijem 'permission denied' .. kaj nitko vise ne testira podatke prije nego ih posalje nekom ? :)
<Zvonimir> Instalirao sam 12.04, nekoliko puta ali na kraju instalacije javi da je došlo do pogreške, pa će dignuti sistem sa CDa i da pogledam što je pošlo krivo. Gdje to mogu vidjeti?
<BotaniCar|2> Moram spominjati da sam morao otvoriti UDP445 in/out zbog njih ? :)
<Zvonimir> Spominje mi i neki ubiquity/install.py
<ivoks> Zvonimir: jesi provjerio je li ti instalacijski CD ispravan?
<BotaniCar|2> Zvonimir: /var/log , pa vidi koji je najsvjeziji po datumu , tak bi bar ja 
<ivoks> nece nista vidjeti u /var/log jer sustav nije instaliran do kraja, syslogd se nikad nije podignuo
<Zvonimir> zapržit ću ponovo pa ponovo instalirati. Pržio sam u windowsima sa slkoholom120. možda je to problem
<ivoks> provjeri md5sum
 * ivoks -> rucak
<SilverSpace> tek
<Zvonimir> može, md5sum, ali tek popodne. Hvala za sada
<Zvonimir> inače, samo da podijelim svoju radost sa vama, boot repair je odlična stvar, jučer mi je riješio problem i uštedio puno vremena...
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=NqDTE6dHpJw#!
<obruT> "Hrvatska posta: Manja placa za 600 radnika koji nisu prosli test inteligencije"
<obruT> - "Ne mogu vjerovati da jedan psiho test znaci vise nego moja diploma i 20 godina radnog staza", pozalio se novinarima Kruno Gregurovic, voditelj u glavnoj zgradi...
<SilverSpace> dosao mi spam kao Dear zagreb
<SilverSpace> kak znaju da sam u zg :)
<obruT> dakle, mozes bit neinteligentan koliko hoces, ali ces faks zavrsiti...
<SilverSpace> obruT: pazi da i tebe ne zadesi test :)
<obruT> a poslije u clanku: "Na pitanja tipa cime se hrani koala ili tko je selektor americe bejzbol reprezentacije mnogi nisu znali odgovore"
<obruT> jel to isto "test inteligencije" ? :P
<BotaniCar|2> malo customiziran :)
<obruT> "u tom javnom poduzecu degradirano oko 600 sefova jer nisu prosli na testu inteligencije."
<obruT> isuse kriste
<BotaniCar|2> osim toga, kaj je inteligencija velicine X requirement za posao ? Mislio sam da je potrebna profesionalna strucnost, neki IQ imas cim si skolu zavrsil i zivis
<obruT> pa da, ali ako si "pao", onda znaci da si vjerojatno ispod neke normalne granice :)
<BotaniCar|2> Zasto mislis da je normalna granica, normalna ? Meni cijela prica smrdi na partijsku cistku. Maknemo stare, i stavimo svoje dvorske dobavljace
<BotaniCar|2> Osim toga, ako je IQ faktor, zasto ga ne mjere na upisima na fakultet ? Ako se zna da trebas IQ od X da bi se zaposlio, onda to treba izmjeriti prije nego pocnes skolovanje
<obruT> bilo bi to zanimljivo, da :)
<BotaniCar|2> ako ne zanimljivo, bar posteno. Kajsad, rodis se onakav kakav se rodis, nek ljudi znaju da ne mogu raditi sve
<SilverSpace> http://vimeo.com/45878034
<ivoks> BotaniCar|2: tak rade vani
<ivoks> ne biras si sam studij, nego ti drzava da opcije
<ivoks> ti si mutav, mozes biti to i to
<ivoks> ti si vrlo bistar, mozes ovo ono
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: meni se to cini puno pravednijim, 1) prosjecno dijete ce znati koje su mu opcije 2)dijete tajkuna nece moci kupiti posao jer IQ test kaze da spada u kategoriju tu-i-tu (jos uvijek moze raditi kod tate)
<ivoks> tak je u njemackoj
<ivoks> ne moze svatko na fakultet
<ivoks> zovem autoservis, narucim dijelove
<ivoks> dolaze za 7-10 dana
<ivoks> a ja u cetvrtak idem u zagreb
<ivoks> i onda cu opet morati u ponedjeljak
<ivoks> pa jeb...
<SilverSpace> koji to genijalci pale korov po buri
<ivoks> to ne pale domaci
<jelly> %$@# google plus i aplikacije koje vise ne rade na starim mobitelima
<ivoks> ti ljudi tu zive vec stoljecima, znaju sto se i kada radi
<ivoks> ili turisti ili namjerno
<ivoks> a 4 pozara izmedju 23:00 i 00:20 su ocito podmetnuti
<Mmike> da mi je uhvatit tog koji podmece pozare
<ivoks> mi smo na murteru ulovili jednog
<ivoks> tj, dvojicu
<jelly> i?
<ivoks> predali policiji, a ovi ih deportirali iz hrvatske
<jelly> stranci? wtf
<ivoks> srbi, da
<jelly> cuo sam za hrvatski jal, al za srpski...
<ivoks> jalovi postoje posvuda :)
<jelly> a ne smijes ih premlatit zbog medjunarodnog incidenta
<ivoks> zato ce to policija napraviti :)
<BotaniCar|2> uvijek ih mozes negdje zive zakopati
<BotaniCar|2> sto je trajno rjesenje :)
<ivoks> al to je bilo prije 10ak godina
<Mmike> pred jedno 30ak godina bio lik neki na hvaru
<ivoks> rijetko ce domicilno stanovnistvo prouzrociti pozar
<Mmike> njemac
<Mmike> iso okolo i palio :)
<ivoks> znaju se ponasati
<Mmike> hoce, al' zbog nepaznje
<Mmike> ili nesretnog slucaja
<Mmike> nece namjerno
<ivoks> ma znaju da se ne pali korov po buri
<ivoks> sve se zna kad se moze
<ivoks> neces vidjeti domicilno stanovnistvo da radi rostilj
<ivoks> ali zagrepcani, ti ko da su s marsa pali i ne znaju za nikakvu drugu hranu
<ivoks> rostiljaju i po buri
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> tuc
<jelly> ćevapi u Žaru na Trešnjevci: dobri, mekani, praktički jednako pečeni iznutra i izvana
<SilverSpace> jelly: di ??
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> nisam bio tamo
<Mmike> al' moram otic ovih dana
<Mmike> iako, ako je to onaj blog
<Mmike> lik nezna bas
<jelly> SilverSpace: Badalićeva 19, kod hotela Laguna
<ivoks> vrijeme je za platiti porez na dohodak
<jelly> SilverSpace: http://goo.gl/maps/sK3J
<ivoks> objesiti gace o stap i prositi
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: nikada nisam bio tamo
<jelly> meni 5 minuta od posla
<ivoks> :/
<ivoks> dignuli su kanadere
<ivoks> i likovi slijecu na to more valovito
<ivoks> jos ce netko stradati... tim piromanima treba oci iskopati
<ivoks> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151297629439447
<SilverSpace> vidi ovog kak je zaglavio http://www.24sata.hr/galerija/news/jaka-bura-zatvorila-dio-a1-ne-voze-trajekti-na-sjeveru-zemlje-275045/592880
<BotaniCar|2> lol, veli trudna frendica kak je stalno umorna i zivcana, veli joj druga 'brzo ce to proci', i velim im ja da ce proci ku*ac, da bu jednako ili vise umorna kad rodi,a time i zivcana :) Ignoriraju me :)
<BotaniCar|2> Podraviiino moja miiilaaaaa : https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/256474_478413315503625_361321780_o.jpg
<ivoks> pozare treba tretirai kao ubojstva
<ivoks> zatvor 10-20 godina za izazivanje sumskog pozara
<jelly> ma lik koji ubije dvoje na cesti ili moru ne dobije 10 godina, kamoli ce netko tko nije direktno izazvao niciju smrt
<ivoks> i to je problem, preblage su nam kazne
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: podsjeti me da ti se ne obracam ako pozelim necije utjesno misljenje :) 
<ivoks> odi u americi zapali sumu; jebat ce i tebe i uzu i siru rodbinu
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: sex je (bar kod mene doma) nagrada, a ne kazna :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: svakih $20 na playpal dobis 3 utjehe
<ivoks> ak ti uzivas kad te se guzi, svaka cast
<jelly> moze tak? :-)
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: sad sam se raspametio, palo mi je na pamet da budem reseller utjeha :)
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: mene zakonita moze iz**bati , a da ne primam ja nego ona :)
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: zar si na to spao da tudje ideje uzimash
<BotaniCar|2> spao ? Taj koncept je nadogradnja one glupe doktrine da sam smisljas nesto novo :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Pa, gle tko bolje zivi, nakupci ili proizvodjaci krumpira ? :D
<BotaniCar|2> Elem, da li pruzas lokalizaciju utjeha, ili platitelj dobija genericke EN/HR utjehe ? :) 
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?&v=O4leP7oNXG0
<BotaniCar|2> ovo je poduzetnicki duh: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/599902_314266648669949_1513745498_n.jpg :)
<SilverSpace> ne da mi se po vjetru vozit na bike a ide mi se van
<SilverSpace> prosli puta sam otiso u sumu pa mi skoro grana pala na glavu
<SilverSpace> i staza je sad po sumi puna sitnog granja
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: does not parse!
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: de, probaj popratiti jednu lopticu od pocetka do kraja: http://us13.memecdn.com/try-to-follow-one-ball_o_380640.gif .) 
<jelly> može, samo reci di je početak
<BotaniCar|2> di god si zadas :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Probao sam od gore lijevo do kraja :) 
<jelly> The Incredible Machine
<BotaniCar|2> Prepresuper gific :)
<Mmike> jao
<Mmike> incredibile machine
<dodobas> oh da... tjedni potroseni :)
<dodobas> to je prva igra koju ce jednog dana klinac vidjeti na racunalu :)
<BotaniCar|2> moj vec sad tambura po klaviricu na PCu i na mobitelima :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Fino mu to dam i znam da imam 10 minuta za sebe, makar ne imao mobitel nakon toga :)
<obruT> dodobas: a neces mu dat space invaderse ili tetris ? :P
<obruT> SilverSpace: ma kakav vjetar :) kolega jucer po onoj vjetrometini isao s bajkom na sljeme, kaze da ga otpuhalo skoro :)
<dodobas> treba ga/ju odgojiti za razmislja, a ne levelup-ati motoricke vjestine... :)
<BotaniCar|2> dodobas: bilo bi zgodno da ima oboje :)
<dodobas> BotaniCar|2: motoricke vjestine se mogu levelupat i fizickim radom....
<dodobas> :)
<SilverSpace> bla bla
<SilverSpace> bas ce bit po vasem 
<BotaniCar|2> dodobas: de mi reci za kakav ti je fizicki rad spremno malo dijete ? :)
<BotaniCar|2> Osim rada u rudniku !!! 
<SilverSpace> lol kad je Lix doso u medvescak na forumu je slovenc napisao > ah dej ne morš za hrvate igrat :(
<dodobas> BotaniCar|2: nadjem nesto :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: jel ides u pulu na tekme?
<jelly> kaj, vani ce biti sunce i +30, a oni ce igrati hokej u punoj opremi
<BotaniCar|2> 'kad ti lupim samar,ima da ti ispadnu sve carape iz grudnjaka' ... bijesne zene (ako nisu bijesne na mene) su pre super.
<ivoks> btw... ja sam uspio naci gdje zavrsava loptica
<SilverSpace> ivoks: nebum isel u Pulu 
<ivoks> gore lijevu ima onaj kamioncic koji ide naprijed natrag
<ivoks> svaki put kad ode naprijed, pocisti lopticu koja se razbila
<ivoks> hm, al onda je iza pokenja
<SilverSpace> malo mi je karta skupa
<SilverSpace> mada bi volio otici 
<jelly> vjerojatno ce neko organizirati bus il dva
<SilverSpace> hoce sigurno 
<ivoks> treba tamo i prespavati
<jelly> hmda
<ivoks> i to dvije noci
<ivoks> http://www.hotel-pula.com
<ivoks> jeb... ih flash
<ivoks> samo zbog flasha necu ni gledati dalje taj hotel
<ivoks> kak se zove onaj krnjavi hotel u puli
<ivoks> u biti, ta istra je tak mala
<ivoks> mogao bi uzeti smjestaj u vodnjanu il tak nes
<ivoks> eto
<ivoks> http://www.istra.hr/en/accommodation/private-accommodation/detalji/12292-ch-0?&l_over=1
<SilverSpace> ivoks: mozda sale ima nesto :)
<ivoks> nasao
<ivoks> taman
<ivoks> http://www.istra.hr/en/accommodation/private-accommodation/detalji/12377-ch-0?&l_over=1#accomodation
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/3
<Mmike> cca znam koliko ce jos mysql checkirati tablicu messages :)
<Mmike> btw, jelly , aj napravi da jebo.me/pas pamti username koji utipkam
<Mmike> kuki neki, nesto
<jelly> a ne pamti?
<Mmike> ne, pise uvijek 'Anonymous'
<jelly> aha, isključeno u konfiguraciji.  7 dana?
<jelly> eto
<BotaniCar|2> kak mi ide centos na jaja to je strava
<BotaniCar|2> sjebali su , i nova verzija nrpe pluginova za nagios obrise sve senzor-libove .. 
<BotaniCar|2> i, sad mi je pol monitoring sustava (polovica koja se azurirala) ponosno narancasta s "NRPE: Unable to read output"
<BotaniCar|2> spojim se na servere, odem u conf fajlu, vidim koju komandu potegne, copy/paste u terminal, i dobijem nazad 'file does not exist' :) 
<BotaniCar|2> kakva milina .. 
<Mmike> jelly, yea! :)
<Mmike> super 
<Mmike> imam 200GB potroseno na duple fileove
<Mmike> na home-stsoragetu
<ivoks> NFC stize u hrvatsku
<Mmike> NeoFighter Championship?
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Near_field_communication
<ivoks> odes u konzum i platis mobitelom
<ivoks> google wallet to koristi
 * obruT se prije jedno 6-7 godina igrao s MIFARE contactless karticama... no kod nas nije bilo interesa za implementaciju
<ivoks> eh, ovo sad google gura
<obruT> valjda ce bit nesto od toga...
<obruT> moj tadasnji sef, dok sam se igrao s tim i radio neke testne implementacije je isao okolo po nekim firmama s konkretnim idejama za implementaciju pa su ga uglavnom blijedo gledali
<ivoks> u sadu sam to svuda vidjao
<ivoks> s/sadu/SAD-u/
<ivoks> ugradjeno je u ove aparate za kartice
<ivoks> moj mobitel ima NFC \o/
<ivoks> dzisus...
<ivoks> u mobitelu imam lika pod 
<ivoks> 'Kresimir'
<ivoks> kaze facebook, hoces da ti nadjem facebook kontakte za kontakte u telefone
<ivoks> telefonu
<ivoks> rekao, ajde
<ivoks> i nadje tog lika
<ivoks> i ne samo tog, nego hrpu njih :)
<Mmike> mah
<Mmike> i tak ce novac propast skoro
<Mmike> (ok, skoro > 20 godina)
<Mmike> bed je sa fiat parom koju trenutno imamo
<Mmike> to je doomed to fail
<ivoks> zasto bi propao?
<ivoks> poanta novca nije papir
<Mmike> novac != papir
<Mmike> fiat novac kakav danas koristimo je doomed to fail
<Mmike> jer nema stvarnu vrijednost
<ivoks> to je samo stvar dogovora
<ivoks> tj., tako se mislilo
<ivoks> treba stavljati zlato u novcanice i bok
<ivoks> ekskluziv na RTL-u!
<ivoks> prvi zajednicki interview severine i njenog muza
<ivoks> ne smijete propustiti
<Mmike> kak da apt-get update natjeram da povuce package listu
<Mmike> tj, da ubije ono kaj ima lokalno?
<Mmike> fak, ivoks
<Mmike> moram ic gledat RTL sad
<Mmike> odmah!
<Mmike> kak sam jadan
<Mmike> ivoks, da, stvar dogovora, al' je bed kad banke mogu proizvodit novac kako im pase
<ivoks> nisam shvatio pitanje
<ivoks> (sa apt-get update)
<Mmike> pa, apt-get update brije da nemam neki paket
<Mmike> iako isti postoji u repozitorijima
<Mmike> i kazem li apt-get update, nish se ne desi
<Mmike> sad bih obrisao /var/lib/koji-kufer, i natjerao ovog da ponovo skine sve
<ivoks> apt-get update usporedjuje md5sum lokalnog i eksternog filea
<ivoks> mislim, mozes obrisati /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<ivoks> pa ce sve nanovo skinuti
<ivoks> ali mislim da te nesto drugo muci
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> skinuo je nanovo
<Mmike> al' i dalje ne nalazi pekidz
<Mmike> nesh sam portgnul :)
<jelly> Mmike: dakle treba otvorit banku
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> nemres vise
<Mmike> federalna banka vec postoji :)
<Mmike> i privatna je :)
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> On se trgao iz ruku policajaca, da bi u jednom trenutku glavom udario u njihovu službenu škodu.
<jelly> Mmike: ne moras biti drzavna banka za proizvoditi novce
<Mmike> jelly, ne, al' imas gadna pravila
<Mmike> a ako si FED, onda ti odredjujes pravila
<Mmike> trebate 100? Sad cemo napraviti - eto 100. Al' vratit cete 110.
<Mmike> S tim da mi nismo imali nit tih 100, al' nema veze.
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> pa tako sve banke rade
<jelly> i ako si RBA ili Zaba isto određuješ kamatu
<ivoks> rade s novcem kojeg ti stavis tamo
<jelly> kad uzmeš kredit, to je novi novac kojeg ćeš _ti_ zaraditi
<jelly> banka mora podržavati kredit sa nekom smiješnom cifrom, 5% ili tak neš
<ivoks> da, nije to bas tak kak si Mmike umislio
<ivoks> banke za svaki izdani kredit moraju poloziti jos i garanciju sredisnjoj banci
<ivoks> u cashu
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> al ne rade s novcem kojeg ja stavim tamo
<Mmike> nego 'stvore' novac
<ivoks> ne stvore novac, nego rade s novcem onih koji stede u bankama
<Mmike> ivoks, rijesio, imao, disleksicar, zakomentiranu lajnu u sorcfes list
<ivoks> ili u medjuvremenu zarade
<Mmike> ivoks, da, bilo bi lijepo kad ej tako, al' nije
<Mmike> banke - stvore novac
<Mmike> naprave ga iz nicega
<ivoks> onda bi imao puno vecu inflaciju nego sad
<ivoks> jer bi bilo vise novca na trzistu
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> kao sto vidis, svijet se raspada
<Mmike> dijelom jer su ljudi lijencine
<ivoks> nista se ne raspada
<Mmike> a dijelom jer, eto, banke stancaju novce bez pokrica :)
<ivoks> otkako je novac izmisljen, centar moci je 10 puta obisao kuglu
<ivoks> zivis u vremenu kada zapad gubi snagu, a daleki istok raste
<ivoks> to nema veze s novcem, to je normalni ciklus
<ivoks> ne postoji svijet 100 godina :)
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> samo sto to sto pricas ne stoji :)
<Mmike> al', puno smo puta o tome pricali
<Mmike> pa necemo i danas :)
<ivoks> ja mislim da ti imas previsoko misljenje o sebi :)
<ivoks> al, da obrazlozim...
<Mmike> oh, kad to dolazi od tebe, to je kompliment :)
<ivoks> to nije nista neobicno i 99% ljudi se tako osjeca
<Mmike> ivoks: "Money as Debt", pocni od toga.
<Mmike> pa onda malo istrazuj, pash vidjet.
<ivoks> ljudi ne mogu percipirati da je bilo prije njih i da ce biti poslije njih
<ivoks> i zato misle da je vrijeme u kojem zive - katastrofalno
<ivoks> i onda neki vjeruju u spas s neba
<ivoks> neki traze teorije zavjere
<ivoks> a onih 1% se smije i vrti novac i uziva u zivotu
<ivoks> ili bar pokusava vrtiti novac
<jelly> ivoks: da, i ta garancija je smiješno mali % kredita
<ivoks> jelly: je, zato sto su banke prilicno uspjesne u naplati kredita
<ivoks> kad si zadnji put cuo da netko nije vratio kredit i da je banka otisla u minus? :)
<jelly> ivoks: od 2008 na ovamo, puno puta
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> znam da je tesko prihvaitti da 'banke proizvode novac iz niceg' :)
<Mmike> jelly, ma, koja banka?
<Mmike> banka moze 'otici u miinus' jedino ako ju se zeli unistiti
<Mmike> vidi glumina banku
<Mmike> npr :)
<jelly> Mmike: ne kod nas
<ivoks> jelly: jedno je 'tesko je vracati kredit', a drugo je 'ne vratiti kredit'
<jelly> al tako je pocelo sa real estate crashom u US
<ivoks> e, i onda su propale neke banke
<ivoks> al to je jednom u 100 godina :)
<jelly> a nekima je drzava efektivno preuzela dug i poklonila hrpu vlastitih virtualnih novaca
<obruT> evo, nasli se finacijski strucnjaci u razgovoru ;) bwahahahaha :)
<obruT> ne bi malo o LVM-u na laptopima ? :)
 * obruT ode doma :)
<obruT> pozdrav !
<SilverSpace> poceo me nervirati ovaj ubuntu
<jelly> ak banka ima manje od 95% kvalitetnih kredita a kod centralne banke ima 5% garancije, u kurcu je
<ivoks> nije u kurcu
<ivoks> zaboravio si na stednju i zaradu
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwmM5Nb6hiE
<ivoks> jos kad uzmes u obzir kamate, oni imaju vise od 100% :)
<Mmike> baacite oko kad uhvatite vremena
<Mmike> malo je dosadno-dokumentaristicki
<Mmike> i 'metode popravka' su blago upitne
<Mmike> al' generalni problem je jasan
<Mmike> fiat money = problem
<ivoks> koji glupi komentar
<Mmike> odnosno, da banka moze doc i stvorit paru = lose
<ivoks> 'novac sluzi za prijenos vrijednosti, ali sam nema vrijednost'
<jelly> Mmike: ma nije problem, dok god ga ima onoliko koliko ljudi stvarno izgeneriraju
<ivoks> onda je sam po sebi vrijedan
<Mmike> novac vrijedi tocno onoliko koliko ti je netko spreman za njega dati
<Mmike> i sam po sebi - nema vrijednost
<ivoks> novac nece biti potreban kada ces si sam moci napraviti hranu
<Mmike> odnosno, ima neku izmisljenu vrijednost
<jelly> mislim, zasto bi vrijednost novca ovisila o tome koliko je neke rude drzava iskopala i pretocila u poluge
<Mmike> novac je samo sredstvo kojim se olaksava trgovina
<ivoks> jelly: tak je bilo tisucama godina :)
<Mmike> odnosno 'mjera duga'
<ivoks> mjera duga... svasta
<ivoks> igra rijecima
<Mmike> nope
<Mmike> tocno to - mjera duga
<ivoks> i od toga napravis filozofiju
<Mmike> nope
<Mmike> pogledja filmic, aj, plz :0
<Mmike> pa onda komentiraj
<ivoks> a sto bi ti umjesto novca?
<ivoks> kako bi ti predstavio vrijednost?
<jelly> novac je izvrsna ideja
<Mmike> ivoks, aj ne lupetaj :)
<Mmike> pogledaj, educiraj se, pa cemo diskutirati
<Mmike> mozda, kad skuzis, budes imao pametnu ideju
<Mmike> po meni, koncept 'zarade' je ono sto nas sjebava
<Mmike> jer 'zarada' neminovno znaci 'zajebo sam te'
<Mmike> jer da te nisam zajebo nebi zaradio
<jelly> lol
<ivoks> onda ti radi besplatno :)
<ivoks> issus, nevjerojatno
<ivoks> pa jesi i prije morao raditi da bi iskopao krumpir
<Mmike> :) kratkovidan si
<Mmike> velim, baci oko, mozda nesto pametno naucis
<Mmike> ili ces bar moci reci 'gle, to i to i to je sranje'
<Mmike> al' pogledaj bar 3/4 fima (zadnja 1/4 prica o tome sto bi se trebalo napraviti - to je upitno, po meni bar)
<Mmike> ugl
<Mmike> odem , dojdem malkice kasnije pa nastavimo :)
<ivoks> do sad, ovih 10 minuta
<ivoks> cisto ispricanje mozga
<ivoks> svaka recenica pocinje s 'money
<ivoks> kao i u crkvi 'bog...'
<jelly> ne uzimam Mmike-ta za ozbiljno ak ne zna prepoznati vlastitu spiku kad se parafrazira
<ivoks> ja ga uopce ne uzimam ozbiljno :)
<ivoks> on ce raditi besplatno, super :)
<jelly> <ivoks> kad si zadnji put cuo da netko nije vratio kredit i da je banka otisla u minus? :) <jelly> ivoks: od 2008 na ovamo, puno puta [...] <Mmike> znam da je tesko prihvaitti da 'banke proizvode novac iz niceg' :) <Mmike> jelly, ma, koja banka? # doslovno u jednoj recenici prodaje spiku i u sljedecoj ne kuzi istu stvar iz drugog PoV
<ivoks> on je ispran
<ivoks> jednostavno vjeruje i to je to
<jelly> ko da nisam ja gledao isti film u pokupio istu spiku ;-)
<jelly> problem je u zlouporabi sustava, ne nuzno u samom sustavu koji proizvodi novce "unaprijed"
<ivoks> a to ce se uvijek desavati
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> filmic
<SilverSpace> ah da ovdje se ne prica o ubuntu :)
<ivoks> 0:17:00
<ivoks> postavlja jednu izjavu kao cinjenicu, koja ne stoji
<ivoks> i dalje se bazira na lazi :)
<ivoks> kao i svaka takva teorija zavjere
<ivoks> a to je da banka moze dati novac, iako nema zlata
<ivoks> ne moze, jer za svaku posudbu mora dati garanciju centralnoj banci
<ivoks> reci kako je FED privatan je glupost
<ivoks> i FBI je, tako gledajuci, privatan
<ivoks> to su organizacije koje su kontrolirane zakonom, a ne vlasnistvom
<ivoks> dakako, zloupotreba se moze desiti i sigurno se desava
<ivoks> ali to se uvijek desavalo i uvijek ce se desavati
<ivoks> to nam je u krvi
<SilverSpace> neki stranac na vijestima kaze nikad vise u hrvatsku
<ivoks> tja, ima i toga
<ivoks> tak sam i ja rekao, nikad vise u shithol
<SilverSpace> hebiga vatra ga preplasila
<SilverSpace> na jednoj strani se bore sa vodom a na drugoj sa vatrom
<SilverSpace> :) http://www.24sata.hr/nik-titanik/dnevni/2121
<ivoks> hahaha Mmike naivcino :)
<ivoks> pa tak je jasno da bi netko dobio, netko drugi mora izgubiti
<ivoks> idem radje prat sudje nego ovo gledati :)
<ivoks> ovo je za podlozne :D
<dodobas> yeleoeoe
<ivoks> valjda ce se ovo rijesiti do cetvrtka
<SilverSpace> 10 milijuna S3
<SilverSpace> bome samsung ce ih sve poderati
<Mmike> jelly, ne kuzim, kak misils, prodajem spiku i ne kuzim stvar? 
<Mmike> ti si rekao 'banka propala', ja rekao 'koja banka'?
<Mmike> jer, banka nece propati, tako je napravljen sustav
<Mmike> ivoks, fed je privatan
<Mmike> sad, znam da je lakse vjerovati da nije, jer se tako rusi svijet koji imas stvoren
<Mmike> al', privatan je :)
<Mmike> FBI nije privatan
<Mmike> iako zaposljava pun kufer privatnih kontraktora
<Mmike> <ivoks> pa tak je jasno da bi netko dobio, netko drugi mora izgubiti
<Mmike> tocno to, znaci, moras prevariti
<Mmike> i to je lose
<jelly-home> Mmike: otisla u minus
<Mmike> da, koja banka je to otisla u minus?
<jelly-home> apsolutno sve koje su trebale bailout
<Mmike> da, nije otisla u minus
<jelly-home> ne, nego su im novci trebali radi cega
<Mmike> ne kuzim sta pricas?
<Mmike> aha! :)
<jelly-home> pa vidim da ne kuzis
<Mmike> ove 'velike' banke, tipa, spanjolska nacionalna banka, pa slovenska ova i ona pa grcke ove i one
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> nije li to divno? :)
<Mmike> mogu stancat paru, at traze bailout? :)
<Mmike> onda ovi seru da nemoze da kako pa onda ajde ipak smisle pa im daju :)
<Mmike> smijeh nad smijehovima
<Mmike> smjehovima!
<jelly-home> ne kuzis osnovne posljedice sto se desava kad je novac 'mjera duga'
<Mmike> Osnovne posljedice?
<Mmike> Pogubio sam se
<Mmike> novac 'je' mjera duga, samo sto si ti navikao da za novce mozes kupiti alkohol i cigarete
 * jelly-home odustaje
<Mmike> novac nema vrijednost, nikakvu
<Mmike> zadnji put ju je imao tamo 70tih ili kad vec su ameri rekli 'e nesh vishe imat vrijednost u zlatu'
<Mmike> cak ti i pise na dolaru: This note i a legal tender fo all debts.
<jelly-home> yep, njih mozes _platiti_ dug jer je netko generirao ili postoji dobra sansa za ce generirati tu vrijednost
<jelly-home> u tom smislu, to sto pise na njemu znaci da je nositelj vrijednosti
<Mmike> vrijednosti cega?
<Mmike> obavljenog posla? hrane? zlata? pive?
<jelly-home> vrijednosti tocka.
<Mmike> da, ne bas :)
<Mmike> tako ispadne na kraju, jer, doista, dodjes u ducan, das paru, dobis pivo
<Mmike> al' ti si samo svoj dug preokrenuo pa ti je netko platio u cigaretama
<Mmike> a novac ti je samo sredstvo, olaksanje
<jelly-home> ne, ne ispadne tako na kraju, tako ispada u trenutku kad ga banka izmisli
<Mmike> da, odustanimo :)
<jelly-home> lako se hvatat za keyword, al onda to nije ni zdravorazumsko zakljucivanje nego dokumentarac na razini M. Moorea, tendenciozno smece
<Mmike> ako mislis na 'dug', nije hvatanje za keyword
<jelly-home> mislim da gornju interpretaciju "This note is a legal tender for all debts."
<Mmike> da, to pise na novcanici
<dodobas> Mmike: de odi spali nesto :P
<Mmike> dodobas, jos malo
<Mmike> xtube.com members area ne radi
<Mmike> mysqlovi rekli 'nama dosta'
<dodobas> lol
<Mmike> pa cim prodje 
<Mmike> lik napravio DELETE FROM user_videos
<Mmike> pa je prvo uklalo jedan master, pa onda sve njegove slaveove (di je i backup master), pa sad kolje sve slaveove na njemu
<dodobas> mogao je i truncate :)
<jelly-home> ... vracat s bekapa je uvijek "veselje"
<Mmike> super je kad dodje i 'NE RADI NE RADI NE RADI'
<Mmike> umjesto da je doso 'sjebo sam, sta sad'
<Mmike> aleviate
<Mmike> sto je to_
<jelly-home> ublažiti [simptome]
<jelly-home> piši alleviate pa'š nać
<jelly-home> Mmike: u svakoj reklami za lijek ili nadrilijek
<Mmike> 'to alleviate the cluster load we suggest...'
<Mmike> hah
<Mmike> super :0
<jelly-home> dobro da je lakše pitati tu nego https://www.google.com/search?q=aleviate
<ivoks> Mmike: e
<ivoks> FED je privatan koliko i FBI
<ivoks> a ako bas zelis pricati o federalnoj banci SAD-a, onda se prvo zapitaj kada je uspostavljena i koliko dugo SAD postoji
<Mmike> ivoks, nope, FBI opce nije privatan
<Mmike> uspostavljena je 1903ce 
<Mmike> ili tako nesto
<Mmike> nakon druge centralne americke banke
<ivoks> Mmike: i FED i FBI su zapoceli privatnici na temelju 'naloga' predsjednika
<Mmike> 1913, pardon
<ivoks> tako je, to je vec treca americka banka
<ivoks> i kad tad ce se raspustiti i promijeniti ce se monetarni sustav
<ivoks> desilo se vec dva puta, desit ce se opet
<ivoks> zove se federalna, jer odlucuje za federaciju
<ivoks> nije 'drzavna'
<Mmike> gle
<Mmike> aj
<Mmike> kad si u zagrebu?
<Mmike> za server?
<ivoks> predsjednik zapovijedio da se osnuje
<Mmike> tj, na koilko dugo si tu?
<ivoks> u cetvrtak
<Mmike> jedno popodne samo, iuli spacvas tu?
<ivoks> jedan dan
<ivoks> u 7 imam sastanak
<ivoks> hehe
<ivoks> EU ce nam platiti most
<ivoks> vidis, sve se moze :D
<ivoks> ak su slovencima autopute, mogu nama jedan most :)
<Mmike> jos da sagrade most na korculu
<Mmike> koji bi to win bio
<Mmike> orebic-korcula
<Mmike> ivoks, ti si gradjevirarac
<Mmike> nekakav :)
<Mmike> veci nego ja u svakom slucaju
<Mmike> zasto se ne prica, uopce, o mostu peljesac-korcula?
<ivoks> doci ce i vrijeme za to
<Mmike> pa mislim, iz kocrule, kad je malo jaci maestral, mosh pljunut u orebic
<ivoks> al to nije bitno
<ivoks> postoji puno otoka koji su blize od peljesca
<ivoks> pa ne gradi se most da se napravi most
<ivoks> vec da se poveze teritorij
<ivoks> sta sad, pobjegao?
<ivoks> neces vise pricati o FED-u? :)
<ivoks> znas da postoji dolar i Dolar? :)
<ivoks> postoji dolar ciju protuvrijednost mora imati jedna od 12 banaka
<ivoks> a postoji i Dolar, ciju protuvrijednost mora imati svaka od 12 banaka
<Mmike> kuzis ti
<Mmike> kad sam poceo raditi za porn-majstore dolar je bio 5.1
<Mmike> sad je 6.0
<ivoks> nije to sve tak jednostavno da stane u filmic od jednog sata :)
<Mmike> ivoks, naravno da nije, al' filmic fino objasni :)
<ivoks> da, jer nasa valuta slabi, skupa s eurom
<Mmike> sad, neke je stvari tesko pojimiti, znam
<ivoks> ne moze jedan film objasniti nesto sto se gradi vec 4 stoljeca u SAD-u
<ivoks> i primijeti, mi govorimo samo o SAD-u
<ivoks> druge drzave imaju to drugacije uredjeno
<ivoks> FED je udruga 12 komercijalnih banaka kojima upravlja odbor kojeg odredjuje senat
<dodobas> Mmike: kad cemo jest ? :)
<Mmike> i, xtube back in bussines
<Mmike> ivoks, FED je privatna organizacija osnovana od baruna roščajlda i inih kako bi lakse bili i ostali bogati
<Mmike> sad
<Mmike> ti ces rec da je to 'teorija zavjere'
<Mmike> pa preporucam da prestanemo i da se nadjemo na nekoj hrani
<Mmike> kad vec dodobas to tako fino spominje :0
<ivoks> FED u ovom ili onom obliku postoji vec stoljecima
<ivoks> o cem ti brijes, covjece :D
<ivoks> nije privatna organizacija jer upravni odbor imenuje senat
 * jelly-home čita ...baruna roštiljada i inih
<ivoks> to je kao da kazes da je apis it privatna kompanija
<Mmike> ivoks, ne postsoji, postoji od 1913
<Mmike> ivoks, ajmo jest
<Mmike> pusti sad FED
<Mmike> vise ciljeve smo dosegli
<Mmike> koliko ostajes u Zg?
<ivoks> to je treci pokusaj uspostavljanja FED-a :)
<ivoks> jedan dan, rekao sam ti
<Mmike> da, drek, onda ti nesh jest s nama :)
<jelly-home> ivoks: ok, a što je onda, apis it, firma za pretakanje novaca iz državnog džepa?
<ivoks> cetvrtak dodjem i odem
<Mmike> dodobas, cetvrtak?
<Mmike> jelly-home, mogo bi bas i ti  s nama!
<ivoks> jelly-home: drzavna kompanija
<Mmike> ssh -C
<SilverSpace> 8h busom od filip jakova do zg
<Mmike> blah
<Mmike> idem
<Mmike> pozdrav
<jelly-home> Mmike: četvrtak-nedjelja nisam tu, soz
<ivoks> jelly-home: apis it je komercijalizirani javni sustav
<ivoks> jelly-home: nekad bio u sluzbi grada zagreba, a onda preoblikovan da radi za cijelu drzavu
<jelly-home> aha, dio gradske uprave
<ivoks> nije vise
<jelly-home> bolje da je za sebe nego da je u holdingu
<ivoks> komplicirano
<ivoks> to je firma koju su osnovale vlada i grad zagreb
<ivoks> ne znam u kojem je odnosu vlasnistvo, ali valjda je 50-50
<jelly-home> ambivalentan sam prema takvima 
<dodobas> Mmike: foodwise ili serverwise ?
<dodobas> apis je divna firma... zamisljeno je da osiguraju infrastrukturu za cijelu drzavu
<dodobas> a nista od toga
<dodobas> imaju onaj vodomhlađeni datacentar
<jelly-home> jel?
<jelly-home> fensišmensi
<dodobas> u onoj zgradi kod save, na jarunu
<dodobas> bijah dolje, impozantno
#ubuntu-hr 2012-07-24
<dodobas> yloyolyoy
<BotaniCar> jutro, junacine
<MmikeDOMA> nj
 * Mmike instalirava Visual Basic 6
<Mmike> moram popraviti neki 'ERP' sustav koji ima fixiran pdv na 22% :)
<dodobas> :D
<dodobas> '''ako se jebeš s partnerom i on ti u jednom trenutku traži pozu 83,49 - nemoj da se uplašiš. to je ustvari obična poza 69, ali s PDV-om. '''
<BotaniCar> kako bi preveli 'normativ sati' na EN ?
<Mmike> sto je 'normativ sati'?
<dodobas> Mmike: nesto sto nema kod privatnika :)
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: koliko sati planirano potrosis na neku aktivnost u jedinici vremena
<BotaniCar> dodobas: kako nema, kad sklapas ugovor o odrzavanju, imas normativ sati
<BotaniCar> odnosno, imas dva, barem :)
<obruT> dodobas: pretpostavljam da si vidio sto nam je konacno DGU ponudio obzirom da ih financiramo
<BotaniCar> nista, nitko mi ne bi pomogao prevesti ? 
<BotaniCar> 'hours spent' ? 
<dodobas> obruT: pa nije nista ponudio
<dodobas> apsolutno nista
<obruT> pa kak :) ima onaj online preglednik (kao i na arkod), ali izgleda nudi stvari preko WMS ?
<dodobas> i?
<dodobas> sto mozes s tim ?
<obruT> pa besplatno pregledavati georeferencirane karte recimo :)
<dodobas> to mozes i s gooflom
<obruT> do sad si morao krvlju potpisivat kupovinu faking karte
<obruT> gooflom ?
<dodobas> obruT: pa i sad moras...
<dodobas> 'sva prava pridrzana'
<dodobas> test je vrlo jednostavan: 'smijem li ja uzeti vasu kartu, isprintat na wc papir i obrisati dupe s tim'
<obruT> nego sta je goofle ?
<dodobas> goofle
<dodobas> imaju onaj gmail servis
<dodobas> i neku trazilicu ::)
<obruT> i nude topografske karte te satelitske snimke vrlo visokih detalja ?
<dodobas> ali obruT NE SMIJES IH KORISTITI osim za pregled....
<obruT> pa to mi je sasma ok :)
<obruT> nije da je za bezveze, vec mi ja arkod posluzio hrpu puta, a ovo sto jos to mogu ucitat u qgis mi je jos veca fora
<obruT> al eto...
<obruT> tebi se to cini besmisleno, meni je fakat fajn jer nemam nist drugo takvo...
<dodobas> samo pregled... vjerojatno bi te tuzili ako kojim slucajem iz tog pregleda stvoris neku informaciju
<obruT> pa i to je ok ak nemas drugog izbora osim kupit kartu ili se bacit u ilegalu
<dodobas> pa i sad si u ilegali...
<obruT> zato sto to pregledavam online ?
<dodobas> pregled = da ova karta odgovara mojim potrebama i sad cu je kupiti kako bih je mogao koristiti
<dodobas> a ne.. ucitati cu kartu u Qgis i po njoj napraiviti rutu
<dodobas> zato kazem da ne mozes nista s tim...
<dodobas> naravno da je ovo balkan pa tako pregled = mogu s tom kartom sto hocu
<obruT> to nitko ne tvrdi
<dodobas> ali za OSM se ne moze koristiti, za neko istrazivanje... nista...
<dodobas> samo pregled :)
<obruT> meni pregled znaci da mogu isplanirati neku rutu, pogledati neke ficure i to... fakat samo pregled, ne kopiranje, umnozavanje ovo ono
<obruT> i to mi je sasma fajn
<obruT> ono, gledao sam neki dan gdje su podrucja slapova na nekoj rijeci i gdje su ucrtani izvori
<dodobas> i vjerojatno te zbog toga nece nitko dirati, ali si opet u ilegali :)
<obruT> toga nema ni na gooflu niti nigdje drugdje
<obruT> i zasto sam u ilegali zbog toga ?
<obruT> procitao sam opce uvjete
<obruT> nema ih puno pa nije bed
<dodobas> po meni ilegala == siva zona
<dodobas> za personalnu upotrebu te nitko nece zezati
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> http://lwn.net/Articles/104185/
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ne kuzim, 'sati u jedinici vremena'? Kaj mosh imat '150 sati u minuti'?
<Mmike> valjda mozes ako covjek-sate nekako ukombiniras unutra
<Mmike> al' sve jedno ne kuzim sto ta mjera oznacava
<jelly-home> 10 sati na mjesec, u cem je problem
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> jelly-home, da, kad tako postavis, onda ima jako smisla :)
<jelly-home> treba ukljucit male sive stanice
<BotaniCar> aww, ubuntu odlazi u ropotarnicu povjesti zbog Uniti-a ? http://royal.pingdom.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/ubuntu-mint.0022.jpg :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, "contracted hours"
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: kak ne bi mogao ako u jedinici vremena radi N ljudi
<Mmike> BotaniCar, znaci, nisi mislio na ovo kaj jelly veli?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: Briljantno, ja sam se zadovoljio s "average hours spent"
<Mmike> BotaniCar, da, ja imam onu 'ask first, google later', pa sam pitao kolege amere, pa mi tako rekli :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jesam, mislio sam na to
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ja radije tu s vama pricam nego s tamonekim Amerima, dze cu njih kroz sitnu pricu nagovoriti na joint i viski :)
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: distrowatch page hit je self-selective, i Mint maintainer potpomaze korisnike da odu klikati po tome
<BotaniCar> jelly: nis' znao, nadao sam se izljevu cinjenica koje govore protiv slike, od Ivoksa :) 
<BotaniCar> naime, nikad se nisu izjasnili kao self-selective :) Dapace, clanak iz kojeg je slika veli "ma,sve mi pratimo" (http://royal.pingdom.com/2011/11/23/ubuntu-linux-losing-popularity-fast-new-unity-interface-to-blame/?goback=%2Egde_77477_member_81877913)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> unity je smece
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> ha?
<Mmike> nego, radim trenutno nesto sto nisam radio 101 godinu na ircu
<Mmike> pricam s nekim s druge strane svijeta samo zato sto smo oboje na ircu
<Mmike> obojica?
<BotaniCar> mmike: ddc skidas nesto ?
<Mmike> nisam siguran
<ivoks> ah, distrowatch :)
<BotaniCar> iako, bottom line je da ne treba nish osim debiana, ako si spreman na malo starije pakete, cast svemu drugom,ali .. 
<BotaniCar> zaboravio sam umetnuti "IMO" negdje .. 
<ivoks> statistika koju vodi distrowatch je neozibljna, kao sto i sam distrowatch kaze :)
<ivoks> red hat je 37. prema distrowatchu
<ivoks> mos mislit :)
<BotaniCar> Nda, to si dobro rekao :)
<ivoks> download link za mint je na distrowatch stranici
<ivoks> tako da su tih 3000 hitova na distrowatchu doista svi mint korisnici :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj jos nisi kod zene "zasluzio" auto :)
<ivoks> 2006, ako se dobro sjecam, pclinuxos je bio najpopularniji prema dw-u
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: mozda i bi, da je u Zagrebu, oprosti,ali .. nisam te zaboravio, samo nikak se nac u prilici
<ivoks> jer su napravili 10ak botova koji su svaki dan 'klikali' distrowatch :)
<BotaniCar> :D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol kaj te zena ostavila :)
<ivoks> ali sigurno je ubuntu izgubio na popularnosti kod hard core linux korisnika
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: je, ostavila me da se naspavam ;) Uzela dijete s sobom i otisla baki i djedu dok su na godisnjem, sad ja doma kuliram :) 
<ivoks> jos 2009. smo znali da ce se to desiti
<BotaniCar> Ne mogu/ne moram opisivati zadovoljstvo kad nakon posla sjednem u nove stolice na terasu s pol litre piva, cigarom , i gledam u shumu :)
<jelly-home> s/izgubio/nikad nije dobio/
<ivoks> ma imao je...
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: vis zato bi ti dobro i dosla sljiva :)
<ivoks> ne sve, naravno
<ivoks> ali ono sto je imao, polako gubi
<Mmike> usro unity, velis
<Mmike> tj, gnome prvi usro
<Mmike> tj, zar je bitno
<Mmike> jel' tko tu trosi KDE?
<ivoks> ne, to je posljedica plana koji je stavljen u pogon
<jelly-home> ma je, ne znam nikoga u krugu da trosi eksplicite ubuntu ili da je trosio ozbiljno a ne samo za probu
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: itekako :) Nadam se da bu mi se zena povratila do srijede, kak si s vremenom u cetvrtak popodne ?
<SilverSpace> bitno je da se krece makar i u pogresnom smjeru i to je napredak
<BotaniCar> jelly:  ja sam u jednoj bivsoj firmi jos tamo oko ubuntu 7 vremena cijeli call centar stavio na ubuntu, jos je tak kak sam ostavio :) Radi dobro, ne diraju
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: cijeli tjedan sam doma 
<jelly-home> developeri uglavnom imaju fedoru jer ima sve frisko, admini imaju debian (i poneki majstor na rh-u)
<jelly-home> ili gentoo
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: to je ok i ima smisla, ali ne za "hard core linux korisnike"
<ivoks> lol gentoo
<ivoks> skinuo sam se s njega jos 2004. :)
<ivoks> koje gubljenje vremena :D
<BotaniCar> jelly: ovaj prefix "hardcore" .. kaj to znaci ? Ako delam 8h/dan na linuxu, u cem je fora da sam/nisam hardcore ? 
<SilverSpace> :) http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/majka-godine-hakirala-skolsko-racunalo-da-djeci-popravi-ocjene/627490.aspx
<jelly-home> ivoks: da, cak i ubuntu je bolji od toga
<BotaniCar> jelly: da bi bio hardcore , moram IT biti ?
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: ako ga koristis iskljucivo kao alat da bi radio posal, a neko drugi ga odrzava... da
<BotaniCar> Sad predmnijevas da osim automaCkog apdejta linux treba neko dodatno odrzavanje s cim se bas i ne slazem u nekoj prosjecnoj radnoj okolini
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: i to je tocno "normalno" a ne "hardcode" koristenje
<BotaniCar> ok
<jelly-home> ± typoi
<BotaniCar> :) Alles klar :)
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: ^%@$ hakirala, radila je u toj skoli i nisu promijenili passworde kad je otisla
<BotaniCar> Mmike: oces se smijati munn graficima na jednom serveru ? :) 
<jelly-home> nes ti hakiranja
<obruT> pih, a ja mislio da se spojila na net, ukljucila 3d hacking alat, surfala kroz 3d bespuca skolskih servera, nasla fajl i shakirala
<jelly-home> [obXkcd link]
<ivoks> jelly-home: u isto vrijeme, ekipa koja misli da su die-hard linux korisnici, a mijenja distribuciju zbog desktop sucelja, u biti su samo korisnici
<ivoks> najbolji su mi oni koji vele kako je unity sranje, kako je gnome2 bio bolji i onda odu na drugu distribuciju na kojoj koriste gnome3 ili window maker ili silcno
<Mmike> BotaniCar, da
<Mmike> dobar graf cu uvijek vidjet
<jelly-home> mind you, ak mozes 8 sati raditi za racunalom i da ne treba odrzavanje, to samo znaci da je OS dovoljno zreo
<ivoks> uglavnom, sad i fedora ima unity :)
<jelly-home> ili da se nikad ne upgradea
<jelly-home> ofskroz, fedora uvijek pokupi svakakvo eksperimentalno smece
<ivoks> ne znam, meni je unity bolji od gnome2
<ivoks> da je trebalo privikavanje, trebalo je
<ivoks> da nije bio bolji prije godinu dana, nije
<ivoks> da nije savrsen, nije
<jelly-home> meni je xfce konzervativan, klasican i radi, kde4 se moze koristiti na potpuno isti nacin
<jelly-home> unity je ok samo do 1280x800
 * obruT misli da je rasprava o DE-ovima/WM-ovima totalno besmislena... kome sto pase, nek si uzme
<BotaniCar> huh ? ja sam na 1090xkajaznam koliko uvijek vrtio
<ivoks> ja unity koristim na 1280x800 i 1900x1080
<ivoks> lazem
<ivoks> ja unity koristim na 1280x800 i 3800x1080
<BotaniCar> i, nemam, iskreno nikaj protiv unitya, samo se treba navic .. isti kuki kao kad sam s win 98 morao na 2000 ili s 2000 na vistu preci
<ivoks> ja imam, ali sam dao do znanja developerima
<ivoks> koji nisu bili svjesni tog problema uopce
<ivoks> i rijesiti ce jos taj jedan detalj koji mi smeta, valjda za 12.10 ili 13.04
<ivoks> nadam se da ce biti u vi stilu :)
<BotaniCar> pratim vec jedno vrijeme ##windows-server odze .. jebate, ti ljudi nikad nemaju problema :) brijem da se moram prekvalificirati u linux admina full time, windows admini postaju one-time-hirelings :)
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: pa to je neke vrste kakiranja :)
<ivoks> nemaju problema jer nemaju izbor
<BotaniCar> kak mislis ?
<ivoks> sloboda je uvijek generator problema kod pojedinca
<BotaniCar> 'izbor' ? 
<ivoks> da, imas jedan UI i to je to
<ivoks> to je UI
<ivoks> nitko ni ne razmislja o drugacijem
<BotaniCar> Pa, samo je za UI tako, vec ako krenes na nivo uloga servera imas more alternativa za softver koji ce ti vrtiti neki servis
<ivoks> je li?
<SilverSpace> obruT: kao što je besmislena i rasprava o autima tko što može kupiti to i vozi :)
<BotaniCar> osim toga, i u MSa je postao trend (serverside) GUI-less rada
<ivoks> pitam te... koliko SQL korisnika ne koristi Microsoft SQL?
<BotaniCar> ivoks: mojih 2/3
<ivoks> koliko office korisnika ne koristi Microsoft Office?
<BotaniCar> ivoks: mojih 2/3
<Mmike> ako vas zanima sto je internet
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/2823_77830873057_7501239_n.jpg
<ivoks> pljesivicka?! pa to znam di je
<ivoks> u dubravi :D
<ivoks> al gle tel. broj
<ivoks> 041
<obruT> SilverSpace: besmisleno je u smislu: meni je ovo bolje, ali meni je ovo bolje 
<ivoks> taj se nazvao internet prije nego je internet postojao :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: a obicno se svede na to
<obruT> isto ko jel bolji Opel ili Golf :P
<ivoks> tako je
<dodobas> ivoks: hehe
<SilverSpace> vidi ovoga sto se nisko spustio http://is.gd/9yYVOd
<SilverSpace> kak moze biti 41
<ivoks> to je stara fotka
<SilverSpace> prastari natpis
<BotaniCar> jojojojoj , rejveri-starine , riunajt : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEgiNag27WI&feature=player_embedded
<SilverSpace> ovi piloti kanadera su fakat nenadjebivi
<SilverSpace> ma kakav red bull adrenalin 
<BotaniCar> ste skuzili kako, od svih javnih sluzbi, bas nitko ne mrzi vatroprasce ? I doktore i zbire i smetlare poneko ne voli, ali vatroprasci su svima ok :)
<SilverSpace> ovi bi trebali nositi reklame za red boll
<BotaniCar> kakav PR ! :)
<SilverSpace> bull*
<BotaniCar> haha, SilverSpace: de zamisli ono redbull akrobatsko letenje u kanaderima :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> BotaniCar: ja samo znam za DVD-ove... dobrovoljna vatrogasna drustva
<BotaniCar> dodobas: :)))))))
<dodobas> sjecam se jedne subote... davno...bili u birtiji...
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kuzis ti to red bull bi sigurno platio reklamu na kanaderima :)
<dodobas> dodje lik, tko ide na Brac (ili negdje) gasit pozar
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: da da da :)
 * obruT je bio clan DVD-a jedno vrijeme... bio i na gasenju pozara nekoliko puta :P
<dodobas> za 30min se skupilo 20tak ljudi s opremom, sjeli u kombi... i isli gasiti ...
<SilverSpace> obruT: uu slunju :)
<obruT> aha :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar: jednostavno je; vatrogasci ne mogu napraviti vecu stetu od pozara
<obruT> cijelu osnovnu skolu, tad sam isao na takmicenja i to, a onda nesto za vrijeme faksa... no kak vise ne zivim tamo, eto...
<BotaniCar> ivoks: totalno si to dobro rekao !! :)
<obruT> ivoks: mislis ? u japanu vatrogasci imali neku festu, izgorio im vatrogasni dom :)
<obruT> vjerojatno su nakon toga svi izveli harakiri :)
<Mmike> me je isto bio vatrogasac k'o klinac :)
<Mmike> zapalio sam skolu skoro, pogasio to sve, dobio nagradu od skole :)
<Mmike> kao mladi vatrogasac jos uz to, jeldte :)
<obruT> :)
<obruT> tako znaci, palio bi da bi imao sto gasit :)
<obruT> jesi bio u Selcu stogod u zadnje vrijeme ? :P :)
<jelly-home> tjah, zna se vatrogascima cuva radna mjesta
<jelly-home> tko*
<Mmike> :) :)
<Mmike> ma, bacali smo petarde u kontejner
<SilverSpace> kao klinac sjecam se u križevcima jedno ljeto svaki dan skoro je netko potpaljivao sjenike 
<Mmike> i onda se isti zapalio, onak, lagano
<Mmike> kao kaj cemo, reko, treba zaustavit dovod zraka!
<Mmike> i zatvorimo, i gledamo
<SilverSpace> i to je trajalo par mjeseci 
<Mmike> i dimi se kontejner tak 2-3 minute, i frend veli ajmo vidjet kaj ima
<Mmike> i otvorimo, i dodje zrak i vatra se jace rasplamsa
<Mmike> i wooo, zatvorimo opet
<SilverSpace> svi smo isli u patrole 
<Mmike> i 2-3 minute nista, pa opet dim krene
<Mmike> al' sad se unutra rastinjalo opako
<Mmike> i otvorimo, kad je doso zrak, plamencuga
<Mmike> onak, gori, za popizdit
<ivoks> ja sam samo tulumirao po vatrogasnim domovima
<Mmike> ova 3jica pobjegli 
<Mmike> a ja trk u skolu po vatrogasni aparat, i pogasio to sved
<Mmike> :)
<BotaniCar> bra'o mmika !
<SilverSpace> u kuci moze dosta dugo tinjati vatra bez zraka ali kad pukne staklo onda sve plane
<SilverSpace> ovo je nekada bila firma http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/prvi-na-markovom-trgu-od-skidanja-zabrane-prosvjed-radnika-rizodasiljaca/627491.aspx
<SilverSpace> svi su htjeli raditi u njoj
<SilverSpace> pijani kreten http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/pijan-vozio-autu-desetero-se-zabio-policijsko-vozilo-clanak-434414
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> zabranit alkohol
<SilverSpace> doduse neki dan sam vidio to u kvartu iz jedne birtije su krenuli nastaviti pit u drugu birtiju i njih sedam majmuna sjeli u punto i zaglavili na lezecem policajcu
<SilverSpace> svi su se odvalili od smjeha na terasi birtije
<SilverSpace> kad su ovi poceli na sred ceste izlaziti iz auta
<SilverSpace> da bi prosli lezeceg policajca :)
<SilverSpace> koji pehisti http://www.jutarnji.hr/akcija-spasavanja-hgss-a--spasili-engleske-turiste--pa-jednog-od-njih-ugrizla-zmija/1043061/
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim zasto u ferrariu vise drze onoga Massu
<SilverSpace> ne da je los nego je prelos
<Mmike> je
<Mmike> al' ima netko pravo kad je rekao
<Mmike> da je takav od one nesrece
<Mmike> nije prije bio tak los
<SilverSpace> ali to je 2008 bilo mislim 
<SilverSpace> previse dugo se slepa
<ivoks> http://h30565.www3.hp.com/t5/Feature-Articles/Juju-DevOps-for-Cloud-Services/ba-p/5480
<SilverSpace> kak ljudi nemaju pojma kak se przi cd iz iso datoteke jednostavno sprze iso na cd
<BotaniCar> kaj citam da su juce postavili novi tire-change-time rekord ? Svaka im dala 
<Mmike> di
<Mmike> tko
<Mmike> kaj
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> pa vikend je ovaj
<Mmike> erm, formula je vikend
<Mmike> ovaj
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> uzas
<BotaniCar> da ! :) Uglavnom, neki tamo, promijenili gume u boxu za 2.xx sekundi :) Manijaci :)
<ivoks> http://www.nature.com/nbt/journal/vaop/ncurrent/extref/nbt.2269-S4.mov
<ivoks> umjetne meduze
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da madarska zasto uzas :)
<Mmike> uzas kak sam tulav danas
<Mmike> nije uzas madjarska
<Mmike> dobra staza za ove gume
<Mmike> brijem da ce bit super utrka
<SilverSpace> na planeti zemlji prije su prevladavali biljojedi nakon pada meteorita na zemlju preživjeli su vecinom mesožderi
<jelly> yum
<BotaniCar> yum search yum ! :)
<SilverSpace> yum the yum
<BotaniCar> Ne znam zakaj me vegani obicno otpile kad udjemo u raspravu i ja ih pitam 'ok, ako je veganstvo jedini pravi i prirodan izbor, zakaj svi ljudi imaju ocnjake' .. 
<BotaniCar> imam jos par takvih na koje dobijem ignore :( 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> cek, onaj UEFI problem koje windows8 certified hardver donosi drugim OS-ovima je jos u procesu rjesavanja ? 
<BotaniCar> muahahaha, citam da bu to stvaralo probleme i ako ces htjeti downgrade na windows 7 :)))
<jelly> pa, da, jasno
<jelly> mislim izdat ce MS update za win7 kad dodju do toga
<BotaniCar> nabijem ih na kuki, inace ih branim,ali ovo je monopolizam samo takav .. cudi me da su HW vendori na to pristali .. 
<BotaniCar> S vedre strane, ovo je finalno piljenje grane windowsima XP :) 
<jelly> njima prodaja hw-a sa windowsima donosi prihod
<BotaniCar> jelly: svejedno, oni su imali(imaju) polugu reci MSu da odjebe s tim, ne bi im pala prodaja jer MS nema izbora nego windowse staviti na neki hardver .. 
<BotaniCar> valjda, kuki ja znam o poslovnom odlucivanju na tom nivou
<jelly> bi, pala bi im prodaja jer MS drzi svkog vendora za muda
<jelly> jedino da se bitan % hw vendora dogovori, a nemaju neki incentive
<BotaniCar> nda, oni su k'o i auto industrija, debili, nemogu se dogovoriti ni oko toga jel vrijeme lijepo ili nije .. 
<SilverSpace> ha sandale po noci hjao http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/nezgoda-paklenici-brazilac-primio-serum-protiv-ugriza-zmije-clanak-434391
<BotaniCar> joj , suti, susedu 2 ulaza od mene pred par dana zmija ujela pesa, ne usudim se vrata od terase ostaviti otvorena po noci 
<BotaniCar> neko vece luftam boravak i zaspim u boravku,probudim se, a s stola me gleda zabica :)
<jelly> ribbit
<jelly> pa di ti zivis?!
<BotaniCar> Kašinska cesta 143 , sesvete
<BotaniCar> Ako dolazis na kavu inzistiram na prethodnoj najavi, nema mi zene pa je nered doma :)
<BotaniCar> Ali ne smrdi po cigarama .. jebate kak sam izdresiran, i sam doma pusim na terasi .. :) 
<Mmike> cek cek
<Mmike> OD KAD TI NEMA ZENE?!
<BotaniCar> od .. kajaznam, cini se kao vjecnost :)
<Mmike> root@rntest15:~# free -g
<Mmike>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Mmike> Mem:           141         97         44          0          0         92
<BotaniCar> Sunce im jebem nekonzistentno .. frajeri ciji hardver koristimo za .. nesto .. ubacuju i micu neke ficure kak im se digne iz verzije firmvera u verziju, paralelno njigovi developeri softvera za taj hardver kao da su na drugoj planeti,pa pocesto moras imati inejblan/disejblan firmware feature kojeg nema , da bi softver radio .. 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: trebas kupiti petrolej i nema straha od zmija
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kak reagiraju na petrolej i kaj trebam napraviti s njim ?
<BotaniCar> i,jel mora biti petrolej ili moze i razrjedjivac/benzin posluziti ?
<SilverSpace> kad smo isli u ribiciju na kampiranje prvo kad smo ocistili plato za kampiranje rubove smo poprskali petrolejem i nikada nam nikakvi vrag nije dosao
<SilverSpace> petrolej je ulje pa duze drzi 
<SilverSpace> miris
<BotaniCar> Ahh 
<BotaniCar> ok, thx
<SilverSpace> inace dva puta nam je u logor dosla divlja svinja
<SilverSpace> a mi u satoru cekamo da ode
<SilverSpace> frka i panika imas samo sekiru 
<SilverSpace> dosla samo zato kaj smo navecer bili ljeni vatru zapaliti 
<SilverSpace> kad je vatra u blizini nece doci bezo od vatre ko sam vrag
<BotaniCar> joj, veprova se sjecam s straze, pusti ih z vragom, bestije :) Dobro velis, ja sam se s puskom u ruci usral, di nebi samo s sikiricom :)
<SilverSpace> kad je prvi puta usao u logor poceli smo se derati jer smo mislili da ce pobjeci ali vrag je stao i poceo bjesno roktati pa smo zasutjeli ko pickice
<BotaniCar> da da ,nije da su plasljive, jos ako nije sama :)
<SilverSpace> drugi puta smo sutjeli da ode pa smo potpalili vatru da se ne vrati
<BotaniCar> decki, kak se zove ovakav ( http://i50.tinypic.com/5tuq12.jpg ) USB konektor , i kakav konvertr trebam za 'normalan' USB pristek ? 
<SilverSpace> kaj to nije usb 3.0
<SilverSpace> oni su plavi
<BotaniCar> Pa, je, ali drugi USB 3 diskovi koje imam imaju 'normalan' steker. I dobijem ovaj disk, kao poklon, dodjem doma, ocu ga steknuti u USB3 konektor na maticnoj i neide .. 
<BotaniCar> sad ga donesem na posao, i stari HP server (stariji od USB3 specke) ima steker na sebi .. i pashe 
<BotaniCar> nish, idem naci pamflet od tog HPa, mora pisati kakve portove ima na sebi 
<SilverSpace> hm cudno
<Mmike> ivoks, metni si ovo na auto: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/544629_10150990345848842_862491250_n.jpg
<Mmike> :)
<obruT> jel tko od vas dao izradit custom kuhinju ili barem element ? ono za ugradbene pizdarije ?
<obruT> u biti cu vjerojatno nabavit ugradbenu pecnicu i plocu za kuhanje pa bi me okvirno zanimalo koliko bi kostao element samo za to i gdje to uopce najbolje dati napraviti ?
<SilverSpace> obruT: time sam se ja bavio neko vrijeme
<SilverSpace> uz pecnicu i plocu dobijes sve dimenzije elementa kakav bi trebao biti
<SilverSpace> imas dvije solucije da si sam napravis po tim dimenzijama ili odes do nekog stolara da ti napravi 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jedino ti je problem gornja drvena ploca kaj ce ti biti razlicita od sadasnje 
<BotaniCar> obruT: ja sam si dal kuhinju delat' 
<BotaniCar> i, mogu reci da bi bolje bilo da sam si ju sam radil, za onolikokoliko su me ogulili ispecem zanat od nule
<SilverSpace> nis ne dode jeftinije ak si das delat
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj ti je po zelji raspored svih elemenaa bolji
<SilverSpace> i nesto kvalitetniji materijal
<SilverSpace> uh ovako bi mi nesto dobro doslo http://www.webgradnja.hr/images/katalog/popup/vrtna-kuhinja-po-narudzbi-razanj-rostilj-kuhinjski-elementi-radna-ploha-3654-2.jpg
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ono je bio standardni USB3.0A konektor, naravno, kod mene uvijek mora biti nekaj specijalno .. nikak da nadjem sliku konektora istog kao taj moj, i gledam nekaj ovaj server u kojem je to bilo prvotno ukopcano, i skuzim da je konektor pukao i da je ta plastika ostala u stekeru diska :) A puklo je kao da je industrijski rezano , ravno, i izgleda kao da mora biti tamo :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol
<SilverSpace> mutna ti slika bila pa se ne vidi dobro
<BotaniCar> stari moj, ja sam 30 min izgubio, i onda pogledam backside servera, spojim 2+2 i odem po kombinirke :) 
<BotaniCar> ma i bez slike ne bi skuzio, ta plastika kaj je ostala unutra je pukla kao da je napravljena da bude tamo, ravno, neogrebano .. 
<BotaniCar> cuj mene'bez slike ne bi skuzi' .. naravno .. mislio sam ' s boljom slikom :)
<SilverSpace> kak na glupost vrjeme izgubis
<BotaniCar> a cuj, da sam imal nekaj bitnije, ne bi ovo cackal :) 
<SilverSpace> ima takvih gluposti da te zaboli glava dok ne skuzis
<BotaniCar> Trebal si vidjet kad smo s ekipom iz Koncara nekaj delali, i spajamo 2 uredjaja i ne radi .. i nikak i nikak , i veli jedan inzinjer da probamo izvaditi iz kabla jednu zicicu koja nije bila spojena na nista, i proradi .. 
<BotaniCar> kak je ziva bila siva, nazvali smo to sindrom sive zice :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Najsmjesniji je bio lik kaj je to predlozio kad je rekao "nisam se nadao da ce to pomoci, samo sam vec bio ocajan" :)
<SilverSpace> kod frenda na hp laptopu nikako sloziti one dodatne tipke koje su radile kod prve instalacije
<SilverSpace> popizdio vec par puta kad donese do mene lap
<SilverSpace> i jucer me nazove i kaze rade
<BotaniCar> ?
<SilverSpace> kak sad
<SilverSpace> jednostavno proradile
<SilverSpace> pitaj boga vraga zasto
<BotaniCar> LOL ! Ako ista mrzim i volim u isto vrijeme , to su problemi koji se sami rijese .. kaj kad se ponovi ?
<SilverSpace> da
<Mmike> true
<SilverSpace> ovako izgorit na suncu je umjetnost http://www.show.hr/poster/umjetnicko-suncanje/
<BotaniCar> kako ? :) 
 * BotaniCar cita Common ICT security mistakes in corporate environments.pptx i smije se :9
<Mmike> url?
<BotaniCar> nemam , dobio 'ovako'
<BotaniCar> ces na skype ili negje da ti dam ?
<Mmike> mail? :)
<BotaniCar> Kaže Fata Muji:
<BotaniCar> -Slušaj bolan Mujo, mali Nazim je sada doš`o u određene godine i trebalo bi mu objasnit neke stvari oko seksa. Al` molim te nemoj onako k`o životinja nego lijepo, znaš ono, kuce, mace, cvijeće i tako...razumiješ?
<BotaniCar> -A jes...hoću, hoću, ne brini.
<BotaniCar> Ode Fata na posao, a Mujo pozove maloga:
<BotaniCar> -Nazime sine, je l se sjećaš ti kad je ono stara bila prošle godine 4 dana kod svojih u Vakufu?
<BotaniCar> -Sjećam se babo, kako se ne bi` sjećo.
<BotaniCar> -A je l se sjećaš one kurve što smo je tri dana taslačili do besvjesti?
<BotaniCar> -Joooj....sjećam se babo...ih, kako se ne bi` toga sjeco!
<BotaniCar> -E pa da znaš sine, da ti isto tako to rade i kuce, i mace, i cvijeće
<BotaniCar> mario@splivalo.com ?
<SilverSpace> opet puse vani
<ivoks> win 18
<Mmike> jelly, bash je defaultni shell na debianu?
<Mmike> rootov, userov?
<BotaniCar> pih, /me upali debian , cini se da je
<jelly> Mmike: da
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> uvjeravalo me se da nije i da je dash default
<Mmike> i da je lose sto pisem skripte u bashu
<Mmike> lose bi bilo da imam /bin/sh na pocetku :)
<BotaniCar> lose bi bilo da nemas nikaj, kak sam ja znao pisati skripte :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=djjAWgbhrws
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: i nisi mi rekao koja ti je mail adresa :) 
<jelly> Mmike: a jes ti problem ubacit squeeze installer i provjerit
<jelly> al ko da je bitno koji je login shell
<BotaniCar> bas(h)
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=Bq8wicp3PwI
<BotaniCar> mrzim youtube linkove, nikad ne znas kaj je iza .. ima na undernet/#croatia bot koji , kad linkas, da human readable output na kanal, da ne klikces ako te ne zanima 
<ivoks> definiraj default shell
<ivoks> default shell kao 'kamo upucuje /bin/sh' ili
<ivoks> default shell kao 'shell koji korisnici dobiju po defaultu'
<BotaniCar> ovo drugo, bit ce
<ivoks> ovo drugo je svuda bash, koliko ja znam
<jelly> ivoks: kako bi vlasnici kanala reagirali na bota koji veli 
<jelly> Title: Najsmesniji klipovi Balkana, Views: 1429820, Rating: 97.050868%
<jelly> za svaki youtube link
<BotaniCar> jelly: postavi to, makar samo meni na MSG to davao :) 
<BotaniCar> Nemrem ne kliknut kad se linka nekaj, a 3/4 tog me ne zanima :)
<ivoks> jelly: odobravajuce
<jelly> jenog supybot-a i http://git.fedorahosted.org/git/?p=fedbot.git;a=tree;f=Supytube;h=e5b60df268b15a41ee2d45c1f81d641cbd1e6af9;hb=fb273343016b5be0100f76c8c03012bb339a47d4
<Mmike> hm
<ivoks> jelly: title bi bio dovoljan, detalji nisu potrebni
<jelly> ivoks: jesu jesu
<BotaniCar> jelly: :))))))))))))))
<jelly> ak je Rating 60% znas da je neka podvala
<BotaniCar> i clip lenght, da znam jel stignem odgledati prije nego moram na bus ! :)
<jelly> i muzicku?
<jelly> this means nothing to meeeee aaaaa VIENNAAAAAA
<BotaniCar> erm, pa clip je vjerojatno neka muzicka :)
<Mmike> obruT, 
<Mmike> ili jelly 
<Mmike> sad sam zvao amis jer mi umro net bio
<Mmike> dok su se odazvali, proradio net
<Mmike> i sad, ispricam kaj je bilo
<Mmike> veli lik, sve je ok
<Mmike> reko, je, sve suepr radi
<Mmike> veli lik, samo malo, kad ste vec nazvali, sad cemo vamo procistiti signral
<Mmike> i jedno 45 sekundi mahnitog tipkanja 
<Mmike> i kaze, eto, sad je ok
<Mmike> vidim da je signal cist
<Mmike> wtf?
<dodobas> 'procistiti signal' ?
<BotaniCar> lol !!!
<BotaniCar> vjerojatno je uzeo neki mrezni 'cilit bang' i dekorodirao kabl od njih do tebe
<BotaniCar> magicari, ti mrezni tehnicari , kazem ti 
<obruT> Mmike: jesi trebo drzat tanjir ispred telefona za to vrijeme ?
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> al' nisam imo
<Mmike> imo sam tanjUr al' ne i tanjIr
<Mmike> misli
<BotaniCar> Musli ! 
<BotaniCar> s tockicama iznad 'u'
<BotaniCar> pomazem tipu debagirati zakaj se aplikacija  koju izvrti iz cmd skripte ne vrti , veli frajer "ja napisem 'cmd /c mojaaplikacija' i nista" -.. i ovo i ono, na kraju ispadne da se app izvrti tak brzo da se onaj crni prozor ni ne vidi :)
<jelly> zato se prvo otvori prozor, pa onda cmd /c ovoono
<BotaniCar> ma, lik je mistican bar koliko i ja, nije htio reci kaj je ta aplikacija, pa da pogledamo njen output nego je koristio izmisljena imena
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> nije nit bitno
<BotaniCar> bas samm to mislio napisati :)
<jelly> ti sa izmisljenim imenima su mi posebno dragi
<gonehomefaast> znam ja biti medj njima , pa necu kenjat' :)
<jelly> "ne, domain.com nije tvoja domena, to je necija postojeca domena i nemoj je koristiti u primjerima jer ce nekome stizati smece"
<jelly> ko da je mene briga kaj on ima grandmariddenhard.com
<Mmike> a kad ekipa pizdi sto im saljes SMS po noci?
<Mmike> jer imaju mail forwadiran na SMS?
<Mmike> seen that ? :)
<jelly> "slozit cemo vam gasenje i paljenje forwarda navecer i ujutro za $500"
<Mmike> fren jedan
<Mmike> davno kad je to postala 'brija' si je to upalio
<Mmike> i sad, jbg
<Mmike> ico i ja budni bili u 3 ujutro
<Mmike> i mailali se, a on bio u Cc:u
<Mmike> :0 popizdio lik
<ivoks> Slovenci provocirali povicima 'nož, žica, Srebrenica'
<ivoks> ovi slovenci su veci balkanci od svih nas
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/muskarca-djetetom-zracnom-madracu-otpuhala-bura-pucinu-clanak-434501
<ivoks> ahaahaahaha
<obruT> http://www.24sata.hr/sport/tesko-podnio-poraz-biciklist-histericno-plakao-poput-djeteta-275276
<obruT> ajme
<Mmike> usro me smrdljivi martin
<Mmike> minijaturni
<Mmike> smrdi za popizdi
<SilverSpace> obruT: nis cudno 
<SilverSpace> i alfonso prije dvije godine plako sto nije osvojio f1 
#ubuntu-hr 2012-07-25
<dodobas> yoakeoal
<zagryl> yabadabadu
<MmikeDOMA> Kyaelb
<BotaniCar|2> jutro, junacine
<MmikeDOMA> Battlefield Earth - najbolji SF roman ikad, najlosiji film ikad
<BotaniCar|2> space opere , ehh,steta sto je to stalo s pisanjem/snimanjem
<obruT> eh da, sjecam se te knjige, kao super sve... a film sam izdrzao jedno 15 minuta, slom zivaca dobio koliko je los
<MmikeDOMA> ja sam kjnigu procitao jedno 4-5 puta
<MmikeDOMA> sad ju opet citam
<MmikeDOMA> i "skinuo" film neki dan
<MmikeDOMA> brate miiiiiiili kako si loooooooooooos
<obruT> jel gledo tko novog betmena ?
<MmikeDOMA> ma kako fino pada
<MmikeDOMA> obruT, ne
<MmikeDOMA> ja bar nisam
<MmikeDOMA> betmeni su mi toliko glupi filmovi
<MmikeDOMA> to k'o da me pitas jesam gledao novu trnoruzicu
<obruT> eh
<obruT> a koji si gledao do sad ?
<MmikeDOMA> zadnji sam gledao onaj
<MmikeDOMA> hm
<MmikeDOMA> neki :)
<MmikeDOMA> pred jedno 3-4 godine
<Mmike> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Mmike> debilni mysql i uzasni nacin grantiranja i ja kreten nad kretenima, onak, letim iznad svih kako sam kreten!
<ivoks> otkaz
<ivoks> 'piše: Europska banka snizila prognoze rasta za Hrvatsku, gospodarski oporavak stiže tek sljedeće'
<ivoks> mislim da ovo slusamo vec 3-4 godine :)
<Mmike> da :)
<BotaniCar|2> muahahaha, raspao mi se cpanel :) 
<BotaniCar|2> sad bu veselja :)
<SilverSpace> hebo cpanel :)
<dodobas> Mmike: jel se vidimo sutra ?
<Mmike> tehnicki, da
<Mmike> taj cpanel bi zakonom zabranio
<BotaniCar|2> suglasan :) 
<BotaniCar|2> ja bi takodjer zakonom zabranio rentanje VPSa s cpanelom, a ne placanje dodatne usluge full managementa, pa nek se oni jebu s tim .. ali sto ces, jeftinije je da ja krpam :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/da-bi-otisao-s-posla--zapalio-podmornicu/1043205/
<SilverSpace> bemti budale
<ivoks> 042 pozivni...
<ivoks> to je varazdin, jel?
<ivoks> ovo mi treba:
<ivoks> http://www.ajproizvodi.com/vanjsko-okruenje/stalci-za-bicikle/stalak-za-bicikle-podna-ili-zidna-montaa-za-5-bicikala/1585110-31373.wf
<ivoks> uvoze iz svedske, 3 tjedna isporuka
<ivoks> pa kaj su mutavi, kaj to kod nas nitko ne moze napraviti?
<Mmike> ivoks, ti bi bio jeben cacic :)
<Mmike> mislim, prvi predsjednik vlade, ne ubojica :)
<ivoks> http://www.miv.hr/?lang=HR&LanguageID=-1&FLASHID=12642
<ivoks> ovi pak rade dvotonske drzace
 * obruT treba neki stalak za biciklo za u stan na zid
<obruT> inace, neki nas tip je smislio dobre (javne) stalke za bicikle koji jos otezavaju kradju, ali nije imao uspjeha pri ponudi
<ivoks> vidio sam ja jedne
<ivoks> okomito se bicikli slazu
<ivoks> al 5000kn za 10 bicikala...
<ivoks> nasao sam jednog proizvodjaca
<ivoks> http://www.euromodul.hr/
<BotaniCar|2> rekompajl apacheta i phpa mi se vec 30 min vrti <3
<obruT> ajme... ja se ne sjecam kad sam to zadnji put kompajlirao
<obruT> bas nemas u nekom repou to sto trebas ili ?
<SilverSpace> svi ti stalci ne vrijede kujcu 
<SilverSpace> pogotovo ako imas disk
<obruT> zasto bi itko vozio bicikl s diskovima po gradu :P
<SilverSpace> i skroz su krivo koncipirani
<Mmike> obruT, zato kaj si ga jeftino kupio? :)
 * Mmike ima diskove na bajku :)
<obruT> diskovi su IMHO samo pizdarija ako ih bas ne trebas... em je bajk tezi, em u pravilu skuplji, em sjebaniji za odrzavanje, em ak malo kvrcnes disk i skrivi ti se, u banani si
<obruT> i jos uz to, jeftini diskovi su skuplji i losiji od vbrakeova
<SilverSpace> em te ruke ne bole na spustanju od stiskanja
<obruT> ruke te ne bole ako imas hidrauliku
<SilverSpace> naravno
<dodobas> Mmike: si vidio -> http://www.pgbarman.org/
<Mmike> pa, ja imam jeftine diskove, rekao bih
<Mmike> tj, neznam
<Mmike> nemam hidrauliku
<Mmike> par puta sam se spustao po ovecim nizbrdicama i nemam bedova s kocenjem
<Mmike> stovise, super koce :)
<obruT> super koce i moji vbrejkovi na ovecim nizbrdicama :P :)
<dodobas> i onda na pola moras stati i promjeniti vbrake... jer si ga spalio :P
<obruT> i po blatu i po kisi i po suhom i svemu... bed je samo ak imam celave gume, onda po blatu i zemlji malo klize :)
<BotaniCar|2> slozio sam :)
<Mmike> dodobas, upravo
<Mmike> dodobas, ne kuzim svrhu
<obruT> dodobas: ajme, kakve pakne furas na vbrakeovima ? od putra ? :P
<dodobas> klikalica
<dodobas> obruT: pa race grade... kakve druge
<BotaniCar|2> pita me frajer(hostingcentar tehnicar), kad sam mu rekao da rekompajliram apache/php, da li sam iskljucio tomcat, reko ''majstore, tomcat ne diram ni stapom, ne znam dovoljno o njemu' :)
<obruT> meni moje traju fakat dugo, a onak, voznja bez brda za mene nije voznja
<obruT> na mtb-u ove zadnje imam vec ne znam koliko, a na specki jos nisam mijenjao pakne (dakle dvije i nesto godine), a visinske sam nabro ko neki u 20 godina :P
<obruT> dakle, ne treba mijenjat pakne nakon jednog spusta :P
<zagryl> vožnja bez brda nije voznja... pogotovo nizbrdo... :)
<Mmike> obruT, neznam, ja prezadovoljan ovim
<Mmike> koce i po kisi
<BotaniCar|2> obruT: nemam u repou nista relevantno jer sveee kaj se kroz cPanel ide mora biti kompajlirano tak da dela s njim .. 
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, zakaj odrzavas cpanel
<Mmike> mene su zvali da odem u amazon radit
<Mmike> i odrzvat cpanel
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> avalon
<Mmike> ne amazon :)
<Mmike> lol
<zagryl> hahahaa
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: postavio si to kao da imam izbora koje cu zadatke prihvatiti ili ne :)
<Mmike> da, naime
<dodobas> Mmike: pa bas si mogao
<Mmike> ako slijepo izvrsvas zadatake, propizdis prije ili kasnije
<Mmike> ili ako sef nema razumjevanja kad mu kazes 'gle, to ti je glupo zato i zato'
<Mmike> dodobas, btw, kaj sutra idemo jest ond anekaj tamo u onaj zulj? :)
<Mmike> zar
<Mmike> ili kako vec
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: placaju me da 8h rjesavam sranja, ne mogu birati koje cu guzice brisati, koje ne :)
<Mmike> treba kupit plantazu
<Mmike> maka
<Mmike> veliku
<BotaniCar|2> Kaj se tice 'ima shef razumjevanja' , zakupiti cemo iduci mjesec linode host i migriram sve tamo 
<Mmike> hetzner ti je jeftiniji
<BotaniCar|2> objasnio sam mu da meni nije bed, ali da njemu je (downtime)
<BotaniCar|2> Hetzner ne nudi u kojem cu (geografski) centru biti 
<BotaniCar|2> a to mi je side benefit koji je jeben jer planiramo nesto prodati vjetnamcima, pa da im bude odzivnije .. 
<dodobas> Mmike: zulj ?
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/sport/vijesti/na-bregani-uhicena-dvojica-vise-150-baklji-50-dimnih-bombi-clanak-434498
<Mmike> ma zar
<SilverSpace> BBB
<dodobas> Mmike: kako god... mozemo ici jesti
<BotaniCar|2> DINAMOOOO , moj DIII NAAA MOOOOO 
<BotaniCar|2> Ide tko na tekmu danas ? 
<SilverSpace> Nakon pokolja u Coloradu nastala jagma za oružjem. Porasla prodaja za 43%
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: ma hebala te tekma i Ludogorec
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> ludogorec
<ivoks> di je taj dinamo spao
<ivoks> na ludogorec
<SilverSpace> bugari
<ivoks> ludi gorani
<SilverSpace> 35tisuca stanovnika
<BotaniCar|2> a cuj, spao-ne spao, navijam za dinamo, nemozes (ne bi trebao) biti navijac samo u dobrim danima 
<SilverSpace> i stadion od 8tisuca
<BotaniCar|2> osim toga, tekma vam je mozda bezveze, ali se racuna za ulazak u ligu 
<SilverSpace> danas ce biti vise redara i murije nego pravih navijaca
<SilverSpace> bila ekipa iz kvarta u ludogorcu na tekmi
<BotaniCar|2> i ? 
<ivoks> a vidi fotke
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/saljite-nam-fotografije-skrivenih-ljepota-hrvatske-osvojite-nagradu-galerija-433972
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/data/slika/115/571950.jpg
<obruT> super mi je kad se objave ove fotke skrivenih plaza... e pa to vise nece bit skrivena plaza :P
<ivoks> ova hoce :)
<ivoks> ne mozes do tamo autom :D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: super im je bilo pifo jeftino 
<SilverSpace> kaj oces bolje
<BotaniCar|2> EO VIDIS SilverSpace, treba ih istuc na tekmi i napit ih poslije :) 
<Mmike> http://www.vecernji.hr/data/slika/115/571950.jpg <- ima li odvratnijeg mjestsa
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: kazu novinari bugarski karta za dinamo jeftinija od pifa u zg :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ima, kod tebe doma :p
<Mmike> kornati, uzas
<Mmike> ne kuzim kaj ima tamo dobro
<SilverSpace> ni ja
<Mmike> nepristupacan teren, uvale sa ostrim kamenjem
<BotaniCar|2> zakaj mi 'appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool' zeme 100% CPU na duugo vrijeme ? Kaj to u stvari radi ?
<Mmike> pun kurac osa
<Mmike> ima toliko ljepsih a isto izoliranih mjesta po jadranu
<obruT> mjesto je bezveze jer je samo kamenjar i nema hlada :P
<Mmike> totalno bezveze, da
<Mmike> dosao pred 2 godine na kornate
<obruT> mislim, more lijepo izgleda, ali ima takvog mora i na lijepsim mjestima
<Mmike> isplovili iz tribunja, cca 4 i pol sata tandrkanja u brodici
<BotaniCar|2> Fati dosadilo da svaku večer Mujo dolazi kući pijan pa mu kaže:
<BotaniCar|2> - Biraj, "Ja ili pivo"?
<BotaniCar|2> - A koliko piva?- pita Mujo..
<Mmike> i dodjemo u uvalu Lavsa mislim da se zove
<Mmike> oko 23, cca
<Mmike> milina,
<Mmike> ono, fakat milina
<Mmike> probudimo se ujutro
<Mmike> i nestane carolija :0
<jelly> that's what she said
<ivoks> tko ne zna, ne zna :)
<ivoks> ima plaza na kornatima
<ivoks> pjescanih
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/283940_10150253841411444_4264768_n.jpg
<Mmike> recimo
<Mmike> 505 puta bolje mjesto (ok, malo je fotka usrana)
<Mmike> pjescana plaza
<Mmike> isto nemres autom doc
<Mmike> hlada okolo koliko hoces
<obruT> idealna uvala: nema nikog, more ko na onoj gore fotki, sitni pjesak ili neki sljunak, ali ne mulj :P okolo stjencine i dovoljno duboka voda da se moze skakat, par metara dalje sumarak s finom mekom zemljicom i debela hladovina :)
<Mmike> facialabuse.com
<Mmike> pa daj
<Mmike> kak 
<Mmike> odakle smisis TAKAV NAZIV!
<ivoks> obruT: ona slika s kornata?
<Mmike> obruT, da, opisao si jedno 100 uvala po jadranu :)
<ivoks> yakvo more?
<obruT> Mmike:  pa ne bas jer obicno svuda ima previse ljudi :P
<Mmike> onakvo more je svugdje u dalmaciji
<Mmike> gore, sjeverni jadran, tam je malo sugavo :)
<Mmike> obruT, ja ih na Hvaru znam jedno 20ak, i to na sjevernoj strani otoka, di mozes samo brodicom doc
<Mmike> znam ih i 4 na korculi, samo tamo nemam brodicu pa nikad ne odem :)
<obruT> pa znam i ja par i onda cura i ja se nekak jedva dovucemo tamo, budemo sami o evo faking brodice i pokvari dozivljaj :P
<Mmike> a lastovo? eee, oni otocici iza
<Mmike> obruT, ti s brodicama koji dodju, lokalci, ne smetaju
<obruT> lastovo rulez :) tamo odes na bilo koju plazu i nema nikog :)
<Mmike> da :)
<Mmike> ja nisam ubrao ljepotu kornata
 * obruT bi opet tamo
<Mmike> tj, ne pali me kamenjar i zvizdan i ose 
<Mmike> veli ekipa koja se bavi ronjenjem d aje jebeno ispod
<obruT> mislim, jedino sto me sprijecava da opet odem na Lastovo je to sto jos ima otoka koje moram obici :)
<Mmike> daleko je, za popizdit
<Mmike> ja sam u Veloj Luci svake godine i dvaput sam bio na lastovu :)
<Mmike> nisam nikad bio na losinjima cresovima rabovima i tima tamo gore
<Mmike> krk mi je bezveze skroz :)
<Mmike> jedino, trreba sat i pol do tamo
<ivoks> meni je cijeli sjeverni jadran bez veze
<ivoks> istrijanima skidam kapu na umijecu u turizmu
<ivoks> ali to je sva tako plitko i mutno
<Mmike> da
<ivoks> doduse, nisam bio na rabu, cresu, losinju...
<ivoks> tamo sigurno nije mutno
<ivoks> ali krk, crikvenica, zbljuv
<Mmike> novi vinodolski :)
<ivoks> nego, idem dalje raditi
<ivoks> isss...
<ivoks> onaj lik trazi 20.000kn za dva stalka
<ivoks> rok isporuke mjesec dana
<ivoks> nis, sam cu to zavariti
<ivoks> ovi nisu normalni
<SilverSpace> joj di ste vi gledali mutno u istri 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: poslje 2l vina.. :)
<SilverSpace> istra je idealna za camac
<SilverSpace> dodobas: izgleda poslje malvazije
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar|2> razmisljam da se ponudim da odrzavam IT sustav UZMAH-u , nisam siguran koliko ce blagonaklono to gledati moj trenutni/buduci poslodavac. S druge strane, radio bih im to popodnevima i besplatno pa .. 
<SilverSpace> ludi arapi http://max.tportal.hr/Upoznajte-najludeg-vozaca-na-svijetu-Video_13039_0__0.aspx
<SilverSpace> od svih mjesta sto sam bio na jadranu najvise mi se svidio mali losinj
<Mmike> UZMAH?
<Mmike> wtf? :)
<Mmike> nisam bio na losinjima
<dodobas> ja provezao biciklom... davnih dana :)
<ivoks> na jadranu su sva mjesta lijepa
<zagryl> da, toje ovim ludim arapima nacionalni sport
<ivoks> ali u 6. i 9. mjesecu
<ivoks> 7 i 8 su koma
<SilverSpace> piše: Europska banka snizila prognoze rasta za Hrvatsku, gospodarski oporavak stiže tek sljedeće godine
<zagryl> to je isto kad na dućanu ima naljepnica "Vraćam se odmah"
<SilverSpace> eh da i sad ce svi nis ne raditi i cekati sljedecu godinu
<SilverSpace> hebene banke 
<ivoks> nisu banke krive
<SilverSpace> sa tim prognozama najvise stete i sebi rade
<ivoks> ako ja kazem 'prognoziram da ce mjesec postati zelen', tko bi me trebao slusati?
<SilverSpace> rade paniku
<ivoks> samo budale
<ivoks> ljudi koji rade, rade, bez obzira na to sto netko kaze
<SilverSpace> ljudi su jako povodljivi
<ivoks> budale su povodljive
<SilverSpace> kad u novinama pocnu pisati o samoubistvima obavezno polje toga se poveca samouboica
<ivoks> samoubojstva i samoubojice
<Mmike> "Covjek je ugrozena vrsta"
<Mmike> (iz: Bojno polje Zemlja)
<ivoks> to je sa travoltom?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ugrozena vrsta? covjek je stetocina
<SilverSpace> garant ce se verati po mrezi http://www.vecernji.hr/sport/vijesti/stop-bakljama-mrezom-opasali-sjevernu-tribinu-maksimiru-clanak-434774
<SilverSpace> bit ce mrtvih
<Mmike> ivoks, najgori film ikad
<Mmike> ivoks, najbolji SF roman ikad
<ivoks> Mmike: davno sam to gledao
<Mmike> uzasan je film
<Mmike> jos ako si procitao knjigu prije
<Mmike> koja je fakat odlicna
<Mmike> film je porazno porazan
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim zakaj je covjek trcao po autocesti
<obruT> Mmike: Cres i Losinj su mi je ok, ima lijepih plaza i u doba kad ja tamo odem nema ljudi
<obruT> Mmike: bio na Cresu za prvi produzeni vikend u sestom mjesecu, dodjem na plazu "Lubenice", a dolje tri para, svi goli :)
<obruT> ajme, bila jedna talijanka s najvecim sisurinama koje sam vidio u zivo
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> ak nemas fotke, ne pricaj
<obruT> a ja s tri zenske i naravno, skinuo se gol u nadi da ce i one, al kitu :P nisu htjele :P
<Mmike> nije se desilo :)
<Mmike> ok, NEMOJ SHAREAT FOTKE!
<obruT> Mmike: fotke nisam jos stavio online nazalost
<SilverSpace> lol
<jelly> <Mmike> ivoks, najbolji SF roman ikad # da, kad imas 12 godina
<BotaniCar> imamo srece :)
<Mmike> jelly, ne :) 
<Mmike> jelly, upravo ga citam, odlican je
<jelly> heheh
<jelly> jel ono staro otokar kersovani izdanje
<BotaniCar> Kaj citate ? 
 * obruT trenutno Greystorma, sesti broj
<obruT> trenutno aka ovih dana, ne u ovom trenutku :)
<BotaniCar> Ja sam se primio (opet) vodica kroz galaksiju :) 
<obruT> ja sam se primio (opet) Cryptonomicona, ali sam prosli tjedan posjetio stripove^2 pa je uletio Greystorm :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol sjecam se tog dok je sestra citala vodica kroz galaksiju pa sam i ja malo pogledao i nije mi se svidilo
<BotaniCar> znao sam da imas atrofiran smisao za humor :)
<BotaniCar> nego, ces staviti samo slike sisa talijanke ? :)
<BotaniCar> Enego, se tko od starih ratnih rave konja sjeca https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuR0hJ24qzE&feature=player_embedded ? :) 
<ivoks> wow... lik mi ne moze isporuciti robu u razumom vremenu
<ivoks> jer mu je proizvodnja prekapacitirana
<ivoks> ne stignu sve napraviti
<ivoks> tak treba... radje cu njega cekati nego kupiti neki svedski proizvod :)
<BotaniCar> bas fino za procitati da netko radi 
<Mmike> jelly, ne, mladost :) ono izdanje di fali jedno 5-6 stranica prve knjige :)
<jelly> eh, ne sjecam se vise ni ko je izdao
<jelly> mislim to je zabavna knjiga za pustit mozak na pasu i pratit kak glavni lik sjebe svog sefa elijena, sve zle elijene, dobije curu i spasi svijet
<BotaniCar> i zlato , zlato !!!
<jelly> a bili su i neki avioni u igri
<jelly> ma bolje da se ne sjecam
<SilverSpace> LN
<BotaniCar> Moram fakat uzet' naramak tih starih knjiga kad odem opet u Bjelovar .. 
<jelly> od svega sto pise na wikipediji, "wish-fulfillment fantasy" je opis s kojim bih se slozio
<BotaniCar> ahahaha : http://gizmodo.com/5928737/this-must-be-the-stupidest-way-to-fire-one-of-the-worlds-deadliest-cannons?utm_campaign=socialflow_gizmodo_facebook&utm_source=gizmodo_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow
<zagryl> lol
<Mmike> jelly, ma, brijes, super je knjiga
<Mmike> bas pravi SF roman
<Mmike> nije debilan, k'o
<Mmike> recimo
<Mmike> onaj vorsikigan
<Mmike> ili kak se zove
<jelly> "can't tell if serious"
<Mmike> pustolovine majlsa vorkosigana
<Mmike> ili recimo 'fondacija'
<Mmike> mislim, obo je su ok romani/serijali
<Mmike> al' je BFearth bolji
<jelly> bilo kakvo smeće da Bujoldica napiše imat će neopisivo realističnije likove od tog Hubbarda
<jelly> al o ukusima...
<Mmike> nema sansi
<Mmike> al, da
<Mmike> jbg
<Mmike> kad nesh nikad jest s nama ic :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, oce ovi pucat vise?!
<BotaniCar> Mmike: de nemoj po Vorkosiganima i zaduzbini :) 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ko,di puca ? :)
<Mmike> ma, sam velim da je BFzemlja bolji roman
<Mmike> (MENI, MENI!)
<BotaniCar> BFE je NAJbolji roman, samo zato jer sam ga citao ko klinac i jeo sendvic s sunkericom i majonezom :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ovaj hauiver
<Mmike> hauicer
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ma, pucaju oni, ali ovo skakutanje je poanta :) Jebemti,imas crew koji moze granatu s nuklearnom glavom ispaliti na 45km, a oni skakucu oko toga :)
<Mmike> da, jebena je puskica :)
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/487334_504343149591970_1679854008_n.jpg
<BotaniCar> kaj mislis, bi nama dali da ispalimo ? Platio bi, makar pucao u more :)
<jelly> sta u more, na Trst
<obruT> tko ce pucat ? ja bi pucao ?
<BotaniCar> jelly: nemoj, ovaj se kanal logira, a nije tesko pogrijesiti za 1-2 stupnja visine kod nisanjenja u more :)
<BotaniCar> Malo o ekonomiji : http://pastebin.com/nSckfrHJ
<Mmike> BotaniCar, za to se koristi jebo.me/pas
<BotaniCar> Mmike: i sit corrected, zaboravio sam na jellyevo chedo, sram me i stid bilo
<Mmike> tako je
<Mmike> pljuni u zrak i nek' ti padne u oko sad!
<Mmike> :)
<BotaniCar> ma, pljunem si u usta
<jelly> paste.ubuntu.com je ok
<BotaniCar> jelly: ima sanse da negdje dignes youtube-bota ? :) Ono kaj sam naceo kao temu juce a ivoks se nije zgrozio ? 
<obruT> bio bi bolji neki bot kad netko posalje url na neku fotku da bot pogleda i opise sto je na fotki :)
<jelly> cekam lika koji vec ima bota da mi javi hoce li ga samo dovuci i na ovaj kanal
<BotaniCar> obruT: ne mora biti detaljno, asmo tipa 'ok sise' ili taknekaj, da :) 
<obruT> pa da :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: TIA !
<BotaniCar> ja iz sve marketinske papazjanije nisam uspio razluciti zakaj je http://cloudlinux.com/about/ bolji nego da si sam dignem cloud ?
<Mmike> jelly, kaki bot se koristi?
<Mmike> mislim, ajmo dic bota
<ivoks> di si nasao cloudlinux :)
<Mmike> chaky je nesto pokusavao
<ivoks> kraj amazona, rackspacea, nebule...
<Mmike> al' nista od toga
<BotaniCar> ivoks: nasao on mene, pa reko' , da ne bude da nisam ni oko bacio
<BotaniCar> al jos uvijek, ako imam svoje zeljezo, ne vidim benefit od toga da uzmem neko komercijalno cloud rjesenje umjesto da sam to slozim :) Treba domacu glup..pamet zaposlit' 
<BotaniCar> Prije nekoliko tjedana Slavko Linić je bio gost okruglog stola na Vernu o gospodarstvu i politici. Moderator ga je pitao isto to - nije li nelogično za njegovu mantru o poticanju gospodarstva  uvoditi porez na isplatu dividende, a ne uvesti porez na kamate.  
<BotaniCar>  
<BotaniCar> Kimnuo je glavom kao da se slaže i iskreno rekao: 'Da, razmišljali smo o tome. Ali nismo se usudili'. 
<BotaniCar> Kak ja volim RH .. 
<Mmike> ja ne 
<Mmike> hrpa debila
<Mmike> pola su lijeni
<Mmike> pola su zatucani
<BotaniCar> ti si pizdek 
<Mmike> mozda
<BotaniCar> sigurno jesi, volim te , ali si pizdek, i sitna dusa :) Dost' smo slicni:)
<BotaniCar> Ti prvi jambras protiv lokalpatriotizma ,mika, eto ti pejst jednog naseg akademika-pacifiste: 
<BotaniCar> Treba gospodarski, kulturno, pošteno i domoljubno odgajati hrvatski narod. Hrvatska je jedina država u Europi u kojoj nema u školi predmeta o državnom i nacionalnom domoljublju. U Švicarskoj se počinje s domoljubljem već u vrtićima.
<ivoks> BotaniCar: pa slozi si sam cloud, ako ti treba
<BotaniCar> ivoks: nema tu problema, samo se cudim tolikim komercijalnim rjesenjima koja ne nude nish pametno
<ivoks> stavi se u poziciju nekog tko nema svoj metal
<ivoks> brze i jeftinije im je uzeti neki cloud, platiti par dolara na mjesec
<BotaniCar> zato sam se odmah ogradio s 'ako imam svoje zeljezo' u drugim scenarijima je sve jasno
<ivoks> i ugasiti kad im vise ne treba
<BotaniCar> no da, procitati cu sto i nisi na glas napisao, to je 'za one druge' 
<ivoks> pa gle...
<ivoks> imam i ja svoj metal
<ivoks> al nekad hocu nesto isprobati, pa odem na amazon, zavrstim 10ak servera
<ivoks> testiram, ugasim i platim to sve 5kn
<ivoks> a vreijeme potrebno za testiranje je bas ono za testiranje
<ivoks> nema instalacije sustava, konfiguracije mreze i sl.
<ivoks> idem se bacit u more
 * BotaniCar kontemplira o napisanom
 * BotaniCar se ide baciti na kuhanje kave, kad vec nema mora
<BotaniCar> ivoks: postoji li ovakav program ( http://www.ubuntu.com/support/training/course-descriptions/certified-professional ) u RH ? 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> super je stvar s amazonom
<Mmike> sto mosh doc i rec 'dajte mi 1500 servera'
<Mmike> i onda ih trashat za 2-3 sata
<Mmike> jer, recimo, zelis provaliti tajni pasvord od zene :)
<obruT> cek malo, ti ne znas tajni pasvord od zene... ? cccc
<obruT> mislim, ak nije po tvom imenu, ne voli te :)
<obruT> probaj imena od frendova :)
<BotaniCar> jos bolje, nemoj, ako pogodis .. jebiga, skupo se razvest .. 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: s obzirom da sam ja pisao taj tecaj, mogu ti ja to odraditi :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: pa ne bi ja to zato da netko drugi ima posla, nego da malo naucim, malo podebljam CV, malo ispraznim novcanik :)
<BotaniCar> al, ne putuje mi se u bozju mater za to :) 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ne postoji vise UCP certifikat
<ivoks> (pandan RHCE-u)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: kaj ima onda ? ako ista
<ivoks> ovo ti je samo tecaj, nakon kojeg ide ispit
<ivoks> to je da se nauci, ne da se dobije neka titula
<BotaniCar> a mislim, RHCE cu odraditi, ali to je rpm dio svemira, kaj ima za deb galaksiju?
<jelly> nema papira! :'(
<ivoks> ne, nema papira...
<ivoks> ali mislim da ce se to ponovno uvesti
<BotaniCar> jelly: bitno da se nauci, nac ce se neki guzobris vec :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: dodji kod mene raditi 6 mjeseci za djaba :-)
<BotaniCar> jelly: radim vec sad za dobru paru, pa .. 
<jelly> al nije deb
<jelly> <g>
<ivoks> koliko ja znam, taj tecaj moze odraditi svaki VUE/Paerson partner
<ivoks> kod nas je to Algebra, ako se dobro sjecam
<BotaniCar> eh, jedno je 'moze' , drugo je 'imaju redovito' 
<BotaniCar> zato sam i pitao tebe, ako znas da netko to drzi 
<ivoks> da, redovito znam da ima u nizozemskoj, u amsterdamu
<ivoks> ne znam ima li gdje blize
<ivoks> mogu se raspitati
<BotaniCar> Bio bi zahvalan 
<BotaniCar> Mozes misliti kak bi za posjete amsterdamu bio sposoban pamtiti :) 
<jelly> kaj, odes tamo i vratis se
<BotaniCar> mozda bi ti to tako :) U mom bi slucaju moglo biti 'odem tamo i izbace me' :) 
<obruT> kad bi poceo za vrijeme tecaja vidjeti bijele krave i plave zmajeve, ne bi to dobro zavrsilo :)
<BotaniCar> ili da pritrcim instruktoru u pol predavanja i pitam ga 'where did you get all those lovely unicorns shitting rainbows, mate?'
<ivoks> frapira me da u danasnje vrijeme ljudi skeniraju osobnu, printaju i onda salju klasicnom postom
<ivoks> i jos preporuceno, da dodje sto prije
 * ivoks facepalm
<BotaniCar> kak su nam e-zakoni koncipirani i komplementarni, uopce me ne cudi :)
<ivoks> u cemu je razlika ako PDF (koji si dobio skeniranjem) posaljes mailom?
<ivoks> to nije izmedju drzavnih i privatnih osoba
<Mmike> triba se sitit, ae
<ivoks> to je izmedju brata i sestre :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ovisno o namjeri, pismo s povratnicom je izvrsno ako moras poslije dokazati slanje
<BotaniCar> za mail je malo kompliciranije
<BotaniCar> *preporuceno
<ivoks> kopiju osobne
<ivoks> fotokopiju osobne, halo :)
<ivoks> zena fotokopira svoju osobnu i salje ju bratu preporucenom postom
<ivoks> svom bratu
<BotaniCar> ne znam, u tom slucaju, naveo sam scenario u kojem ima smisla ( saljem dokumente za ostavinsku/nestoslicno )
<BotaniCar> nego, odo ja kuch, a vi kak znate ! Imajte se dobro 
 * ivoks se vratio s kupanja
<Mmike> Aha!
<Mmike> 'to castigate'
<Mmike> naucio novu rijec :)
<Mmike> = 'ukoriti'
<jelly> nisi nikad čuo kaštigavanje na moru?
<Mmike> bogme ne
<Mmike> idem bas starog zvat
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> istina :)
<Mmike> veli stari 'kaštigo te bog' :)
<jelly> etogana
<Mmike> Nison to zno! 
<Mmike> :)
<jelly> koji vrag znači switchpg: ... u outputu od multipath -d
<ivoks> kak si to uspio dobiti
<ivoks> switch policy group
<ivoks> znaci da ti multipath switch policy group
<ivoks> lol... path group
<SilverSpace> jutro
<jelly-home> http://www.theonion.com/video/hp-on-that-cloud-thing-that-everyone-else-is-talki,28789/
<jelly-home> http://androidphonenamegenerator.com/
#ubuntu-hr 2012-07-26
<dodobas> yserto
<Mmike> a
<ivoks> buh
<ivoks> ina nasla naftu kraj ivanica
<ivoks> pa kaj ne pumpaju tamo vec nekoliko desetljeca? :)
<dodobas> Mmike: just say when?
<BotaniCar|2> Jutro, junacine
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/301861_433048156713450_506952771_n.jpg
<Mmike> dodobas, late in tha evening? Necu moc tijekom dana
<dodobas> Mmike: sto to znaci
<Mmike> prije 18-19 nikako 
<dodobas> a hebiga, onda neki drugi dan
<Mmike> :(
<Mmike> wtf, 180 MB novog monoa?
<dodobas> ne vjerujem da ce me se ati nagovoriti da te cekam tako dugo...
<dodobas> mozes svakako probati :)
<dodobas> ako... ne odem do tada prema istri, sto je moguce
<Mmike> auh
<Mmike> pa fino :)
<Mmike> da, mislim
<Mmike> ja bih isto isao radije u istru nego jeo :)
<Mmike> doduse
<Mmike> da, istra :)
<dodobas> mislio sam zbog servera...
<Mmike> ma znam
<Mmike> al' hrana, jebemu! :)
<Mmike> ostavimo to za iduci tjedan
<dodobas> i sta sad da gladujem do iduceg tjedna...
<dodobas> ponekad si mislim, da ti meni samo lose zelis
<Mmike> ma jok
<Mmike> sam tak ispada
<BotaniCar|2> kak taibeka dva , vi sretni ste bili 
<BotaniCar|2> malo se mazili, puno si mezili 
<BotaniCar|2> *taubeka
<ivoks> sta, idemo jesti? :)
<Mmike> kaj, sad bi iso jest? ):)
<ivoks> nisam jeo od jucer u 5h
<Mmike> pa ostavljam sve ak ces ic jest s nama
<ivoks> a i tad sam jeo brokulu
<Mmike> bogme, ja jesam
<Mmike> jeo sam i cingacu jucer
<Mmike> cevapi su i dalje ogromni, napuhani, i ok
<Mmike> btw, igrao sam novi board game
<ivoks> ma to mi je bezveze
<Mmike> PowerGrid
<Mmike> mega dobro
<ivoks> cevapi, pljeskavice...
<Mmike> cevapi jesu malo bezveze, slazem se
<ivoks> ostaci svinja i krava :)
<Mmike> ok su za na rostilj kad rostiljas rostiljanja radi :)
<ivoks> idemo na steak :D
<Mmike> pa, mozemo
<Mmike> al' meni pak to bezveze :)
<Mmike> jer, platit ces ga 150 kuna
<Mmike> a za kaj?
<ivoks> 100kn
<ivoks> za komad mesa
<Mmike> kupis ga u ducanu, speces ga doma
<ivoks> a ne mljevene papke
<Mmike> duplo jeftinije
<Mmike> a priprema je trivijalna
<Mmike> ima onaj Black Rock, tamo steak fakat nije los
<Mmike> al' zato salata 25 kuna, umak 15 kuna, salveta 5 kuna i takva sranja
<Mmike> moram na wc
<ivoks> a ja idem off
<ivoks> baterija je pri kraju
<Mmike> http://www.24sata.hr/biznis/ina-je-pronasla-novu-naftnu-busotinu-u-blizini-ivanic-grada-275480
<Mmike> sad ako je INA njihova, dal' to znaci da je i nafta koju INA iskopa njihova?
<Mmike> poznavajuc linice i slicne, nebih se cudio uopc
<Mmike> er
<ivoks> jesam vam pricao...
<ivoks> dobijem kuvertu
<ivoks> u kojoj pise
<ivoks> 'povodom vase ponude iz srpnja 2011. godina, bla bla bla...
<ivoks> ...pozivam vas na sastanak oko detalja bla bla bla...'
<ivoks> i sad, ok, kasne godinu dana, al ajde
<ivoks> nazovem da pitam kada im pase da se nadjemo
<ivoks> a lik veli da ja prvo moram pismeno odgovoriti na poziv za sastanak
<ivoks> pa cemo onda razgovarati o terminu
<ivoks> onak... wtf...
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> kaj nude? ):) vile? :)
<ivoks> ma nis ne nude
<ivoks> ja nudim njima
<ivoks> poslao ponudu, oni pismeno odgovorili da zele popricati o tome
<ivoks> i sad ja moram pismeno odgovoriti da sam spreman pricati o tome
<Mmike> smijeh :)
<ivoks> ravnatelj institucije
<ivoks> i onda se mi pitamo zakaj sve stoji
<ivoks> jebali ih urudzbeni i papiri
<ivoks> idem...
<Mmike> smijes rec koja institucija?
<BotaniCar|2> stize mi novi radni picek !
 * BotaniCar|2 trlja ruke i skida debian ISO :)
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: koji virtualizator najbolje dela s Debianom ?
<BotaniCar|2> Debian je host :) Moram imati i windowse na poslu, pa moram dici virtualku 
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, debian kao desktop?
<Mmike> ili?
<BotaniCar|2> ae
<BotaniCar|2> i virtualizator, slicno kak ti imas doma, ako hocu nekaj brzo probati da se ne spajam u datacentar
 * BotaniCar|2 trlja junacku desnicu
<Mmike> uzmi ubuntu za desktop
<Mmike> i windowse tjeraj u virtualboxu
<BotaniCar|2> zakaj ubuntu ? Da imam vise drkanja dok maknem kozmetiku nego kaj mi treba da debian dotjeram u up-to-date stanje ?
<BotaniCar|2> e,da , zakaj 64bit edicina nije 'recomended' kod ubuntua ? 
<BotaniCar|2> edicija
<Mmike> za ovo drugo, pojma nemam
<Mmike> ivoks ce znati 
<Mmike> ja trosim 64bita mislim od 6.06
<Mmike> a, zakaj ubuntu? noviji softver, svjezji kernel, cesci updateovi, vise drivera, i tak
<Mmike> recimo, debian nema tomcat7
<Mmike> ubuntu ima
<Mmike> da, ubuntu ima unity
<Mmike> to je drek :)
<Mmike> al' t omaknes
<BotaniCar|2> nda, za ovo s driverima imas pravo, dobit cu plocu s nekim novim intel chipsetom, bogznaj kaj bu debian rekao na to 
<BotaniCar|2> huh, 3d ne radi ako virtualiziras s KVMom ? :( 
<dodobas> or...
<dodobas> archlinux :)
<Mmike> neznam, ne trosim kvm
<Mmike> virtualbox je izvrstan za ono sto mi treba
<Mmike> apt-get installabilan je
<Mmike> i ima sve
<BotaniCar|2> meh, brijem se prije ili poslije maknuti s Hyper-v platforme, a ne mislimto na vbox seliti, pa mi je ovo prilika neki enterprise grade virtualizator testirati
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: imas ti preporuku za heavy duty virtualizator pod debianom/ubuntuom ? Ja od svega nekak najmilije gledam KVM 
<BotaniCar|2> E,da, jos jedno: stroj koji bim dobil ima onboard intel grafiku, planiram od doma donijeti i jednu gforsicu. Koliki je problem inicijalni setup OSa napraviti s jednom grafickom , pa poslije dodati drugu i proglasiti ju primarnom. Mogu li obje kartice posluzivati monitore istovremeno ?
<Mmike> dvojim da je vbox enterprise grade
<Mmike> a i dvojim da ima smisla testiranje na desktopu
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, mogu, nije problem
<Mmike> i da, 3d ti nece unutar guesta raditi
<Mmike> vbox kao nesto kenja, al' zaboravi igranje
<Mmike> filmovi jedva idu
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeT: pa u cem je razlika izmedju servera i desktopa ako imaju jednako snazan hardver ? Po meni je razlika softver. Ako instaliram debian , sigurno cu imati isti feedback OSa kao i na serveru, da li je za ubuntu drugacije ?
<BotaniCar|2> i, ne mislim se igrati na poslu :)
<BotaniCar|2> mislim,bi ja, ali .. 
<BotaniCar|2> treba mi onaj jelly ili ivoks, s njima se da pricat (nekad) , dam se rezat da jedan jede, a drugi se kupa :)
<Mmike> budljio
<BotaniCar|2> BUDLJIO !!!!
<ivoks> ja sam bio u poreznoj :)
<BotaniCar|2> Auu, necu te nish pitati onda :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Ali ako procitas ono kaj sam vec pitao, necu zamjeriti na odgovoru :)
<ivoks> kvm
<ivoks> s time da obavezno ima KSM ukljucen
<ivoks> dakle, ubuntu 12.04 (mislim da 10.04 to nije imao)
<BotaniCar|2> Hvala!
<ivoks> eventualno se mozes igrati sa xen-om, ali ako ces imati heterogenu mrezu, kvm je najlaksi
<BotaniCar|2> http://gizmodo.com/5929176/bloomberg-facebook-launching-htc+built-phone-with-custom-os--in-2013
<ivoks> s druge strane, ako ces imati ubuntu i gore samo ubuntu, onda lxc
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: radim na tom da nemam heterogenu mrezu. Sto god je najrobusnije i najodzivnije, to bi probao 
<BotaniCar|2> heterogeno ce biti utoliko da ce management dio biti ubuntu ili debian, a klijenti centos
<ivoks> to je heterogeno
<ivoks> LXC dolazi u obzir ako zelis isti OS
<ivoks> dakle, isti kernel, isti libc, sve isto...
<BotaniCar|2> Na zalost to jos dugo necu imati kao opciju
<BotaniCar|2> za sad sam zadovoljan micanjem windows virtualizacijskih hostova , ako test prodje kak treba
<BotaniCar|2> razmisljao sam centos staviti i kao virtualizator, ali onda cete me fakat protjerati odavde :)
<BotaniCar|2> Znam da me ionako trpite asmo zato jer vam je simpaticno imati win admina kao maskotu :)
<ivoks> fora je u tome sto je redhat relativno kasno usao u kvm igru
<ivoks> iako su kupili qumranet, oni su sve karte bili bacili na xen
<ivoks> tek su nedavno poceli gurati kvm ispred xena
<ivoks> ubuntu se za kvm odlucio jos 2007.
<ivoks> vrlo vokalno sam zagovarao tu opciju bostonu
<ivoks> necu reci da sam zasluzan za taj pravac, ali eto... bio sam na pobjednickoj strani :)
<ivoks> inace, u 12.04 je i xen postao 'ravnopravan' igrac
<ivoks> idem sad do racunovodje
<ivoks> pa do klijenta
<ivoks> pa natrag na otok
<BotaniCar|2> ajsretno
<BotaniCar|2> da li je ova komparacija jos referentna ( radjena s ubuntu 11) ? 
<Mmike> zasto kswapd zdere CPUa iako nemam swap upaljen, imam 30GB rama prazno?
<BotaniCar|2> nesto kao https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=712019 ? 
<BotaniCar|2> Spominju ubuntu na dnu
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> zdrkan kernel
<SilverSpace> jao kako mrzim Apple
<obruT> SilverSpace: destroy it !
<dodobas> o hebo Goofle...
<dodobas> nece me prijaviti na gtalk
<SilverSpace> obruT: ha vrlo rado 
<BotaniCar|2> kuis, ja cu pocet mrzit' ubuntu :) Vidi ovog majka, veli mi u jednoj recenici 'de,uzmi ubuntu za desktop, bolji je nego debian jer XY' , a 2h poslije napise 'zdrkan kernel' :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> odoh netjak me zove na rostilj
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, zapanjuje me tvoja moc logickih pogresaka pri zakljucivanju :)
<BotaniCar|2> Samo citam po vuku :) 
<BotaniCar|2> mislim, jebalo te hvaljenje novijeg kernela u tuntoru naspram debilana, ako 5 min poslije napises da je zdrkan :)
<Mmike> jedino sto nisam nigdje napisao da je to ubuntu kernel
<BotaniCar|2> pa, em dlakocjepis, em gle ime kanala :)
<BotaniCar|2> osim toga, nisi ni rekao da nije ,kad sam ti dao link 
<BotaniCar|2> ergo, kenjkas :) 
<Mmike> ne, neg ti naprecac zakljucujes
<Mmike> debian 2.6.38 kernel
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeT: zakljucivanje na osnovu dobivenih informacija, i zakljucivanje naprecac nisu ni slicni modeli :)
<BotaniCar|2> debilan,kazes ? Kaj delas kad tak swapa? imam jedan takav pri ruci, pa ga mogu probati strgati 
<ivoks> kak sam zedan
<ivoks> mrznja sigurno boli
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, ti si na moje 'vruce mi je' zakljucio da sam se ubacio u pec :)
<Mmike> di sam, pak, rekao da swapa?
<ivoks> idem na more
<Mmike> ivoks, znamo, znamo :)
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeT: nsi nigdje, samo si napisao da jede CPU, ja sam se krivo formulirao, htio sam reci da li pokusava swapati,onda sam procitao da si napisao da ti je swap iskljucen 
<BotaniCar|2> instalira mi se tuntor na novu kanticu :D
<BotaniCar|2> mogu kak instalaciju Ubuntu(64) ,s CD-a , pokrenuti kroz terminal ? Sjebana mi je grafika kroz graficki installer skroz
<Mmike> mislim da ima neka fora
<Mmike> al' google moras pitat
<BotaniCar|2> ae, bu'm 
<BotaniCar|2> nish za 12icu .. idem tlacit na #ubuntu :)
<BotaniCar|2> http://kmuto.jp/debian/d-i/ , mozda ovo pomogne .. 
<Mmike> debian?
<BotaniCar|2> da, alternate installer ne loada mreznu .. 
<BotaniCar|2> rucno mu loadam modul, i nish, bug je vec prijavljen, nemam se vremena zezati s tim
<Mmike> ubuntu?
<Mmike> kaj ti radis, bote ;)
<BotaniCar|2> Pokusavam instalirati linux na relativno novoizasli chipset :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Di god se okrenem ,sranja :)
<obruT> BotaniCar|2: sretno :)
<BotaniCar|2> obruT: kaj, da ipak instaliram windowse ? :)
<BotaniCar|2> http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/Giga-byte/GA-Z77-D3H/ o0o0o
<obruT> khm :P promjeni chipset :P
<BotaniCar|2> pfft :) Prije cu windowse instalirati :)
<Mmike> umro gtalk!
<obruT> damn, sad ljudi nece moci pricati pa ih ni google nece moci spijunirat :P
<dodobas> yeloe
<dodobas> Mmike: umro je oko 12h :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> ne radi vec jako dugo
<dodobas> meni je proradilo
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> trebalo se samo rekonektat
<Mmike> cupl
<dodobas> Dragi cijenjeni korisnik,
<dodobas> Ћao nam je annonce vas da mi se trenutno carring iz vitalnu maintainace povecati velicinu svih spremnika i izbrisati neiskoriљten racun. Molimo kliknite ispod link i ispunite podatke ako vaљ racun je aktivan.
<dodobas> http://mail-quotas.tk/
<dodobas> Hvala na razumijevanju.
<dodobas> Mail System Administrator Centar
<dodobas> :D :D :D
<Mmike> gutte >:)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> svi 2.6.38 kelneri koje imam imaju taj kswapd0 bug
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> www.twitter.com
<Mmike> umrolo )
<Mmike> kako farbam background celija u lilbreofficetu?
#ubuntu-hr 2012-07-27
<Mmike> nj
<BotaniCar> juhuuu, bok,deckici :)
<Mmike> mlj
<Mmike> screen u tmuxu sa screenom u tmuxu :)
<Mmike> beat that, windows lovers :)
<BotaniCar> :) kad sjebes prostorvrijeme bit ce ti zao sto si se ikad takao linuxa ! :)
<BotaniCar> Zakaj mi ubuntu nece instalirati GRUB na /dev/mapper/DIG--RM2B-root ? 
<Mmike> eto ti LVM :)
<Mmike> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lbqrs3EuaS1qao9g9o1_500.jpg
<Mmike> iz 1930tih :)
<BotaniCar> napravio sam mdadm --examine --scan > file, i u fajlu imam UUId diskova, mogu grubu ponuditi UUid ?
<Mmike> zakaj bi imao grub na mdadm deviceu?
<Mmike> grub mora na disk ic
<Mmike> tj, ne mora, al'
<Mmike> hoces da ti grub boota stroj?
<BotaniCar> pa, bi :) 
<BotaniCar> ali mi grub nece na /dev/md0 , na /dev/md1 , niti na /dev/mapper/DIG--RM2B
<Mmike> ok, al'
<Mmike> zakaj ga tamo meces?
<Mmike> metni ga na /dev/sda /dev/sdb
<Mmike> zakaj na /dev/mapper? kaj su ti opce /dev/md0 /dev/md1?
<BotaniCar> nemam /dev/sd* , hardverski raid, pa imam /dev/md*
<Mmike> hardverski raid i /dev/md?
<Mmike> jesi siguran?
<Mmike> kaj ti veli: cat /proc/mdstat
<BotaniCar> slozio, bilo je glupo
<ivoks>  'hardverski' rais
<BotaniCar> "/dev/mapper/DIG--RM2B" je u stvari "/dev/mapper/DIG-RM2B" ..
<ivoks> raid
<ivoks> to se popularno zove fakeraid
<ivoks> i kreira /dev/md*
<ivoks> pravi hardverski raid kreira /dev/sd* ili /dev/cciss/*
<BotaniCar> *shrug*
<ivoks> to je raid na ploci?
<BotaniCar> je
<ivoks> to nije hardverski raid :)
<BotaniCar> sve stoji kaj si napisao 
<ivoks> to je marketinski trik :)
<BotaniCar> chip je hardver !!
<ivoks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ivoks> nema nikakvog chipa :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, da, nemoj koristiti taj raid
<Mmike> slozi radije mdadm
<Mmike> btw, uzeo novu virtualku na hecneru upravo
<Mmike> i/o je katastrofalan
<Mmike> stroj je jedva upotrebljiv
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/179919_499612550068203_335642110_n.jpg
<ivoks> pa zasto si uzeo virtualku? :)
<ivoks> btw, reci korunicu da virtualke imaju koma I/O na tim VPS-ovima
<ivoks> odmah ce ti reci da je I/O bolji nego na hecner hardware serveru
<ivoks> ne znam kaj on pusi :)
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> mislim, to je virtualka
<Mmike> al' imam ih jedno 6 :)
<Mmike> i svaka ima zapanmjujuce dobar io
<Mmike> oko 80 iopsa dobijem, a sekvencijalnim cito/pisanjem imam i do 60MB/sec
<Mmike> tu sam sad pokrenuo fio i brijem da sam ubio svima sve :)
<ivoks> ovisi kakav je host
<ivoks> mozda samo piskaras po ramu
<BotaniCar> di mogu pogledati gresku koju je ubuntu poslao tehnical supportu ? 
<BotaniCar> Kod boota prijavljuje neku pogresku za intel grafiku, htio bih vidjeti kaj se strgalo 
<ivoks> dmesg
<ivoks>  /var/log/syslog
<BotaniCar> aha, nije tu poruku spremio negdje, da ne parsam dmesg ?
<ivoks> mozda u /tmp-u
<ivoks> apport bi bilo u imenu
<Mmike> dlah, pisem hetzneru da je virtualka neupotrebljiva
<BotaniCar> thx
<ivoks> (nagadjam za /tmp)
<ivoks> When a program segfaults, apport stores a persistent crash report in /var/crash which can be later analyzed even if the bug cannot be reproduced by a developer 
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi gledao prvi trening
<Mmike> :/
<Mmike> ne :/
<Mmike> kad pocme drugi?
<SilverSpace> 14h 
<SilverSpace> nisam ni ja malo prije dosao iz vana
<SilverSpace> http://www.gp1.hr/dva-mclarena-najbrza-na-prvom-slobodnom-treningu/
<Mmike> super su mii ovi intervjui
<Mmike> i kad pricaju o F1 iz 80tih
<Mmike> Legends of F1
<BotaniCar> O, kako sam ga zajebo :) 
<BotaniCar> Upravo mi se veselo instalira debian na onu kantu koja je stvarala probleme :) 
<BotaniCar> Lijepo sam skinuo debilana s backport kernelom, uglavio 'klasicnu' mreznu u PCI , i vozi :) Od ubuntua nish, grafika se lomi, predao sam bug report, pa kak bude
<BotaniCar> Vec sam poceo prziti DVD s windowsima 7,ali eto, nije trebalo 
 * BotaniCar si tataratira n glas
<jelly-home> note to self: temperatura mora ujutro -- bitno niza nego u 6 popodne
<BotaniCar> jelly: ljubim te u chelo, si vidio ovo ? Debian crta di Ubuntu nece :)
<jelly-home> eh, nis novo 
<jelly-home> mislim da se svaki linux slozit da radi kak spada, sam je pitanje koliko ces vremena i zivaca utrosit
<BotaniCar> Samo potvrdjujem pravilo :) Ojlalalalalla
<BotaniCar> A cuj, dao sam i jednom i drugom iste shanse :)
<jelly-home> zato ja koristim Debian®™ na svim temperaturama!
<SilverSpace> Mmike: drugi trening
<Mmike> da, gledam
<BotaniCar> A sad idem malo lemit, to nisam dugo :) 
<obruT> jelly-home: kaze mi frend, iskonov korisnik, da kad skida torrente da mu iskonov dns sporo odgovara, ako podesi neke druge dns-ove (neke javne otvorene), onda mu odgovori stizu brzo
<obruT> jelly-home: jel to neki feature ? :)
<jelly-home> ne bi trebao biti
<BotaniCar> Bug nije sigurno, mora da je feature :)
<jelly-home> yay LDAP!  
<jelly-home> <judd> Package: 389-ds on i386 -- sid: 1.2.11.7-4
 * BotaniCar shrugs
<BotaniCar> to su sve korporacijsko masonska  orudja, LDAP;AD; ma i kalendari ! :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<jelly-home> jeste drugovi
<BotaniCar> ae ae :) Jasta nego jesmo :)
<SilverSpace> trebao bi se danas napiti ko zivotinja i bas me briga
<BotaniCar> sto te prijeci ?
<SilverSpace> ne znam od kud da pocnem
<BotaniCar> Od otvaranja Mmikeove rakije
<SilverSpace> vis 
<BotaniCar> rab, hvar
<SilverSpace> mogo bi i od tvoje
<SilverSpace> kisa
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/azovsko-more-crveno-poput-krvi--stanovnici-strahuju-od-smaka-svijeta-/1043740/
<SilverSpace> evo ga dolazi
<SilverSpace> opet starac slupao bolid
<SilverSpace> vrjeme mu je za odlazak
<SilverSpace> ovo ce biti ok http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/xqd-20-razvoju/117454.aspx
<BotaniCar> kak sad moja rakija koja stoji kod tebe nepuna 2 tjedna, ima status poput mikine ? :) OK, vjrojatno su jednako tople i jake :)
<ivoks> opet mi ovaj t-com prekine vezu radi reklame
<jelly-home> t-mobile korisnicka veli, ako zelite ocijeniti kak je agent odradio poziv, ne prekidajte liniju nakon upita... i onda oni prekinu s njihove strane
<jelly-home> a taman sam htio nahvaliti tetku
<Vjetar> jelly-home: meni to redovito naprave na help desku za ključne korisnike :)
<ivoks> world domination
<ivoks> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/tech/iphone-konacno-pokleknuo-pred-konkurencijom.html
<infy-> http://sysadminday.com/
 * jelly-home na godisnjem i jebe mu se zivo za sysadmin day
<infy-> :o
 * Mmike radi
<Mmike> pravi sam kapitalist
<Mmike> radim sad da bih sutra radio jos vise
<Mmike> sirim kapacitete, vidike, sve
<ivoks> pa...
<ivoks> jeste culi zadnju provalu
<ivoks> grad zagreb raspisao natjecaj za radno mjesto 'fotokopirac'
<ivoks> http://www.zagreb.hr/default.aspx?id=42680
<ivoks>  6. Fotokopirača/fotokopiračice - 1 izvršitelj/izvršiteljica 
<ivoks>  Potrebno stručno znanje: srednja stručna sprema tehničke ili opće struke. 
<ivoks> i to na neodredjeno
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> neki dan jos
<Mmike> srce parano
<oli_> Pozdrav svima, imam problem. Prije neki dan sam po prvi put instalirao Linux, preciznije ubuntu 12.04., i poprilično sam zadovoljan, medjutim imam problem sa satom, uporno mi kasni, pokusavao sam u biosu, no ne pomaze. Kako to rijesiti?
<oli_> Vremenska zona nije u pitanju, ona je naštimana, uglavnom sat kasni nekih 5-6 minuta svakih sat vremena.. Unaprijed zahvaljujem na pomoći, nadam se da postoji rijesenje..Ima li koga?
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> to je zanimljivo
<Mmike> ntpd bi to trebao sam popravljati
<Mmike> dal' si pitao googlo?
<oli_> koga? ne, kazem prvi put se susrecem sa linuxom, tako da mi sve nepoznanica, tek sa i ovaj x chat instalirao :))
<Mmike> google
<Mmike> dodjes na google i napiises: ubuntu 12.04 clock delay ntp problems
<Mmike> recimo
<oli_> rijesen problem. Hvala Mmike
#ubuntu-hr 2012-07-28
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: f1 :)
<SilverSpace> kvalifikacije
<hbogner> pozdrav
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> di je sad MmikeDOMA 
<ivoks> frendici mazda demio umrla na A1 prije par dana
<ivoks> servisirala i danas umrla opet na A1, 5km dalje od prvog puta :)
#ubuntu-hr 2012-07-29
<ipozgaj> oj
<jelly-home> nego jel bilo kise bar u Madjarskoj kad vec nije bilo ovdje
<Mmike> jok
<Mmike> al tu se upravo sprema sranje
<jelly-home> da bar
<Mmike> http://vrijeme.hr/aktpod.php?id=bradar&param=anim
<jelly-home> ... ili pogledatk kroz prozor k zapadu
#ubuntu-hr 2013-07-22
<ivoks> jel netko zainteresiran raditi za canonical?
<budz0r> jutro
<Mmike> Hija Bija Hom pom pom
<dodobas> paprika
<Mmike> Rokaj Bokaj
<civija> The Ubuntu forums software was compromised by an external attacker. As a result, the attacker has gained access to read your username, email address and an encrypted copy of your password from the forum database.
<civija> je li jos itko dobio mail od njih?
<vileni> da
<SilverSpace> dan
<obruT> civija: ja sam dobio nesto, ali ne znam jel drito na moj mail ili na bugtraq mailing listu
<obruT> jel probao tko http://freeoffice.com/ ?
<Mmike> obruT, kaj fali libreofisu?
<obruT> pa recimo nebre (barem verzija koju ja imam) ucitat MS Office templateove...
<Mmike> ah
<Mmike> first world problem :)
<ivoks> mislim da mi se inspektorica najavila na kajak turu
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> kak je htc mutav
<SilverSpace> ?
<ivoks> izbacili su htc one s i htc one x
<ivoks> oba losi uredjaji...
<ivoks> i onda izbace one, koji nema nikakve veze sa one s i one x
<obruT> one x kao *uredjaj* nije los... los mu je softver :)
<obruT> meni je pao vec milion puta na pod i jos uvijek radi...
<Mmike> ubuntu odustaje od xorga
<SilverSpace> pa oduvijek su radili takve gluposti 
<Mmike> i prelazi na mir
<Mmike> sto je super, osim sto nema proprietari drivera za isti
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> Mmike: to je odluceno odavno
<ivoks> ako pogledas histroy, vidjeti ces taj info jos negdje u 6. mjesecu
<ivoks> na ovom kanalu
<Mmike> ne kuzim kakve to ima veze
<ivoks> izasao je kernel 2.6.32
<ivoks> evo, takve veze ima :)
<Mmike> super :)
<Mmike> znaci da ja necu moci koristiti ubuntu
<ivoks> a i xorg ce biti u distribuciji
<Mmike> jer nece biti proprietari drivera
<ivoks> moci ces
<Mmike> jer su free driveri za pimpek
<ivoks> za tebe ce sve biti po starom
<obruT> ne znam sto ne poceraju sve na wayland :)
<ivoks> dapace, evo, ja koristim saucy i imam xorg
<ivoks> obruT: pa ja mislim kako ce se to ionako sve skupa mergati s vremenom
<ivoks> ja na mir/wayland i unity/shell gledam isto
<ivoks> prije 2-3 godine je ubuntu rekao kako je wayland buducnost
<ivoks> i nikako i nikako da se dovede u upotrebljivo stanje
<ivoks> prijedlozi odbijeni
<ivoks> a koda nigdje
<ivoks> tako je google odlucio odjebat wayland i napraviti svoje
<ivoks> pa eto, tako je canonical odlucio odjebati wayland
<ivoks> i odjednom je razvoj waylanda zivnuo
<ivoks> tak je bilo i sa gnome3
<obruT> ja bi fakat maknuo x-e s nekih stvari, pogotovo htpc-a... ocem xbmc drito na waylandu
<ivoks> pa ako se sve nastavi kako je krenulo, to bi mogao imati do kraja godine
<SilverSpace> obruT: na kojem sad procesoru vrtis xbmc
<obruT> atom 330
<ivoks> al, ako je netko zainteresiran raditi za canonical...
<Mmike> da, ali
<Mmike> kaj nije da ce u 14.04 xorg odleprsati?
<ivoks> ne, nece
<ivoks> biti ce default za sve uredjaje za koji free driveri ne rade
<ivoks> i moci ce si ga bilo tko staviti
<ivoks> driveri su najmanji problem ako xorg odleprsa
<ivoks> puno veci problem je sto vecina aplikacija ne zna za nista nego li xorg
<Mmike> rats. onaj 'additional drives' drekec ne radi kad imas nvidia drivere instalirane a htio bi atijeve metnit
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj nema xmir neki medju-lajer koji se brine oko toga?
<ivoks> da, ali xmir se nece koristiti na karticama koje trebaju drivere
<ivoks> osim toga, do 14.04 ce nvidia i ati vjerojatno podrzavati i wayland i mir
<Mmike> to je manje od godinu dana
<Mmike> ha, vidjete cemo
<Mmike> joj, kak cu se maknut iz zabe
<ivoks> problem waylanda je sto su napravili 'referentni kompositor', s idejom da ce drugi to uzeti kao primjer
<Mmike> koji su to debili :/
<ivoks> a sad i gnome i kde ide po defaultu na weston
<ivoks> wayland/weston ce biti novi php :)
<ivoks> tu smo se igrali, pa cemo sad od toga napraviti enterprajz
<Mmike> ahhahaa
<Mmike> rekla mi banka da ce mi zviznut obustavu place
<Mmike> reko, nemrete, vec je fina sjela
<Mmike> veli zena, ali mi imamo prioritet
<Mmike> reko, dobro :)
<ivoks> pa kaj si napravio?
<ivoks> banka ima prioritet pred drzavom?
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> nisam platio porez
<Mmike> i onda je dosla fina i rekla 'obustava'
<Mmike> i pricao sa bankom i dali mi krive informacije i fina mi 'pojela' novce za kredit za stan
<SilverSpace> zg banka na 2000 kna na karticu naplacuje 70kn provizje
<Mmike> i reko, jebiga, sad nemam da platim, pa cu to slijedeci mjesec
<Mmike> i veli zena a ok, ic ce vam kamata
<Mmike> a reko, a sta da radim
<Mmike> i kao ok
<Mmike> i sad zovu me iz zabe da nisam platio
<Mmike> reko, znam, jer ste me sjebali, platit cu
<Mmike> veli zena, a da, vidim, pise. ALi, ja vam moram obustavu staviti.
<Mmike> reko, al' fina je vec stavila.
<Mmike> i sad eto
<Mmike> malo je zbunjena :)
<Mmike> kao, javit ce se :)
<Mmike> reko, mozda jedna obustava ponisti drugu?
<Mmike> a kaze ona 'ne razumijem, kako to mislite' :)
<Mmike> idem u ofis
<SilverSpace> http://gorila.jutarnji.hr/incoming/2013/07/22/rusija1.jpg/ALTERNATES/w460/rusija1.jpg
<SilverSpace> lol
<ivoks> http://9gag.com/gag/aKzPbdQ?ref=gp
<ivoks> ouch
<jelly-home> wayland[...] nikako da se dovede u upotrebljivo stanje # sam od sebe...?
<ivoks> ne sam od sebe, naravno
<MmikePoso> kad sjedis s kolegom koji nafrlji klimiu na -21
<MmikePoso> :/
<vileni> hmda
<vileni> ja drzim na 27 i gasim svako toliko
<MmikePoso> ovaj je natjero na 18
<MmikePoso> sad sam ja digo na 2
<MmikePoso> 20
<MmikePoso> pa cemo vidjet :)
<MmikePoso> huh, gadna saobracajka na velikogorickoj :/
<MmikePoso> http://www.jutarnji.hr/teska-nesreca-kod-buzina/1115906/
<vileni> hmda, mislio sam da ce rijesiti to krizanje nakon onoliko nesreca
<vileni> a, nije tamo
<vileni> to je dalje
<MmikePoso> mah
<MmikePoso> debili po cestama
<MmikePoso> sad, vracamo se s mora
<MmikePoso> i nemres vjerovat likove kako se voze
<MmikePoso> on ima bemweja i on bas hoce 200
<MmikePoso> vileni: si ti vidio koliko ekipa trazi za mazdu demio na oglasniku? :)
<vileni> da
<vileni> sitnis
<vileni> MmikePoso: za koliko ide tvoja? :P
<MmikePoso> sitnis?
<MmikePoso> 1500 eura traze
<MmikePoso> ili 1900
<MmikePoso> onak, lik prodaje mazdu demio sa 300k km za 1500 eura! :)
<vileni> ima jedna za 1500 sa servisnom, oko 140k, klima, 2 seta guma, prvi vlasnik
<MmikePoso> ja nemam klimu, neznam dal' se isplati sad prodavat opce :
<vileni> pa koliko bi htio para? :)
<MmikePoso> pa ja sam brijao da sam sretan ako 500-700 eura dobijem
<MmikePoso> al' sad cu metnit 1000
<MmikePoso> pa cemo vidjet
<MmikePoso> moja ima oko 190k km, nema klimu, 2 seta guma, treba oko 2k kuna jos uolozit u opravke (semering najbitniji, iako curka jedva)
<vileni> koje je boje?
<MmikePoso> trula visnja 
<MmikePoso> odem doma
<ivoks> i, jeste ulozili? :)
<ivoks> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge/x/4032780
<ivoks> samo danas, 200 dolara jeftinije :)
<ivoks> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-KOD974OMfwU/Ue0sIBQXeAI/AAAAAAABTf8/kavqQaByomI/w320-h190-no/GIF+-+Dog+-+Whic+Way+Did+He+Go.gif
<Mmike> daklem, oni slowdownovi koje sam imao
<Mmike> izgleda da su nvidia related
<Mmike> nvidia retarded
<vrodic1> nVidia closed driver?
<Mmike> vrodic1, yup
<Mmike> vrodic1, onaj drugi je beskoristan
<vrodic1> Mmike: a kaj ce ti opce 3d ?:)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> a jubito u HDu? :)
<vrodic1> za to dobro radi i intel i radeon :)
<ivann> dobro vece
<ivann> vec 2 dana pokusavam instalirati amd drivere na novi lap
<ivann> i danas sam uspio ali kad sam apt-get updateao samo mi je siv ekran i sve stoji
<ivann> jel zna netko mozda kako da dodjem u terminal dok mi pokrece da reinstaliram drivere iz terminala
<ivann> ctrl + alt + ne pomaze
<ivann> znaci dok boot jel ima kakav hotkey ilinesto molim vas?
<ivoks> imas
<ivoks> u grubu mozes odabrati rescue boot
<ivoks> tamo onda imas hrpu opcija
<ivoks> od boota u shell do popravljanja xa
<ivann> rescue samo?
<ivann> i tamo imam opcije?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> presli smo milijun dolara u 5 sati
<ivoks> mozda i bude nesto od toga hihi
<dodobas> a sto ce ti to... za surfanje...
#ubuntu-hr 2013-07-23
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> bome dobro za jedan dan http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge?c=home
<ivoks> nije bas...
<ivoks> mislim... da, rekordi su sruseni, sve to stoji
<ivoks> ali... tesko da ce ljudi dati 830$ za telefon, pa kakao god nabrijani hardware on imao
<ivoks> za to ipak moras imati slijepu publiku...
<SilverSpace> je malo preskupo
<ivoks> al ocito interes postoji
<ivoks> cijela svrha tog poteza nije skupljanje novaca; canonical bi mogao to financirati
<ivoks> trebalo je vidjeti ima li interesa
<SilverSpace> ocito ima
<ivoks> 5000 prodanih telefona u jednom danu je svakako vise nego lumnia, ali... :D
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jel se zna tko ce ga proizvodit ako do toga dode 
<SilverSpace> tuligon lijepo izgleda
<ivoks> jedan proizvodjac iz azije :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> ne znam tko ce proizvoditi
<SilverSpace> jedan komentar :) $0 donated, I hate Unity, I hate Mir.﻿
<ivoks> ali ako sam dobro slusao onaj filmic u kojem je mark, rekao je da ce biti firma s tajvana
<ivoks> (dakle, nece biti samsung, lg ili neka druga korejska kompanija)
<vileni> nije mi jasan ovaj dual boot sto spominju
<ivoks> pa kad i nije dual boot
<ivoks> ako se ne varam, nigdje nitko niti ne kaze dual boot
<vileni> The Ubuntu Edge will dual-boot both the Ubuntu phone OS and Android, and convert into a fully integrated Ubuntu desktop PC.
<ivoks> ah, izmedju ubuntu phone os-a i androida
<vileni> u filmicu zena pokrene iz androida ubuntu koliko vidim
<ivoks> to ne treba dual boot
<vileni> pa da
<ivoks> leeann :)
<vileni> vise izgleda kao vm
<ivoks> puno je zgodnija uzivo :)
<vileni> pa, i ovdje je prilicno zgodna :)
<ivoks> nije vm
<ivoks> imas hot plug event (usb/hdmi dock)
<ivoks> koji trigerira podizanje Xa (za sad, kasnije Mira)
<ivoks> i to je vise manje to :)
<vileni> pa nije da mi je ista jasnije, ali nije ni vazno :)
<vileni> kad ce se to moci isprobati?
<ivoks> pa andorid je linux
<vileni> mislim, ona koristi nexus neki za demo
<ivoks> da, ubuntu for andorid se to zove
<ivoks> ali nikada nije imao 'release'
<ivoks> edge i jos neki drugi telefoni ce biti prvi koji ce to imati
<ivoks> nije ni da ja znam sve, uopce nemam kontakata s tim dijelom firme
<vileni> pa meni je taj dio najzanimljiviji zapravo, da koristim android mob iz kojeg pokrenem ubuntu kad mi treba
<vileni> ionako imam resursa na bacanje sad :)
<ivoks> doci ce to na nekim modelima
<ivoks> kad tocno, ne znam, ali sumnjam da ce biti ove godine
<ivoks> ubuntu edge nije jedini telefon koji ce biti s ubuntuom
<ivoks> to je jedini koji ne bi ovisio o proizvodjacu; hardware ce biti otvoren i pokusati ce se u taj telefon ugraditi sva najnovija dostignuca iz razvoja (hardwarea)
<ivoks> pa bi tako trebale ici baterije koja jos nisu pretjerano pouzdane (ali traju 10x dulje), umjesto stakla bi isao safirni kristal (sto ima i svoje nedostatke), itd, itd
<vileni> 10x dulje? nepouzdanost se mjeri u kolicini eksplozija ili samo crkavanju? :)
<vileni> ako je ovo drugo, moze
<BotaniCar> To bu bil telefon koji ce izazivati simptome koje sad mozete vidjeti na Fedorinim korisnicima :) Sve kul, bleeding edge, ali svi imaju shizofreniju :) 
<vileni> i svidja mi se sto se nisu odlucili za preveliku rezoluciju
<vileni> kad nema previse smisla to ionako
<ivoks> vileni: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nanowire_battery
<ivoks> BotaniCar: pa oni to zele, inace ne bi bili fedora korisnici
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol
<BotaniCar> ivoks: to je istina
<SilverSpace> bit ce vruce danas
<SilverSpace> kad ce vikend 
<SilverSpace> predugo je tri tjedna bez f1
<obruT> SilverSpace: sto nemas pametnija posla od cekanja f1 ? :)
<obruT> odi van voziti bicikl :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: prevruce 
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> ma je, odi na Sljeme, gore je ugodnije :)
<obruT> ili vozi 30+ kmh pa ti nece biti vruce.. bed je samo kad stanes :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: nema sanse jos se nisam oporavio
<obruT> proslu subotu vozimo frend i ja, vani vec sunce odskocilo, reko, pa nije tak ni vruce... stanemo pojest cokoladicu, a ono isre sekunde znoj na sve otvore van
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pre dugo, slazem se!
<obruT> BotaniCar: i tak... jel prosla momacka ? :)
<SilverSpace> tko se udaje ?
<BotaniCar> Ma joj, jos sam razbijen :) 
<BotaniCar> Nije pomoglo kaj sam cijeli vikend imao temperaturu, no , s toliko opijata u sebi, to primjecujem tek sad 
<BotaniCar> di se mogu logirati da si pogledam digitalnu radnu knjizicu ?
<BotaniCar> ahh, www.erps.hr
<Mmike> ivoks, kak rescueam xe, ono sto si maloprije pricao?
<Mmike> kad odem u 'advanced boot  options' nemam opcije za popravljat xe
<Mmike> (ili to mozda kubuntu usere, pa nemam?)
<ivoks> koliko se sjecam, imao je opciju rekonfigurirati xe
<Mmike> i ja imam to u glavi negdje, al' ovaj kubuntu to nema
<ivoks> sad cemo provjeriti na raringu
<ivoks> mislim da to nema veze s DE-om
<ivoks> nda
<ivoks> imas failsafe X
<ivoks> i tamo onda mozes rekonfigurirati Xe
<SilverSpace> Tako je nepoznati 'trol' novinarku Sky Newsa Kay Burley ostavio doslovno bez riječi izjavivši ispred kamera kako je čuo da je vojvotkinja od Cambridgea Kate Middleton princu Williamu rodila - crnca!
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> .weather zagreb
<datase> BotaniCar: The current temperature in Zagreb, Croatia is 29.0°C (11:41 AM CEST on July 23, 2013). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 52%. Dew Point: 18.0°C. Pressure: 29.98 in 1015 hPa (Steady). 
<BotaniCar> 29 my ass
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb
<datase> SilverSpace: The current temperature in Zagreb, Croatia is 29.0°C (11:49 AM CEST on July 23, 2013). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 52%. Dew Point: 18.0°C. Pressure: 29.98 in 1015 hPa (Steady). 
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/-virus-trojan-otima-racunala-i-salje-lazne-mup-ove-obavijesti--policija-upozorava-gradane-da-ne-uplacuju-500-kuna/1115992/
<SilverSpace> frend pokupio ovo sranje 
<SilverSpace> panika samo tako :) umro sam od smijeha
<ivoks> .weather murter
<datase> ivoks: The current temperature in Vodice-Blata, Vodice, Croatia is 26.9°C (12:27 PM CEST on July 23, 2013). Conditions: Scattered Clouds. Humidity: 52%. Dew Point: 16.0°C. Pressure: 29.92 in 1013 hPa (Rising). 
<ivoks> 5x ugodnije nego u zg-u
<BotaniCar> daj mi usput i shaku soli protrljaj o ranu :) 
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> BotaniCar: evo nesto da te oraspolozi
<ivoks> zvali me iz porezne
<BotaniCar> Preplatio si ? 
<ivoks> opet mi povecali akontaciju za porez na dohodak
<BotaniCar> Mislim, nece me tvoja nesreca nasmijati, ako si zaradio nekaj od drzave, to bi moglo :) 
<ivoks> i to za 25%
<BotaniCar> nabijem ih. I , kak pravdaju takve odluke ? Pretpostavljam da se u tvom poslovanju ne mijenja nista osim kolicine posla, sto se desi da im moras dati jos noFca ?
<ivoks> ovdje je bilo 'dobili smo direktivu da dizemo svima kojima se moze'
<ivoks> a mislim, morali su mi dignuti akontaciju
<BotaniCar> U stvari nemam nista protiv toga da te oderu k'o jarca. Smeta me sto ti uzimaju paru prije nego ju ti uzmes, i sto su argumenti tipizirani u "treba nam jos novaca, a ti imas" 
<BotaniCar> Cudi me da jos nisi preselio firmu negdje drugdje
<ivoks> BotaniCar: kud bi selio i zasto?
<ivoks> BotaniCar: pa kome cu placati porez nego drzavi u kojoj zivim?
<BotaniCar> ivoks: nacelno se slazem. Kad davanja ne bi bila jednaka profitu, i kad ne bi bila naplacivana prije nego onaj koji ostvaruje zaradu - zaradi. 
<BotaniCar> Gdje? Nisam pametan gdje ti je najbolje 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: al tako je svugdje
<ivoks> svugdje se porez placa pausalno
<ivoks> unaprijed
<BotaniCar> Nisam siguran da se placa i toliko koliko u nas
<BotaniCar> I, to sto je praksa u upotrebi 'svugdje' ju ne cini dobrom 
<BotaniCar> Usput, ima sto slicno selinuxu za debianoide ? 
<ivoks> selinux
<BotaniCar> "Graphical/Desktop installs of Debian are not heavily tested with selinux, so you might run into quite some issues. " Lucky me :) 
<jelly-home> http://lwn.net/Articles/560041/ 32M indiegogo, hmmm
<jelly-home> .weather zagreb / maksimir
<datase> jelly-home: The current temperature in Zagreb, Croatia is 31.2°C (3:56 PM CEST on July 23, 2013). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 45%. Dew Point: 18.0°C. Pressure: 29.92 in 1013 hPa (Falling). 
<jelly-home> ^^ blize efektivnoj vrijednosti u gradu
<jelly-home> ta stanica je na poljani a okolo je sumica i teniski tereni, tako da je vjerojatno hladnije i vise vjetra nego na slucajno odabranom mjestu na asfaltu ili betonu u gradu
<BotaniCar> jelly: ak se ne varam , 1/10 su skupili u jednom danu, ja im drzim fige.
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: prva dva dana su najbitnija, tad se skupi vecina novaca
<jelly-home> tj. ako ne skupe bar 70-80% u prva dva dana, tesko ce doseci limit
<BotaniCar> jelly: ako povjerujemo 'analiticarima' , nisam siguran da se ova akcija uklapa u statistike 
<jelly-home> 4GB RAMa je vrlo ok
<BotaniCar> al, velim, biased sam 
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: usporedjujem sa onim kickstarterima za igrice/sequele koji su skupili 2-3M 
<BotaniCar> jelly: kajaznam, ovi (ubuntu-masonski lobi) sistematski mute vodu vec duze, pa je mozda lakse .. zagrijali su raju, vec su poznati .. ionako ce u zadnja 2 dana bidanja redhat preko anonimnog nekog u projekt natociti 1/2 trazenog
 * BotaniCar se sakrije
<jelly-home> specka za ostatak hardvera je slicna ovom mom kinezu
<jelly-home> 4.5", 1280x720
<jelly-home> 8mp rear camera, 2mp front
<BotaniCar> hardver je .. dopadljiv, nisam stigao danas izguglati koji je downside tog safirnog stakla
<BotaniCar> vjerojatno ne mozes zagrebati nicim, ali ako uspijes - eksplodira 
<jelly-home> $600 [sold out] heh
<BotaniCar> :) 
<jelly-home> If unsold, this perk will expire on Tuesday 23rd July at 16:00 BST.
<dodobas> bullshit... samo marketing 32Mil je nista za Canonical
<BotaniCar> Kaze apple da je gorilla glass bolji od safira .. 
<BotaniCar> http://appleinsider.com/articles/13/05/22/corning-touts-gorilla-glass-3s-advantages-over-sapphire-in-side-by-side-tests
<dodobas> mogu punoo dobiti a nista ne izgubiti
<BotaniCar> dodobas: ako je marketing, uspjeli su 
<dodobas> taj uredaj ne treba nikom...
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: gorilla glass 3 je valjda najnovija generacija
<BotaniCar> jelly: u clanku spominje da je testirano gorilla staklo vec u upotrebi u X uredjaja, pa pretpostavljam da nije testirana zadnja inacica
<jelly-home> dodobas: mislis?  ja sam zacudjen koliko stvari mogu obaviti na 1GB skatulji te velicine
<BotaniCar> povlacim sve, takodjer dedicirano spominju g.glass 3 
<dodobas> jelly-home: obaviti ali ne i raditi...
<jelly-home> docking station u obliku normalnog monitora i tipkovnice bi rijesio i taj dio
<dodobas> mozes radit development na padu/ipadu/... extrena tipkovnica/mis/disk... ali zasto...
<dodobas> hipsteri :P
<jelly-home> dvije stvari: komocija jer je manje syncanja; manja potrosnja struje
<jelly-home> no bojim se da trajanje baterije uz novi OS i takvu specku hardvera ne bi bilo ko zna kakvo
<dodobas> za 10godina mozda... wearable computers i to...
<dodobas> ovo je neki međju koncept... koji IMHO kasni 
<dodobas> tipa... ovo bi moglo biti sto je Nokia N90 (ili koji vec) bio prije apple-a i androida
<jelly-home> high end mobiteli ce imati iste specifikacije za godinu dana
<igustin> openSUSE Conference 2014 u Dubrovniku http://is.gd/piUnUL
<jelly-home> hardverske.  Softver je problem, jer uz android, ios i wp8 ne vidim mjesto za ubuntu os platformu da ikako zazivi
<jelly-home> (za razliku od firefox os koji puca na drugi segment)
<dodobas> jelly-home: a tek FirefoxOS... kupit cu ga za 10tak dana... ako ce ga imati u ducanu :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: meni ni android ni wp ( ios nisam ni probao ) nisu platforme za rad. zato mi se ona dual-boot featura dopada.
<jelly-home> dodobas: ak ce uredjaji na tome imati 4-7 dana baterije, to ce biti vrlo ok
<dodobas> idem u Poljsku na http://egc2013.go.art.pl/
<BotaniCar> dodobas: koliko ce te kostati to zadovoljstvo ?
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: dual boot je tlaka
<dodobas> BotaniCar: pojma... treba uzet neki bez pretplate
<dodobas> navodno 90€
<BotaniCar> jelly: zbog ? 
<BotaniCar> mislim, manja mi je tlaka nego da nemam potpuno funkcionalan linux u telefonu 
<jelly-home> zbog toga sti mi se ne da to radit
<dodobas> a jedino ga t-mobile ima... alcatel one touch fire ili kako vec
<BotaniCar> jelly: a ako ce sam, po pristeku na tv, i ako reboot traje 20 sec ? Taman odes pisat' nakon kaj si zastekal telefon u tv :) 
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: 20 sec je previse <g>
<jelly-home> 5 sec bi izdrzao
<jelly-home> radije bi vrtio cijelo vrijeme ubuntu i cekao/pisao aplikacije
<BotaniCar> Suglasan 
<jelly-home> ili nek naprave da android aplikacije rade na njihovom OS-u
<ivoks> dodobas: nije marketing
<ivoks> dodobas: tocno je da canonical moze iskesirati 32 milje
<dodobas> ivoks: a to ce dobiti, i to je ok...
<ivoks> ali ne moze znati hoce li se prodavati
<dodobas> ako uspije super... ako ne nismo nista izgubili
<ivoks> jelly-home: 4GB ce se vjerojatno pretvoriti u 8 s vremenom
<dodobas> 'market no yet ready...'
<ivoks> specifikacija je radjena po onome sto je sad dostupno
<SilverSpace> 16:19 <   dodobas> navodno 90€
<jelly-home> testiranje trzista kickstarterom je bar djelomicno marketing
<ivoks> to je
<ivoks> 16:08 < dodobas> bullshit... samo marketing 32Mil je nista za Canonical
<ivoks> ja sam odgovarao na ovaj komentar
<ivoks> nije projekt radjen radi marketinga
<ivoks> ali je marketing sastavni dio projekta
<jelly-home> ne, ubuntu linux os je radjen radi marketinga ;-)
<ivoks> ljudi na ovome rade vec vise godina
<ivoks> jelly-home: ne znam, bit ce da se tvoja maticna kompanija s takvom konstatacijom ne slaze
<ivoks> vlasnik vaseg vlasnika, jel
<jelly-home> ivoks: eh, oni prakticki ne znaju da mi postojimo
<ivoks> upravo tako
<ivoks> ali vi znate da oni postoje
<ivoks> sto se tice 32 milje... ja bi volio da uspije, ali premalo se skupilo prvi dan
<ivoks> puno je 830$ za telefon
<ivoks> kod nas je to cak jos i mala cijena za uredjaj te klase
<ivoks> ali vani je to jako puno
<jelly-home> trebali su staviti vise onih $600 first day
<ivoks> da... ali fora je u tome sto se na ovome ne zaradjuje
<ivoks> to je uredjaj, njegova produkcijska cijena je 800$
<jelly-home> onda je preskup i end of story
<ivoks> kada bi stavio pod 600, previse bi ih napravio
<ivoks> tj., obecao bi nesto sto ne mozes isporuciti
<ivoks> pa skup je
<ivoks> pa jesi li uopce citao o kakvom je uredjaju rijec?
<jelly-home> mislim, preskup za to sto ce biti u njemu 2014.
<ivoks> biti ce ono sto se moze staviti za 800$
<ivoks> specifikacije nisu zakljucane
<ivoks> dao bi se kladiti da ce biti 8GB
<ivoks> i 128GB diska mi isto malo zvuci
<jelly-home> s/diska/nanda/
<ivoks> staklo i baterija ce odnijeti puno novaca
<ivoks> ne bi se cudio da se na kraju ipak uzme gorila staklo
<jelly-home> gorilla glass 2 je sasvim ok
<jelly-home> osim ako stavis kvarcni kamencic i onda ga peglas mobitelom
<ivoks> a cvrsce je od safira kad padne
<ivoks> vidjet cemo
<ivoks> cudno nesto... nikakv mail do servera nije dosao vec pol sata
<ivoks> niti jedan spam
<jelly-home> u ljeto padne kolicina spama
<jelly-home> rusi odu na godisnji
<ivoks> kompovi su ugaseni :)
<jelly-home> u 10-11. se pojave i nove vrste spama koje se teze detektiraju
<ivoks> cisco kupuje sourcefire(?!) za 2.7 mlrd dolara
<jelly-home> treba im IDS proizvod/infrastruktura koja radi, valjda
<jelly-home> mozda je nekome tamo doslo do glave da SDN nije tak blesava ideja
<ivoks> pa mislim da cisco to dobro zna
<ivoks> sudeci po njihovom utjecaju u openstacku
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xE1d8Ler9Gw#at=112
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Toomas Repp/Oliver Ojaveer auto24 Rally Estonia Põnevad momendid., Views: 3696, Rating: 100.0%
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> pokosi grm ni ne trepne 
<ivoks> ovi nisu normalni
<ivoks> meni dodju gosti, cijena je 299 kuna
<ivoks> plate 320 (kao tip), stavim u novcanik
<ivoks> i zbog toga bi ja bio kaznjen s 20.000kn?
<jelly-home> nisi prijavio...!
<jelly-home> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/07/21/researcher_cracks_sim_crypto_to_own_phones_via_sms/
<jelly-home> "In a sample of 1,000 SIMs tested over two years, Nohl said one-quarter were vulnerable "
 * jelly-home ima isti SIM od 2001
<jelly-home> ivoks: jesi vidio onaj ThinkPad Helix
<jelly-home> tabletic sa thinkpad dockom
<jelly-home> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/07/19/review_lenovo_thinkpad_helix_corei7_convertible/
<ivoks> jelly-home: nisam i nekako mi izgleda lomljivo
<ivoks> ono, laptop mi treba za rad, a ne sminkanje
<ivoks> eto nove ponude
<ivoks> double edge
<ivoks> dva za 1400$ :)
<jelly-home> nagradno pitanje: s obzirom da se shipa iz .uk, jel to sa VAT ili bez
<jelly-home> ak je sa, onda bi uz tu cijenu isao gore samo shipping sto je cist ok
<jelly-home> ak se nasi sjete nabit carinu i pdv na to... eh
<ivoks> nema carine na to
<ivoks> EU
<ivoks> PDV je dobro pitanje, ali to je pokklon, bez vrijednosti
<ivoks> naime, ti ne kupujes telefon
<ivoks> nego ga dobijes, na poklon
<ivoks> promotivni materijal
<jelly-home> ak, to je dobro
<ivoks> dakle, za HR je cijena 1430$
<jelly-home> $715 = 540€ = 4000kn
<ivoks> tak negdje
<jelly-home> eh, to mi je duplo skuplje nego dam na blef za ista
<ivoks> mislim da je blize 4200
<ivoks> pa da, ovo je na blef
<jelly-home> dolar je pao
<ivoks> ne znas tocno koje ce biti specifikacije
<ivoks> ali ako ce se ista mijenjati, mijenjati ce se na bolje
<ivoks> ali uvijek ga mozes vratiti
<jelly-home> vratiti?
<ivoks> naime, ako se vrati kroz 20 dana, dobijes novce natrag
<ivoks> placas samo shipping
<ivoks> What warranties apply to the Ubuntu Edge?
<ivoks> If you are not happy with the product, you may return it within 28 days of receiving it for a full refund. Please note, Canonical can not cover the cost of the return postage and packaging.
<jelly-home> to mi ne koristi, za 4kkn bi uredjaj maltene morao imati blowjob funkciju da razmislim o istom
<ivoks> iphone je skoro duplo skuplji
<ivoks> htc one je 5xxx kn
<ivoks> kao i s4
<ivoks> htc one se mogao naci za 750$ u SAD-u
<jelly-home> sada.  za godinu dana ce biti ispod 4kkn
<ivoks> pa da, hoce
<jelly-home> a za 750$ ce biti mobiteli istih specki kao edge
<ivoks> sumnjam jer ideja iza edga nije da bude telefon kao i svaki drugi
<ivoks> vec da daje ono najbolje sto postoji od tehnologija, a nije rasireno medju proizvodjacima (zbog cijene)
<ivoks> dakle, edge nije stvoren da stvara profit
<ivoks> vec da bude showcase novih tehnologija
<ivoks> to i nije telefon za svakoga
<jelly-home> usporedi samsung s3 i s4, ekstrapoliraj na iducu godinu
<ivoks> vec bas za geekove
<jelly-home> dok to izadje, showcase ce biti softvera a hw ce biti usporediv sa ostalim high-end mobitelima
<ivoks> ajde, usporedimo..
<jelly-home> http://www.theonion.com/video/new-wearable-computer-also-sucks-your-dick,33017/
<ivoks> s2 ima iste kamere kao i s3
<ivoks> s4 je napravio korak (naprijed?)
<ivoks> baterija se pomakla za 400mAh
<ivoks> u svakoj generaciji
<ivoks> a edge vec sad obecava 10x vise od s3
<jelly-home> moj kinez za $200 ima 8mp + 2mp, gorilla glass 2, 320dpi 1280x720, 2750mAh
<ivoks> s2 i s3 imaju istu kolicinu rama
<ivoks> s4 ima duplo vise, 2 gb
<ivoks> edge ce imati barem 4, ali 8 je vjerojatnije
<ivoks> s4 sa 64 giga diskom je vise od 5000kn
<jelly-home> od koga ce sourcati 32Gb chipove?
<jelly-home> 4 zvuci i previse dobro
<ivoks> gle, ne nagovaram te
<ivoks> edge je vapoware
<ivoks> u dizajnu je
<ivoks> tj., zna se sto sad moze imati
<ivoks> a sad, za te novce, moze imati vise nego bilo koji drugi mob
<jelly-home> hardver se mora odabrati najkasnije 6 mjeseci prije slaganja prototipa
<jelly-home> ako slucajno ubodes neki pin compatible upgrade imas puno srece
<ivoks> samsung je plastican
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> sto ima i svojih dobrih strana
<ivoks> ali mogu ti reci da htc one puno ljepse djeluje u ruci
<jelly-home> stoji
<ivoks> najveca razlika u cijeni je staklo i baterija
<ivoks> kad bi isfurali tu bateriju, to bi bilo super
<jelly-home> baterija je vjerojatno nuzan uvjet
<jelly-home> jerbo eksperimentalni os i high-end komponente = cucla struju ko ludo
<ivoks> a i dobijes telefon s otvorenim bootloaderom
<jelly-home> i otvorenim gpu driverima? :-)
<ivoks> ne znam hoce li imati garanciju i sve to i nakon sto zamijenis os :)
<jelly-home> </troll>
 * jelly-home -> more
<ivoks> aj, sretan put
<jelly-home> je, 10 minuta autom ;-)
<ivoks> blago tebi
<ivoks> ja imam jos neki sastanak u 7, pa ne stignem
<rsedak> jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro i tebi rsedak :)
<rsedak> :-)
#ubuntu-hr 2013-07-24
<Mmike> -rw-------   1 root root 2.6T Jul 24 02:02 full.log
<Mmike> to je log file, a ne ti
<BotaniCar> o0o0o 
<BotaniCar> cini se iznimno upotrebljivo za daljnju obradu :) 
<Mmike> ma, to sve hadoop napravi za cas
<BotaniCar> pokrenes grep i odes na godisnji :)
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xxt24JoLlPE
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: First-Ever Google Glass Porn, Views: 175368, Rating: 94.529094%
<SilverSpace> kad prije
<BotaniCar> di porn,kaj porn ? 
<BotaniCar> Jebeju se po guglu ? aww
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> "you overpay'd your shoes, find better deals online" :) AHAHAHA , tocno takva distrakcija bi mi dobro dosla tijekom sexa :) 
<Mmike> dodobas: ping
<Mmike> dodobas: ne zajebavaj me tamo! :)
<dodobas> Mmike: hebate... hoces karticu ili ne ?
<Mmike> kol'ko para?
<dodobas> jedan odlazak u TPK
<dodobas> nije bas neka super... mislim 9600gt
<dodobas> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pID=3079#ov
<Mmike> uuu, moze ovo s TPK skroz :)
<Mmike> ma ok ce bit
<Mmike> moram samo vidjet dal je stvar u ploci ili u krafickoj
<Mmike> pa ako je u krafickoj onda trzimo
<ivoks> jelly-home: pala cijena
<ivoks> 625$
<ivoks> jelly-home: pa ako hoces...
<ivoks> i prodaja opet krenula strelovito
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: ti si jedared rekao da preferiras sky colu zbog prirodnih secera ? http://www.blic.rs/Slobodno-vreme/Vesti/395091/Zelena-Koka-Kola-nova-prirodna-Koka-Kola
<ivoks> meni je sky cola i ukusnija
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: oho 
<jelly-home> mrmlj, krpam orakl replikaciju s godisnjeg
<BotaniCar> Godisnji na kojem nije dosadno i jos se zaradi .. milina 
<jelly-home> stevia je ok, ima malo cudan okus ali ak se stavi pola secer pola zasladjivac je ok.  Pio sam neke rauch ledene cajeve s tim, ima u DM-u
<jelly-home> oni stave 5% secera i ostalo steviol glikozide
<jelly-home> heh, Tanjug jos uvek postoji
<jelly-home> ivoks: [Re: cijena] ne bi coek vjerovo? :-)
<jelly-home> tako ce mozda i uspjeti isfurati uredjaj
<jelly-home> dobra stvar je da su stavili takvu kampanju da ako ne uspiju prikupiti ukupnu lovu, niko nista ne placa
<ivoks> pa da
 * jelly-home ceka tape library da obavi svoje
<ivoks> bas sam razgovarao sa jane
<ivoks> ne moze biti nize od ovoga :/
<jelly-home> ^$## nested screen, svaki put se userem jesam li upravo pregazio produkciju ili vracam na backup stroj
<BotaniCar> hahahahahaha
<BotaniCar> dobro je, znaci da taj atavizam ne nestaje s godinama staza :)
<Hrki> poz, zanima me jeli je potrebna ona oznaka zemlje na zadnjem dijelu auta kada putujemo u inozemstvo ?
<civija> da
<civija> iako ja uredno prelazim granice i bez toga
<Hrki> i ja sam do sada :D
<civija> jesu te negdje zajebavali zbog toga ili ?
<BotaniCar> Inozemstvo == van EU , ili bilo gdje ? 
<Hrki> a nisu nikada
<Hrki> ali cuj, nikada neznas kako bude dok ides u sloveniju :D
<civija> heh, ja sam jednom isao po povrat poreza u sloveniju
<Hrki> vidis da bosanci zajebavaju ove koji nemaju HR unutar registarske tablice
<civija> i lik me pita zasto idem u sloveniju
<civija> ja reko idem po povrat poreza
<civija> tada se toliko naljutio da mi je pretresao cijeli auto :)
<Hrki> a da, ima ih svakakvih
<Hrki> ali ok si ovi na mojoj granici
<ivoks> moras imati
<ivoks> ja nemam i nisam imao problema
<ivoks> ali, moras imati
<ivoks> svuda, i u eu
<ivoks> dok ne dodju nove tablice
<Hrki> i mislis da ce se mijenjati sve tablice ?
<Hrki> ili ce samo ljudi dobiti naputak da zaljepe
<ivoks> ne, neces nista lijepiti
<ivoks> ne smijes nista lijepiti 
<civija> i ne smijes nista lijepiti na tablicu
<ivoks> a zamijeniti ces tablice kada ces kupiti novi auto
<ivoks> do tada ces imati HR naljepnicu na autu
<Hrki> a nit neznam s tim tablicama proceduru, nisam jos kupovo auto
<Hrki> jel je ta tablica uvijek ista i ovisi o osobi ili se mijenja kad kupis auto ?
<ivoks> moze oboje
<ivoks> mozes 'prodati' tablice s autom
<ivoks> a mozes ih i zadrzati
<ivoks> tablica je za auto, ali ju mozes prenijeti na drugi auto prilikom prodaje
<ivoks> najlakse ju je prodati skupa s autom, onda nitko nema previse zajebancije
<Hrki> kuzim
<Hrki> evo danas sam se iznenadio da su totalno smanjili papirologiju
<Hrki> iso sam se prijaviti za zadrtavstvo
<Hrki> vise niti ne treba radna knjizica, niti neki podaci sa zavoda za zaposljavanja
<ivoks> pa ja sam 1.7. plakao od srece na policiji
<ivoks> a i 2.7. na poreznoj
<Hrki> lijepo mi je uzela diplomu, stavila da sam nezaposlen i bok
<ivoks> kuzis, trebalo je uci u EU da razum pobijedi
<ivoks> neshvatljivo, sve se to moglo prije 10 godina
<ivoks> ja sam zahtjev za novu osobnu rijesio za pola sata, ukljucujuci i slikanje
<Hrki> jer nas prije nitko nije tjerao za rad :D
<ivoks> VAT broj sam isto dobio za pola sata
<Hrki> sada to ide kako spada
<ivoks> a oni redovi pred policijom, to stoje budale
<ivoks> dobiju uplatnicu i onda cekaju u redu na posti u policiji
<Hrki> a da :D
<ivoks> umjesto da odu na bilo koju drugu postu
<Hrki> dobro ja sam si jucer isao na mjuriju po osobnu
<ivoks> ili internet bankarstvo
<Hrki> i bio je veliki red
<Hrki> jer su redovno toj djeci radili osobnu
<Hrki> sad neznam dal se to mora ili zele da sa njima idu van granice
<Hrki> ali bilo je krcato tom djecom
<Hrki> i onda jos i masu cigana
<Hrki> cak su nas i slikali, valjda kolki je bio red :D
<ivoks> ajde, kupite telefon dok je jos jeftin :) http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge
<vileni> danas je u heinzelovoj bio red vani do ceste
<hrvojem> ivoks: jesi ti sebi narucio i/ili jos cekas onaj "gumeni" samsung :)
<ivoks> narucio sam
<ivoks> gumeni samsung je za nesto skroz drugo
<ivoks> za kajakarenje
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYM7tCjp0Go
<datase> ivoks: Title: Ubuntu Edge Overview, Views: 7530, Rating: 97.124186%
<ivoks> velicina
<BotaniCar> ivoks: kupio bi ja, ali mi je predvidjeni budzet za novi telefon a) upola manji b) u budzetu za 2014 :) 
<ivoks> pa ovo ce ionako doci tek 2014 :)
<ivoks> mogu ti ja uzeti na kredit jos jedan :)
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> Kredit ! Vjerojatno bih ga i dobio da u baMci kazem da mi treba za terenca i/ili pametni telefon :) 
<BotaniCar> Ionak mi se bankarka zalila da ne utiliziram dovoljno ni kredite ni minus :) 
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> dali bi ti sigurno
<ivoks> da im kazes da bi pokrenuo posao, eh...
<ivoks> http://www.xubuntix.org/weblog/2013/07/ubuntu-edge
<ivoks> eh, kad bi se trend nastavio... :D
<BotaniCar> Mislis da ni jedan entrprajz nece investirati u to ? 
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> postoji jedan enterprajz koji se sprema naruciti vise stotina tisuca komada
<BotaniCar> fakat bi izgledalo ohrabrujuce da taj counter ( 100 pieces) malo naraste 
<ivoks> to ce doci kasnije
<BotaniCar> Znaci, uvjeren si da hoce ? Nadam se da si u pravu
<ivoks> nitko nije znao za edge do ponedjeljka
<ivoks> niti klijenti nisu znali
<ivoks> niti 3/4 firme nije znalo sto ce se desiti
<ivoks> tako da pregovori sa klijentima pocinju s danom kada se to javno objavi
<BotaniCar> o0o0o , fakat nitko nije imao head start ? Vrlo posteno i ..neocekivano
<ivoks> a imamo ih vec nekoliko koji nam placu vec godinu-dvije da zele jedan uredjaj koji ce im sve zamijeniti
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ja sam saznao sat vremena prije objave
<BotaniCar> velim, iznimno korektno 
<ivoks> i nikakve povlastice canonicalovi zaposlenici nemaju
<ivoks> u mom tipu su tri kineza
<ivoks> kad su se probudili, komadi za 600$ su vec bili rasprodani
<ivoks> s/tipu/timu/
<BotaniCar> :(
<ivoks> jebiga :)
<BotaniCar> Cek, ako firma zeli uzeti nekog na ovo 'strucno osposobljavanje' , moras vaditi novu zaduznicu za tu osobu ? 
<BotaniCar> ( ovo == 1600kn izmisljotina )
<BotaniCar> Sad mi sestra to prica, tesko mi je vjerovati
<ivoks> da, vjerojatno
<ivoks> ja sam isao na poticanje zaposljavanja
<ivoks> i morao sam dignuti zaduznicu
<ivoks> obecati da su prodati bubrege i jaja ako otpustnim nekoga u firmi
<BotaniCar> krasno .. 
<Hrki> jel jos vrijedi ova glupost za 1600kn ?
<obruT> BotaniCar: kak ti stoji s vremenom ovih dana ? :) ja bih ti zbilja rado dao onaj router :)
<ivoks> Hrki: pa to opce nije glupost
<ivoks> da je meni netko dao 1600kn i platio mirovinsko i zdravstveno kada sam pocinjao raditi, noge bi mu ljubio
<ivoks> ovako sam imao 250kn mjesecno i nikakva davanja
<ivoks> naucio zanat, zaposlio se u firmi i sad zivim na plazi
<ivoks> tak da... ljudi grijese kada to gledaju kao radno mjesto - trebali bi to gledati kao besplatnu skolu
<ivoks> koju im jos netko i placa
<Hrki> ma ok, ali ja imam iskustvo faxa i imam iskustvo brzog ucenja
<Hrki> znaci za mjesec dana sve pohvatam
<Hrki> kuzim za neka zanimanja gdje ih ima masu, ali deficitarna zanimanja nema sanse
<Hrki> sve isto zavisi kako te nadređeni zna uposlit, ali je neki stari prdonja koji ti namjerno ne zeli sve pokazat nego kenja da ti treba 5-6 godina iskustva da nesto naucis onda znas da je seronja
<Hrki> ako je normalan i zna te uposlit, mozes bez problema raditi 8 sati i biti produktivan kao i ostali
<Hrki> ali to sto ljudi po godinu dana idi po kave i sortiraju papire za iskustvo je druga stvar :D
<ivoks> kaj ti mislis, da faks nesto znaci u zivotu? :)
<ivoks> socijalizam nas je napustio, pa ima vec neko vrijeme :)
<ivoks> fax u HR ne daje apsolutno nikakvo iskustvo
<ivoks> nemoj slucajno misliti da zasto sto si zavrsio faks, da mozda nesto i znas
<ivoks> praksa i teorija su dvije razlicite stvari
<Hrki> pa ja znam crtati u autocadu, i modelirati u solidworksu / catiji
<Hrki> i razumijem nacrte
<Hrki> i sta ce mene ovi dalje poducit ?
<Hrki> radio sam po ljeti bez problema, sa ovima koji rade duze
<Hrki> fala bogu, pitas nesto
<Hrki> ali radis
<Hrki> mene to je naucio fax
<ivoks> a sto studiras?
<ivoks> crtanje?
<Hrki> to ti i kazem, sve ovisi sta studiras
<Hrki> strojarstvo zavrsio
<ivoks> e vidis...
<ivoks> tak smo i mi na gradjevini
<ivoks> crtali
<ivoks> crtali u picku materinu
<ivoks> sve u 16
<ivoks> i onda dodjes na gradiliste
<ivoks> i onda zidar radi od tebe budalu jer ti ne kuzis nista kak to u biti izgleda i kak to radi
<ivoks> ali crtao si, racunao, polagao ispite
<ivoks> ali evo, lik koji ne zna abecedu te ismijava jer ti u biti nemas jebenog pojma o nicemu
<ivoks> i tako svi
<Hrki> ma sve je to jasno
<Hrki> malo je vama drugacije, ali ja sam vec prosao par firmi
<ivoks> e, o tome je rijec
<Hrki> znaci sveukupno oko 5-6 firmi po 1-2 mjeseca
<Hrki> i radio sam cist ok
<Hrki> mislim, reko mi je stari, da nisam nist losiji neogo ovi kaj rade godinama
<Hrki> naravno da je praksa najbitnija
<Hrki> ali daj mi ti reci, ako recimo covjek radi 20 godina, transformacijske kotlove
<Hrki> on kao ima prakse
<Hrki> i sad ode u drugu firmu, koja radi turbine
<Hrki> nemaju nikakvu vezu to proizvodi
<Hrki> i ja ti kazem da on nezna nista vise nego sto zna novi student :D
<ivoks> ja ti kazem da zna
<ivoks> zna upravo ono sto treba da se uspije, a o cemu student jos nema pojma
<ivoks> a to su organizacija, medjuljudski odnosi, delegiranje poslova, upravljanje
<ivoks> nista od toga student ne zna
<Hrki> ma zna medjuljudske odnose :D
<ivoks> i nece znati sljedecih 5-6 godina
<ivoks> fakultet ti je samo i iskljucivo dao priliku da brze napredujes
<ivoks> nije ti dao znanje za rjesavanje svih problema
<Hrki> ma nije, ali ti opet ovisi koji ti je smjer i sta radis
<Mmike> fljiii
<ivoks> dapace, koliko puta ste u mehanici nesto rjesavali, a da je pocelo sa 'pretpostavimo idealne uvjete gdje nema gravitacije'
<Hrki> nisu sve grane iste
<Hrki> fala bogu da ja koji sam zavrsio proizvodni smjer znam vise od ovog mehacinara sta se tice proizvodnje
<Hrki> dosta decki znam da su zavrsili fax, odma se zaposlili i ovi ih odma postavili za sefove
<ivoks> tako su i meni rekli
<ivoks> pa ti nisi zavrsio FER, ti ne mozes znati nista o racunalima
<Hrki> vidis meni je prednost da znam i to, a to me fax nije naucio :D
<Hrki> i zato se necu prodat za 1600kn, jer znam da vrijedim vise
<ivoks> nisi shvatio sto sam ti htio reci
<ivoks> pa ako si radio, onda niti ne mozes kandidirati za 1600kn
<Hrki> a to je sve bio , ljetni rad, student servis i tako to
<ivoks> to je samo za one koji nisu radili
<ivoks> i ti fakat mislis da znas vise i bolje? :)
<ivoks> ja ti opet ponavljam, ja sam radio dvije godine za 250kn
<ivoks> zivio sa starcima, na njihovoj grbaci
<ivoks> ucio i pekao zanat
<Hrki> znam da znam, jer vidim sa ljudima kojima sam radio
<Hrki> neznam ko oni
<Hrki> ali znam da moj rad vrijedi vise od 1600kn
<Hrki> a to kaj nitko tu kod nas nikoga ne cijeni je druga stvar
<ivoks> a koliko te kosta nerad?
<ivoks> ne shvacas
<Hrki> ovi decki iz rijeke, koji su zavrsili isti fax
<Hrki> 90% njih je vanka
<Hrki> sigurno ne rade tamo za kusur :D
<ivoks> netko ti je napunio glavu raznim teorijama urota :)
<ivoks> kaj mislis za koliko rade?
<ivoks> bas me zanima, joj...
<ivoks> da cujem
<Hrki> evo, jedan frend na platformi
<ivoks> ako rade za manje od 3000 eura, zive losije nego ti
<Hrki> bez faxa, 50 000kn mjesecno placa
<Hrki> da je imo fax imao bi i vise
<Hrki> jer on radi tfr
<Hrki> mjesec dana doma, mjesec dela :D
<ivoks> dakle, 25.000kn mjesecno
<ivoks> i radi na platformi
<ivoks> dream job.
<ivoks> a stanarina je 12.000kn
<ivoks> jos sam i malo rekao
<Hrki> ne, 50 000mjesecno, dobiva isto tolko dok ne radi
<Hrki> spava na platformi :)
<Hrki> tamo im je sve ukljuceno
<Hrki> ovo dobi na ruke
<Hrki> kuzim ja sta ti zelis rec, ali sve ti ovisi i direktorima firme
<Hrki> neki cijene ljude koji su nesto zavrsili i koji se trude
<Hrki> i ne zele da rade za sicu
<Hrki> a jebiga, netko izrabljuje u ime iskustva :D
<Mmike> Hrki: ja ti opce nemam fax zavrsen
<Mmike> doduse, nisam bas siguran da bih mogao raditi na gradilistu :)
<Hrki> ma za masu poslova netreba fax i taj fax nije nikakvo mjerilo
<Hrki> nista ja ne kazem, ali mi je tih 1600kn smijesno, dok gledas da konobari zarade 5000+
<Hrki> cak znaju i po 6000kn
<Mmike> ja sam jednom radio k'o konobar
<Mmike> to je izrazito zajebat posao
<Mmike> prvo da ti ne ispadne sve to sto nosis
<Mmike> onda zapamtit sto ti je tko rekao da hoce
<Mmike> onda pazit dal' ti je platio kak spada
<Mmike> ma i 7k kuna nije puno
<Hrki> onda nek uvedu 1600kn za sve
<Hrki> svima kojima je prvi posao nek bude za to
<Hrki> mislim ja nevidim svrhu toga, pa nitko ne zeli nekoga zaposliti ako mu ne treba
<Hrki> a ako ti treba, plati mu kak spada
<Hrki> velis 7k nije ni puno, a kaj da radim s 1600kn :D
<Hrki> pa putni me vise kostaju :D
<Mmike> ha neznam kaj da ti kazem
<Mmike> ja sam pred 3 godine bez posla ostao
<Mmike> propala firma di sam radio
<Mmike> i sta sad, nasao posao, prvi koji je naletio
<Mmike> 3k kuna, PHP skriptiranje
<Mmike> (doduse, nakon 2 tjedna sam nasao bolji, i tak ...)
<Hrki> a mogu mislit, tesko je svugdje
<Hrki> ja uopce neznam kako ce sve to zavrsiti
<Hrki> mislim neznam od cega budu ljudi jeli
<Hrki> ja cu se probat sad ucmariti kad je ljeto i godisnji :D
<Hrki> onda im uvijek trebaju ljudi
<obruT> NAD ili Marantz... pitanje je sad :P
<obruT> konkretnije NAD c316bee ili marantz pm 5004
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> obruT: jebeno :)
<obruT> trebao bih kao odlucit do sutra :P ... zvucnici su monitor audio bx2, cuo sam ih s marantzom, ali ne doma :P
<obruT> i nema sanse da bilo koje pojacalo poslusam doma prije kupnje
<obruT> odnosno, bar ne te modele :) jace da :P ali to bolje da ne radim
<Mmike> kakav konj: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=8kHqsIRA_sk
<datase> Mmike: Title: A "special" on board lap with Kamui Kobayashi, Views: 21029, Rating: 97.692308%
<jelly-home> sigh.
<jelly-home> cialis 5mg - Pula Film Festival
<jelly-home> www.pulafilmfestival.hr/en/index.php‎
<jelly-home> Translate this page
<ivoks> Hrki: sve ce se lijepo zavrsiti
<ivoks> Hrki: kao sto se vec zavrsava tisucama godina
<ivoks> prilagodi se ili izumri
<ivoks> Hrki: dok si ti lamentirao kako naci posao, ja sam zaradio 500kn u 20 minuta
<ivoks> zato ti i nisam mogao odgovoriti :)
<ivoks> jer sam isao raditi
<ivoks> ljudi, odoh to sad zapit ;)
<Hrki> fino si zi zaradio
<Hrki> a cime se ti bavis?
 * jelly-home racuna koliko je dobio za 2 sata prekovremenog krpanja orakla... cca 10x manje po satu nego ivoks ;-)
<jelly-home> zapravo, 20x
<jelly-home> to sto je firma platila duplo me ne interesira
<jelly-home> ivoks: jel to bruto ili neto 500kn? :->
 * jelly-home je razmisljao, razmisljao, razmisljao i zakljucio da mu ne treba eksperimentalno prijenosno racunalo slash telefon za 4000kn 
<jelly-home> kamate na orocenja su grozno pale
<jelly-home> originalni ugovor iz 10.2012. je rekao 3.65%, zadnja isplata je pala na 2.40%
<jelly-home> to ne pokriva ni pola inflacije :-|
#ubuntu-hr 2013-07-25
<ivoks> jelly-home: ako ne pokriva inflaciju, onda bas i nije stednja
<ivoks> Name: Mexican Peso
<ivoks> Symbol: $
<ivoks> a jeb...
<budz0r> jutro
<dodobas> wunderbar ... Result: hostbyte=DID_BAD_TARGET driverbyte=DRIVER_OK
<BotaniCar> obruT: prehladjen sam , daj mi do ponedjeljka da se dobijem ; mozemo i ranije , ako zelis 'poklon' .)
<BotaniCar> jelly: koliko kuna smije kostati eksperimentalno prijenosno racunalo, prije nego ti zatreba ? :D
<dodobas> BotaniCar: that's easy enough...
<BotaniCar> nothing in life is free, so it's not that simple :) 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: onaj G27 kosta 300 baksi nov ! Jebate :) 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> i krivo sam napisao
<Mmike> G25 je bolji
<Mmike> imas ga za oko 2k kuna vec
<vileni> imas i polovni za ~1000 ili manje
<Mmike> kupio sam pred jedno 2 godine polovni G25
<Mmike> i onda ga vratio jer je bio potrgan
<dodobas> Mmike: a sto je onim mojim ?
<Mmike> Vozika se povremeno :)
<vileni> ja jos nisam imao potrgani logitech
<vileni> dok thrustmaster s druge strane, svako toliko
<BotaniCar> Zakaj si mi to pokazal mika, taman sam pomislio da sam postao imun na igranje :) 
<vileni> sad pokusavam uloviti logitech momo za 300kn ili manje
<Mmike> vileni: ma, ne potrgan, razlohan, onak, izvozen do besvjesti :)
<Mmike> nema igre do jurnjave :)
 * Mmike bu danas probao u citycenter one na kartinga
<vileni> Mmike: a to je druga stvar, takav ne kupujes jednostavno :)
<Mmike> e, pa to :)
<vileni> ja moram iskoristiti jos 3 voznje do 9. mjeseca
<vileni> u areni
<vileni> i sutra imam gratis a ne stignem
<Mmike> ohoho
<Mmike> rodjendanko? :)
<vileni> a da, starim
<Mmike> pa lijepo je to :)
<Mmike> doduse, malo kicma, malo kuk, malo sve to :)
<vileni> da, zato planiram od savudrije do prevlake na 2 kotaca u sljedeci par tjedana :)
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: dobro pitanje
<BotaniCar> jelly: meni je taj limit negdje oko 3kkn , koliko bi dao i za pravi laptop - za po doma 
<BotaniCar> ajde, kako je bleeding edge, dao bi i 3,5 .. tak da 4k nije *bas tak* pre skupo 
<BotaniCar> Ovo uvjetujem time da uopce trebam laptop, ofc
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> \o/
<budz0r> o/
<SilverSpace> hm tesko da ce 32 milionceka prikupiti za tulifon
<BotaniCar> drz im fige, kupi tri komada i ne jamraj :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: da imam para kupio bi 
<SilverSpace> sad mi je puno 700$
<BotaniCar> Ajde, svi vi PTSPovci samo lezite na parama i nemate muda ulagati ! Znam, da si pun k'o brod, svi penzici su ! :) 
<SilverSpace> aha moz misliti nisam hv penzic
<Mmike> wow
<Mmike> porezna ima nove stranice
<Mmike> https://soundcloud.com/benasaurus/electroswing-mix
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ja sem brijal da si i ti HV peMzic, kaj postoje neki drugi ? :D
<BotaniCar> Zna netko di naci sumarum onog sto EU regulativa zahtjeva od web stranica ( kao ono za cookie) ? 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: http://eucookiedirective.com/ ?
<BotaniCar> dodobas: to pokriva tu obavezu, ima neki sumarum ostalih (ako ih uopce ima ) ? 
<dodobas> hmm, mozda sam vec pitao... no zna li netko trebali imati onu (HR) oznaku na autu ako se ide po Europi ?
<budz0r> dodobas: treba
<budz0r> kolega kaznu platio u AU
<dodobas> budz0r: to kupim na kiosiku/benzinskoj ?
<budz0r> dodobas: mislim da imas na benzinskoj
<budz0r> to je bilo prije EU
<budz0r> ali mislim da ti i dalje treba, dokle god ne dobijemo nove tablice
<budz0r> sa tom oznakom na njima
<budz0r> mislim da ti slovenci naplacuju 100€ ako nemas tu naljepnicu
<civija> i naljepnica mora bit crna slova na bijeloj podlozi
<civija> a ne one prozirne i sl.
<civija> tako je propisano
<vileni> bilo je magnetskih za kupiti
<vileni> samo neznam gdje vise
<dodobas> zna netko za koje je zemlje potrebna međunaradna vozacka dozvola?
<vileni> neznam za to, ali zelena karta vise nije potrebna za 33 zemlje, u koje naravno nije ukljucena bosna, tako da moram danas vaditi to :)
<SilverSpace> jel tko kupovao sa http://www.amazon.co.uk
<SilverSpace> ili na http://www.game.co.uk
<SilverSpace> sad bi to moralo icibez carine jedino pdv
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ma ne rekla komisija da moja bolest nije posljedica rata i ako je nisam imao prije 94
<BotaniCar> Mike: planetarno si poznat https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/58945_524843897588643_730852774_n.jpg
<BotaniCar> .weather Zagreb / Maksimir
<datase> BotaniCar: The current temperature in Zagreb, Croatia is 27.3°C (11:57 AM CEST on July 25, 2013). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 62%. Dew Point: 19.0°C. Pressure: 30.01 in 1016 hPa (Steady). 
<jelly-home> hmm
<jelly-home> .weather pjescana uvala
<jelly-home> .weather premantura
<jelly-home> datase: you suck
<datase> No, I would never touch your noodly appendage with my lips, jelly-home.
<BotaniCar> a-ha , it's psudo inteligent, and homophobic ! Good programming ! 
<SilverSpace> zanimljiva stvar http://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/devices/chromecast/#netflix
<BotaniCar> samo da nema "Power cord required (not shown)."
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: mislim da je datase zenskog roda... :->
<SilverSpace> to bi svaki novi tv trebao imati po defaultu ugradeno 
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: stra' me pitati kako si to zakljucio, no ipak budem :) 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: meni je citav koncept 'internet of things' u banani, tak da mi je online publiciranje televizora .. ma ono, jezim se od toga. Samo cekam dan kad ce me netko nazvati da im maknem onak "plati MUPu 500kn" malware s frizidera :9
<SilverSpace> lol 
<SilverSpace> istina
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb
<datase> SilverSpace: The current temperature in Zagreb / Maksimir, Croatia is 29.0°C (2:00 PM CEST on July 25, 2013). Conditions: Scattered Clouds. Humidity: 37%. Dew Point: 16.0°C. Pressure: 30.00 in 1016 hPa (Falling). 
<obruT> jelly-home: ides u Premanturu ?
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/149306_609103652453353_57798088_n.jpg
<civija> jelly-home: moze msg? :)
<BotaniCar> pa da, tak da ja ne naucim nikaj :( 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: tako se radi biznis...
<BotaniCar> je, civija (aka vendor ) lockin 
<civija> BotaniCar: svo znanje koje ja izvucem iz njega cu tebi isto prenijeti
<civija> naravno po adekvatnoj cijeni
<BotaniCar> Ruzno je za reci, ali ne vjerujem ti. Brijem da ces mi esencijalno htjeti naknadno i dodatno naplatiti :) 
<civija> da nije istina sad bi se nasao uvrijedjenim i povrijedjenim ...
<BotaniCar> isti si mij mozak :) 
<BotaniCar> *moj
<BotaniCar> ima tko win 2012 domenu po kojoj mogu cackat' ? :) Nemam resursa da si jos jedan lab dignem :( 
<jelly-home> civija: pucaj
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: zeli te izmikati i onda zaraditi na meni ! 
<jelly-home> osim ako je support kvescn, ondak ili ide javno, ili 200kn/h
 * BotaniCar nikak ne kuzi zakaj je jelly tak jeftin
<Mmike> nix nix inx
<BotaniCar> to, NIX NIX NIX NIX NIX NIX NIX NIX NIX NIX NIX NIX NIX NIX NIX NIX , a daaaaj nekad nekaj napisi :) 
<ravilov> woo system upgrade
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: to je samo deterrent, cim spomenes placanje odmah prestanu pitat
<Mmike> nemrem vise nemrem vise nemrem vise nemrem vise
<Mmike> ne radim nit 2 tjedna, i nemrem vise nemrem vise nemrem vise nemrrem vise
<stemd> kaj te muči?
<Mmike> zivot, stemd , zivot
<stemd> morti nije za javni kanal?  ;)
<dzl-r> http://www.engadget.com/2013/07/25/youtube-unix-geek-week/?utm_medium=feed&utm_source=feedburner&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+weblogsinc%2Fengadget+(Engadget) 
<dzl-r> kul :D
<ipozgaj> 'dan
<Mmike> djesi
<Mmike> ti
<Mmike> prodana duso
<Mmike> jedes kebabe po americi
<Mmike> a doritose nebi poslo!
<ipozgaj> :P
<ipozgaj> Mmike: na tacos sam se prebacio
<ipozgaj> to mi je sad glavna hrana
<Mmike> hrvojem: jel' moze percona popraviti logiranje u mysqlu?
<Mmike> onaj general log je totalno useles
<Mmike> nemres ga formatirat nikako
<Mmike> ipozgaj: :) kol'ko ste kila dobili?:)
<ipozgaj> Mmike: jedno vrijeme sam bio na +12, sad je negdje +9
<ipozgaj> u odnosu na kad smo otisli iz hr :)
<Mmike> auuuuuuuuuuu :)
<Mmike> a tetta gizmetta?
<ipozgaj> ma mozda kilu dvije
<Mmike> te zene :/
<Mmike> lako s njima
<ipozgaj> kurac
<ipozgaj> koliko si ti ono ozenjen, par mjeseci? :D
<Mmike> godinu dana 
<Mmike> preko godinu dana
<ipozgaj> cccc
<ipozgaj> leti vrijeme
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> jos 2 mjeseca i dodje dete :)
<ipozgaj> sitno :)
<ipozgaj> bar ces hax0rirati cijele noci
<ipozgaj> haha
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> ispravljat tudji php
<Mmike> pazi ovo
<Mmike> $random = rand(1,100);
<Mmike> switch($random){
<ipozgaj> :D :D
<Mmike>  case($random > 0):
<ipozgaj> lol
<Mmike> / neki blok koda koji nesto radi
<Mmike> }
<Mmike> i to je to
<Mmike> pred 2 tjedna nije bilo tog switcha nit poziva rand()
<Mmike> sad ti meni reci zasto je to dodano
<Mmike> i jos me uvjerava lik da je tu vjerojanto problem al' da on ne kuzi di je
<ipozgaj> git blame i jebi mu sve po spisku
<Mmike> onak, ODAKLE IDEJA
<ipozgaj> pa jel nemate nikakav code review proces prije nego sto netko commita u production branch?
<Mmike> mi?
<Mmike> oni, mislis
<ipozgaj> da
<ipozgaj> pa ti za koje radis
<Mmike> ne, oni nemaju nikakav review code proces
<Mmike> oni su debili
<ipozgaj> :)
<Mmike> mi im odrzavamo servere
<jelly-home> krpanje phpa je ipak malo vise od "odrzavanja servera" 
<Mmike> super duper managed hosting
<jelly-home> zato tolko i kosta!
<Mmike> jadan li sam ja kad moram PHP krpat
<ipozgaj> a bio bi sretniji da krpas python kod koji je isto smece? :D
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> necu se upecat
<Mmike> znamo i ti i ja da nije smece :)
<Mmike> k'o recimo, perl! :)
<ipozgaj> ne mislim da je pyhton smece
<ipozgaj> nego pitam da li bi ti bilo lakse krpati smece od koda, ali da je u pythonu a ne u phpu 
<jelly-home> isti kufer
<ipozgaj> pa to mu i kazem :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> al' bi si bio vise l33t :)
#ubuntu-hr 2013-07-26
<dodobas> nice... sekundu brzi boot... s kernelom 3.10
<ivoks> sekundu?
<ivoks> ako je trajao 20 sekundi, onda ta sekunda moze biti i nesto drugo
<dodobas> yes.. bio je ~8.8 kernel + 2sek userspace
<ivoks> ako je trajao 5 sekundi...
<dodobas> sad je ~7.8
<ivoks> onda ok :)
<dodobas> Jul 26 08:03:59 localhost systemd[1]: Startup finished in 7.585s (kernel) + 2.042s (userspace) = 9.627s.
<ivoks> ssd?
<dodobas> da
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> ja sam jos 2010. bio na 7sek
<ivoks> http://blog.init.hr/?p=151
<dodobas> da... zaboravio... imam 5sek wait...
<dodobas> jer sam lijen posloziti pravilne targete da priceka SDCard prije nego digne lvm i ostatak boota
<dodobas> pa sam samo dodao 5sek cekanja... :)
<BotaniCar> Meni boot mora trajati dovoljno da skuham kavu. 
<BotaniCar> Nda, epi sizadmin dej, svima 
<BotaniCar> odite dat' pusu svom sistemcu
<dodobas> cmok cmok
<MmikePoso> nevjerojatno je kako je rba idirekt neupotrebljiv u ovo doba dana
<MmikePoso> a pazite ovo:
<MmikePoso> ./DONE/XXX.XXX.com/phpMyAdmin211/lang/persian-utf-8.inc.php:$strViewDumpDB = 'نمايش الگوي پايگاه داده';
<BotaniCar> pravo ime umjesto XXX.XXX.com ili lazes :) 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: mozes od RPa napraviti jebenu mikrovalku: http://madebynathan.com/2013/07/10/raspberry-pi-powered-microwave/
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> f1 konacno
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol
<ivoks> ha, ideje...
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bk9-v8Sl4yU
<datase> ivoks: Title: Ubuntu Edge: convergence in action, Views: 301, Rating: 98.297872%
<ivoks> snimi misa i tipkovnicu :)
<BotaniCar> nije bogec imal za Microsoft misa i tipkovnicu :( 
<ivoks> samo gledaj
<obruT> BotaniCar: do kad delas danas ? :P
<ivoks> toliko ti je normalno tako nes vidjeti da ni ne skuzis :)
<ivoks> a opet, bar ja, nisam to nikad vidio
<ivoks> BotaniCar: jesi skuzio?
<ivoks> nexus 4 kao multitouch uredjaj
<BotaniCar> obruT: jos sam virozan, ne blizi mi se
<ivoks> dakle, ne treba ti ni mis ni tipkovnica :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: iskreno, otvorio sam tab, i izletio mi helpdesk u front, nisam jos gledal osim prvih 10 sec
<obruT> BotaniCar: koji ti je ono adsl username koji koristis ?
<BotaniCar> obruT: ni ti ne drziz msg history ? Ne znam napamet , *tzemljak*@htnet-nekaj , ulogiran je trenutno 
<obruT> ok, znaci u svakom slucaju tzemljak bez dodatnih brojeva :)
<obruT> ma traze me ovi sad, trebaju to ubacit u bazu, mislim da ce 1.8. aktivirati ipv6 profile, a bilo bi jako jako dobro prije toga ustekati ovaj novi IAD
<obruT> cini se da nije tzemljak bez icega jer to nije adsl username nego dialup :) ajd pliz pogledaj tocno kad dodjes doma pa javi :)
<BotaniCar> k 
<vileni> ivoks: a ubuntu se na nexusu vrti, i jos sluzi kao mis/tipkovnica?
<ivoks> vileni: da
<ivoks> mislili ste da je paypal zvjerka?
<ivoks> Alipay has more than 800 million registered accounts as of December 2012, set a record for the highest daily number of transactions, processing 105.8 million payments during the 24-hour period.
<BotaniCar> Nda, pola toga su napravili kod koristenja svojih testnih stranica :) 
<ivoks> alipay?
<ivoks> sumnjam
<BotaniCar> ivoks: sad sam pogledal filmek, brutalno. 
<ivoks> nije tajna, iznijeli smo taj podatak javno
<ivoks> cek da provjerim :)
<ivoks> nope, nije tajna...
<ivoks> tj., tajna je :)
<ivoks> al uglavnom... necu reci tko je, ali...
<ivoks> znas, dodjes na sastanak
<ivoks> preko puta sjedne 'delegacija'
<ivoks> i pocnu pregovori
<ivoks> i sto god ti kazes, oni sute
<ivoks> i onda vele
<ivoks> 'mi imamo milijardu korisnika'
<ivoks> i odjednom ti cijela europa i amerika postanu smijesni :)
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> Cuj , 'mi imamo milijardu korisnika' je informacija bez konteksta. Mozda je 97% view-only korisnika, a neku paru ih vrti 3%. No, ok, shvacam.
<ivoks> milijardu korisnika kojima ce plasirati tvoj proizvod
<BotaniCar> Velim, jasno je sto si htio reci. 
<ivoks> brijem da cu pokrenuti ovrhu nad jednim klijentom
<ivoks> pa mislim, koji k...
<BotaniCar> ivoks: koliko je to posla potraziocu ? Pokrenes proces, dalje se stvar kotrlja po sluzbenoj duznosti/sama, ili ? 
<ivoks> pa do sad sam jednom samo pokrenuo
<ivoks> i dobio sam postom odgovor kako mogu sjes u kut i plakat
<ivoks> jer su ovi ugasili firmu
<dodobas> hehehe http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-23452097
<BotaniCar> mrzim clanke nakon kojih ne mogu donijeti nikakve zakljucke 
<Hrki> ej momci
<Hrki> kolko je npr cijena rentanja stana od 50m2 na moru?
<jelly-home> ovisi jel u sezoni ili izvan
<Hrki> pa sezona naravno :)
<Hrki> jel dolazi tko uopce izvan sezone? :D
<jelly-home> podstanari
<jelly-home> cijena privatnog smještaja se obično računa po broju kreveta, ne po kvadratu
<Hrki> a cuj, imam jedan krevet za 2 osobe u dnenoj sobi
<Hrki> i jos jedan takav u spavacoj
<Hrki> +1 imam i jedan na napuhavanje :D
<Hrki> sad neznam kolko za to traze
<jelly-home> znaci recimo 2-4 osobe, ovisno o usluzi, dodatnom sadrzaju, lokaciji to bi moglo biti bilo gdje u rangu 30-80 eura, odes na neki portal s apartmanima i trazis slicne
<jelly-home> npr. http://www.ljeto.com/cro/search.asp?Mjesto=22&Osoba=2
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> gates je bio na prvicu danas
<ivoks> facebook mi nece objaviti komentar u kojem se nalazi rijec 'dude'
#ubuntu-hr 2013-07-27
<jelly-home> duuuuude
#ubuntu-hr 2013-07-28
<ivoks> koji sam biser
<ivoks> zaboravio pin od kartice
<ivoks> e jeb... ti alkohol
<Mmike> vruce
<Mmike> SilverSpace: jel se spremas_ Č=
<Mmike> :)
<jelly-home> .weather zagreb / maksimir
<datase> jelly-home: The current temperature in Zagreb, Croatia is 34.3°C (12:57 PM CEST on July 28, 2013). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 52%. Dew Point: 23.0°C. Pressure: 29.95 in 1014 hPa (Steady). 
<Mmike> .weather jelsa / hvar
<datase> Mmike: The current temperature in dubrovnik-neretva, Vela Luka, Croatia is 31.7°C (1:16 PM CEST on July 28, 2013). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 52%. Dew Point: 21.0°C. Pressure: 29.98 in 1015 hPa (Steady). 
<Mmike> .weather hvar
<datase> Mmike: The current temperature in Brac, Croatia is 35.5°C (1:17 PM CEST on July 28, 2013). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 9%. Dew Point: -2.0°C. Pressure: 29.98 in 1015 hPa (Steady). 
<Mmike> ojebemtisve
<Mmike> zato se ja topim
<Mmike> a gemist nestaje
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kaj prica ovaj na sportskoj tv?
<dodobas> ste vidjeli jucer...
<dodobas> kvalifikacije bez zvuka...
<dodobas> ukrali stream od nekog... pa prekrili s onim velikim bannerom desno gore
<dodobas> i nekako mutno...
<jelly-home> http://i.imgur.com/Jp0DTFF.png
<Mmike> dodobas: nisam jucer gledao, radio do 6 ujtro spavao do 14 :/
<Mmike> dodobas: a o tom su danas pricali, izgleda ona da
<dodobas> ako ce i danas biti tako... pederi...
<dodobas> nema zvuka... samo prasicko :)
<Mmike> ama
<Mmike> sta je to :)
<jelly-home>  http://imgur.com/a/GvLgk?gallery
<dodobas> poredak... 1. brz vozac, 2. iskusan vozac, 3. placipizda...
<Mmike> :D
#ubuntu-hr 2014-07-21
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<BotaniCar> Jutro, junacine
<ivoks> bemti kisu
<BotaniCar> Bemti Cehinje 
<Mmike> kak je bzr glup
<Mmike> sve neki workaroundovi
<Mmike> desi, botka
<Mmike> si na moru konanco?
<BotaniCar> Nebum ja mora ni videl ove godine, kak je krenulo :) 
<Mmike> sad sam 5 minuta proveo na telefonu sa t-mobile sluzbom za korisnike
<Mmike> osupnut
<Mmike> lik je profesionalan, ugodan, informiran, brz
<Mmike> tocno zna kaj sam htio, pomogoao mi je u sekundi
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: lik je isti kao i svi, samo si ga ti trebao za nekaj kaj ti nije jako bitno ( ili si pijan ) :D
<Mmike> prosli tjedan sam dvaput po 2 sata visio gore
<Mmike> ne, fakat, nevjerojatno
<Mmike> pitao sam di da ostavim informaciju da je lik bog i da su ostali kreteni
<Mmike> veli lik 'ja se na ovo nesmijem izjasniti' i smije se :)
<BotaniCar> Go home, Mmike, you're drunk
<Mmike> :D
<BotaniCar> Pricao si s halucinacijom :D
<Mmike> nah, ne pijem nikad prije podneva
<Mmike> a na radni dan ne prije 18
<Mmike> tak da
<Mmike> UP YOURS :)
<BotaniCar> Mislim, nesmije to postojati :) Jedan kvalitetan helpdesker moze unistiti godinama gradjenu reputaciju cijelog odjela :) 
<BotaniCar> UP MINE ! YOURS TOO ! ALL UP ! 
<BotaniCar> A ovo "[10:28:18] <Mmike> nah, ne pijem nikad prije podneva" ide u odjeljak "epske , dokazive, lazi" :) 
<Mmike> lol :)
<api984> jutar
<Mmike> djesi, api
<api984> kako ste … 
<Mmike> pise mi tmobile portal: imate nepodmirenih dugovanja. i kliknem, i onda se otvori novo di pise: iznos nepodmirenih dugovanja: 0,00 HRK
<api984> pada li kisa kod vas mozda
<Mmike> obruT: pa kae to? :)
<Mmike> api984: kakvo pitanje. Naravno da pada..
<Mmike> A nisma u Londonu vise :)
<api984> hehe… sry
<Mmike> kakav kreten
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> danas se lakse dise
<SilverSpace> Bilo je teško istovremeno se boriti za poziciju i štediti gorivo
<SilverSpace> kretenizam f1
<SilverSpace> to se culo vise puta tokm jucerasnje trke od vise vozaca i timova
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> to mi totalno nije jasno :)
<Mmike> naprave brutala motore
<Mmike> i onda ih limitiraju :D
<Mmike> onak
<Mmike> what is the pooent
<SilverSpace> suludo da ne mozes natankati vise jer ti je ogranicen protok 
<SilverSpace> i da hoces stiskat ne mozes
<SilverSpace> neke momcadi su vec potrosile sve motore za ovu godinu
<SilverSpace> tu mislim na renoult motore 
<SilverSpace> bit ce zanimljivo
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> a zadnja utrka donosi duple bodove
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: uranio si danas :)
<ivoks> eto, znao sam
<ivoks> da nece nesto biti dobro
<ivoks> sigurno vettel vise nije prvi
<ivoks> oho, cak mu je i timski kolega bolji
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj si znao :)
<ivoks> da ces kukati
<SilverSpace> ne kuka 
<SilverSpace> riki je bolji samo zato kaj je imao puno manje kvarova
<SilverSpace> opa strani mediji suskaju o raspadu medvescaka. to pisu rusi i finci
<SilverSpace> medvescak demantirao http://www.medvescak.com/khl/reagiranje-na-netocne-informacije-i-objave-u-inozemnim-medijima-no1107
<weshmashian> SilverSpace: jesam, htjedoh preduhitrit vrijeme
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/paraglajder-kraj-omisa-zapeo-za-stablo-spustio-se-sam-prije-nego-su-vatrogasci-stigli-u-pomoc/1207804/
<SilverSpace> bosanac
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: mislis kisu :) 
<SilverSpace> biciklom na posao 
<weshmashian> SilverSpace: ma to, no :)
<Mmike> kaj i kod vas pada kisa? 
<Mmike> ja mislio to samo na jadranu
<BotaniCar> E'o, (pro)palo i na brdu !
<BotaniCar> 3 kapi kise, samo ce biti jos veca sparina ako ne pljusne kako treba 
<markosejic> d dan
<jelly-home> padala jutros, sad je vec gotovo
<markosejic> i ovdje je padalo  i stalo
<jelly-home> ali blitzortung veli da ce doci jos, za jedno sat-dva
<weshmashian> tu i dalje kenjkavi kisa
<ivoks> bas.sam.zadovoljan
<ivoks> firma na moru cvjeta, al doslovno :)
<ivoks> mirka i kenny18 ce uskoro ostati bez posla, ako ovo ovako dobro nastavi. otkantat cu IT u uzivati na plazi non-stop :)
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> pogotovo po ovakvom vremenu
<Mmike> a ja kad bih skuzio zasto mi dnsmasq vraca krivu ip adresu hosta
<markosejic> kad pada kisa mogu laganica
<Mmike> eto me tmobile spama
<mirka> ivoks, sve pet, samo nam javi par dana ranije ;)
<Mmike> mirka: ne brini se, on je radoholicar, ak i zatvori TU firmu imat ce par drugih :)
<mirka> :)
<BotaniCar> dnsmasq je drek. 
<BotaniCar> </mmike>
<Mmike> reci to lxcu
<BotaniCar> Pomoci ce ? :) 
<Mmike> nece
<Mmike> al' mu reci svejedno
<Mmike> :)
<BotaniCar> Nego, kad si se vec dotakao lxc-a , za kaj su nestani kontejneri dobri ? 
<BotaniCar> "ugnijezdjeni" ? :) 
<BotaniCar> kakogod, nemrem se sjetiti za kaj bi mi to bilo zgodno 
<api984> dnsmasq jos uvijek koristim doma… zasad mi je stable… bo ne sx763 routerima zna pucat dobro
<jelly-home> za dati djeci da se igraju kontejnera
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: dobar mi je main dev , na svom blogu mi je odgovorio : "feature not of much use to most of users" :) 
<jelly-home> s/djeci/customerima/; s/kontejnera/docker.io/;
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: kak ne, mozes prodavat maglu^H^H^H^H^Hoblake
<BotaniCar> Drito.
<BotaniCar> Igram se i dalje s integracijom postojeceg sustava i office365 , zapnem, postavim pitanje MSu i oni mi odgovore da nemaju resursa da to debugiraju, ali ako ja slucajno to ipak mogu sam - cijenili bi povratne informacije :) 
<BotaniCar> "nemaju resursa" citaj kao, nemaju gdje dici jedan random linux mail server da ponove problem koji sam prijavio :D
<ivoks> o jeb ingress
<ivoks> odbili mi portal tvrdjavu sv. nikole u sibeniku
<Mmike> BotaniCar: za teswtiranje
<Mmike> BotaniCar: imam test deploy nekog kufera u lxcu umjsto u kvmu. I onda virtualka unutra kreira lxc za svoje potrebe (konkretno, jenkins job runner dreck stuff picka)
<Mmike> ugl, sad radi
<Mmike> snac se u svim tim virtualnim virtualizacijama nije bas strejt-forvard
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: i kakav je taj "unnoticeable performance penalty" koji to donese ? 
<Mmike> pogotovo kad dete nabija odusevljeno po rajngli nekoj
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nikakav
<Mmike> BotaniCar: lxc nema performance penalty
<BotaniCar> o0o00 , neloshe
<Mmike> tj, ima, al' je brijem tesko mjerljiv
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: pa, da. Tak i oni tvrde, ap me zanimalo slazes li se 
<Mmike> jer se sve vrti na kernelu od hosta. stovise, u na hostu mogu vidjeti sve procese nestanog containera
<Mmike> u reflectedu kad sam radio jos sam testirao povray
<BotaniCar> <3 powray
<Mmike> zavrtim ga van containera, renderira sliku, neznam, 3 minute i 40 sekundi. Zavrtim ga u containeru, renderira sliku 3 minute i 40 sekundi.
<BotaniCar> Kesh
<Mmike> to smo htjeli onda koristit da mozemo klijentu ogranicit njegov wordpress drek da koristi, recimo, samo jednu jezgru i samo 10 gigi rama. 
<Mmike> pa je ideja bila taj wp instalirati u container
<Mmike> al' se odustsalo od toga iz 'prakticnih razloga' :)
<BotaniCar> Koji su bili sve, samo ne prakticni ? :) 
<BotaniCar> Kaj, para nije uspio sloziti puppet provisioning za to ? :D
 * BotaniCar znacajno pogleda put weshmashiane :)
<Mmike> to je bilo way-before-his-time :)
<weshmashian> a?
<weshmashian> para je slozil puppet3, napokon :)
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/cavel.png
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: odi proch, taman sam si mislio kak nemam ni jedan dobar razlog da to pocnem :) 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: tko ti je podmetnuo ICBM pod paciklo ? :D
<Mmike> weshmashian: to ti krivo. trebo si chef uzet, to je sad in. :D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ICBM ?
<BotaniCar> Interkontinentalka, Putinu i Obami su se svi alarmi upalili da di je raketa, a ona tebi zapiknuta u gumu :D
<BotaniCar> http://jdayhistory.weebly.com/uploads/8/9/5/0/8950306/3758601_orig.jpg
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jebemti vijest http://www.jutarnji.hr/drama-u-istri-pijani-umirovljenik-svicarca-pogodio-kamenom-pa-pred-policajcima-obavio-veliku-nuzdu/1207891/
<SilverSpace> sad ce svaka pijandura u novine 
<BotaniCar> Kaj, ispada da je starkelja sav usran uspio i jednog zbira malo namlatiti ?:D 
<SilverSpace> ovaj ne zna paziti ni na samog sebe a pazio bi drzavu http://www.24sata.hr/politika/stanje-ministra-ranka-ostojica-i-dalje-vrlo-ozbiljno-ali-stabilno-376703
<SilverSpace> odoh malo van dok ne padne kisa
<SilverSpace> zakasnio kisa pocela opet
<SilverSpace> http://img.izismile.com/img/img5/20120927/640/i_like_big_butts_and_i_cannot_lie_640_03.jpg
<SilverSpace> http://img.izismile.com/img/img5/20120927/640/i_like_big_butts_and_i_cannot_lie_640_high_11.jpg
<BotaniCar> Prda ! :) 
<ivoks> pazi ti malezijce
<ivoks> kao, opasno je preko ukrajine
<ivoks> pa sad lete preko libanona, izraela i sirije
<rut> sto svuda pada samo ovdje nista .. 
<rut> .weather osijek
<datase> rut: Weather for Osijek, Croatia | Temperature: 77°F / 25°C; Humidity: 74%; Pressure: 29.83in / 101.0kPa; Conditions: Light rain; Wind: South, 4mph / 6kph; Updated: 14 mins, 3 secs ago | Forecast for Monday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 77°F / 25°C; Low of 54°F / 12°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Thunderstorm; High of 75°F / 24°C; Low of 57°F / 14°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Chance of a thunderstorm; (1 more message)
<rut> ma kakva slaba kisa .... laz
<BotaniCar> Mmike: Ti ces, kao ne-ljubitelj natikaca na zenama, razumjeti: https://i.imgur.com/udLjIKq.png :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: to mi je , u biti, skroz ok serija :D
<ivoks> sigh
<ivoks> preplatio sam proez na dohodak
<ivoks> i to za cijeli jedan mjesec
<ivoks> strasno...
<ivoks> sad sam prebrojao
<ivoks> davanja drzavi uplacujem na 24 razlicita racuna ili barem razlicite pozive na broj
<ivoks> dodas tome jos i place, to je 26
<ivoks> drugu firmu, to je jos 20ak
<ivoks> znaci, svaki mjesec 50ak isplata
<ivoks> kaj nisu mogi uvesti jedan racun 'porez i davanja'
<ivoks> pa onda sami raskusurati kamo ide sta
<ivoks> a imena su super:
<ivoks> 2011   MO-II-po.fi.os.
<ivoks> 2046   MO-II-rješ.PU
<ivoks> 8117   MO-posl.fi.os.
<ivoks> 8214   MO-rješenje PU
<ivoks> 2283   dopr.mirov-II-radni odn.
<ivoks> 8168   dopr.mirov.gen.sol.rad.
<ivoks> to je 6 razlicitih racuna za mirovinsko
<Mmike> pa kaj ti placas?
<Mmike> ja brijem da nemam toliko
<ivoks> ko da ja znam
<Mmike> :D
<ivoks> to su ti
<ivoks> mio 1 za zaposlene
<ivoks> mio 2 za zaposlene
<ivoks> mio 2 za druge zaposlene
<ivoks> mio 2 za druge zaposlene
<ivoks> (nisu u istom mirovinskom fondu)
<ivoks> pa onda moj mio1 i mio2
<ivoks> i eto, 6
<ivoks> ma ne znam ni sam u biti
<ivoks> samo placam
<ivoks> dobro
<ivoks> sve skupa, preplatio sam drzavi preko 8000kn
<ivoks> i vec vidim da ce me netko nazvat i jebat me zbog 20kn duga za clanarinu turistickoj zajednici (iako mi nije jasno zasto to placam)
<Mmike> ja placam mio I (8168), mio II (2283), zdravst. osig (8486), doprinosi za zaposljavanje (8753), doprinosi za ozljedu (8630),
<Mmike> i porez na dohodak, al' to na neku foru placam u proracun grada zagreba
<Mmike> mozda zato sto si ti obrt a ja d.o.o.
<Mmike> pa su razlike u siframa i tome
<Mmike> tko ce znat
<ivoks> da, ja kao obrtnik placam na jedan racun za sebe
<ivoks> na drugi za zaposlenike
<ivoks> pa sve imam duplo
<Mmike> ak jedno 5 put kazes 'juju deploy' pa 'juju remove-service/remove-unit', i tak to, juju ode kvragu :/
<Mmike> a nisi brijao ti prebacit obrt u d.o.o. ?
<ivoks> nda... treba platiti pdv prvo na sve nenaplacene racune
<ivoks> pa onda otpisujem dugove malo po malo
<ivoks> pa kroz tri godine otpisem tudja dugovanja, pod pretpostavkom da me netko novi nece sjebat
<ivoks> i onda prebacim u firmu
<ivoks> nisam sjeo i izracunao dal mi se to opce isplati
<ivoks> jer, s firmom, imam zaradu na koju placam 20%
<ivoks> onda imam placu za sebe, koja dogura na oko 40%
<ivoks> dok u obrtu imam samo 40%
<ivoks> tak da, moram sjest i izracunat
<ivoks> napravit koje dijete mozda, da dobijem olaksice :)
<Mmike> :D :D :D
<Mmike> meni su olaksice na zenu
<Mmike> pre mala mi plata za olaksice :)
<ivoks> 100kn mjesecno za turisticku zajednicu
<ivoks> za koji k
<ivoks> kaj sve ostavljas u firmi?
<ivoks> nije ti to dobro...
<Mmike> ne ostavljam
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> ostavljam kol'ko treba
<ivoks> nemoj kupovati stvari na firmu
<ivoks> ima ljudi koji kupuju aute i kuce
<ivoks> a onda firma propadne ili zapadne u probleme i ostanes bez krova nad glavom
<Mmike> ae :)
<Mmike> nemam auto na firmu, niti kucu :)
<Mmike> imam laptop na firmu
<Mmike> i mobitel
<Mmike> i kompjuter(e)
<Mmike> i tak to :)
<ivoks> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/svijet/sam-je-to-htio-djecak-9-se-ozenio-za-62-godisnju-majku-petero-djece---344895.html
<ivoks> kakvi rituali
<Mmike> konsole je bolji term emulator od gnome-terminala
<Mmike> imal' tko oko zadra?
<ravilov> Mmike, a xterm bolji od ta obadva
#ubuntu-hr 2014-07-22
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<BotaniCar|2> danas bi samo kave pio i citao nekaj :(
<BotaniCar|2> Brijem da mi to nece proci :D
<BotaniCar|2> StackOverflow je hostan na windowsima :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2: pa da, lik koji je to napravio je ex-microsoftovac
<Mmike> joel on software
<Mmike> i coding horror 
<Mmike> blogovi
<Mmike> u pol 5 sam se usto danas
<Mmike> isao po muza od sestricne i kci mu u hvar
<Mmike> nakon mega-oluje nocas, jutro je bilo pre pre pre
<BotaniCar|2> E, ovo moram zapamtiti , kad mi mali udje u pubertet: When I was 13 and slammed my door, my parents took it off the hinges and said I could have it back when I proved I deserved a door.
<markosejic> d dan
<BotaniCar|2> markosejic: imas vrata ? :) 
<markosejic> das
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2: loooooooooooooooool :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2: totalno dobra :D
<markosejic> ja sam pokisnuo radio nesto vani i poceo pljusak
<api984> jutar
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> nema zraka 
<SilverSpace> vlaga u zraku 
<markosejic> ja sam pokisnuo a prije toca cistio stepenice od kamenca s solnom kiselinom
<BotaniCar|2> Solnom kiselinom ? Kaj si napravio s kiselinom nakon ciscenja ?
<markosejic> oprao smrkom
<SilverSpace> no da 
<BotaniCar|2> Krasno :) Obicno je prva stvar koju napravis kad vidis da je ta kiselina negdje prosuta - sprecavanje da udje u tlo :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Reci mi barem da je otislo u kanalizaciju 
<markosejic> ovdje je sve beton i asfalt
<markosejic> da u kanalizaciju
<BotaniCar|2> A dobro, u kontaktu s sapunom i sranjima iz otpadne vode ce se razloziti 
<SilverSpace> is da smo mi imali ovoliko zeljeza http://www.24sata.hr/svijet/kerry-zao-nam-je-zrtava-ali-izraelska-akcija-je-primjerena-376848
<SilverSpace> bilo 20 granata po haubici 
<Mmike> procurit ce u kinu!
<BotaniCar|2> Kaj, i kinu pukla cijev ? 
<BotaniCar|2> Ili opet Cernobil/Fukushima / nekaj ? 
<SilverSpace> kino nema krov
<ravilov> cistit kamenac solnom kiselinom? svasta
<ravilov> ja to cistim obicnom zicom za sudje
<ravilov> kemija uopce nije potrebna, samo mehanika
<BotaniCar|2> ^^
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> kaj tak struzes i grijace i ino? :)
<BotaniCar|2> Cuj njega , kako je iskljuciv :) 
 * Mmike obicno ocat koristi, pre dobro djeluje
<ravilov> Mmike, ocat ili limunska kiselina, da
<ravilov> ali da nije toga, cak i zica za sudje je bolja od solne kiseline
<ravilov> solnom kiselinom jedino wc skoljku cistim, i to povremeno
<SilverSpace> ne sjecam se da sam ikad koristio solnu kiselinu za ciscenje 
<SilverSpace> doma sam sve naucio da pipu na umivaoniku obrisu na rkraju pranja ruku i nema kamenca nikad 
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: unutrasnjost kotlica, skoljka, nutarnji dio pipe ( da, moze se sve to i octom ) ? 
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/vrijeme-je-za-microsoft-office-365-u-hrvatskom-telekomu-uredski-paket-office-365-najpovoljniji-na-trzistu/760460.aspx
<SilverSpace> hm tcom 
<BotaniCar|2> Ma, kapa dole tekomu, ne gube vrijeme :) Samo im marketing podbacuje .. killer feature im je azuran antivirus .. 
<Mmike> anti sta? :)
<BotaniCar|2> Nda, ti koristis OS toliko inferioran da nema ni prave viruse, samo malver
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> knedli sa sljivama za rucak
<api984> SilverSpace: i ja bi to jeo
<Mmike> jebeni su lxc, je-be-ni
<BotaniCar|2> Office655 ima definiran smarthost za slanje i nonsalantno to ignorira i salje direktno van :) 
<weshmashian> i tak
<Mmike> weshmashian: i to, i to
<api984> BotaniCar|2: smtp smarthost mislis ne… 
<BotaniCar|2> api984: kaj drugo. 
<api984> hehe
<api984> just checking
<BotaniCar|2> A mislim, check that shit out, prepisujem se s njima vec tjedan dana http://partnersupport.microsoft.com/en-us/mpnonline/forum/mpnoloff365-mpnolexch/using-office365-exchange-online-fetch-mail-through/b6aae1f4-48de-4bcc-8c8d-c2d861d6ee8b?msgId=8d6812ac-d761-4ae5-9b02-88a83eb87983
<BotaniCar|2> najjace mi je bilo kad su mi napisali da nemaju infrastrukturalne uvjete da repliciraju prijavljeni problem :) Jer, MSu je skupo upaliti jos jedu virtualku 
<markosejic> d dan
<api984> evo pitanja… dali je tko probao implementirat out of office u postfix mail serveru?
<Mmike> api984: to se zove 'vacation'
<api984> Mmike: bas gledam… 
<api984> gledao sam i sa sieve pluginom
<api984> i onaj mhn ili kak se zove ali je komercijalan 
<api984> i onaj yaa
<Mmike> i u biti nema puno veze s postfixom, nego s MDAom
<api984> ima jos jedan nacin nest sa gr…. 
<api984> Mmike: yup
<Mmike> ae, ja sieve koristim za to
<api984> Mmike: ne bih htio previse mijenjat konfu na zivom sustavu
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> :)
<api984> :D
<Mmike> mail-stack na unixoidima je poprilicno sjebata stvar :) imas onaj iReadMail, baci oko na to :)
<api984> ima kakav thunderbird addon za sieve usput… si probao
<api984> Mmike: thanks
<Mmike> ima
<Mmike> i radi vrlo finoi
<Mmike> jedino moras pisat
<api984> Mmike: sieve scripts? 
<Mmike> nemres klikat bas
<Mmike> al' nije komplikovano
<Mmike> ae
<Mmike> ja to koristim za filtriranje maila on-server
<api984> Mmike: to je ok da…. zato gledam da to sredim…. imam dovecot 1.0.7 
<api984> MmikeT: onaj stari
<api984> Mmike:onaj stari
<Mmike> ja nemam pojma koji imam
<Mmike> onaj koji dodje uz ubuntu 12.04
<api984> ovo je centos 5 na prod serveru
<api984> malo staro, ali radi
<markosejic> d vecer
<igustin> this is huge: Vlada UK odabrala otvorene formate dokumenata http://bit.ly/Uq6yJ7
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> i mi cemo tako
<Mmike> za jedno 25-35 godina
<Mmike> pa ne vjerujem da cu se na kubuntu vratit i na laptopu
<weshmashian> ja ne vjerujem da i dalje koristis linux :)
 * weshmashian runs
<ravilov> http://a.tgcdn.net/images/products/additional/large/e718_here_because_you_broke_something_wearing.jpg
#ubuntu-hr 2014-07-23
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<markosejic> d jutro
<BotaniCar> Cipar usvojio prijedlog za zagarantirani prihod stanovnika :) Fino
<Mmike> Olbaram batar buburu!
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: ne znam zakaj, ali gladan sam nakon kaj sam te procitao :D
<api984> jutar
<Mmike> zodno :)
<Mmike> zgodno to jest
<Mmike> ja pijem kavu s kiselim lmlijekom :)
<BotaniCar> bluf
<BotaniCar> *bljuf
<api984> fuj
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/hep--plomin-c-je-ekonomski-i-okolisno-cist-posao/1208324/
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> pamfletiranje ):)
<BotaniCar> Krasan izraz, mozda zbog njega ( i uprkos naslovu ) procitam i clanak :)
<obruT> Mmike: imam frenda, profa na FSB-u, nije na platnoj listi niti jedne korporacije... onak, kao strucnjak, kaze da je plomin c najlogicnije rjesenje
<obruT> a inace je ekoloski svjestan.. planinar/alpinist/zaljubljenik u prirodu
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> sad bih ja rado cuo njegove argumente
<BotaniCar> Argumentirao je taj stav time da je strucnjak, ili necim konkretnim ? 
<BotaniCar> ^^ mikica, voljem te 
<Mmike> pa ak mu je argument 'ja sam strucnjak', onda mu je argument jako los :)
<BotaniCar> U stvari, izvrstan je jer je nepobitan, a istovremeno nebitan :)
<obruT> uopce necu komentirati
<BotaniCar> Zakaj, mi smo bar uvijek za raspravu 
<Mmike> obruT: to k'o da ti ja kazem da je mysql super, a moj argument je 'ja sam strucnjak za baze'
<Mmike> mislim, labavo, nije li?
<BotaniCar> Ja bi ti na prvu povjerovao, mika :)
<obruT> naravno da je dao nekoliko argumenata, jebote, nije politicar
<Mmike> kak je plomin C najlogicnije rjesenje? Ugljenara koja ce trovat sve okolo, mora bit neki gadan financijski benefit oko toga, da se moze rec 'da, je, trovat ce, al' je izgradnja pre jeftina, bit ce u produkciji samo 3-5-bla godina, za to vrijeme ce se izgraditi X, pa se ovo sad najvise isplati'
<Mmike> ili sto vec
<BotaniCar> Zakaj onda neces komentirati, lijen si tipkati kaj ti je rekao, obruT ? :D
<obruT> zato sto bi on to trebao natipkati, ne ja :P
<obruT> samo mi vas stav o tome "strucan sam pa sam pametan" ide na k
<Mmike> nene
<Mmike> nisam bio jasan, sorry
<obruT> dakle, kad je bila rasprava o tome, naveo je zasto je tome tako, nazalost, ja to ne mogu prenijeti
<Mmike> botanicar je rekao 'pa argument je da je strucnjak', a kak ja nikad neznam dal' se taj pizdek (taj pizdek = botanicar) zajebava ili je ozbiljan, morao sam pojasniti da to nikako nije argument. Tj, je, al los.
<BotaniCar> posteno ( i to kaj ti idemo na kuki , i to kaj nemres prenijeti )
<Mmike> obruT: razocarao si me sad. Covjek tvog kalibra bi trebao biti kadar to sve upamtiti i sad fino ispricati, s razumjevanjem!
<obruT> ajd, budem ga priupitao kad ga sretnem
<obruT> pa cu se potrudit zapamtit
<BotaniCar> Fala :*
<Mmike> obruT: a da ga jednostavno na IRC dovedes?
<obruT> vjerojatno kad se vratim s GO
<BotaniCar> ( hint: diktafon u mobitelju, ostavi nam tonski zapis ;) )
<Mmike> kak se zove lik, vileni_ bi tu mogao pomoci :)
<BotaniCar> Mislim, ne moras ni fadeoutati zveckanje piva dok pricas s njim ! 
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<BotaniCar> Kak me jebu Mirkosoftovci :) ne mogu im utuviti u glavu da nemam Exchange server i da mi exchange server migration wizard nije od pomoci :) 
<BotaniCar> Dosli smo do tocke kad svaki inzinjer koji dodje i pokusa pomoci ni ne pokusava procitati prijavu problema od pocetka, pa mi nude kojesta :) 
<BotaniCar> BTW, Office365 i dalje ne hebe pol posto direktivu da sendout radi preko smarthosta :) 
<ravilov> vi ste bogme bas cudni
 * ravilov je opet stekao dojam da covjek ni u kojem trenutku nije osobno rekao "strucnjak sam" nego je vec otprije izgradio imidz i povjerenje te ga TO cini strucnjakom
<BotaniCar> ravilov: dijelimo isti dojam, sto me ne smije sprijeciti da se malo zezam s obruTom ! Niti da inzistiramo da cujemo konkretne argumente, ta, i strucnjaci grijese. 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> kolega cileanac veli koerancu danas: 좋은 아침
<Mmike> i oni haha ovo ono, reko, aj izgovori to
<Mmike> i sad, snimim ja sebe kak izgovaram: 좋은 아침
<Mmike> (ono kaj cujes na google translateu)
<Mmike> i veli mi lik sad: you sound so sad saying that
<Mmike> reko, kaj? :D
<BotaniCar> Ahahahahahahaha
<BotaniCar> Kaj si , tocno, rekao ? :) 
<BotaniCar> ( me ode do google translatora i pali diktafon ) 
<Mmike> dobro jutro
<Mmike> to znaci - dobro jutro
<BotaniCar> tu na tsin ? Sam dobro cuo ? 
<Mmike> ćunaćin
<Mmike> tak nekak
<BotaniCar> lol, zadnji debian ima noviji ffmpeg nego zadnja gedora
<Mmike> ffmpeg se kompajlira
<Mmike> fact of life
<BotaniCar> Mozda ti :) 
<Mmike> o ne
<Mmike> svi :)
<Mmike> pitaj weshmashiana :)
<BotaniCar> Ocito ne, ako se smijem ubrojati u "svi" 
<BotaniCar> Osim toga, usenet "legende" poput Gogala/Cavare/Igriica isto koriste ffmpeg iz repoa 
<BotaniCar> You're invalid, go home 
<BotaniCar> Get drunk
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> ovisi z akaj ti treba ffmpeg
<Mmike> za iole modernije stvari, get the source, builld it up
<Mmike> ili nadji neki repo di to vec ima
<ravilov> hm
 * ravilov se tu i tamo bavi multimedijom, cesto koristi ffmpeg, nikad nije imao problema sa prekompajliranim paketima
<ravilov> Mmike, sta recimo ne radi u prekompajliranom da treba rucno?
<Mmike> pa ovisi od kud ih dovlacis
<Mmike> oni u debianu su stari
<Mmike> i nema novih codeca
<Mmike> i nemres pol toga napravit
<Mmike> doduse, ovim pornjavatiroma je to bitno
<Mmike> lik uploada video u onda encoding server to prekodira za hrpu mobitea, ipadova, idrekova i inoga
<Mmike> out-of-the-box ffmpeg to nemre
<ravilov> ok, nekako sumnjam da pornjavatore mozes racunat pod "normalan narod"
<ravilov> pa ne znam zasto kazes "svi kompajliraju rucno"
<ravilov> moj je iz mint/ubuntu paketa, radi sve sto mu kazem i ne buni se
<ravilov> sta su tocno i kako kompajlirali ne znam ali radi pa me ni ne dira
<Mmike> mater kak je toplo vani
<Mmike> prednost kamene kuce - unutra je fino zima
<Mmike> ravilov: a neznam, meni nije radilo. Imam sonyjevu neku kameru i sa mint ffmegom nemrem prekodirat snimljeno u mpeg4
<ravilov> a tek da ti je kuca pod zemljom... ali ne preduboko
<ravilov> Mmike, hm, mozda meni sve radi bez ikakvih problema jer nemam sonyjevu nekakvu kameru :)
<ravilov> jesi siguran da je to zato sto je debian paket prestar? mozda samo ti codeci nisu free pa ih nisu htjeli ukljucit
<ravilov> to bi bilo tipicno za debian
<Mmike> mint
<Mmike> ne debian
<Mmike> debian su pornjavatori
<Mmike> s obzirom da cijela svjecka pornjava radi na - debianu :0
<ravilov> nista cudno, debian *jest* pornjava
<ravilov> hm, onda ne znam, onda je vjerojatno zato sto nemam cudnu proprietary kameru
<ravilov> tj. nemam nikakvu
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Mmike> da, ova kamera je losa
<Mmike> tj, kamera je odlicna
<Mmike> al' to u sto snima je cudno
<Mmike> IAKO!
<Mmike> pazi ovo: mplayer ne playa dobro taj video - trzav je, spornjikav i svastanesto
<Mmike> al' Videos app iz minta playa uredno i bez beda :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: sve je bilo jasno cim si rekao da je kamera Sonyeva , nije da nemaju povijest "unapredjivanja" standarda i protokola, pa njihovo radi samo s njihovim, a ono ceg se nisu sami domislili - nije podrzano 
<SilverSpace> jao sony ti su uvijek za sebe 
<SilverSpace> mp3 playeri su im prica za sebe 
<BotaniCar> Do tell, ja samo televizore od njih kupujem :) 
<SilverSpace> tv im je ok 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: de vidi kak se parkira karting : https://i.imgur.com/TxtBzCa.gif :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: je ako nemas 100+ kila :)
<BotaniCar> Pola shtosnosti je u tome sto karting nema rikvers, vozio se na inerciji
<BotaniCar> 100+kg je dobra stvar za postici momentum :D
<SilverSpace> nizbrdo si brzi 
<SilverSpace> hm putin nesto suti nije bas glasan izgleda da su rusi srusili avion
<SilverSpace> frend donio racunalo da mu se stalno svako malo ugasi evo danas kod mene od jutros se nije ugasio ni jednom 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ćorak ( http://quark.blog.hr/2014/07/1631783479/informaticki-corak.html ) :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol 
<ravilov> Mmike, mplayer ne koristi ffmpeg nego ima vlastite (prastare) codece koji cesto imaju problema sa playanjem
<ipozgaj> jutar
<BotaniCar> o0o0o0o ipozgaj , bok 
<BotaniCar> Murica se budi 
<BotaniCar> http://tinyurl.com/mfu6zrk # kiss me hard before Yugo
<markosejic> d dan
<Mmike> ipozgaj sam dodje, tek tak, da bude tu malo :D
<markosejic> mmike pozz
<Mmike> djesi, markec
<markosejic> evo malo odmaram
<markosejic> danas sam zujao po gradu nesto rjesavao
<jelly-home> huh, tele2 poslao sms obavijest o data limitu, a potroseno je 89 / 10240 MB
<jelly-home> sad imaju xy poziva na cekanju na broju sluzbe za korisnike 
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> hrvatska italija
<ivoks> naslov clanka u jutarnjem:
<ivoks> Hrvatska hvata priključak, 'uništavamo' Talijane sjajnom obranom
<ivoks> naslov clanka na indexu:
<ivoks> Hrvatska obrana spava, Pavić poludio: Italija vodi protiv Hrvatske
<ivoks> pardon, ono je bio vecernji, ne jutarnji
<yole75> rvacka je naj jaca
<ivoks> ahahahaha
<ivoks> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10204153249609094
#ubuntu-hr 2014-07-24
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<BotaniCar> Jutro ! http://kotaku.com/meet-chinas-photoshop-trolls-509984532
<BotaniCar|2> 'el spremi mdadm negdje u log koliko mu je trebalo da obavi resync , kad mu u RAID gurnem novi disk ? 
<SilverSpace> dan
<ravilov>  
<ravilov> kern.log Jul  6 00:57:01 hostnam kernel: [309094.840264] md: data-check of RAID array md0 Jul  6 02:18:08 hostnam kernel: [313961.729039] md: md0: data-check done.
<ravilov> er
<ravilov>  
<ravilov> kern.log
<ravilov>     Jul  6 00:57:01 hostnam kernel: [309094.840264] md: data-check of RAID array md0
<ravilov>     Jul  6 02:18:08 hostnam kernel: [313961.729039] md: md0: data-check done.
<ravilov>  
<BotaniCar|2> ravilov: za checkove znam, ali za sync ne nalazim nista. Zato pitam
<BotaniCar|2> Hvala !
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2: spremi, syslog
<Mmike> pise ti kad je pocelo i kad je zavrsilo
<BotaniCar|2> Nekaj sam zdr*al, nemam ni slova o syncu,a  znam kad je proces poceo, pa ne lutam po logovima. 
<BotaniCar|2> Mozda sam, kad sam agregirao logove na centralni server, nekaj filtrirao van ... 
<BotaniCar|2> Hvala obojci. 
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2: grepaj logove za "md:"
<BotaniCar|2> jesam vec, nasao sam unose slicne ravilovom, za samo resyincanje ni slova. Doduse, parsao sam na log agregatoruu, ne i na konkretnom serveru. Sad idem lokalne logove pregledat' 
<BotaniCar|2> .rt
<datase> BotaniCar|2: rt <an alias, 2 arguments>
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2: nisam siguran da ce ti pisat resync
<Mmike> ovisno o raidu
<Mmike> tj, vrsti
<Mmike> a'l skuzit ces
<BotaniCar|2> " CentOS-64-64-minimal kernel: md: resync of RAID array md0" .. sad jos da nadjem zakaj se taj dio loga nije prenio :D
<BotaniCar|2> :) 
<BotaniCar|2> kaj ste vi stavili ( tko ima ) u /proc/sys/dev/raid/speed_limit_max ? Ja sam mu dal 200k , sad kontam da sam mozda trebao i vise, screw usability while resyncing
<jelly-home> brojka je KB/s, doma dignem na 10000-50000
<jelly-home> max?
<jelly-home> max je koliko ide.  min je na 10000-50000
<BotaniCar|2> Sumarno: dizes koliko ide, ne beres brigu oko usability/resync_speed omjera ? Kontm da sam trebao staviti neku nerealno veliku brojku jer servise na serveru  ionako ne palim dok se resync ne dovrsi
<SilverSpace> no da
<jelly-home> sync_speed_max je vec po defaultu na 200MB/s
<jelly-home> a min dizem da sync ne uspori previse zbog gluposti
<BotaniCar|2> Hvala jos jedared, svima. 
<api984> jelly-home: mountao raid sa noatime?
<jelly-home> api984: debianovi kerneli vec dulje vrijeme defaultaju na relatime mount opciju
<api984> thanks
<BotaniCar|2> api984: debian ( bar 6ice koje mogu provjeriti) imaju defaultano noatime 
<BotaniCar|2> **centos, dovraga
<api984> na centosu sam
<api984> zato pitam …. hehe ovo nisam znao
<BotaniCar|2> Pogle /etc/fstab, i tamo imas uneseno
<jelly-home> also, atime obicno ne generira tako puno dodatnih iopsa koliko se o istom prica
<BotaniCar|2> Drito. 
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: kak mail server zna da je nekaj novi mail, osim po time-flagu ? Ako stavim noatime, kaj gleda, interni flag koji je zalijepio pri primitku ? 
<BotaniCar|2> Ili mail klijent, ne znam da li sam dobro formulirao pitanje 
<jelly-home> BotaniCar|2: pop3 i imap servisi daju interni id za svaku poruku
<jelly-home> mail klijent onda prati koje je vec vidio, a koje nije
<BotaniCar|2> ima neka standardizacija koja to nalaze, ili su u praksi skuzili da je tako bolje, pa to svi rade ? 
<BotaniCar|2> Odnosno, moze li mi se zalomiti peh da moj egzoticni service holder to ne radi tak ? 
<ivoks> jos jedan avion
<ivoks> pa dobro, dokle...
<ivoks> pop3 u biti ne prati je li mail procitan ili nije
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks:  ovo http://mashable.com/2014/07/21/malaysia-airlines-divert-syria-mh17/ ? 
<ivoks> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-28460625
<BotaniCar|2> ahaha, kad pogledas kak sam ti zaljepio clanak koji nema veze s onim o cem pricas ; ispada da se oni s tom avijacijom dobro zajebavaju :) 
<BotaniCar|2> A, ti frequent flyer :)
<jelly-home> BotaniCar|2: to gore su osnove.  noviji imap servisi imaju bas "read" status flag tako da i webmail bez svog pracenja stanja moze prikazati sto je procitano sto jos nije
<ivoks> pa kad vidis, jos uvijek je to sve beznacajno...
<ivoks> meni su najbolja pitanja outlook korisnika
<ivoks> 'reinstalirao sam windows i sad mi je outlook skinuo svu postu koju sam vec procitao i imam duplu postu u inboxu'
<BotaniCar|2> Meni su najbolja pitanja MS Exchange admine ( /me se pogleda u ogledalo ) 
<ivoks> i onda im ti sad objasni da 'keep messages on server' nema nikakve veze sa serverom
<ivoks> pop3 bi jednostavno trebalo zabraniti :)
<BotaniCar|2> Ja sam tocno to napravio u firmi :) 
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/lost-theory-festival-u-deringaju/1208564
<ivoks> prvi put nismo tamo, poslovno
<ivoks> i ovi zavrse u novinama :)
<ivoks> al to tamo.. to je droga i nista vise
<BotaniCar|2> Droga je dobra, dok god ju stranci kupuju od domacih dilera i poslije odu doma :) 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<weshmashian> nekad mislim da me ekipa namjerno biva glupa samo da me nasekira.. :)
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> mirka i kenny su na razlicitim IPima
 * jelly-home ne vidi mirku
<ivoks> Drama u središtu Zagreba: Dvojica naoružanih stranaca pokušali pljačku, zaposlenica ugrizla jednog i dozvala u pomoć
<ivoks> da, otisla je prije 4 minute
<ivoks> vidis, vidis, ni nema j
<ivoks> e
<jelly-home> drama... s elementima slapsticka
<jelly-home> "We will streamline the next version of Windows from three operating systems into one single converged operating system for screens of all sizes" said CEO Satya Nadella -- http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/07/nadellas-one-operating-system-aint-new-and-wont-be-one-os/
<ivoks> nda
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: dokucio sam da u razgovorima s inzinjerima/adminima moras biti malo blentav, jedini nacin da ti o temi o kojoj pricate kazu malo vise osim "to se ne moze" :) 
<ivoks> velim, kopiraju nas vec godinama :)
<jelly-home> i jednako im nece uspjeti
<ivoks> imaju oni dosta novaca
<ivoks> a i oni su trendseter
<ivoks> hoces-neces, biti ce kako oni hoce
<jelly-home> odn. uspjet ce im u tom obliku u kojem sve aplikacije pretvore u web aplikacije... in which case, OS je samo wrapper za browser
<ivoks> nego
<ivoks> vrijeme je za dnevnu pauzu
<ivoks> jelly-home: microsoft mora naci izlaz za svoje telefone
<ivoks> ne ide im nikako
<ivoks> a to mogu samo tako da iskoriste ono sto imaju na desktopu
<ivoks> pa kada od oboje napravis jedno... mogu se nadati da ce opet biti relevantni
<ivoks> (jer njihova vaznost opada; azure koriste samo microsoftovi klijenti, ciji broj ne raste, vec opada)
<BotaniCar|2> Ne ide im nikako jer im svi interesantni servisi, koji bi povezali pc/tablet/telefon/frizider rade za ku*ac.
<jelly-home> kad bi pozivi na MS fonu isli transparentno preko najjeftnije opcije, ukljucujuci njihov skype, onda bi ga odma uzeo
<jelly-home> ali onda bi ih telekomi mrzili i ne bi bundlali te uredjaje
<ivoks> takvo sto samo telekomi i mogu sloziti
<BotaniCar|2> drito, odakle da telefon sazna tarifu ako provajder ne boradcasta
<BotaniCar|2> isto to bi morao i skype raditi
<BotaniCar|2> *broadkasta
<ivoks> radi!
<ivoks> ciscenje glavice cesnjaka za manje od 10 sekundi
<ivoks> moguce je!
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0d3oc24fD-c
<datase> YouTube: How To Peel a Head of Garlic in Less Than 10 Seconds - 0:01:00 - 2,356,890 views - 5642 likes / 135 dislikes
<jelly-home> BotaniCar|2: iz istog izvora iz kojeg klijent telekoma to sazna ;-)
<jelly-home> oh... hoces reci da njihovi klijenti ne znaju sto i koliko placaju? :-)
<BotaniCar|2> jelly-home: vecina korisnika telekoma koje znam "saznaju" kod kupnje telefona, ostatak ugovornog perioda se cude racunima :)
<BotaniCar|2> da, to hocu reci :) 
<BotaniCar|2> ( na poslu mi je lobotomiziran dio za detekciju sarkazma, sorry ) :)
<jelly-home> meni samo taj dio i radi :-(
<BotaniCar|2> Srecom, jos si na GO , pa mozes moderirati prepisku :)
<jelly-home> podesio sam mami radio preko samsung tv vTuner aplikacije, ali mi nije jasno di se ukljuci screen saver ili ugasi ekran na samsungu (D serije, 2011?) da ne stoji cijelo vrijeme ista slika
<jelly-home> na mom LG-u je to uvijek u quick menu
<jelly-home> a samsungov firmware zasivi dio za podesavanje toga dok aplikacija radi
<jelly-home> nesto sitno o Grado obiteljskoj firmi (koji rade ponajbolje otvorene slusalice) http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/07/some-of-the-worlds-most-reknowned-headphones-built-in-a-brooklyn-townhouse/
<ivoks> jao
<ivoks> kakav miran dan
<ivoks> pa konacno
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: tvoja pretpostavka je da me korisnici zivciraju, sto ovdje nije slucaj :)
<jelly-home> ko te onda zivcira
<Mmike> sta znaci kad debootstrap prvo kaze: Extracting adduser, a onda kaze: Unpacking adduser
<Mmike> fali jos samo: Decompressing adduser
<jelly-home> ak znas kak izgleda .deb file mozes nagadjati sta bi mu bilo extracting a sta unpacking
<Mmike> true dat
<Mmike> ja sam lud
<Mmike> ili glup
<Mmike> lxc-create malo hoce obracat paznju na http_proxy env var, malo nece
<Mmike> ok, ja sam glup
<Mmike> sh hoce export
<jelly-home> bez export to nije env.var nego samo local var
<weshmashian> pa ak nisu juzeri onda su kolege
<weshmashian> juzeri me pocinju sve manje zivcirat... :)
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: ne pravim razliku izmedju korisnika, kolega i pruzatelja usluga. Specificno sam spomenuo admine i inzinjere kao omiljene musterije kad sam ja "blentav" :) 
<BotaniCar|2> BMK tko tebe zivcira, izem ako mogu pomoci :) 
<Mmike> jelly: yup, al' unutar skripte bi to trebalo bit sve isto
<Mmike> ili nebi
<Mmike> nemam pojma
<ravilov> ovisi o skripti
<ravilov> ako je recimo indentirana razmacima a ne tabovima, onda nista u njoj nije kako treba
<Mmike> ? :)
 * ravilov se glupira
<Mmike> btrfs je spor. imam kvm na btrfsu u btrfsu i to je ocajno
<Mmike> veceras vracam na ext4, tako mi posipa
<BotaniCar|2> ovo kaj je ravilov spomenuo kao glupiranje je nesto sto mi ljudi redovno rade :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Griza mu , i cokoladnih mrvica, nemoj, mmike ! :) 
<ravilov> Mmike, znaci buduci da je spor, rjesenje je stavit (bar) dva layera? :p
<Mmike> ravilov: ti bas volis donositi konkluzije bez premisa, jelda? :)
<ravilov> Mmike, samo kad nemam pametnijeg posla :p
<ravilov> (ili mi se pametniji posao ne da radit)
<BotaniCar|2> "konkluzije" nije rijec :) 
<BotaniCar|2> gle, ipak je .. 
<BotaniCar|2> jebenti ovi nash jezik, sve usvajamo .. 
<BotaniCar|2> mogli bi bas esperanto uciti u skoli 
<jelly-home> taj ima chevapchicos & opankos
<BotaniCar|2> obruT: ping
<ravilov> to neki balkanski esperanto
<BotaniCar|2> s/esperanto/espresso # korisnije mi je znati kuhati kavu nego ista, pretvaramos e u naciju konobara
<weshmashian> speaking of witch, odem si jos jednu kahfu slozit
<weshmashian> cetvrta ili peta... :)
<BotaniCar|2> Ja sam poceo kuhati sve slabije kave, mnogo je 
<SilverSpace> uh
<ravilov> jel tko kad cuo za xenforo?
<ravilov> good luck officer - http://d3dsacqprgcsqh.cloudfront.net/photo/aqmv8RY_700b.jpg
<ivoks> jebo dell xps 13
<SilverSpace> kaj dell ne dela 
<Mmike> kaqk sam opet neku kurcevu virozu ili neki drek pokupio
<Mmike> uzas
<stemdA> konkluzija je tuđica koju većina ljudi ne rabi jer nitko nikad neće konkluzirat da nam je država u banani, jer niti zaključivanje niti zaključak nije potreban kad je nešto očito :)
<Mmike> u logici je termin 'konkluzija' uovicajan
<Mmike> uobicajen, stovise :)
<ivoks> picku materinu i dell
<ivoks> koja kanta
<ivoks> koji kreten je izmislio touchpade ovakve
<ivoks> pa to treba streljat
<ravilov> sto si kupovao to? :)
<yole75> jel ti na reklamiranju robe mogu zamijeniti za drugi ispravni identicni proizvod ali POLOVNI
<yole75> zamijenili su mi neki hardver
<yole75> i sad dodjem doma i vidim da je vec koristen
<yole75> (ima prasine i malo svniute neke metalne dijelove)
<Mmike> nebi smjeli
<yole75> pito sam ih (servis), vele da stalno tak rade
<yole75> kao, dobavljac (veleprodaja i njihov servis) im donesu takvu zamjenu
<Mmike> zivio apt-cacher-ng
#ubuntu-hr 2014-07-25
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro
<BotaniCar|2> jutrofski
<BotaniCar|2> 'epi sisadmin dej ! 
<markosejic> d jutro
<api984> jutro
<BotaniCar> http://www.jutarnji.hr/od-1--rujna-vasa-djeca-po-zakonu-moraju-prati-sude--usisavati/1208726/ # jos jedan zakon bez strogo definiranih obaveza, bez mogucnosti nadzora provodjenja, i bez mogucnosti penaliziranja :) 
<BotaniCar> Cesto si mislim da civilizacijski spiralno padamo prema dnu. U krivu sam. Padamo kao kamen.
<BotaniCar> Definirati zakon jer ljudi ne znaju odgajati djecu .. 
<Mmike> splitska banka - mega fail
<Mmike> guzva, spori, neorganizirani
<Mmike> reko, ja bi uplatio paru na ovaj racun
<Mmike> i dam svoju karticu iz zabe
<Mmike> veli ova, morate ispuniti uplatnicu
<Mmike> reko, wat?
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
 * ivoks treba godisnji
<markosejic> d dan
<BotaniCar> ivoks: mislio sam da ti, kad pozelis odmor, samo u glavi napravis switch i postavis se kao djelatnik druge firme - nek' onaj prvi odmara :) 
<jelly-home> http://i.imgur.com/3JlrDr3.gif
<markosejic> jelly botanicar pozz
<BotaniCar> Ziv mi bio ! 
<markosejic> evo citam pomalo bash tutorial
<jelly-home> bash si tutorial nashao!
<markosejic> malo da naucim nesto da niam potpuna tuka
<BotaniCar> jelly:  :)))))) 
<BotaniCar> sad me kolegica pita kaj se smijem .. srecom, jos nije majka pa cu joj pokazati :) 
<markosejic> svi samo kazu nauci to i to a nitko nece objasniti
<BotaniCar> Pda, znaju da ces bash naci tutorial, pa da svojom metodologijom ne kvare ovu drugu. Tri babice - kilavo dijete :) 
<jelly-home> zato ni ne spominjem onaj drugi bash guide ;-)
<markosejic> http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/chap_04.html
 * BotaniCar i dan danas petlja s regexpovima
<jelly-home> s/BotaniCar.*//g
 * jelly-home ne vidi nista
<markosejic> If two people love each other, there can be no happy end to it.	-- Ernest Hemingway
<markosejic> to mi je ispalo s echo;fortune;echo
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> markosejic: ne udaj se ! 
<markosejic> he he
<markosejic> kaze i ghazdarica da se zenim imaju ruzmarina
<markosejic> kazem ja njoj protiv koga
<jelly-home> il me zeni il tamburu kupi?
<markosejic> e to to
<markosejic> ode oram nesto obaviti
<SilverSpace> http://tv.jutarnji.hr/video/show/afb5b4d9d1069592813dcfb117b751e2
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Mmike> mater
<Mmike> propustio predigru
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kak je bilo?
<Mmike> opa!
<Mmike> cini se da dete pocinje propuzavati
<Mmike> jos dan-dva mira, i onda smo najebali
<Mmike> jel?:)
<BotaniCar> Zakaj, svaki njegov napredak je tebi briga manje. Sad ga neces morati nositi da ode vidjeti .. zid. Otici ce sam. 
<BotaniCar> Meni je kicma propjevala kad si je sam mogao ici zadovoljiti znatizelju, a nisam ga morao nanasati svugdje , dok on vice VIDI VIDIIIIIIIIIIIII
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nisam gledao netjak crtice gledao :)
<Mmike> bzr branch dreck push
<Mmike> kak je taj bzr glup :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: da, nas vice 'kaeto' :)
<Mmike> onak, jaki srednjepurgerski naglasak :)
<Mmike> al' brijem si da kad propuze da nema vise labavo
<Mmike> neg ga nesmijes vise iz vida izbacit
<BotaniCar> Pa, nije da si ga i do sad drzao 2 sobe dalje. Velim ti, bude ti lakse nego do sad. Ako ne tebi, Tihachi sigurno 
<Mmike> tjesi me tvoja pozitiva :)
<BotaniCar> Nije hinjena (pozitiva), istina je !! 
<BotaniCar> Bush videl kad pocne hodati, jos lakse, pa kad si sam prvi put vode zeme / usta opere :) 
<BotaniCar> Sad na dalje ce ti intelektualno biti teze, a fizicki lakse :)
<BotaniCar> Uglavnom, super :) Kad ste u Zg da se dodjemo igrati k vama ? :D
<Mmike> bio je tu 2 dana od sestricne muz
<Mmike> sa kcerkicom
<Mmike> 3 godine
<Mmike> jeboteonajbradonjauhaljinamacijeimenesmijesrecdasekatolicinenapizde, kako je naporna :)
<Mmike> nismo prije 15.8
<Mmike> vjerojatno tam negdje krajem 8mog
<Mmike> tihana od 1.9 radi
<BotaniCar> Kak je naporna, pa njen je staritrcal za njom i vikal "nemoj", "razbit ces", "pazi" i slicno, a ti si mu se smijao, ne ? :D
<Mmike> ne :)
<Mmike> ona je ispitivala sve zivo, vikala necu
<Mmike> a on je
<Mmike> well
<Mmike> ignorirao ju vecinu vremena :)
<weshmashian> najbolje je kad lima tebi pocne objasnjavat stvari
<weshmashian> ja bi nekad umro od smijeha a nesmijem :)
<SilverSpace> joj od jeseni dak prvak u kuci 
<SilverSpace> ali to ni nis 
<SilverSpace> kad vidim frendicu sa cerkom i prvim srednje koja ona tek probleme ima 
<Mmike> imam 'stay signed in' kliknut
<Mmike> al' svaki put kad restartam chrome moram se ulogirat u gmail
<Mmike> i ina sranja
<SilverSpace> imas opciju da pamti passworde
<SilverSpace> ako ti je to iskljuceno onda ne radi 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: drugi trening
<Mmike> SilverSpace: :*
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MdAbsd0HmI&list=RDThlhSnRk21E
<datase> YouTube: DMX - What They Really Want ft. Sisqo - 0:04:38 - 6,013,100 views - 20297 likes / 498 dislikes
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t1.0-9/10474738_680186512068251_5943777164720947123_n.jpg
<markosejic> d dan
<BotaniCar> markosejic: pleses li ? 
<markosejic> ne
<BotaniCar> Ali, petak je, kako izdrzis da te ne ponese ?!
<markosejic> ja imam dvije ljeve nisam ja za te sportove
<BotaniCar> To svi govore, dok ne skuze da plesaci , i s dvije lijeve, bare komade :) 
<BotaniCar> No, kuzim, frend je uvijek govorio " ili si plesac, ili je*ac" :) 
<markosejic> zadnji put sam plesao na maturalnoj
<BotaniCar> Velis, to je i zadnji put da je bilo sexa :) 
<markosejic> dosao sam s 2 plesacice kao James Bond
<BotaniCar> o0o0o0 
<ivoks> kaj sad
<ivoks> moramo razdvajati smece?
<ivoks> pa di cu ga bacati? u mojoj opcini nema nikakvih kanti osim one koju vec imam
<markosejic> valjda ce dati neke vrce ili kante
<markosejic> vrece
<BotaniCar> ivoks: jucer sam zvao tvrtku koja nam je uprvitelj zgrade: bez obzira na rok, komunalne ce sluzbe kante za vece objekte distribuirati u fazama , pojedinci u zgradama ce za svoje stanove dobijati kodirane vrecice po kojima ce se voditi tracking i sukladno tarifirati ,non-eco vrecice za smece ce biti protjerane u trgovinama. To je formalna prica, zivim da docekam realizaciju
<ivoks> nece doci nikakve vrece i kante jos godinama
<markosejic> jutros smo ja i gazdarica to komentirali
<SilverSpace> krajni rok je 2018
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ali je podastrta okolina da u pravim okolnostima stizu kazne ! A to je bit svega
<SilverSpace> poznavajuci nas jos ima vremena 
<SilverSpace> nisu spremni ni oni koji bi to trebali priupljat 
<markosejic> kazem ja gazdarici ima komposiste za bio otpad
<SilverSpace> nije problem razvrstavanje 
<BotaniCar> O, ali je
<SilverSpace> samo da se to omoguci kak treba 
<BotaniCar> Jer, ako sve vrece idu u isti kamion, onda kaj ?
<BotaniCar> A, idu
<SilverSpace> to i kazemm nisu spremni koji to trebaju prikupljat 
<SilverSpace> ni neznaju kaj bi dalje sa tim razvrstanim smecem
<BotaniCar> Nije spreman nitko. Dje u RH imamo pogon za proizvodnju eko-frendly , numeriranih vreca za smece ? 
<SilverSpace> kako dobra snimka usporena kad bolid prede preko sodra 
<SilverSpace> kamenje leti na sve strane 
<SilverSpace> hm izgleda da nizozemac nije bas sasvim nevin ali bas da ga toliko namlati 
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: pa vrece se mogu lako sortirati po boji tamo gdje se istovaruju iz kamiona
<BotaniCar> jelly: slazem se, ali , eto, nemamo ni vrece :) 
<jelly-home> ovdje u Puli ima vec 3 godine
<BotaniCar> Mi Sesvetski bokci nemamo :) 
<jelly-home> (eksperimentalno, i mali Pero koji je radio u Herculanei (= "Cistoca") veli da se ionako sve baca na isto mjesto)
<BotaniCar> Isto i ja slusam 
<jelly-home> tak da jebes to
<SilverSpace> pa kad ne znaju kaj bi sa tim smecem nemaju postrojenje za daljnu obradu
<ravilov> mi na poslu imamo posebno koseve za papir i koseve za ostalo. onda dodje cistacica i istrese sve koseve u istu vrecu
<ravilov> olaksavamo posao komunalcu, da ne moraju oni ponovo mijesat smece
<SilverSpace> :)
 * Mmike slusa norvezane kak se svadjaju :)
<Mmike> smijeh :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: nisam gledo trening, kak je bilo?
<Mmike> ova jadrolinija
<Mmike> pa jebote nesposobnih idijota
<Mmike> imaju sve na pladnju
<Mmike> i u stanu su sve usrat
<Mmike> frend dolazi u starigrad, gledam kad je krenuo i kad ce doc
<Mmike> al' ne, trajekt je izplovio
<Mmike> i nema ga vise na voznom redu
<Mmike> uzas
<Mmike> jucer vozim frenda u hvar, pise da katamaran ide u 16:10
<Mmike> u 16:05 je dosao u hvar
<Mmike> onda je 25 minuta istovarivao putnike
<Mmike> :)
<ravilov> Mmike, jesi ti to otisao na godisnji zivcirat se samo? :)
<Mmike> jesi ti vidio
<Mmike> "S REMONTA u Ukrajini do sad se vratilo sedam MIG-ova, ali su zasad svega dva u operativnoj upotrebi, a treći nakon završenih ispitivanja i probnih letova čeka primopredaju.|
<Mmike> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Mmike> KAJ CE NAMA TI AVIJONI, KAJ KAJ KAJ
<Mmike> to k'o ovi windowslije koji placaju neznam kakve licence za to a opce to ne koriste
<ravilov> ako godisnji sluze tome da covjek bude sretniji kad se vrati na posao, onda i pristup zivciranja tijekom godisnjeg funkcionira :p
<Mmike> jedino kaj nisma na godisnjem :)
 * Mmike radi s mora
<DomaMuffin> koju arhitekturu skidam za Atom D510 CPU ? 
<DomaMuffin> Ubuntu/debian, svejedno
<SilverSpace> Mmike: merc van konkurencije rb drugi po brzini 
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: kaj si ti stavljal za atoma ? 
<SilverSpace> ubuntu mi je jos gore 
<SilverSpace> unity radi na njemu bez problema :)
<SilverSpace> je da je usporen ali radi 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: bilo jucer o tim trajektima 
<SilverSpace> na tv 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: jel, kaj ?
<SilverSpace> uopce ne prilagode red voznje ljet
<SilverSpace> i
<SilverSpace> pa zato kasne 
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: i386 , x64 , nekaj trece ' ? Koji proc ? 
<SilverSpace> 64bitni
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: bas taj proc http://ark.intel.com/products/43098/Intel-Atom-Processor-D510-1M-Cache-1_66-GHz
<SilverSpace> 1.66
<SilverSpace> dvojezgreni
<SilverSpace> jos se nisam prebacio na amd
<SilverSpace> ram i proc nisam jos kupio 
<DomaMuffin> Kolko si spusil kaj nisi cekal i s ostalim komponentama ? Jel pala cijena ovog kaj vec imas ? 
<SilverSpace> nis ploca je ostala jos uvijek ista cijena i jos je uvijek nema kod nas 
<SilverSpace> bar u zg
<DomaMuffin> Aj, sreca
<DomaMuffin> To sam si sam par puta napravil pa mi je tih para bilo zal :D
<SilverSpace> cistoo sumnjam da bu tome pala cijena  
<SilverSpace> sve je u procesoru
<SilverSpace> ploce su jeftine 
<SilverSpace> cca 300kn 
<SilverSpace> http://www.links.hr/?option=katList&id_kategorija=05030322&naziv=socket-am1
<DomaMuffin> ja sam si doma dovlekel http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?pid=1088&lid=2 
<SilverSpace> proc skuplji od ploce
<SilverSpace> http://www.links.hr/?option=katList&id_kategorija=05060322&naziv=socket-am1
<SilverSpace> fora
<weshmashian> DomaMuffin: kolko novaca je to cudo?
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim kak se ova tak mogla razletit po podu http://www.jutarnji.hr/obitelj-lepe-brene--folk-zvijezda-je-dobro--hvala-svima-na-iskazanom-interesu-i-brizi-/1208979/
<DomaMuffin> weshmashian: mislim da je u ducanu malo vise od 3kilokune, ali novi model. Ovo je v1, uzel sam ga iz otpisa za 100kn
<DomaMuffin> Noviji modeli svi imaju nekakav celeron, to nam se nije dopadalo 
<SilverSpace> mora da ju je bora dobro opalil :)
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: ona je Boru opalila medj' rogove :) Vish da se frajer danima nije oglasio :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<DomaMuffin> 'el imala Lepa Brena kad nastupa po Aziji ? Ovaj slomljeni lakat koji spominju mi zvuci kao da je na Bori iskusala neko opasno ninja s**nje
<Mmike> o cem ti
<Mmike> da ti srce spalim
<Mmike> pricas :)
<DomaMuffin> Kak to mislis, o cemu ... http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/archive/00685/brena_685312S1.jpg
<DomaMuffin> "stanovljeno je da je folk diva polomila desnu, ali i lakat lijeve ruke"  <- ninja stuff
<DomaMuffin> Tukla je onog svojeg k'o vola. 
<SilverSpace> jebo mater morat cu bezbol palicu kupit ili kolac 
<SilverSpace> majke mu spalim
<SilverSpace> kreteni pale travu u vrtu 
<SilverSpace> sad kad otvoris sve prozore 
<SilverSpace> fakat mi dode da nekog namlatim
<DomaMuffin> "MajesticStickOfLongNameAndGreatCapacity" je smisleno ime kad imenujem 16GB stick, ne ? 
<DomaMuffin> Kak su windowsi 8 , za jedne  windowse, jebeni :)  Odes u task manager, desnokliknes proces i imas "analyze wait chain"  :) 
<Mmike> DomaMuffin: neznam dal si gori ti s windowsima ili ivoks s unityjem :)
<DomaMuffin> Sad njashke, a kad ti nekaj zatreba, onda "bas dobro da si tu, pa ne moram guglati" :) 
 * ravilov misli da bi ivoks u topic trebao dodat i M$ i win kao zabranjene
#ubuntu-hr 2014-07-26
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Z4m4lnjxkY
<datase> YouTube: Trololo Sing Along! - 0:02:42 - 22,609,784 views - 151242 likes / 4772 dislikes
<ravilov> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2nSECWq_PE
<datase> YouTube: Intermarché - "Inglorious Fruits and Vegetables" - 0:02:31 - 2,785,026 views - 12598 likes / 117 dislikes
<Hrki> se mogu di kupiti anatomske podnice, ali malo sire od 160 pa na dalje 
<markosejic> d dan
<DomaMuffin> Ignorantu nijedan :) 
<DomaMuffin> peche kaj za leb zaradjujes sjedec za dozama ? :D
<DomaMuffin> ./me pokaze srednjak ravilovu ;)
<DomaMuffin> ( http://www.mojkvart.hr/zagreb/srednjaci ) 
<SilverSpace> zanimljive kvalifikacije 
<markosejic> d dan
<Mmike> SilverSpace: zakaj?
<Mmike> pa sta opet bi hamlitonu?
<Mmike> lik ce opet zavrsit drugi :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nema sanse na ovoj stazi 
<SilverSpace> nema mjesta za preticanje 
<SilverSpace> tuca
<Mmike> Blje Blji Blja
<Vlado9A3CY> Mmike, je l' tebi dobro? :)
<Mmike> a je
<Mmike> ivoks: http://web.archive.org/web/20100712005750/http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/comment/columnists/jeremy_clarkson/article6860067.ece
<Mmike> prica o Dave's Gourmetu :)
<Mmike> Vlado9A3CY: na moru sam, sjedim na terasi, gledam bil' sad krenuo ucit Golang ili neki drugi dan, pijem gemist,neka nevera se spremala, al' izgleada da je odustala
<Mmike> hvar i korculu nevere redovno zaobilaze
<Mmike> Vlado9A3CY: kaj ti?
<Mmike> u zagrebu bilo tuce danas, veli SilverSpace ?
<Vlado9A3CY> je, tu kod mene je palo n+preko nekoliko grumencica leda :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ali osim grmljavine nista strasno ...
<Vlado9A3CY> istina da je bilo jako blizu...
<Vlado9A3CY> jedan je negdje gresnuo u blizini jako gadno, pretpostavljam 100-tinjak metara juzno od mene na pruzi ...
<Vlado9A3CY> *kresnuo
<Vlado9A3CY> ali proslo je sve... osim kise, ali ni kisa trenutno ne pada
<Vlado9A3CY> Mmike, a ja sam jedan korak do izljecenja od microsoft account-a ...
<Vlado9A3CY> skuzio sam da na outlook.com nikako ne mogu obrisati conversation history
<Vlado9A3CY> i to me je bas iziritiralo...
<Vlado9A3CY> eto, to je kod mene aktualno :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ali obicno za takve ekstremne poteze kao sto je brisanje racuna, pricekam 24h, tek toliko da vidim razmisljam li jednako kao i dan prije :)
<Vlado9A3CY> a sada spavanac... laku noc, ubuntu spirit with you all :)
<Mmike> micro
#ubuntu-hr 2014-07-27
<markosejic> d jutro
<Mmike> kakva kisa
<Mmike> milina :)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> mokra staza
<jelly-home> to je uvijek zabavno za gledat :>
<SilverSpace> meni bas i ne 
<jelly-home> ups, ode squirrel stream
<jelly-home> ... mozda ga nisam trebao probat otvarati u ustream aplikaciji na androidu
<SilverSpace> jebo SC
<SilverSpace> jos ce i kisa
<SilverSpace> koja utrka 
<Mmike> odlicna
<Mmike> od-li-cna :)
<Mmike> steta sto rosberg nije presao mlitavtona
<SilverSpace> da 
<SilverSpace> kako dva SC sve zakuhaju 
<Mmike> a jbg
<Mmike> to je uvijek tak
<Mmike> rek'o sam ti da ce hamilton opet cudo napravit :)
<SilverSpace> je napravio ali to ne bi mogo da je bila suha utrka 
<SilverSpace> vidio si kak se tesko pretjece
<SilverSpace> ali ovaj rikardo fakat pokazuje da ima nesto 
<SilverSpace> sve iznenaduje cak i strucnjake 
<SilverSpace> da je renault napravio motor kak treba i ove godine bi RB razvaljivao 
<SilverSpace> opet imaju strasan bolid ali sljuku od motora 
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/41274/skotska-barska-stolica-za-kiltase
<Mmike> kak mala jaja :D
<Mmike> da, vettel je sljuka
<Mmike> sad se pokazuje da nije toliko superioran koliko superioran bolid je imao
<Mmike> a alonso je fakat faca
<Mmike> ide mi na zivce, placljivi spanjolac
<Mmike> al' je fakat vozac
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daniel_Juncadella
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ^^
<Mmike> taj ce za godinu dve haos radit
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/urednistvo-new-york-timesa-podrzalo-legalizaciju-marihuane-ukinite-drugu-prohibiciju/762304.aspx
<Mmike> jos malo :)
<jelly-home> Mmike se seli u US?
<Mmike> nah, doc ce i u EU to vrlo skoro, no worraz :)
<jelly-home> wishful thinking
<Mmike> mislis?
<jelly-home> u EU i .nl postrozuju zakone zadnjih 5 godina
<Mmike> njemacka, portugal i ceska su ublazili 
<Mmike> dekriminalizirali, jel
<yole75> da su nasi idioti bar malo pametni, napravili bi turbo biznis u kombinaciji s turizmom
<jelly-home> portugal je zanimljiv
<Mmike> velim, doc ce to
<Mmike> marihuana je daleko manje stetna od alkohola
<jelly-home> da, za 20 godina
<Mmike> a alkohol je skroz legalan (s ogranicenjima)
<Mmike> jelly: pa, mozda i za 10ak vec
<Mmike> nece doc u slijedecih 3-5, to je sigurno
<jelly-home> jedino ako crkvu uspijes uvjeriti da ce joj trava povecat obroj vjernika na misama
<Mmike> pa mogla bi priblizit boga ljudima :)
<Mmike> ili ljude bogu, kako vec
<SilverSpace> Mmike: aaa ma da vettela i rosberga je sc sjebo 
<SilverSpace> krivi ulsci u box bas u nezgodno vrijeme 
<ravilov> http://www.njuskalo.hr/antikviteti/falus-antikvitet-orginal-oglas-4692626
<SilverSpace> ugasis semafore i ljudi ne znaju voziti http://www.24sata.hr/crna-kronika-news/prometna-u-puli-sudarili-su-se-jer-su-semafori-bili-u-kvaru-377642
<Vlado9A3CY> ma znaju voziti, samo ne znaju kaj im je bas tada bilo :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<markosejic> d vecer
<SilverSpace> 22:35 f1 na rtl2 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: koja/cija snimka?
<DomaMuffin> E! Instaliram s USB-keya linux( Debian, minimal), na drugi USB-key. Satima se instalira , u tty4 vidim da uredno vrti unoacking/inataling , u tty1 imam progresbarr koji se kadkad pomakne. Kak da skuzim kaj mu je sporo i to ubrzam ? 
<Mmike> vjerojatno pisanje po usbsticku
<Mmike> instaliraj u vbox
<Mmike> i onda ddaj image samo
<DomaMuffin> u vbox mogu mountati fizicki USB? 
<DomaMuffin> lakse mi je ovo kenslat i instalirati neku live distru u persistent modu
<DomaMuffin> Al mi je bedasto sad prekinut
<DomaMuffin> rufus je pisao , na drugom stroju, k'o lud po oba sticka
<DomaMuffin> sad na drugom ovo USB<>USB kenja nekaj 
<DomaMuffin> To je onaj "sapphire edge" micro pc, mora da je nekaj s nvidiinim drajverom
<DomaMuffin> pustit cu ga da se vrti, makar do petka :D
<DomaMuffin> Imam jos usbova negdje po ruksacima, dotle slozim nekaj drugo :D 
<ravilov> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-EeugXRUUERQ/U9OxiZu-hrI/AAAAAAAAEl8/_puSJfDJb6M/w960-h455-no/10570426_10203259208258544_6590087456688708434_n.jpg
<ravilov> zasto ne bi mogao mountati fizicki usb?
<ravilov> pa to radi vec godinama
<ravilov> aha, kuzim... nisi znao za to jer virtualbox nije microsoftov proizvod
<infy-> laku noć
<DomaMuffin> ravilov: skoro,nisam znao jer imam virtualbox samo za ono kaj hyper-v ne moze
<DomaMuffin> mislim, moze, ali nemam server 2012 doma :) 
<DomaMuffin> Zena i dijete bili kod babe i djeda na 3 dana. Dosli su doma s vrecom za smece od 120l, punom prljavog vesa, vecinom sinovog :)
<DomaMuffin> Kak se uspije zablatit po ovom vremenu :) 
<Mmike> DomaMuffin: kao, ti se nisi zablatnjivo ;)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-07-20
<ivoks> fakat ne zna
<ivoks> jebote nekad placem radi toga
<ivoks> u kakvom svijetu mi zivimo
<ivoks> nestane struje
<ivoks> dodje struja
<ivoks> prvo se zbuta wifi mreza
<ivoks> pa se zbuta komp
<ivoks> pa se zbuta server
<ivoks> pa se zbuta ruter
<ivoks> a printer jos uvijek prolazi kroz svoju inicijalizaciju
<ivoks> dvije najgluplje stvari se najduze butaju
<BotaniCar> Nije to nista, da vidis koliko meni treba da se probudim nakon sto mi se "ugase svjetla" od rakije :)
<ivoks> joj, kad ce vise debitna
<ivoks> tesko je zivjeti na kredit :)
<ivoks> super mi je kad tejlam syslog
<ivoks> a stroj koristi UTC sat
<ivoks> i onda, oko 6:47 prestane zapisivati u syslog
<ivoks> i onda brijem, pa kaj, koji ku...
<ivoks> i tak 5 minuta ne kuzim kaj se desava
<ivoks> i svaki put se onda sjetim... logrotate
<ivoks> zakaj svaki put moram izgubiti 5min, joj
<ivoks> vidi vidi
<ivoks> kenny18 se vratio s godisnjeg
<kenny18> dobro jutro ;)
<ivoks> jutro
<ivoks> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10649669_10100747286149720_4502818689416607604_n.jpg?oh=727fcfe65169fd3bc83c6c8fbae6625d&oe=5652E07E
<ivoks> ahahahahahahaha
<ivoks> http://www.thepoke.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/joLC9Gy.jpg
<ivoks> ahahahahahahaha
<ivoks> tuljan koji se zabio u staklo
<ivoks> ahahahahahahaha
<BotaniCar> hahahaha, tuljan-tupan :D
<ivoks> http://www.croatia-split.com/blog/what-s-happening/from-california-to-split-eca-seaplane-fleet-is-growing.html
<ivoks> joj kad bi isli za murter
<ivoks> pa da letim od murtera do tokija
<Mmike> imas od jelse do malog losinja :)
<ivoks> to je skroz fora
<ivoks> za otici na jednodnevni izlet
<ivoks> stalno lete preko murtera
<Mmike> da, brijem da cemo mi tak zapicit u split
<Mmike> 13 minuta vele da leti
<Mmike> jedino j emalo u kurcu sto te otfura u resnik
<Mmike> pa onda imas jos pol sata jahanja do splita
<Mmike> al' ajd
<obruT> srecom pa nije vruce pa se izdrzi :P
<Mmike> letis avionom koji nema pressurized kabinu :)
<Mmike> obruT: DI NIJE VRUCE
<Mmike> tu je
<Mmike> ono
<Mmike> 32 :)
<obruT> Mmike: :)
<ivoks> sarkazam
<Mmike> srecom danas neki kurac puse
<obruT> vruce je za popizdit
<Mmike> htjeli smo klimu pred 2-3 godine ugradit
<BotaniCar> Ja solidarno ne palim klimu, da mi bude kao i vama. 
<Mmike> pa sam ja srao protiv
<Mmike> kao, kaj kurac
<Mmike> na moru si
<obruT> jutros se otusiram, pojedem, oblacim za posao, a ledja vec mokra od znoja
<Mmike> kaj ce ti klima
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kak bu ti dete zaspalo na ovoj omari , idi po portabl klimu nekam 
<Mmike> njega to najmanje smeta
<Mmike> moram kupit 4 klime tu, po jednu za svaku sobu
<Mmike> takva je konfiguracija da nemre drukcije
<BotaniCar> Moj je LUD sad dok je ovo nenormalno vrijeme , ni spavat, ni igrat se, samo pizdeka
<BotaniCar> Juce sam ga hitil u bazen, ljutio se 4 sekunde, onda me pitao zakaj ga nis' hitil ranije :) 
<obruT> a rijeke su pretople... bio za vikend u Slunju na Korani... plivam, sretnem frenda i zapricam se s njim i skuzim da vec sat vremena stojim u vodi i da ne da mi nije hladno nego je bas dobro :)
<ivoks> vidi ti ovaj dolar, majku mu
<ivoks> U ponedjeljak State Department planira izvjesiti kubansku zastavu u svom lobiju među zastave zemalja s kojima Washington ima diplomatske odnose. Ta zastava bit će između zastava Hrvatske i Cipra
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> ja potrosio sve dolare, trebalo mi
<Mmike> valjd ce plata prije nego se dolar strmopizdi opet :)
<Mmike> osto mi je mis na suncu
<Mmike> tak je topal da ga je tesko dirat
<nixhr> dobro jutro dobar dan
<Mmike> nixhr: !
<Mmike> cujem zvuk neki
<Mmike> nemrem odredit jel' to negdje voda curi
<Mmike> ili netko poha piletinu
<ivoks> to netko przi mozak
<ivoks> svoj
<Mmike> uh
<Mmike> pohani janjeci mozak
<Mmike> to nisam stoljecima jeo
<ivoks> vruce.
<ivoks> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtf1/v/t1.0-9/11745891_858177844231927_2081200961736489826_n.jpg?oh=e9052d23f5ab947065192e609064f2c1&oe=56569696
<ivoks> http://www.evangelcathedral.net/
<BotaniCar> Mmike: koliko placas tetu knjigovodicu, ako smijes reci ? 
<ivoks> 500-800
<BotaniCar> Njegova mi je "pod nosom", zato pitam bas njega 
<BotaniCar> ( hvala ! ) 
<Mmike> 600+PDV
<Mmike> ili 650+PDV
<BotaniCar> thx
<Mmike> tak nekak
<ivoks> ttps://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtp1/v/t1.0-9/10407046_557862251029966_2959052168811216032_n.jpg?oh=7bf3fcf5fd471631e071e43f12e15ae6&oe=56554478
<ivoks> sam da se zna ^
<ivoks> hm, ispao mi h
<ivoks> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtp1/v/t1.0-9/10407046_557862251029966_2959052168811216032_n.jpg?oh=7bf3fcf5fd471631e071e43f12e15ae6&oe=56554478
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-mxp1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/1560495_10152534342435169_5985254887169299500_n.jpg?oh=ee75c1125889d53eaab8a7a23bd9c6f8&oe=5613EBC8 # 3D printanje hrane ftw
<ivoks> odjednom oni materijalizatori hrane iz star treka vise ne zvuce kao SciFi
<ivoks> sve sto treba je:
<ivoks> 1) brzi printer
<BotaniCar> Ne zvuce vec dugo, sad nam samo treba konverter koji ce alge pretvarati u secer/bijelu cokoladu 
<ivoks> 2) printer koji uzima hranjivu tvar kao materijal za printanje
<BotaniCar> Ima vec kod nas jedna firma koja 3D printa rodjendanske torte
<ivoks> ne seri
<BotaniCar> Ae
<ivoks> Here you can find Torta 3D models ready for 3D printing. Purchase and download 3D models, stream and print with your own 3D printer, or buy 3D-printed product - we will 3D print and ship it to your home.
<ivoks> kaj je to jestivo?
<BotaniCar> E! bas sam bleso, nisam pogledao jel ima koji opensos repozitorij "nacrta" za hranu ! 
<ivoks> ne, to je plastika
<BotaniCar> https://video-mxp1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hvideo-xfp1/v/t42.1790-2/10493399_689524321117227_551884064_n.mp4?efg=eyJybHIiOjQ0NCwicmxhIjo1MTJ9&rl=444&vabr=247&oh=0e988a595e5f5caa2c4dde206a5a0457&oe=55ACE27E # sviraj, buco ! 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jebeno :)
<BotaniCar> http://static2.businessinsider.com/image/51d4736eeab8ea827b00000a-1920-1080/bacon-flag-usa.jpg # i ovo je jebeno, zivjela U_S-of_f'n_mash_potatos_and_bacon
<ivoks> ahahahahaha
<ivoks> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/11752495_10153781041506840_6699389983018079481_n.jpg?oh=d03a12bf5db5acfb04ba1155ce03cc86&oe=560F6CA2
<ivoks> ahahahahaha ^^^^
<BotaniCar> LoL
<Mmike> vjetricu, vjetricu
<Mmike> PODNE!
<ivoks> majke ti
<ivoks> umirem
<Mmike> ivoks: KAE!?
<Mmike> ivoks: NEMA VJETRICA DA TE HLADI, A?!
<Mmike> ja sam, inace, umro
<Mmike> ovo pise salo koje se jos nije rastopilo do kraja
<ivoks> ma ne neg...
<vileni_> Mmike: ne dramatiziraj nego skoci u more :)
<ivoks> nazao klijent, a zrikavci su preglasni
<ivoks> pa sam morao zatvoriti vrata i prozore
<ivoks> da ga cujem sto prica
<ivoks> dovoljno da se usaftam
<Mmike> vileni_: nemrem, daleko je
<Mmike> popodne cemo to
<vileni_> ja samo prezivljavam od klime do klime
<vileni_> stan, auto, posao, auto, stan
<ivoks> ja klimu ni nemam
<ivoks> al... mogu u more
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/spektakularni-prizori-iz-predstave--elementarne-cestice--u-dubrovniku/1385075/?foto=8
<ivoks> danas sve prolazi pod predstavu
<dodobas> yutro
<ivoks> https://twitter.com/Terror_Monitor/status/623072376243122176/photo/1
<ivoks> sad ce turska uci u siriju
<BotaniCar> Dok meni klima profunkcionira, vec sam doma. Auto mi je polurastopljen dok udjem u 16h u njega
<BotaniCar> Doduse, nisam ju ni punio od 2007, mozda bi pomoglo. 
<obruT> BotaniCar: slozi automatsko paljenje auta i klime u 15:30 :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: nemam ja auto s puno elektronike, to mogu sloziti samo ako mladjeg kolegu posaljem da mi upali i cuva auto :) 
<Mmike> da, bed je klima u autu za po gradu
<Mmike> nema smisla
<Mmike> doduse, nema smisla nit na duzem putu ak je vani +94 ;)
<jelly> ak ti klima ne proradi za minutu, onda je stara?
<obruT> pljunut ove pare za ovaj camac ili ne.... http://www.arts-outdoors.de/Shop/products/en/Boatingsports/Inflatable-Kajaks-Kanus/Aquaglide-Kayak-Chelan-Tandem-HB-inflatable-Touring-Kayak.html
<vileni_> BotaniCar: pa bar je ovih dana jeftino puniti klimu, jos za starije aute :)
<BotaniCar> vileni_: mea culpa, nikog ne krivim doli sebe - sto nisam na vrijeme isao vidjeti kak radi. 
<BotaniCar> Imas kok u okolici sesveta za tu rabotu, vileni_ ? 
<BotaniCar> U molydonu je guzva 
<vileni_> BotaniCar: ja samo u dugo selo idem, kod birta
<BotaniCar> https://youtu.be/Snph22qSUMU # star wars airport ! :) 
<datase> YouTube: Leaked Star Wars Episode VII Filmset Footage! - 0:01:14 - 8890084 views - 59346 likes / 3573 dislikes
<BotaniCar> birt, odem guglat 
<BotaniCar> aha, hyundai only ? 
<vileni_> BotaniCar: nije, rade sve
<vileni_> vidio i audije tamo :)
<ivoks> joj...
<ivoks> znate di bum ja u nedjelju?
<ivoks> http://www.hotel-imperial-palace.com/photos/sliders/pages/ip_vue-aerienne%C2%A9dgc_v3-dsc00493_2_1920x1200px_231_fr.jpg
<ivoks> tu
<ivoks> blize suncu, kraj vode, a bez vrucote :)
<obruT> super mi je ta naplata faking medjunarodnih standarada.... hvale se kak im je proizvod certificiran ISO xyz certifikatom, ocem vidjet sto pise u tome... e nema decko, plati 130 franaka
<obruT> ne znam koju kitu se hvale s tim kad consumer ne zna sto to uopce znaci
<BotaniCar> Consumer kojem je to bitno ec je platio pravo na uvid i taj iso i imaju samo zbog naruciteljevog tendera :) 
<BotaniCar> *vec
<BotaniCar> ivoks: dze je ta kucica ?
<ivoks> u alpama
<BotaniCar> To je neko jezero iza ? 
<obruT> to bi trebalo biti zenevsko jezero, ak se ne varam...
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> jezero je
<BotaniCar> izgleda pre-super
<ivoks> nije zenevsko jezero
<ivoks> ali je anesijevsko
<ivoks> http://www.hotel-imperial-palace.com/en/location-163
<ivoks> zeneva nije daleko
<obruT> nisam puno fulao :)
<BotaniCar> o, tandrbrd je sve slicniji outlooku, i kalendar mi sad nudi :) 
<ivoks> uvijek je imao kalendar
<BotaniCar> integriran ? Sad sam, kad mi je izbacio popup u kojem pita da li da ga ukljuci, prvi put vidio 
<BotaniCar> Te, ako je imao i prije, zakaj me sad prompta za njega ?
<ivoks> kao plugin, zove se thunderbird
<ivoks> er
<ivoks> lightning
<ivoks> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lightning_%28software%29
<BotaniCar> meh, ja hvalim cinjenicu da su to integrirali, nisam od onih kaj imaju 45 addonova za sve alate koje koriste. 
<ivoks> Lighting is integrated with Thunderbird since version 4.0.
<BotaniCar> velim, ne znam zakaj me onda do sad nije kalendar ubo u oko ( cijeli desni "zid" tanderbrda mi sad zauzima ) i zakaj me tek sad prompta za njega. Idem vidjet da nisam ja kaj petljao po konfiguraciji i zaboravio na to. 
<ivoks> sad je integriran tek
<ivoks> ajme
<ivoks> nisam ozujsko pio mjesecima
<ivoks> fakat je odvratno
<BotaniCar> A dyslexic man walks into a bra ...
<obruT> BotaniCar hehe :)
<obruT> imali smo kolegu u firmi, zesci disleksicar :) hrpa varijabli i komentara u kodu su krivo napisani, ali srecom pa je bio konzistentan u krivom pisanju imena varijabli pa je kod radio :)
<obruT> odnosno varijabli i metoda/funkcija :)
<BotaniCar> ahahahahahaha
<obruT> umirem od smijeha svaki put kad radim nesto na njegovom postojecem kodu :)
<BotaniCar> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpt1/v/t1.0-9/11694760_479039388931297_244132881778951177_n.jpg?oh=9a0121ff6e106131de06959d9ebbc243&oe=565699A3 # apropo vrucine, NSFW
<ivoks> .weather murter
<datase> ivoks: Weather for Murter, Croatia | Temperature: 100°F / 38°C; Humidity: 18%; Pressure: 29.83in / 101.0kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Variable, 9mph / 14kph; Updated: 26 mins, 31 secs ago | Forecast for Monday: Clear; High of 97°F / 36°C; Low of 77°F / 25°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Clear; High of 97°F / 36°C; Low of 77°F / 25°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 98°F / 37°C; Low of 76°F / 24°C | (1 more message)
<ivoks> feels like 60
<Mmike> .weather jelsa
<datase> Mmike: Weather for Jelsa, Croatia | Temperature: 106°F / 41°C; Humidity: 14%; Pressure: 29.74in / 100.7kPa; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: West, 7mph / 11kph; Updated: -1 mins, -52 secs ago | Forecast for Monday: Clear; High of 94°F / 34°C; Low of 77°F / 25°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Clear; High of 95°F / 35°C; Low of 76°F / 24°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 94°F / 34°C; Low of 76°F / 24°C | (1 more message)
<Mmike> .weather starigrad
<datase> Mmike: Weather for Starigrad, Croatia | Temperature: 95°F / 35°C (Heat Index: 100°F / 38°C); Humidity: 41%; Pressure: 29.89in / 101.2kPa; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: West, 13mph / 21kph; Updated: 28 mins, 12 secs ago | Forecast for Monday: Clear; High of 95°F / 35°C; Low of 70°F / 21°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Clear; High of 98°F / 37°C; Low of 71°F / 22°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 97°F (1 more message)
<Mmike> oh
<Mmike> kaj
<Mmike> 41?!
<Mmike> ma odakle ti to cupas
<Mmike> DISCONNECTED
<Mmike> to mi 
<Mmike> ma ja cu poludit :)
<Mmike> http://www.fujitsu-klime.com.hr/pdf/Fujitsu-34-35.pdf
<Mmike> to mi treba
<Mmike> pjebemti
<Mmike> vanjske jedinice su 1100-1600 kuna
<Mmike> nutarnje 5k-15k kuna
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> obrnuto :)
<jelly> doduse ak kupis vanjsku za 10k i nutranja ce te doci 3-4k
 * jelly gledao japanske klime
<ivoks> pas masters
<ivoks> riknut cu
<CrazyLemon> skoro 2k € za klimu? jel vi imate zlatne klime ? :) mi smo dobili mitsubishi za ~8k kuna
<ivoks> .weather knin
<datase> ivoks: Weather for Knin, Croatia | Temperature: 102°F / 39°C; Humidity: 17%; Pressure: 29.83in / 101.0kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Wsw, 17mph / 27kph; Updated: 16 mins, 2 secs ago | Forecast for Monday: Clear; High of 101°F / 38°C; Low of 73°F / 23°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Clear; High of 104°F / 40°C; Low of 75°F / 24°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 103°F / 39°C; Low of 71°F / 22°C | Forecast (1 more message)
<ivoks> .weather mars
<ivoks> treba mi rucnik ispod tipkovnice
<Mmike> CrazyLemon: multi-sistem?
<CrazyLemon> Mmike multi-sistem == ? grijanje/hlađenje?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> jedna vanjska i vise nutarnjih
<CrazyLemon> a ne.. imamo 2 vanjske i 2 nutarnje
<CrazyLemon> svaka za sebe
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> CrazyLemon: ja imam 4 sobe i u svakoj trebam jednu
<Mmike> a nemam kud stavit 4 vanjske jedinice
<Mmike> pa mi treba multi-pimpek
<Mmike> solo-sistem dobis vec za 2k kuna
<Mmike> 2500
<Mmike> a multi sistem te kosta 8 barem
<obruT> sta ce vam 100 klima :) stavi u dnevni boravak, a ak treba ladit i po noci, tih tjedan-dva svi spavajte u dnevnom i dobro :)
 * obruT nema klimu pa prezivljava... 
<ivoks> ISSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!
<ivoks> povjetarac!!!!! osjetio sam ga! ne serem!
<Mmike> tu maestral puse
<Mmike> al' onak
<Mmike> toplo :)
<ivoks> poljska uvela novi antitotalitarni zakon
<ivoks> majica sa che guevareom
<ivoks> 2 godine guzodavanja
<Mmike> kak je onaj RT jadan
<Mmike> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee koje tetice
<Mmike> pa jooooooooooj
<Mmike> a ja debel i gadan :)
<Mmike> (i sa zenom i djetetom, kaj sad)
<Mmike> srecom, mirka vise nije tu :)
<Mmike> moram si kupit onaj mali frizider za terasu
<Mmike> da mi stane kartoncic grasevine i 4-5 mineralnih
<ivoks> joj... papesu
<ivoks> zaljubljen u drupal
<ivoks> rt?
<ivoks> ruska televizija?
<obruT> russia today
<obruT> :)
<ivoks> pa tko to gleda?
<obruT> ja povremeno
<ivoks> RT is a Russian state-funded television
<ivoks> tu sva prica zavrsava :)
<ivoks> a logo im je...
<ivoks> pobjegao iz 1994.
<obruT> dakle, meni je skroz fora odredjene vijesti gledati na RT-u, CNN-u, Al Jazzerai i CCTV-u
<ivoks> je, zabavno je
<obruT> onak, iz perspektive drugih nacija i interesa
<obruT> kad god je netko (bitno) zbivanje, prosaltas malo po tim kanalima i gledas kako su obradili temu i sto komentiraju
<Mmike> opce nije istina da se mast smanjuje na temperaturi
<obruT> treba biti malo veca temperatura da se otopi :)
<ivoks> http://9gag.com/gag/aGRe1B6?ref=fbp
<ivoks> http://www.minion143.com/2015/07/18/chinese-man-divorces-and-sues-wife-over-ugly-children-and-wins-7-pics/
<obruT> jel ih on rodio ? nije ! dakle...
<ivoks> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd-csgo-workaround&num=1
<ivoks> How To Make Counter-Strike: Global Offensive Run Much Faster On AMD Catalyst For Linux
<ivoks> renaming the csgo_linux binary to hl2_linux will significantly increase the AMD Catalyst driver performance on Linux
<ivoks> facepalm
<Mmike> ne vrijedi ovo s ledom u gemistu
<Mmike> i dalje odmah nestane
<Mmike> rt = request tracker
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> svojevremeno sam koristio rt
<ivoks> vrlo je mocan
<ivoks> ali treba uloziti hrpu vremena da ga se poslozi kako zelis
<ivoks> to dodje ko bacula
<ivoks> moze se, ogranicena je samo tvojim ogranicenjem
<Mmike> canonical koristi rt
<obruT> kod mene se isto koristi RT
<jelly> i AlJazeera i RT daju neke stvari puno objektivnije
<ivoks> ahahahaha
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/grcki-pilot-vojnog-f-16-oteo-zrakoplov-i-sletio-u-tursku-podigao-2000-eura-na-bankomatu--usao-u-avion-i-vratio-se-kuci/1385655/?utm_campaign=Partners&utm_medium=Widget&utm_source=Dnevnik.hr
<Mmike> nixhr: dosla sjedalica!
<ivoks> dejavu
<ivoks> http://www.meizu.com/en/ubuntu/features.html
<ivoks> buy buy buy
<obruT> "Although apps like WhatsApp, Google+" ... s time su (trenutno) otkantali gomilu potencijalnih korisnika
<ivoks> a jebiga...
<ivoks> malo po malo
<obruT> whatsapp je jos uvijek u zestokom porastu prometa
<ivoks> ja se vratio na viber
<ivoks> ima ljepse smajlice
<obruT> ja nisam na nicemu od tih proprietary djidja, pogotovo ne na izraelskoj spijunskoj platformi
<ivoks> http://www.audi.hr/modeli/a6/s6_limousine/
<ivoks> zelim...
<ivoks> obruT: viber je izraelski?
<ivoks> vidis ti vraga...
<ivoks> poceli su sa ICQom :)
<ivoks> Kultiviran sportski duh.
<ivoks> to sam ja. imam sportskog duha, ali sam kultiviran skembom
<obruT> kod nas se pod sportski duh i smatraju ljudi koji briju na sport, a imaju skembe
<obruT> ak gledas sport na televiziji onda si pravi sportas, a ne ko ja
<obruT> pravi hr sportasi gledaju nogomet, piju pivu, imaju skembe i eventualno na rostilju odigraju mali nogomet u trajanju pol sata dok se ne oznoje
<obruT> s/oznoje/preznoje/
<reSpawn> d vecer
<Mmike> kak pase gemist :)
<Mmike> pol sata nogometa?!
<Mmike> znas ti kol'ko je to?
<Mmike> e, nasao sam neki dan u ducanu od Pitroida spirale - zute neke, mirisu na limun
<Mmike> odlicne su
<Mmike> ne smrde k'o one zelene 
<BotoMlat> psmtr i friskim instalacijama
<BotoMlat> 2 dana cu sad izgubit da si samo chat klijent postelam :) 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> to je totalno nakaradno s tim windowsima
<Mmike> ja samo svoj $HOME skopiram
<Mmike> i voila, sve je tu
<BotoMlat> :) Panju , na linuxu sam :) 
<BotoMlat> Nemrem si iskopirati houm kad stari nije imao ovo kaj novi ima :) 
<BotoMlat> oj proch :) 
<BotoMlat> E! DObroJe ! 'istory del :) 
<Mmike> pa 
<Mmike> chat klijent postelas?
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> preso si na linux? :)
<Mmike> pa ak to ne zove rakiju i dodatke
<Mmike> neznam kaj zove :)
<BotoMlat> kak sad t mislis , nisam, samo nemam para za licencu jos :D
<BotoMlat> pa se snalazim s ovim tu , utuntorom :) 
<BotoMlat> Joj, kak je skype drekav 
<BotoMlat> i driver za radeonku isto
<BotoMlat> al skype, skype je naj drekav
<Mmike> je, skype je ocaj
<Mmike> doduse, ovaj na windozama je isto jadan
<Mmike> ovaj bar nema sve te reklame i sranja
<Mmike> al' ne radi dobro
<BotoMlat> al ne henga tak jako. Mozda ga jebe inicijalni sync .. neceg
<BotoMlat> šđčć
<BotoMlat> cek, kaj skype na dozama ima reklame ? joj kak sam postao imun na sharenilo :D
<Mmike> e kak jedva cekam godisnji
<BotoMlat> Kaj nisi vec sad na Hvaru ? 
<BotoMlat> Mislim , znas da je tak pricat' malo bezobrazno prema nama crvima ? :D
<BotoMlat> Nemozesh mi se tak' ulicno obracat' ! Kuzim da ti je vruce, al to nece prestati tako skoro.
<BotoMlat> E, znas kaj ne kuzim ? Zakaj ti je mate tak bolji ? Jednako mi je spor/brz k'o unity, a nemam auto-search-when-i-type u meniju i 100 sranja :) 
<vileni_> sve je to sporo
<vileni_> Mmike: koji network type stavim u kvm a da ne moram bridge raditi
<Mmike> kak mislis 'network type
<Mmike> mislis, device driver?
<Mmike> virtio
<Mmike> vileni_: ili mislis na 'source device'. stavi 'NAT' na default network
<Mmike> moc ces na intergent, al' nesh moc s intergenta na kvmushu
<vileni_> hm
<vileni_> sad mi proslo bez definiranja mreze
<vileni_> obicno koristim bridge, ali neda mi se to slagati
<vileni_> jer samo isprobavam kako radi nested virtualization na onom procu
<vileni_> ali posto nije bridge, nemam pojma kako cu vidjeti sta se dogadja :)
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> NAT
<Mmike> i dobit ces neku IP adresu
<Mmike> ta ce ti bit u mrezi di ti je virbr0 interfejs
<Mmike> i mosh se usshjat tamo
<vileni_> znaci virbr0 je default
<vileni_> ali ionako necu moci ssh kad nije jos instalirano
<Mmike> meni pise 'default' za default
<Mmike> vileni_: kad porkrenes onaj virt manager
<Mmike> imas tamo edit -> connection defailts
<Mmike> i onda imas 'virtual networks'
<Mmike> i tam mosh definirat 'mreze'
<Mmike> i za default ti pise kaj ti vec pis
<Mmike> e
<vileni_> Mmike: da, ali stroj je headless
<vileni_> sad sam upalio virtualku na laptopu
<Mmike> kaj znaci - headless?
<BotoMlat> vileni_: sshe -X na KVM host ? 
<BotoMlat> pa ce ti vmanager nacrtat lokalno
<vileni_> pa "server" nema monitor/mis/tipkovnicu
<Mmike> ahaaaaaaaaaaa
<Mmike> pa ok
<Mmike> spoji se virt managerom na taj stroj :)
<vileni_> evo uspio
<vileni_> iz virtualke
<Mmike> idem detetu dat mlijeka
<vileni_> moram gasiti test, ljudi bi spavali :)
<Mmike> vileni_: jos nisi server rum dezignirao? :)
<vileni_> Mmike: a moram onaj fractal node uzeti, ovaj chieftec je i bucan i prevelik da ga igdje zaguram
<vileni_> osim u podrum, ali tamo nemam struje :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> :)
<vileni_> i to je bucan unatoc pasivno hladjenom procu
<Mmike> nebi smio imat nist tamo (u podrumu), pozar i to
<Mmike> kaj ti je napajanje bucno?
<vileni_> napajanje i diskovi
<Mmike> e, izgorio sam k'o guzica danas
<Mmike> a pod tendom cijelo vrijeme, na terasi
<Mmike> sunce je - ubojica
<vileni_> diskovi prenose vibracije na cage
<Mmike> vileni_: da, to je bed
<vileni_> uglavnom, neda se biti u istoj sobi, ali ni nisam
<Mmike> ja imam diskove objesene u 5.25 utorima, u one gumene nosace
<vileni_> ali bratic tamo spava pa ono, moram imati obzira .)
<vileni_> uglavnom, zasad je pristojno vrtio nested kvm, za low power proc nije lose
<Mmike> kvm-ok ti veli da je ok?
<vileni_> da
<vileni_> valjda
<vileni_> moram jos provjeriti jesam li u pravoj okinuo
<Mmike> taj kvm fakat ok radi
<Mmike> napredak u zadnje 3 godine je ogroman
<Mmike> kak se ja na FBu uvucem u raspre
<Mmike> k'o da mi je gust ;)
<Mmike> kaj brijete, koliko ljudi koji briju da su cjepiva stetna smatraju da covjek nikad nije bio na mjesecu?
<obruT> sto netko vjeruje da su ljudi zbilja bili na mjesecu ? :)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-07-21
<ivoks> Mmike: vecina
<BotaniCar> Nis ja ne kuzim, kak bi se popeli na mjesec ? Takve lojtre ne postoje 
<ivoks> is
<ivoks> pa ubit cu susjeda
<ivoks> ubit
<ivoks> skupa s tim mutavim psom
<ivoks> glupi pas ne prestaje zavijati od 6 do sad
<BotaniCar> Daj nemoj i ti biti k'o onaj kaj je ishodio sudsku zabranu lajanja :) 
<BotaniCar> Nemas cepice za usi ili neke dobre rakije ? :) 
<ivoks> zasto bi se svi ostali inkomodirali radi ovoga?
<ivoks> mislim, kakva dvolicnost
<ivoks> pas cvili cijelo jutro
<ivoks> i sad bi ja trebao pokriti usi
<BotaniCar> Pa, ili to ili popricaj s psom, znas sto je efikasnije
<ivoks> pa, ako cemo psima davati ista prava kao i ljudima, onda koji kurac
<ivoks> zasto ga netko ne ode upozoriti da je preglasan?
<ivoks> a jel? ne razumije to pas?
<ivoks> onda ne moze imati ista prava kao covjek
<ivoks> pas mater
<BotaniCar> Cuj, ne branim nikog, ali kad da frajer napravi psu ako se psu laje ? 
<ivoks> odgoji ga
<BotaniCar> Mislim, ako je pes zapusten, gladan,zedan ili usamljen, treba sintera zvat
<BotaniCar> Ako nije, ili ces ga odgojiti, ili trpiti ( ne ti , gazda )
<BotaniCar> Idi gazdi i reci kaj mislis, brijem da se nema kaj ljutiti , ali i da ima pasa koje nemres usutkati ( bas na chatu imam jednu dreserku ) :)
<ivoks> evo, bit ce da me je cuo
<ivoks> usutio konacno
<ivoks> vec sam mislio ici pusku kupiti
<ivoks> a taj susjed, uzas
<ivoks> primjer nekulture, neobzirnosti, bas ono teske seljacije
<ivoks> evo ga opet
<ivoks> pas zavija svake 3 sekunde
<ivoks> i to u trajanju od 2 sekunde
<ivoks> ko sat, uvijek tocno
<BotaniCar> Cuj, meni to zvuci kao da je pes zapusten, ja bi flegma shintera zvao. 
<ivoks> ja bi zvao policiju, da ih izbace s otoka
<ivoks> skupa s posom
<ivoks> i onda mi dodji drugi pas na vrata
<ivoks> od drugog susjeda
<Mmike> ping ponga
<Mmike> kaj je flegma shinter? :)
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> Vidis opce kaj Flegmu ? 
<Mmike> povremeno
<Mmike> sajeli su me komarci
<BotaniCar> ti Hvaris? 
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> mislim si da to i nije bilo tak pametno
<Mmike> pre vruce je
<BotaniCar> Ko te sisha, ako je klincu lijepo 
<BotaniCar> I ako si otisao po Posip
<Mmike> nisam, to je na korculi
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> sunce je narandjasto
<Mmike> cijeli dan je narandjast
<Mmike> brijem da je to od pozara na korculi i peljescu
<Mmike> fakat spooky izgleda
<ivoks> rekao sam ti da se skines s tih droga
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> nah, droge samo vikendom i po noci
<Mmike> kad se radi, radi se
<Mmike> i gemista se, popodne!
<Mmike> ivoks: jel' ti radi firmaVPN?
<ivoks> ne koristim ja to
<Mmike> vani je
<Mmike> vruce:)
<dodobas> yutro
<ivoks> na plazi je bas super :)
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> vruce, ha
<ivoks> a vele da je hladna zima 2014. povratila dio izgubljenog leda na arktiku
<ivoks> za 1/3
<ivoks> Researchers say the growth continued in 2014 and more than compensated for losses recorded in the three previous years.
<ivoks> Relative to the average of the period between 2010 and 2012, the scientists found that there was a 33% increase in sea ice volume in 2013, while in 2014 there was still a quarter more sea ice than there was between 2010 and 2012.
<BotaniCar> RBA me obavijestio da su promijenili uvjete koristenja, svodi se na to da sad mogu moje podatke bez pristanka dati kome hoce, a moj odnos s njima prodati trecoj strani bez suglasnosti. 
<BotaniCar> Brijem da i ja odem dalje. 
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> i sad ti nes reci
<ivoks> led se povecao od 1970
<ivoks> Despite a well-documented decline in summer Arctic sea ice extent by about 40% since the late 1970s
<ivoks> er, krivo procitao
<ivoks> dakle smanjio se za 40% od kraja '70., ali se povecao za 20% od 2012
<BotaniCar> Cinjenica je da na nekim mjestima voda jace hlapi nego ikad. Cinjenica je i da leda imamo vise nego prije i da je ozonska rupa manja nego ikad. Sumarno, cinjenica je da ne znamo kaj nam se s kuglom desava i ne mjerimo dovoljno dugo da izvucemo zakljucke. Thus, bombasticni naslovi u novinama :)
<ivoks> pa slazem se, da
<ivoks> lete kanaderi :/
<BotaniCar> Mmike/ivoks , vi kasko osiguravate kola ? Koliko vam je postotno skuplje osiguranje ove godine ?
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> kasko KAo Super Kvalitetno Osiguranje
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> htio sam 
<Mmike> pa nisam
<Mmike> sad mi se vise ne isplati
<BotaniCar> ivoks :) Nemoj tako , neki ipak isplacuju premiju ako napravis lom :) 
<BotaniCar> Gledam kladarica kak cvili nakon kupnje nove bembare i placem :) 
<ivoks> pa ne radim lom
<ivoks> eh... bmw... dodje s porezom na budale
<BotaniCar> nda, nespretno sam se raspisao, i ako te slome ! :) 
<ivoks> kao i mercedes
<ivoks> i vw
<Mmike> bemwlje 
<ivoks> prometne sam imao na pocetku svoje vozacke karijere
<ivoks> sad vec znam koliko budala na cesti ima
<ivoks> BotaniCar: pa znamo neke stvari
<ivoks> BotaniCar: znamo da se permafrost topi
<ivoks> sto znaci da:
<ivoks> 1) smo se sjebali
<ivoks> 2) imamo krivu percepciju kako se led topic (mozda je to sve skupa normalno)
<ivoks> jedno od to dvoje je :)
<ivoks> svakako sam se zajebali :D
<ivoks> da je topljenje permafrosta problem proizlazi iz pretpostavke da se to nikad prije nije desilo
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> paz'te sad kad i Hecner digne cijene. Dell im je uletio kao strateski partner, imam osjecaj da ce nuditi sve manje jeftinih slozenaca :)
<ivoks> mogao bi ja tamo uzeti neki noviji server
<ivoks> jer ovaj imam vec par godina
<BotaniCar> o tom i ja razmisljam, samo , ovo kaj imam sam dobio prokleto jeftino, cak i u usporedbi s up-to-date ponudom 
<ivoks> meni ne treba previse rama
<ivoks> samo diska
<ivoks> https://www.hetzner.de/de/hosting/produkte_rootserver/px70
<ivoks> uf
<ivoks> izgorila vinarija grgic
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> lose
<Mmike> velim ti da je crveno nebo skroz
<BotaniCar>  The analysis shows that robotic surgery was related to 144 deaths between 2000 and 2013, but between 2007 and 2013 over 1.7 million robotic procedures were carried out.  # roboti u zdravstvu su super
<Mmike> .weather jelsa
<datase> Mmike: Weather for Jelsa, Croatia | Temperature: 106°F / 41°C; Humidity: 15%; Pressure: 29.80in / 100.9kPa; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: Variable, 6mph / 10kph; Updated: 15 mins, 14 secs ago | Forecast for Tuesday: Clear; High of 96°F / 36°C; Low of 77°F / 25°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 94°F / 34°C; Low of 76°F / 24°C | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High of 92°F / 33°C; Low of 76°F / (1 more message)
<Mmike> ma da
<Mmike> ovom je stalno 41
<obruT> jad i bijeda.... https://www.vyncke.org/ipv6status/detailed.php?country=hr
<infy-> .weather split
<datase> infy-: Weather for Split, Croatia | Temperature: 95°F / 35°C (Heat Index: 94°F / 35°C); Humidity: 30%; Pressure: 29.89in / 101.2kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Sw, 14mph / 23kph; Updated: 24 mins, 22 secs ago | Forecast for Tuesday: Clear; High of 96°F / 36°C; Low of 76°F / 24°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 97°F / 36°C; Low of 76°F / 24°C | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High of 95°F / 35°C; Low (1 more message)
<BotaniCar> turbo: zake jad i bijeda, ziher ce ekipa ulagati u IPv6 vidljivost , a 99% citaoca nema mogucnost citati sadrzaje posluzene na IPv6 
<obruT> pa sve skupa bijeda :) provideri ne daju ipv6, sajtove boli kiki za ipv6 :P
<obruT> a i pitanje je koliko je ulaganje, moj privati sajt je na ipv6, nije me kostalo nista vise nego da imam samo na ipv4 :)
<BotaniCar> Meni je to sasma ljudski i ocekivano 
<obruT> samo sam trebo dodat u dns AAAA zapis i eto, radi :)
<BotaniCar> tvoj sajt nije zuti portal koji kodira netko tko to naplacuje. U tom scenariju se ulaganje pretvara u monstruozan napor citavog tima tehnicara :)
<BotaniCar> Izem toga, i IPv6 adresa nekaj kosta, a nasi hosteri bi si prije jajce odsjekli nego da ti uz kupljeni v4 snom poklone i v6 
<BotaniCar> *snop
<obruT> yep, vanjski provideri ti to daju po defaultu :)
<obruT> barem ovi s kojima sam ja imo posla
<BotaniCar> ae, ja na hetzneru dobio v6 snop uz jednu v4 adresu :) 
<obruT> jedino, ne svidja mi se da su mi automatski regali moju ipv6 adresu sa svim mojim podacima :P tak da ono, ako preko tog hosta preko ipv6 izlazim bilo kamo, osoba koja ima uvid u logove na destinaciji ne da zna gdje zivim, zna mi i broj telefona :P
<BotaniCar> Hoces reci da sad zenici moras objasnjavati tko su sve te koke koje zov i pitaju "jel onaj sexy bradonja doma?" ?
<obruT> :)
<infy-> ajme je vruće
<obruT> je, kola mi se zgrijala u uredu
<BotaniCar> Moja su kola na suncu, kaj ti kukas ? :)
<infy-> radit se ne smi kad je vruće... opasno je to
<obruT> ja bi ne radio u bilo kakvim okolnostima
<infy-> a sad
<BotaniCar> i sad, i sad ! :) 
<BotaniCar> *ni sad, ni sad :)
<reSpawn> d dan
<jelly> BotaniCar: a u USofA t-mobile vec daje korisnicima ipv6-only adrese :-)
<ivoks> davat ce i kod nas
<ivoks> uskoro
<ivoks> .weather murter
<datase> ivoks: Weather for Murter, Croatia | Temperature: 95°F / 35°C (Heat Index: 101°F / 38°C); Humidity: 44%; Pressure: 29.86in / 101.1kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Variable, 2mph / 3kph; Updated: 19 mins, 46 secs ago | Forecast for Tuesday: Clear; High of 98°F / 36°C; Low of 77°F / 25°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 96°F / 36°C; Low of 77°F / 25°C | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High of 93°F / 34°C; (1 more message)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer :)
<Mmike> .weather jelsa
<datase> Mmike: Weather for Jelsa, Croatia | Temperature: 82°F / 28°C (Heat Index: 84°F / 29°C); Humidity: 54%; Pressure: 29.86in / 101.1kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Ese, 5mph / 8kph; Updated: 5 mins, 31 secs ago | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 94°F / 34°C; Low of 76°F / 24°C | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High of 92°F / 33°C; Low of 76°F / 24°C | Forecast for Friday: Partly cloudy; High of 92°F / 33°C; (1 more message)
<Mmike> krasno
#ubuntu-hr 2015-07-22
<reSpawn> d jutro
<Mmike> mirka: bok :)
<mirka> dobar jutar Mmike ;) 
<Mmike> mirka: jel' vruce? :)
<mirka> lagano umiremo :)
<mirka> vec sada
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-mxp1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10460176_1647637188807365_7408896000783831440_n.jpg?oh=5b1950931caf74d8710927e5bc3e4d68&oe=565550B9
<BotaniCar> jelly: daje i nas, ako se uvuces obruTu u guzu :) 
<obruT> :P
<ivoks> heh, svi umiru
<obruT> jelly: kod nas postoji mali pilot projekt koji bi se trebao sljedece godine prosirit u kojem od providera do korisnickog CPE-a nativno ide samo ipv6, a ako korisnik koristi ipv4, doticni se tunelira do AFTR-a
<ivoks> no super :/
<ivoks> pa stranica mi se raspala
<ivoks> jebo ti wordpress i automatske updejte
<obruT> vrati iz backupa
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> nesto je vrlo cudno ovdje
<ivoks> pozabavit cu se time veceras
<BotaniCar> To je stav! "sajt ne radi" "pusti do navece, nije prisa" :) 
<ivoks> ma radi, kako tako
<ivoks> ne u punom sjaju
<ivoks> i ne kuzim kaj je
<ivoks> jedino sto mi pada na pamet je da sam ga prebacio na fpm
<ivoks> joj, onaj pas opet ne prestaje zavijati... od 6 ujutro
<Mmike> Chuggachuggachuggachuggachuggington
<Mmike> mirka: to samo znaci da se treba jos jace skinut!
 * Mmike je, recimo, samo u boksericama
<Mmike> nije bas neki prizor, al' mene veseli :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: gledas chuggington obnazen ? Pervertu 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: looool :D
<Mmike> ivoks: mozda te hackiralo
<ivoks> bas gledam
<Mmike> ivoks: find po wpdiru i vidi kaj je zadnje mijenjano
<Mmike> i kad
<ivoks> jedan file mi izgleda sumljivo
<BotaniCar> meni je moj nagios sumnjiv, nemre sve bit' zeleno
<ivoks> a nije... file je ok
<ivoks> samo je vrlo glup wordpress ako misli da ce to biti moguce
<ivoks> naime, pokusava zapisati .htaccess
<ivoks> on the fly
<ivoks> i index.php
<ivoks> wtf
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> toga nema u najnovijoj verziji
<ivoks> pa nisu me valjda...
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> jebo ti fpm da ti jebo
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> tog opce nema u wordpressu
<Mmike> fpm?
<Mmike> the best way to run any php app
<ivoks> ocito
 * obruT se drzi onog: security through obscurity ... sajtove i portale sam isprogramiro... nema sanse da mi neki script kiddie uleti :)
<BotaniCar> Female pregnant, marry - fpm
<Mmike> mislis da ti se neko usukao unutra kroz fpm?
<Mmike> obruT: o, iznenadio bi se
<ivoks> pa sve je bilo ok
<ivoks> dok nisam bio na fpmu
<ivoks> presao sam na fpm 9.5.
<ivoks> a timestamp na ovom fileu je iz 6. mjeseca
<ivoks> kako je usao jos ne znam, ocito
<Mmike> ivoks: vjerojatno koincidencija, ili nesto drugo.... 
<ivoks> upao je na oba wordpress sitea koja imam
<Mmike> grepni accesslog za taj file, neki injetcion vjerojatno
<ivoks> budem se s tim zabavljao kasnije
<ivoks> nije mi prisa
<Mmike> jedino, ak ga je kroz POST gurnuo, nesh ga vidjet u logovima
<ivoks> nisu to neki utlra bitni
<Mmike> al' ono, wp instaliras, stavis pluginove i sve sto ti treba i nakon toga ugasis php, chownas sve wp fajlove na roota, tak da ih onaj pod kim se vrti php nemre dirat
<ivoks> ma jasno
<Mmike> auto-updateiranje i ino -> recipe for disaster
<Mmike> super mi je kad web-developeri turaju svoje stvari gore, pa onda chmod -R 777
<Mmike> jer inace  ne radi, veli on
<Mmike> mora se tak
<Mmike> jebemti, jucer sam od ponoci do 3 ujutro napravio duplo vise posla neg cijeli dan jucer
<ivoks> znas kaj se meni cini
<ivoks> da je wordpress.org bio hacknut
<ivoks> jer timestamp tog file je iz vremena kada je bio radjen update
<ivoks> ili upgrade nije zavrsio do kraja ili nesto neki k.
<BotaniCar> Meni se sinoc tak fino ubuntu razletio - nestalo struje u pol nadogradnje :) 
<ivoks> mrzim kad se to desi
<ivoks> nesto se eksperimentiralo sa overlay fsom
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kaj je para trudan?
<ivoks> pa kao napravis update i onda mozes rollback
<Mmike> ili stavis sve na btrfs :)
<ivoks> kako god
<BotaniCar> Mmike: i meni se cini da ga je zaboravil izvadit' 
<ivoks> uvijek postoji mogucnost da je nestanak struje sjebati stvar
<BotaniCar> Mmike: na btrfs ne bi stavil ni tvoje dupe :) 
<ivoks> /dev/sda3 on / type btrfs (rw,relatime,ssd,discard,space_cache)
<ivoks> uz jedan problem, fino radi vec vise od godinu dana
<ivoks> i to je bio convert sa ext4 na btrfs
<Mmike> ivoks: koji kelner?
<ivoks> Mmike: koristio sam stogod je bilo od 14.04 do 15.04
<Mmike> pa kaj sad imas
<Mmike> naime, na 14.04 ne radi dobro
<Mmike> vele da je ispravljeno kasnije, al' nisam imao zivaca isprobavati, nego sam odustao od istog
<Mmike> u biti, lazem, doma ga jos koristim za lxc, al' i tam mi pocinje ic na zivce
<Mmike> recimo, deployam mongodb charm, i ovaj napravi onaj ogromni oplog 
<Mmike> i onda rimuvam junit
<Mmike> iako je to subvolume, btrfs ga ne obrise odmah nego u pozadini jedno 15ak minuta drka po diskovima
<Mmike> btrfs-transactio proces se pokrene, i radi radi radi
<Mmike> e, nesh puse cijelo jutro :)
<Mmike> onak, svakih 3-10 minuta zapuse nestso na 15-50 sekundi :)
<BotaniCar> jebem ti postgres i unix sockete :) Trazi socket u /tra/bla , a u postgresql.conf mu pise da mu je u /tmp
<Mmike> 37C na termometru vani u hladu
 * Mmike se maknuo unutra
<nixhr> TOK TOK TOK
<nixhr> DLEN!
<nixhr> :D
<BotaniCar> Kome zvona zvone ? 
<BotaniCar> nixhr: kacesh na godisnji ? 
<nixhr> a ko to zna :D
<nixhr> nema ti za mene godisnjeg :D
<BotaniCar> Daaaj, nisi na poslu da se tak spikamo :D 
<BotaniCar> Jer, ovo mogu shvatiti samo kao "meni je svaki dan kao na GO" :) 
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> danas je osjetno manje vruce
<Mmike> mislim, 34C je
<Mmike> al' puse neki vjetric
<Mmike> onak
<Mmike> nekak
<BotaniCar> Cek , koliko je bilo juce ? U jednom trenutku sam ugasio mozak i zivio  do navece na automatici :) 
<Mmike> 41!
<Mmike> .weather jelsa
<datase> Mmike: Weather for Jelsa, Croatia | Temperature: 102°F / 39°C; Humidity: 18%; Pressure: 29.83in / 101.0kPa; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: West, 5mph / 8kph; Updated: 14 mins, 31 secs ago | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 93°F / 34°C; Low of 76°F / 24°C | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High of 92°F / 33°C; Low of 76°F / 24°C | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 92°F / 33°C; Low of 76°F / 24°C | (1 more message)
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> idem bas sad do duckasa pa cu pogledat u parku
<vileni> ima tko na raspolaganju 40gbit infiniband?
<BotaniCar> lol
<BotaniCar> Ne. 
<nixhr> jel koristi netko irssi sa xmpp modulom i po mogucnosti otr-om?
<Mmike> nixhr: kre, mislim
<Mmike> nixhr: al' imas onaj
<Mmike> bittleblet
<Mmike> kak se zove
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> nixhr: bitlbee
<BotaniCar> kak ja mrzim menadzere koji nemaju tehnicke osnove. 
<BotaniCar> Opet sam naletio na optimistu koji bi da se jedan dio poslovnog procesa odradi u exelici, pa da onda to importamo, rekodiramo i pizdamateriramo. 
<BotaniCar> Jebo ih ofiz
<BotaniCar> Za unos 1 neceg mi je u excelu trebalo 20 minuta, to isto kroz postojece web sucelje - 3 minute 
<infy-> Znači
<infy-> Cili Split je u nekom dimu
<infy-> i sve smrdi
<infy-> Valjda neki požar ili nešto 
<infy-> Neman pojma al očajno znači sunce piči i ne moš disat
<infy-> užas, u
<infy-> užas. Baš ono katastrofa
<infy-> Sunce onako podmuklo iznad oblaka
<infy-> A pazi ovo nema oblaka nego nekakav smog, a nije smog neko pari ka magla. Ne vidi se Brač ni kaštela ni ništa.
<Mmike> vileni: BotaniCar : kak na win2k12 serveru dobijem meni di mogu restartat usrani stroj
<Mmike> di je to?
<vileni> win tipka
<vileni> pa gore desno
<BotaniCar> WIN+X
<BotaniCar> isto ko na win8
<Mmike> a bez win tipke?
<BotaniCar> odes u prompt i napises mu reboot
<vileni> odes desno na rub ekrana
<vileni> pa ti se pojavi sidebar
<vileni> pa imas win logo
<Mmike> BotaniCar: to 'u prompt' znaci da pokrenem powershell?
<Mmike> vileni: e u tom je stvar, ne pojavi se nist
<BotaniCar> powershell, cmd, pick your take 
<Mmike> bilo gdje desno, ili ima neki specijalni dio di moram otic?
<vileni> Mmike: pa trebalo bi, negdje u rubu
<vileni> probaj dolje desno
<Mmike> BotaniCar: powershell mi veli da nema tog eventleta ili kojeg dreka
<BotaniCar> mmike: aj u cmd onda
<vileni> shutdown -r -f -t 5 mozda
<Mmike> ok, pojavilo se (doni desni kut) al' imam samo 'search, start, settings'
<Mmike> nit jedno od toga mi ne daje reboot
<vileni> start
<vileni> i onda gore desno
<Mmike> vileni: tam imam 'administrator',i kad odem na njega imam 'sign off' i 'lock'
<vileni> hm, da
<Mmike> BotaniCar: 'reboot' unrecognized command name
<vileni> ja nemam nijedan
<vileni> probaj shutdown -r
<Mmike> vileni: to ce nesh napravit, cinis e :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: oprosti, mislio sam da znas sintaksu pa sam samo napisao "odi u prompt i rebootaj" 
<BotaniCar> mea culpa
<Mmike> <BotaniCar> odes u prompt i napises mu reboot
<BotaniCar> ae, velim, moj bed
<Mmike> k'o moja zena si
<Mmike> pricas jedno
<Mmike> nema veze ni sa cime
<Mmike> i ocekujes da te se razumije
<Mmike> ti mi bar nesh sex uskratit
<Mmike> tj, i da mi ga uskratis, jebe mi se
<Mmike> :)
<BotaniCar> Mislis da cu ti se podat' nakon ovih rijeci ? a-a ! 
<BotaniCar> anyway "shutdown -r -f" forsa reboot, spoonfeederu nijedan 
<Mmike> Q123456a
<Mmike> univerzalni windows password
<Mmike> propizdit cu :( sad mi pak winupdate ne radi
<Mmike> jebo ih active directory i samba i sssssssssd i sve
<Mmike> BotaniCar: si kad vidio ovo: Windows Update Error 80072F8F
<Mmike> guglo kaze da to zato kaj mi je sat krivo nastiman
<Mmike> i bio je
<Mmike> sad sam ga nastimao kak spada, nece
<Mmike> rebootao (hence my questions), i nece
<vileni> Mmike: a ista je greska opet?
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> ama, odakle glupa fora da novi terminal/powershell/whatever moram otvorit s middle-clickom?
<Mmike> isto sranje ima i unity
<Mmike> nije vrag da je MS to skopirao od ubuntua! :)
<vileni> mislis kad je jedan vec otvoren?
<Mmike> da
<nixhr> vis to nisam znao
<nixhr> mislio sam da unity moze samo jedan terminal imat
<nixhr> mislim pa, zove se unity
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> mos se pimpekata
<Mmike> ne radi update
<ivoks> tak je vruce
<ivoks> da je i macka izbacila jezik
<Mmike> bolje je neg jucer
<Mmike> ili nije
<Mmike> termometar pokazuje 40
<Mmike> oblaci!
<Mmike> o-bla-ci!!!!
<Mmike> .weather jelsa
<datase> Mmike: Weather for Jelsa, Croatia | Temperature: 102°F / 39°C (Heat Index: 104°F / 40°C); Humidity: 27%; Pressure: 29.77in / 100.8kPa; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: South, 12mph / 19kph; Updated: 3 mins, 34 secs ago | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 93°F / 33°C; Low of 76°F / 24°C | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High of 92°F / 33°C; Low of 76°F / 24°C | Forecast for Friday: Partly cloudy; High of (1 more message)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<Mmike> ima netko bateriju mozda za HTC Wildfire stari?
<vileni> Mmike: ebay nije prihvatljiv odgovor? :)
<obruT> ne znam kojim rijecima bih opisao koliko sam mokar od znoja u stanu
<obruT> znojniji sam nego kad picim bajkom na sljeme
<nixhr> dobar dan
<nixhr> vecer tj
<nixhr> mmike kaj ti je ona moja riknula? :D
<nixhr> aha ta je bila za desire sorry :)
<vileni> treba mi neki jeftiniji android mob, da ima barem 4.x i blizu 4"
<vileni> ima tko kakvih ideja?
<vileni> simpa ima huawei za ~400kn, ali je rasprodan koliko vidim
<CrazyLemon> lenovo ima shitload jeftinih mobitela
<vileni> CrazyLemon: da, to je jedna od opcija
<CrazyLemon> vileni http://www.gsmarena.com/lenovo_a319-6789.php ili http://www.gsmarena.com/lenovo_a328-6729.php
<vileni> koristenje interneta na singlecore 1.4ghz laptopu sa 512mb rama je postalo izazov
<obruT> interneta ? ili konkretno neke aplikacije ? :)
<vileni> obruT: internet kao skup aplikacija koje rade online, primarno browser, ali i drugo :)
<vileni> browser je najveci problem na kraju, zbog njega sve ostalo steka
<obruT> meni samo browser zdere resurse, ostalo je upotrebljivo :
<obruT> )
<obruT> iako, s ghostery i flashblockerom browser radi sasma podnosljivo
<vileni> a istina, ali sta cu samo vas tu citati :)
<vileni> a ovo je i premalo rama, i slab proc, iako sa 1gb bi zivnuo
<obruT> dok ne otvorim naravno 178 tabova, al to ajd, nije bas normalno :)
<vileni> ja sam ogranicen na 2-3
<vileni> hah, evo dobar je kao rdp klijent
<obruT> koliko je legalno kod nas da ti netko uvali neki spyware, monitorira sto radis i to, bilo da ti to uvali neka firma, policija ili obavjestajna sluzba ?
<obruT> tipa da si nadjem finfisher ili nesto na kompu i da skuzim da mi to uvaljala soa, mogu li ih tuzit zbog toga ? :)
<infy-> mjesec je danas velicanstven
<CrazyLemon> neznam kako je kod vas ali in general to definitivno nije legalno :)  a kako je oko tužbe to pojma nemam.. največi je problem vjerovatno dokazat tko je to podmetnuo
<Mmike> vileni: ne, trebam sutra/prekosutra :)
<Mmike> nixhr: da :)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-07-23
<dodobas> yutro
<dodobas> http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aKBDBKj_700b_v1.jpg
<Mmike> Baterija mi se tak napuhnula da nemrem kuciste mobitelza zatvorit vise :)
<Mmike> Gleda tko game of thrones?
<Mmike> Zadnja sezona je totalno bezveze.
<Mmike> .weather jelsa
<datase> Mmike: Weather for Jelsa, Croatia | Temperature: 91°F / 33°C (Heat Index: 92°F / 33°C); Humidity: 38%; Pressure: 29.80in / 100.9kPa; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: Variable, 4mph / 6kph; Updated: 7 mins, 33 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High of 94°F / 34°C; Low of 76°F / 24°C | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 92°F / 33°C; Low of 75°F / 24°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 90°F / (1 more message)
<Mmike> nestalo struje na otoku
<Mmike> i
<Mmike> vipnet ostao bez signala :)
<Mmike> tmobile radi
<Mmike> ovak se igra TTD: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transport_Tycoon#/media/File:Openttd_transport_tycoon-terabass.jpg
<infy-> Kišaaaaaaaaaa
<obruT> Mmike: ja sam pogledao prvu sezonu i odustao... najobicnija sapunica u fantasy settingu... dobra produkcija, ali mjehurici izlaze na usta
<Mmike> meni su prve dve bile ok
<Mmike> treca i cetvrta, ajde moze
<Mmike> pogledao petu, onak, iz navike
<Mmike> i bezveze
<Mmike> vjerojatno cu i sestu gledat
<Mmike> al' ne isplati se
<Mmike> infy-: na hvaru nista, samo sparina, odvratna sparina
<Mmike> oblacno je i cujem kako grmi nekud daleko
<ivoks> Lansiranje natuknica gospodarskih programa obje glavne stranke u Hrvata – SDP-a i HDZ-a govori da pravih reformi nema, niti će ih biti. Gospodarske ideje obje stranke su se toliko približile da ih možemo zvati jednom kraticom, recimo: SKH.
<infy-> Ode je malo palo al evo sad trenutnoi ništa. 
<ivoks> dobar
<infy-> http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?lang=en&page_0=14
<infy-> Otišlo je ća :(
<ivoks> .weather murter
<datase> ivoks: Weather for Murter, Croatia | Temperature: 86°F / 30°C (Heat Index: 89°F / 32°C); Humidity: 55%; Pressure: 29.86in / 101.1kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Variable, 4mph / 6kph; Updated: 24 mins, 18 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 93°F / 34°C; Low of 77°F / 25°C | Forecast for Friday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 92°F / 33°C; Low of 76°F / 24°C | Forecast for (1 more message)
<ivoks> nece ispod 30, mamu mu
<ivoks> Čovjek lijepi plakate, kaže vam da ste divni i krasni, trčkara svaki puta kada ga nazove središnjica ili centrala (lijevi i desni SKH imaju malo različitu terminologiju radi naivaca)
<ivoks> hahahaha
<ivoks> Jer, SKH, premrežen ljudima koji su u realnom sektoru radili zadnji puta kada su bili na praksi u srednjoj
<ivoks> hahahaha
<jelly> "realni sektor"
<Mmike> eto struje !
<Mmike> al' vipnet jos nema signala :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> pa vi glasajte za SDP
<Mmike> ili HDZ
<Mmike> majmuni
<ivoks> geneva
<ivoks> nisam bio u svici vec par godina :)
<ivoks> kak cu se ja kandidirati na sljedecim izborima za 5 godina
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> trebas nac hrpu ljudi da te podupre
<Mmike> nije to bas sam tak :)
<ivoks> naravno
<ivoks> imam #ubuntu-hr :)
<ivoks> bolje ja nego hdz
<ivoks> ili sdp :D
<ivoks> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/11224582_848003755248999_6638098074315341470_n.jpg?oh=2dd2c666bec3d4184d7ce94ad22da63b&oe=560E4CD9
<ivoks> jel netko zna gdje su Dvorista u zagrebu?
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> tam kod harambasiceve
<Mmike> covjece, tmobile na HTC Wildfireu je radio odlicno
<ivoks> http://net.hr/danas/svijet/nepoznat-uzrok-tragedije-djevojka-poginula-skacuci-bungee-u-spanjolskoj/
<ivoks> pazi ti kretene di stave bungee
<Mmike> sad uguram karticu u LG neki zenin (jer mi baterija osla na wildfiretu), i tmobile radi jedva, imam mozda 800k/sec
<Mmike> ivoks: znaci, ides harambasicevom prema jugu (od krizanja sa zvonimirovom), i prva ulica lijevo nakon galoviceve ti je dvoriste
<ivoks> nema ih vise?
<ivoks> ja ti ulice u zagrebu ne poznajem bas
<ivoks> poceo sam se osjecati kao stranac
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> slovenski sudac dao ostavku
<ivoks> četniki nam diktirajo kam bomo šli na proslavo
<ivoks> ustaše diktirajo kdo bo slovenski sodnik..
<ivoks> hahahahaha
<Mmike> ivoks: kak mislis - nema ih vise?
<ivoks> veci broj
<Mmike> aha, dvorista?
<Mmike> pa, nemam pojma
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> mislim da ne
<Mmike> tj, ja znam za to jedno - zato kaj sam tamo zivio k'o klinac i kupiovao igre za C64 od lika koji je zivio tamo :D
<Mmike> u splitu kupit nekaj od tehnike je uzas
<Mmike> fakat smo jad od drzave - sve sto ima je u - zagrebu
<ivoks> a da vidis u sibeniku tek
<ivoks> srecom se otvorio elipso
<ivoks> pa bar nes mozes
<ivoks> nego... idem ja malo odplivati
<Mmike> da, sjecam se pred par godina kak sam u sibeniku nesh trazio
<Mmike> a vele mi ovi, nema, kao, u zagrebu samo
<Mmike> reko da odem u zadar ili split?
<Mmike> a ovi se nasmiju :)
<Mmike> kao, ne, gospodine - odite u Zagreb :)
<Mmike> a nisam sad iso kupit neznam kaj, isto bnateriju neku ili tak
<ivoks> ja sam poceo tehniku narucivati preko amazona
<ivoks> jeftnije je, pa skoro i brze
<ivoks> npr... zaboravio sam punjac za fotic
<ivoks> jeftinije mi je naruciti to iz njemacke, nego ici do sibenika, pizditi na promet
<ivoks> i onda to tamo ne naci
<ivoks> ahahahaha
<ivoks> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/11009839_10153785156861840_378066755901044589_n.jpg?oh=b9b53dca2e15b66c80ae619aa702409d&oe=56453F98
<ivoks> Mmike: nesto za tebe
<ivoks> https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/GnomeFlashback
<ivoks> cek, mate koristi gtk 2?
<ivoks> idem plivat
<jelly> ne kuzim di su se sad sjetili raditi taj flashback kad svi koji su htjeli gnome 2 vec koriste mate ili cinnamon
<obruT> ja vec neko vrijeme koristim taj flashback odnosno fallback jer mi se kod mate-a nije nesto svidjalo, ne sjecam se sto
<obruT> mislim da mi se nije svidjala politika razvoja ili nesto, fakat se ne sjecam
<Mmike> ivoks: da, mate je gtk2
<Mmike> ivoks: iskreno, mislio sam da ce mate umrijet jos pred godinu-dve, al' eto, nije 
<Mmike> ljudi to fakat puno koriste
<Mmike> ovaj gnome fallback/flashback je ocajan
<Mmike> kad napravis screenshot izgleda, ajmo rec, k'o gnome2
<Mmike> al' ispod, katastrofa
<Mmike> .weather jelsa
<datase> Mmike: Weather for Jelsa, Croatia | Temperature: 100°F / 38°C (Heat Index: 100°F / 38°C); Humidity: 25%; Pressure: 29.71in / 100.6kPa; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: South, 7mph / 11kph; Updated: 4 mins, 34 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High of 92°F / 33°C; Low of 76°F / 24°C | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 92°F / 33°C; Low of 76°F / 24°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 91°F / (1 more message)
<Mmike> jelly: oklen datse uzima te brojeve?
<BotaniCar> https://anvaka.github.io/pm/#/ # ovo je pre super 
<obruT> dosla prijava kvara od korisnika, dobili smo cak i rok :)
<BotaniCar> "dobili smo rok" Kaj, za otklanjanje ? 
<ivoks> dodje link na plazu
<ivoks> ima vecu ruku od moje
<ivoks> ima vecu ruku od moje skembe!
<obruT> BotaniCar: pa valjda da :)
<ivoks> i iza njega zena, plava, sa 'oblinama' vecim od njegove ruke
<ivoks> a trubh manji od malog prsta
<ivoks> i svi bleje u njih :)
<obruT> dobro su se sparili
<ivoks> i mislis si, gle lika, on se dobro zabavlja svaku vecer
<ivoks> kad skuzis... zena ga presvlaci jer ima tolike ruke da ne moze sam skinuti majicu
<ivoks> i odu igrati picigin :)
<ivoks> sa suncanim naocalama
<ivoks> ovi pozari su ziher podmetnuti
<ivoks> ma znas kaj
<ivoks> idem se preselit u apartman s klimom
<obruT> treba slozit bespilotne letjelice s kamerama i termalnim senzorima i nadzirat ta brda uz obalu i otoke... pa kad se primjeti neka vatra, detaljnije snimit gdje i poslati signal... em se brze sazna za pozar, em bi se mozda uhvatilo potpaljivace :P
<BotaniCar> +1 za ovo s selidbom u klimu :) 
<BotaniCar> obruT: kaj mislis za koliko minuta bi pripadnici sluzbe koja nadzire rad tih dronova dronove preprogramirali da snimaju cehinje u kupaonici ? :)
<obruT> me bi nadziraci preprogramiravali, ja bi :)
<BotaniCar> :D
<ivoks> ijao...
<ivoks> turisti koje sam imao nisu gasili klimu
<ivoks> osli prije tjedan dana
<ivoks> a apartman jos uvijek hladan :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: kad kalkulas koliko ces drapiti turiste, ides s pretpostavkom da ce sva elektrika u apartmanu , za vrijeme posjeta, raditi 24/7 ili se nekad zafrknes s ovakvima koje si sad opisao ? :D
<BotaniCar> ja brijem da , da pocnem nekaj rentati, prve tri sezone ne bi mogao doci sebi od minusa u koji sam se uvalio :D
<ivoks> e vidis...
<ivoks> ja *znam* gdje su moji gosti tokom cijelog tjedna :)
<ivoks> i *znam* da nisu doma
<ivoks> oni ovdje samo spavaju
<ivoks> gle... nisam ja taj biznis pokrenuo samo tako
<ivoks> sve je to ukalkulirano :)
<BotaniCar> Svejedno, ako i samo spavaju, ako upale klimui ostave da radi - ti imas veci racun. Znam da nisi pokrenuo sam tak, i vidim da ti ide, zato pitam kak kalkulas 
<BotaniCar> Ahh :) 
<ivoks> ne ostavljaju klimu upaljenu
<ivoks> imaju kucni red
<ivoks> koji ako ne postuju, placaju dodatni namet :)
<BotaniCar> Jeben si ! :) 
<ivoks> a ameri...
<ivoks> ne kuhaju bas :D
<ivoks> pa ne trosis ni struju na to
<ivoks> niti peru ves; samo im das broj i cjenik praonice
<ivoks> sve sto tu rade je... pojedu dorucak
<ivoks> koji im mi nabavimo i naplatimo
<ivoks> dorucak ih kosta 500 kuna na tjedan dana, vise-manje
<ivoks> a u biti platis 50 :)
<ivoks> (jer kupujes na kolicinu, pa mozes uzeti veca pakiranja)
<BotaniCar> Meh, ne tice me se koliko % ti zaradis, samo me zanimalo kak planiras troskove, kao da ce cijelo vrijeme biti sve upaljeno ili nekaj drugo 
<ivoks> ovo mi je prva godina da rentam apartmane
<ivoks> to je vise sad probno
<ivoks> a cijenu racunas tako da vidis koliko drugi naplacuju
<ivoks> i onda dodas 20€ :)
<ivoks> zasto dodam?
<BotaniCar> Velim ja , jeben si :D
<ivoks> pa zato jer moja firma renta moja apartmane
<ivoks> pogodi gdje je manji porez :D
<BotaniCar> Muahahahaha
<ivoks> sve legalno
<ivoks> cak i prelegalno
<ivoks> moji gosti imaju konfor koji ne vidis u mnogim hotelima u hr
<ivoks> komfor
<ivoks> whatever
<ivoks> pogled na more, i to na dvije strane otoka
<ivoks> pogled na mjesto
<ivoks> 5min od plaze
<ivoks> pogled na brdo
<ivoks> sve s istog balkona :)
<ivoks> 102cm tv
<ivoks> medjutim, s obzirom da su ameri, ne gledaju telku uopce :)
<ivoks> jedino... sto je kod amera problem...
<ivoks> oni umiru ako nemaju internet
<BotaniCar> Nemres donijet' dovoljno cocacole ! :) 
<ivoks> kojim li cudom, isti su kao i ja
<ivoks> ne piju oni to
<ivoks> niti idu u mcdonalds
<ivoks> ameri kakve gledas u filmovima u biti ne postoje
<BotaniCar> velis, to je layman spika, ne dolaze tebi takvi 
<ivoks> tako je
<ivoks> meni dodju sportski tipovi
<ivoks> ekipa koja ujutro u 4 ide trcat
<ivoks> i onda trci do 5
<ivoks> pa postaju to na sve moguce soc. mreze
<ivoks> pa onda idu veslat u 8
<ivoks> 9
<ivoks> pa onda nevecer opet trcat
<ivoks> nigdje nisam vidio da toliko ljudi trci ko u americi
<ivoks> ludjaci
<BotaniCar> Nisi dobro gledao, ima puna Dzubrava takvih, samo se motivi razlikuju :D
<BotaniCar> ( ovi tvoji ameri vjerojatno ne trce s tudjim DVD playerom ) :D
<Mmike> ivoks: mogu ja kod tebe doc iduce ljeto? :)
<ivoks> ne mozes
<BotaniCar> Vec je bukiran :D
<ivoks> pa da... prakticki
<Mmike> pih :)
<BotaniCar> https://www.facebook.com/Office/photos/a.10150263405135370.484814.178191330369/10155862542050370/?type=1 # jel Microsoft pokusava reinventati chat ? 
<Mmike> frka ga da ne otkrijem istinu :)
<ivoks> gle istinu
<ivoks> http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attraction_Review-g2034462-d2533942-Reviews-Jamming_Adventures-Murter_Murter_Island_Sibenik_Knin_County_Dalmatia.html
<Mmike> BotaniCar: vileni: inace, windoze se restartaju tak da se stisne ctrl-alt-del i onda dolje imas gumbic 'reswtart'
<Mmike> ivoks: da, da, znam i ja platait kineze da klikcu po tome :)
<Mmike> ja bi jedno bez pedaliranja do kornata
<ivoks> ne vesla se do kornata
<ivoks> to samo ja debil radim
<BotaniCar> Mmike: rjesenje koje sam ja ponudio ne zahtijeva da slomim 3 prsta da bi to mogao ispostiskati sve 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jedino kaj tvoje rjesenje nije radilo :)
<Mmike> ugl, cini se da sam rjesio pdate problem
<BotaniCar> kak to mislis, ne pricam o commandline rjesenju nego WIN+X 
<Mmike> trebalo je SoftwareUpdates direktorij obrisati
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nemrem win+x kroz spice/novnc konzolu stisnut
<BotaniCar> Mmike: a, pri definiranju problema si spomenuo to .. kad ono ? :D
<Mmike> cim si mi to predlozio
<Mmike> <BotaniCar> WIN+X
<Mmike> <BotaniCar> isto ko na win8
<Mmike> <Mmike> a bez win tipke?
<Mmike> <BotaniCar> odes u prompt i napises mu reboot
<BotaniCar> malo kasno, zar ne ? :) 
<BotaniCar> Malo me strah, shefici se dopada ubuntu , a odusevljena je konceptom repozitorija softvera. 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: znas kaj je jos cudno? odes dolje-desno u cosak s misem i pojavi se onaj search/start/settings meni
<Mmike> jucer mi u settings nje bilo power tipke
<Mmike> sad je ima :)
<BotaniCar> Stari moj, sad kad MS enforsa mandatory updateove, bu'mo se mi cudili k'o pura dreku takvim stvarima svako-malo 
<Mmike> .weather jelsa
<datase> Mmike: Weather for Jelsa, Croatia | Temperature: 86°F / 30°C (Heat Index: 85°F / 29°C); Humidity: 37%; Pressure: 29.74in / 100.7kPa; Conditions: Light rain; Wind: Ene, 30mph / 48kph; Updated: 9 mins, 20 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High of 92°F / 33°C; Low of 76°F / 24°C | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 92°F / 33°C; Low of 76°F / 24°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 91°F / 33°C; (1 more message)
<Mmike> datase: where you get all of that?
<BotaniCar> datase: thanks
<datase> No problem sweetie!
 * BotaniCar zna s zenama :) 
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> kao, sila mi na wc
<ivoks> krenem u kupaonicu
<ivoks> otvorim vrata
<ivoks> i odjednom mi vise nije sila
<ivoks> naime, kupaonica nije klimatizirana
<ivoks> .weather murter
<datase> ivoks: Weather for Murter, Croatia | Temperature: 90°F / 32°C (Heat Index: 95°F / 35°C); Humidity: 52%; Pressure: 29.77in / 100.8kPa; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: Sw, 13mph / 21kph; Updated: 19 mins, 41 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Partly cloudy; High of 95°F / 35°C; Low of 77°F / 25°C | Forecast for Friday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 92°F / 33°C; Low of 76°F / 24°C | Forecast for Saturday: (1 more message)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ja bas danas s kolegom pricam kako ventilacija u WCima treba dorade, uz klasicnu ventilaciju koja odnosi smrad treba i "ljetni" mod u kojem puse po tebi dok obavljas svoje 
<Mmike> super su ti windowsi
<Mmike> u pol updateiranja iskoci prozor i pita te jel' ocs
<Mmike> k'o sugava java na linuxu
<Mmike> .weather jelsa
<datase> Mmike: Weather for Jelsa, Croatia | Temperature: 75°F / 24°C; Humidity: 69%; Pressure: 29.83in / 101.0kPa; Conditions: Light rain; Wind: Wsw, 8mph / 13kph; Updated: 15 mins, 7 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High of 92°F / 33°C; Low of 76°F / 24°C | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 91°F / 33°C; Low of 75°F / 24°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 90°F / 32°C; Low of 75°F / 24°C | Forecast (1 more message)
<Mmike> 24?!
<jelly> 24?!
<Mmike> ovo nema smisla nikakvog :)
<jelly> .weather stari grad, hvar, croatia
<jelly> .weather stari grad
<datase> jelly: Weather for Starigrad, Croatia | Temperature: 93°F / 34°C (Heat Index: 94°F / 34°C); Humidity: 36%; Pressure: 29.80in / 100.9kPa; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: North, 9mph / 14kph; Updated: 16 mins, 3 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Partly cloudy; High of 94°F / 34°C; Low of 70°F / 21°C | Forecast for Friday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 94°F / 34°C; Low of 69°F / 21°C | Forecast for (1 more message)
<Mmike> jelly: oklen podatkeuzima?
<jelly> pojma
<jelly> .list weather
<jelly> .help weather
<datase> jelly: (weather [--current|--forecast|--all] [US zip code | US/Canada city, state | Foreign city, country]) -- Returns the approximate weather conditions for a given city from Wunderground. --current, --forecast, and --all control what kind of information the command shows. 
<jelly> weather underground
<ivoks> skuzio sam kak su mi upali na stranicu
<ivoks> ma daj
<ivoks> temperature u annecyu su jos vise nego ovdje
<ivoks> 38C
<ivoks> u biti, tripit je zatripao malo
<ivoks>  Izvanrednu saborsku sjednicu u četvrtak su zatražili HSP i Nezavisni ljevičari.
<ivoks> tog ima samo kod nas
<Mmike> ivoks: kak?
<ivoks> kak sta?
<obruT> jel ima tko od vas u zabi neku vrstu kartice s kojom moze kupovat s neta ?
<Mmike> <ivoks> skuzio sam kak su mi upali na stranicu
<Mmike> obruT: imam ja, mastercard i maestro
<obruT> Mmike: ja nemam nikakvu i uzeo bih neku i nemam pojma koju da uzmem :)
<obruT> Mmike: trebam fakat samo da mogu tu i tamo nesto s neta kupit i necem sad ne znam koje usluge i pretplatu od milju kuna
<ivoks> Mmike: lastpass
<ivoks> Mmike: pokupili mi lozinku iz lastpassa za wp-admin
<Mmike> kra?
<Mmike> kak su to uspjeli?
<ivoks> pa lastpass su probili prije par tjedana
<Mmike> pa al' kaj ne cuvaju oni enkriptirane tvoje passworde?
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuG6cmqJc-M <- wroclaw :)
<datase> YouTube: Wrocław, burza 19.07.2015 - 0:01:12 - 62638 views - 78 likes / 4 dislikes
<obruT> ak se ne varam, passwordi kod njih bi trebali biti kriptirani, a kljuc bi trebao imati samo ti kao vlasnik passworda
<obruT> u protivnom bi samo zadnji idioti gore drzali passworde
<obruT> iako, ja ne bi nekom drugom dao da mi cuva passworde pa da sam ih zakriptirao ne znam s cim
<obruT> radije ih drzim na postitu zaljepljeno na monitoru :)
<jelly> jedino ak imas brute-forsabilan ili reusan master password
<jelly> al onda si si sam krif
<Mmike> tak je 
<Mmike> keepassx
<ivoks> ne, cek...
<ivoks> https://blog.lastpass.com/hr/2015/06/lastpass-security-notice.html/
 * BotoMlat ub'o kuruzu za skuhat' za veceru ! 
<ivoks> sprema se oluja
<BotoMlat> Tu isto, bu' grdo :) 
<Mmike> tu bu
<Mmike> drek
<Mmike> cini se
<Mmike> utopic is dead!
<ivoks> glava me boli
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> uefa nam zabranila igrati na poljudu
<Mmike> bezveze
<Mmike> trebali su nas bacit van skroz
<ivoks> ma je
<ivoks> ak nisu druge radi gorih stvari
<Mmike> trebali su
<Mmike> sjebali su poljud
<Mmike> steta
<Mmike> na maksimiru nema sansi da se ovak nesh desi
<Mmike> oh, well
<Mmike> jos jedna nebitnost u zivotu
<obruT> zasto su windowsi 7 tako debilni... zasto pamte neku skroz obsolete ip adresu koju su dobili jednom davno i jebeno forsaju dhcp da im da uvijek tu... iako su u medjuvremenu skuzavali colisione i dobili sasma novu
<obruT> jel se to moze maknut nekako
<obruT> ispizdit cu i zabranicu zeni da kopca sluzbeni laptop u kucnu mrezu
<BotoMlat> Kisa Kisa Kisa Kisa Kisa Kisa Kisa Kisa Kisa Kisa Kisa Kisa Kisa Kisa Kisa Kisa Kisa Kisa Kisa Kisa Kisa Kisa Kisa Kisa Kisa Kisa Kisa Kisa Kisa Kisa Kisa Kisa Kisa Kisa Kisa Kisa Kisa Kisa 
<ivoks> ovdje nista od kise
<ivoks> evo, i cvrci se opet pocinju javljati
<infy-> kisaaaaaaaaaaa
<infy-> .weather split
<datase> infy-: Weather for Split, Croatia | Temperature: 73°F / 23°C; Humidity: 69%; Pressure: 29.89in / 101.2kPa; Conditions: Light thunderstorm rain; Wind: Ne, 7mph / 11kph; Updated: 22 mins, 42 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High of 90°F / 32°C; Low of 75°F / 24°C | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 95°F / 35°C; Low of 74°F / 23°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 91°F / 33°C; Low of 73°F / (1 more message)
<ivoks> .weather murter
<datase> ivoks: Weather for Murter, Croatia | Temperature: 73°F / 23°C; Humidity: 69%; Pressure: 29.89in / 101.2kPa; Conditions: Light thunderstorm rain; Wind: Ne, 7mph / 11kph; Updated: 23 mins, 56 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Partly cloudy; High of 95°F / 35°C; Low of 77°F / 25°C | Forecast for Friday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 92°F / 33°C; Low of 76°F / 24°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of (1 more message)
<ivoks> ma lazu, nema kise
<jelly> .weather pula
<datase> jelly: Weather for Pula, Croatia | Temperature: 95°F / 35°C (Heat Index: 94°F / 35°C); Humidity: 30%; Pressure: 29.77in / 100.8kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: West, 7mph / 11kph; Updated: 24 mins, 33 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High of 89°F / 31°C; Low of 74°F / 23°C | Forecast for Friday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 96°F / 36°C; Low of 72°F / 22°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of (1 more message)
<jelly> *shrug*
<infy-> wow
 * jelly -> plivat
<obruT> kodi 15 je vani... mogo bi instalirat, vidjet hoce li bolje radit na mom htpcu nego 14 koji je neupotrebljiv
<infy-> uff
<infy-> Ako je vani
<infy-> onda moram udrit pacman -Syu
<infy-> na HTPC-u
<infy-> Mada sve je to klimavo kod mene lol
<obruT> evo, instarliro i nist... filmovi i dalje trzulje
<infy-> ajme ne znan MAC napamet od HTPC-a
<infy-> Sad ću ja to upgrejdat
<infy-> Ajme je se dobro sitia T-Com/ISkon za archlinux.iskon.hr :)
<infy-> 7 MB/s the dream
<infy-> Hah
<infy-> Možda loša ideja je bila ostavit ovo računalo neažuriranim posljednje pola godine
<infy-> error: failed to commit transaction (conflicting files): xorg-server: /usr/bin/X exists in filesystem
<infy-> :^)
<obruT> sad sam jako jako nezadovoljan
<obruT> fakat mi se ne mijenja cijeli htpc zbog faking kodija
<obruT> a stari xbmc je sveneupotrebljiviji sto se tice pluginova jer ih sve manje radi
<infy-> Znači nešto san ja kriv zbog ovog (valjda san nešto sam iša kompajlat xorg bog zna ugl) i sad bi kao trebao ić kroz svaki file i renameat ga :|
<infy-> --force i YOLO
<infy-> obruT: Meni HTPC je netbook (Aspire One)
<infy-> I vrti... 720p bez problema
<infy-> Začudo...
<obruT> meni je atom 330 s nvidia ionom... fullHD bez ikakvog problema bez obzira na bitrate... na xbmc edenu
<obruT> na kodiju trzulji
<infy-> I ovo je Atom no s Intel HD onim grafama. Ne znam je li uopće lol. Al da, neće 1080p na Kodiju. XMBC Eden kažeš? Moram testirati to
<infy-> je li uopće HD **
<BotoMlat1> A u postolara najgore postole, ae,lipi :D
<infy-> a sine je me SSD razmazia :|
<jelly> http://soapower.com/Pics/ThinkPadTrackpointKeyboardOnMacBook-1.JPG nije ni taj macbook tak los
#ubuntu-hr 2015-07-24
<reSpawn> d jutro
<BotaniCar> klakadaka !!! ziviJo jelly i ziviJo bouncer, te posabno - ziviJo backlog ! 
<reSpawn> botanicar pozz
<BotaniCar> djes' spon
<reSpawn> evo respawno se
<BotaniCar> plati pivo ili headshot, pa ces opet cekati 30 sekundi :) 
<BotaniCar> </doom>
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<Mmike> mihljm
<BotaniCar> Super su ti oni metronomi, Mmike :) 
<Mmike> si vidio kak se sami od sebe usinkroniziraju
<Mmike> ?
<BotaniCar> Oni mikropomaci valjaka ispod <3 Ja bi stavio limenke piva, ali sto god koristili , radi :D
<BotaniCar> Brijem da bi limenke piva ustimale stvar jos brze jer bise  tekucina unutra isto ljuljuskala 
<ivoks> kak ja znam kad doci u zagreb :)
<BotaniCar> :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ne, navodno zvucni valovi koje prozivode ih natjeraju da se sami usinkroniziraju
<BotaniCar> Zvucni valovi su vibracije, koliko se sjecam :) 
<BotaniCar> Thus, tekucina u valjcima da uprosjeci vibraciju
<ivoks> vidis ti te turke
<ivoks> dodje lik is isisa, raznese se i ubije hrpu kurda
<ivoks> i onda turci napadnu i jedne i druge
<ivoks> pogodi koja ce skupina izvuci deblji kraj
<Mmike> Strumpfovi!
<Mmike> Ti, jadni, uvije najebu 
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> http://image.dnevnik.hr/media/images/original/Jul2015/61105791-kanader-brac.jpg
<ivoks> kako je lijepo to nase more
<BotaniCar> http://www.spacemov.com/planes-fire-rescue-2014-solarmovie25-putlocker-primewire-yifyhdrip/  # the fearless team battles a massive wildfire, and Dusty learns what it takes to become a true hero.
<ivoks> BotaniCar: dobar je crtic :D
<BotaniCar> U stvari sam mislio da ce mmike prvi reagirati s "ma taj vec znamo na pamet" :) 
<BotaniCar> Kakav ludi petak, nisam  mimo redovnog posla dobio ni jedan zadatak :) Citaj: sve radi i kopam nos dok citam nesto nevezano uz posao :) Ovo mi se nije desilo .. ne pamtim od kad :) 
<ivoks> mirka: kenny18 jel ima posla kod nas?
<kenny18> onak... jutros je bilo :)
<BotaniCar> kaj, mirka obrisala / pa ste imali malo posla ? :D
<mirka> funny :))
<BotaniCar> Sorry, to ti je shef kriv kaj te ovdje naspotao za bivse grijehe, IRC ne zaboravlja :) 
<ivoks> ipak... a/c
<ivoks> bila ima dva klasa
<Mmike> metnit / u git
<Mmike> i onda nema blema
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nisam gledao to jos, dete jos pre malo, pa cekamo da poraste
<Mmike> otkrili smo mu danas Doru
<Mmike> zenu ledja prikljestila, nemre se maknut pa sam ja cijelo jutro s detetom
<Mmike> dora me spasila, bar nest posla sam napravio
<BotaniCar> Mmike: vizualno je impresivno, ne mora kuzit' kaj se dogadja. A svi likovi imaju velike okice i to :) 
<BotaniCar> Dora, Dora ! I Cizma i Torba :) 
<BotaniCar> meni Dora i sad vrijedi, filip se zna 15 minuta razgovarati s crticem :) 
<ivoks> dobijem mail...
<BotaniCar> bar da rucak zgrijem na miru :D
<ivoks> biblijski
<ivoks> i to na @canonical.com adresu
<Mmike> BotaniCar: dadada, tototot :)
<Mmike> dugometrazni su mu pre dugi, nemre tolko zadrzat koncentraciju
<ivoks> neki lik prepisao nesto iz biblije
<ivoks> i na kraju potpis:
<Mmike> e, sreo sam sad u parku lika
<ivoks> LP svima,
<ivoks> Igor Malner
<ivoks> sin Milke Malner (rođene Polić)
<ivoks> https://plus.google.com/u/0/+IgorMalner/posts
<ivoks> Sve ovo je zbog istine, i jer me mater truje tabletama u jelu i pilu.
<Mmike> prica malo tezak hrvatski
<ivoks> Dokaz je upravo ispred mene na stolu dana 24. srpanj 2015. 13:25 h
<Mmike> al' onak, reko bi da je hrvat s govornom manom, ili mozda neki ceh/slovak
<Mmike> i tak pricam s s likom, lik isto radi remotely, bla-tra
<Mmike> ugl, lik je amer
<Mmike> iz sjeverne karoline
<ivoks> i doselio u hr
<Mmike> nema nikakve veze s hrvatskom, osim sto je ozenio hrvaticu
<Mmike> zivi u londonu i zagrebu
<ivoks> pa da... idealno
<Mmike> mrzi london obozava zagreb
<Mmike> e, a kak prica hrvatski
<Mmike> niti jednom nije padez pogrijesio
<Mmike> niti fakin jednom!
<BotaniCar> ivoks: malo mi zao covjeka :( 
<ivoks> meni je zao mene
<BotaniCar> Goes w/o saying :) 
<ivoks> dva klasa u mom fridzu! :)
<Mmike> dete prvi put islo samo srat na kahlicu!
<Mmike> nicim izazvan reko 'luka kaka', oso do kahlice, sosro se, i istreso kahlicuu wc!
<Mmike> lol, sad se s tak zasranim dupetom sjeo na plahtu :D
<BotaniCar> Fino, fino :) Jos jedna briga manje 
<BotaniCar> Jos kad ga naucis da kuca kod umjesto tebe :) 
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4j27xy5qYBg
<datase> YouTube: Humpback Whales Feeding - 0:01:33 - 1366080 views - 2291 likes / 37 dislikes
<ivoks> bome...
<ivoks> i ja bi se usrao :)
<ivoks> 10:05 Dubrovačka policija otkrila tko je kriv za šest podmetnutih požara na Korčuli.
<ivoks> na vjesala
<BotaniCar> Dobro koji ku*** , prvo je korculanska policija nasla krivca, sad i dzubrovacka 
<BotaniCar> koliko ih je bilo,svega mu ?
<ivoks> ijao
<ivoks> zaboravio cipele na murteru
<ivoks> dosao u japankama
<BotaniCar> E,fino, sutra ces znati reci di ima lijepih cipela za kupiti 
<BotaniCar> ( nadam se da nemas preveliku nogu ) 
<ivoks> treba mi veceras
<ivoks> neki komad me zvao da ju dodjem poslusati kako pjeva
<BotaniCar> Onda pozuri prema ducanu 
<ivoks> mogu tek oko 7
<BotaniCar> Prije tog provjeri jesi li ponio ostatak outfita :) 
<ivoks> e vidis
<ivoks> jesam
<ivoks> :)
<BotaniCar> :) Ne pitaj kak sam znao da kad skuzis da si zaboravio A, treba provjeriti i B/C :) 
<ivoks> spava mi se
<Mmike> apropriate
<Mmike> mater
<Mmike> https://code.launchpad.net/~mariosplivalo/charms/trusty/percona-cluster/enable-binlogs/+merge/252248
<Mmike> O JEBENTI
<Mmike> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evergreen_747_Supertanker
<Mmike> to!
<BotaniCar> koliko sam citao, ti nisu dobri za gasenje makije jer izbacuju s pre velike visine ( ne znam kakve to veze ima )
<Mmike> nit
<Mmike> nit ja
<Mmike> danas nije nit jedan avijon preletio
<Mmike> .weather jelsa
<datase> Mmike: Weather for Jelsa, Croatia | Temperature: 86°F / 30°C (Heat Index: 85°F / 29°C); Humidity: 37%; Pressure: 29.86in / 101.1kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Ssw, 7mph / 11kph; Updated: 19 mins, 16 secs ago | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 90°F / 32°C; Low of 75°F / 24°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 90°F / 32°C; Low of 75°F / 24°C | Forecast for Sunday: Partly cloudy; High of 91°F / 33°C; (1 more message)
<Mmike> fino je danas
<Mmike> vruce, onak, kak mora bit
<BotaniCar> https://i.imgur.com/xBD50Rv.webm # hebeni biciklisti nenormalni :D
<reSpawn> d dan
<reSpawn> BotaniCar, pozz
<BotaniCar> bok bok
<reSpawn> na poslu lagano chillam
<dodobas> Mmike: pa sto to jos nije mergano, ccccc
<obruT> ja isto, citam 2 rfca :P
<dodobas> treba im 'up to 24h to add a DNS record to the zone file'
<dodobas> pa tko tu koga hebe...
<ivoks> pa u biti... to je ok
<ivoks> standardno
<ivoks> ne treba njima 24h, nego im je ttl namjesten na 24h
<jelly> ivoks: vidim da si i ti dobio mejl od izvjesnog lika
<ivoks> da
<jelly> nije mi bas jasno ciji addressbook je pokupio da ima moju adresu s posla
<ivoks> i moju isto
<jelly> greskom sam isao citat sta pise :-)
<ivoks> Mmike: hm... ovo dvoriste...
<ivoks> u koje ja idem
<ivoks> je na gornjem gradu, kraj crkve sv. marka
<ivoks> u mletackoj
<ivoks> super... tam se nema gdje parkirati
<jelly> .weather pula
<datase> jelly: Weather for Pula, Croatia | Temperature: 91°F / 33°C (Heat Index: 94°F / 34°C); Humidity: 43%; Pressure: 29.74in / 100.7kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Wnw, 7mph / 11kph; Updated: 4 mins, 55 secs ago | Forecast for Friday: Partly cloudy; High of 91°F / 33°C; Low of 72°F / 22°C | Forecast for Saturday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 92°F / 33°C; Low of 67°F / 19°C | Forecast for Sunday: Partly (1 more message)
<jelly> .more
<datase> jelly: cloudy; High of 87°F / 31°C; Low of 67°F / 19°C | Forecast for Monday: Partly cloudy; High of 89°F / 32°C; Low of 70°F / 21°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Chance of rain; High of 90°F / 32°C; Low of 69°F / 21°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 90°F / 32°C; Low of 70°F / 21°C
<Mmike> ivoks: kra? nisam znao da tam ima dvoriste :D
<ivoks> ma to je nes...
<ivoks> http://www.tportal.hr/kultura/kulturmiks/342995/Nova-atrakcija-u-Zagrebu-gornjogradska-dvorista.html
<ivoks> http://www.putovnica.net/dogadanja/dvorista-gornjeg-grada-zagreb
<ivoks> Mletačka 8: Atelijer Meštrović
<ivoks> tu cu ja... neko fancy mjesto
<ivoks> morat cu se skockati :)
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> tak se zove izlozba :)
<jelly> .weather zagreb
<datase> jelly: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 90°F / 32°C (Heat Index: 92°F / 34°C); Humidity: 46%; Pressure: 29.77in / 100.8kPa; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: East, 6mph / 10kph; Updated: 19 mins, 5 secs ago | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 90°F / 32°C; Low of 69°F / 21°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 94°F / 34°C; Low of 62°F / 17°C | Forecast for Sunday: Partly cloudy; High of 78°F (1 more message)
<Mmike> U Mletackoj :)
<Mmike> konju! :)
<ivoks> 17:26 < ivoks> u mletackoj
<jelly> nista ta navodna kisa nije rashladila, eh?
<ivoks> ti bokca...
<ivoks> telefon mi je otisao u airplane mode
<Mmike> Mletacka != Dvoriste
<ivoks> sad sam skuzio
<Mmike> slicno k'o sto: Ilica != Selska :)
<ivoks> ...i svijet nije eksplodirao :)
<ivoks> ah...
<ivoks> nekad je bas lijepo baciti oko na ziro racun
<ivoks> to su oni dani prije poreza na dohodak
<ivoks> mislis si... fino, mogao bi dati neki polog za auto, a za dvije-tri godine i za kucu
<ivoks> al... onda ti dodje porez
<Mmike> ti jos placas porez na dohodak
<Mmike> pa de brate, tu paru si mogo ulozit u d.o.o. jedno 55 puta vec
<ivoks> pa mislis na to sto ces jesti sutra
<ivoks> znam
<ivoks> moram smisliti ime
<ivoks> e da... zakupio sam ivoks.com \o/ :)
<Mmike> Ivoks Incorporated Services d.o.o.
<Mmike> IIS! :D
<ivoks> IIS :D
<ivoks> Ivoks Services & Integration Systems
<ivoks> ISIS
<Mmike> lol :0
<ivoks> ivoks mi je malo pretenciozno
<ivoks> a i disney bi me mogao tuziti :)
<BotoMlat> Nabijem ja sve i sva kaj misle da mogu kopirajtat kaj im se sprdne - na kitnjak
<ivoks> nego
<ivoks> zove mene iskon danas
<ivoks> da im je t-com dao odbijenicu na njihov zahtjev
<ivoks> a kada smo sklapali ugovor/dogovor, lijepo sam im rekao 'jeste li sigurni, to se nije moglo prije dvije godine?'
<ivoks> 'da, da, to se sada moze'
<ivoks> mjesec dana kasnije, 'joj, ipak se ne moze'
<ivoks> pa koji k, ja znam njihov posao bolje od njih
<BotoMlat> Znas kaj je najgore  ? Kaj moram sve o svacijem poslu znati, bio to ISP ili postolar .. 
<BotoMlat> ivoks: si kupio cipele ? 
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> ici cu kad zavrsim sa poslom
<BotoMlat> 'tjedo reci da mozes doci i fino odjeven,ali bos. Pa kad pitaju zakaj - velis da placas porez pa nije ostalo za obucu :) 
<ivoks> hehe
<ivoks> http://www.minion143.com/2015/07/20/neighbors-that-hate-each-other-9-pics/
<BotoMlat> 5/9 je do jaja 
<BotoMlat> a 9/9 je smijesan ako misli da ce tako prodati kucu :) 
<ivoks> idem si kupiti cipele :)
<Mmike> mater
<Mmike> na ovom laptopu mi baterija ne traje nit 2 sata :(
<BotoMlat> Unity je 7x je*eniji od MATE-a
<obruT> sto ti to znaci jebeniji ?
<BotoMlat> ergonomicnije dizajniran
<BotoMlat> brze za nac/maknut/drkat
<BotoMlat> Sam brijem da moram u jednom trenu nac nekaj kaj makne sve spojke s amazonom i s***jima :) 
<BotoMlat> kak ukljucim wobbly windows ? :D
<CrazyLemon> za wobbly windows trebaš neki compiz plugin.. bar mislim da trebaš :) 
<BotoMlat> compiz-plugins-extra, da
<CrazyLemon> a za amazon postoji jedan paket kojeg možeš removeat.. ali koji.. neznam - zaboravio sam :(
<CrazyLemon> https://askubuntu.com/questions/450398/how-to-remove-amazon     ovaj kaže unity-webapps-common
<CrazyLemon> a ovaj drugi kaže unity-lens-shopping
<CrazyLemon> i predlažem ti da u settingsima disejblaš internet search za dashboard
<BotoMlat> Nemre to tak: The following packages will be REMOVED:   ubuntu-desktop unity unity-scope-home :)
<CrazyLemon> uhh da.. probaj ovaj -lens-shopping
<CrazyLemon> hm.. to ne postoji u 14.04
<BotoMlat> stra' me samo unity-scope-home s --nodeps maknit' :) Dovoljno sam hrabar kaj imam non-LTS 
<CrazyLemon> unity-scope-home če ti brejkat dashboard
<BotoMlat> bum ja njega na firewallu sjebal, samo nek on trazi :) 
<CrazyLemon> [22:36:44] <CrazyLemon>: i predlažem ti da u settingsima disejblaš internet search za dashboard    <-- lakše ti je ovo nego po firewallu prčkat 
<BotoMlat> Ha! jos bolje :) "sudo rm -rf /usr/share/applications/ubuntu-amazon-default.desktop "
<CrazyLemon> to ti samo ikonu makne sa launchera :)
<BotoMlat> Znam , sve je plus :) 
<obruT> unity je totalno drugacija filozofija od MATE-a... meni recimo ne lezi, gnome-like sucelje mi je draze, a obzirom da mi je ionako glavno "sucelje" fullscreen terminal, fullscreen firefox i fullscreen IDE, nekakav DE/wm i ne primjecujem previse :)
<BotoMlat> Ma, jah, koliko ga vidis .. 
<BotoMlat> Nadao sam se da mike gleda :) 
<BotoMlat> Da vidim jel me moze pogodit' s ... knjigom , s Hvara ;=)
<BotoMlat> Kaj mislis, kakve je ivoks cipele kupio ? :) Kladim se u 1VTC da je smedje spitz-papak odabra
#ubuntu-hr 2015-07-25
<Mmike> vjetricu sto puses
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> moram ici kupiti nove danas jer ove koja sam kupio jucer, premale su
<ivoks> skuzio sam to nakon sat-dva nosenja :)
<ivoks> obruT: meni je unity fora jer ne moram koristiti misa
<ivoks> doduse, nista drugo nisam koristio vec godinama
<ivoks> ali fora je kada je sve konzistentno, kada ne moram pamtiti shortcute za aplikacije na pamet
<ivoks> kada mogu pokrenuti koju god app hocu, a da ne pimplam s misem
<jelly> ^^
<ivoks> pa i kada dokumente mogu potraziti, a da ne moram tocno znati gdje us
<ivoks> su
<jelly> tak i ja s krunner-om
<ivoks> to je nesto kao alt+f2 u gnome/unity?
<ivoks> u biti, pitanje je...
<ivoks> trebas li znati ime aplikacije (ili bar priblizno ime) ili moras znati ime binarya?
<jelly> radi i jedno i drugo
<ivoks> npr... ja kad napisem cal i stisnem enter dobijek lo calc
<ivoks> kada napisem kal, dobijem kalkulator
<ivoks> s time da uci, pa ti na pocetku prikaze oba, dok ne skuzi da jednog koristis za jedno a drugo za drugo :)
<ivoks> a mozes ga toliko i izvtikat...
<jelly> ah, to nisam primijetio ali nisam ni obracao paznju
<ivoks> ja sad napisem 'jed'
<ivoks> sto mi pokrece aplikaciju za skeniranje :)
<ivoks> don't ask :D
<ivoks> win+a
<ivoks> jed
<ivoks> enter
<ivoks> ctrl+f
<ivoks> ctrl+s
<ivoks> i eto ga, imam pdf od 20 stranica iz skenera
<ivoks> a switchanje izmedju prozora aplikacije sa alt+` mi je nezamijenjivo
<ivoks> vjerojatno i drugi to imaju
<ivoks> najveca prednost unitya je i njegova najveca mana
<ivoks> kad sjednes za neciji tudji unity, nisu isti shortcuti, nije naucio da je jed skeniranje, itd
<ivoks> pa ne mozes biti tak brz ko na svom
<ivoks> dobro je sto prepoznaje aplikacije na eng i hr
<ivoks> pa 'Nadopunitelj softvera' mozes naci i ako pocnes pisati 'soft' i 'nado' i 'upgra' i 'upda'
<ivoks> pardon, ne 'upgra', vec 'manag'
<ivoks> update manager = nadopunitelj softvera
<Mmike> to mi je najveca katastrofa ikad
<Mmike> da moram tipkat da nadjem aplikaciju
<Mmike> win8 to ima
<Mmike> u-zas
<ivoks> ne, to nije za trazenje
<ivoks> a i, ako bas hoces traziti, lakse je traziti tipkanjem nego li klikanjem
<Mmike> ja se nisam snasao
<jelly> definitivno je brze, a dal je lakse ovisi o tome dal radije kucas ili klikas
<Mmike> preglednije mi je i brze kliknit applications->multimedia->soundmexasupermixer
<jelly> na windowsima 7 na virtualki isto ne znam di je windows update, nego Win tipka pa pisem update
<Mmike> start->windowsupdate, jebemu rizu :)
<Mmike> konacno je normalno vruce 
<Mmike> +33, maestral lagano, gemistec se ne ugrije odmah...
<ivoks> idem u shopping
<Mmike> https://www.dyne.org/software/tomb/
<BotoMlat1> ma, pre super je unity , ne znam tko je kome krao fore, ali dobar mi je k'o MSov METRO 
<Mmike> zeni mi na mobitelu u 'app storage' pod 'system data' oslo giga i pol
<Mmike> koji je to drek?
<BotoMlat1> odi pogledat same bajnarije tam, meni su neki dreki ostali kad sam igrice stavljao/micao
<Mmike> http://forums.androidcentral.com/samsung-galaxy-s-ii/266821-storage-space-running-low.html
<Mmike> pa kakav usrani debilizam
<Mmike> rjesio sam, naime
 * jelly sad ima s4 mini 
<jelly> formatom mi je super, nije prevelik
<Mmike> jelly: kak radi?
<Mmike> s3 mini je uzas mi bio
<Mmike> *#9900# mi ne radi na xperiji
<Mmike> BotoMlat1: koji ti imas bob?
<Mmike> BOBROCK!
<Mmike> bob i articoke?
<jelly> nisam ni znao za *#9900# 
<jelly> Mmike: radi ok, ak si u gradu
<Mmike> jelly: nisam nit ja, sad malo proguglao i nasao da s tim drekom mosh ocistit enorman system data drek
<Mmike> 2 gige ima storidza telefon za aplikacije
<Mmike> 700 megi aplikacija instalirano
<Mmike> a ima 100 mega prazno
<jelly> ak si u Pripizdini, onda siroce pocucla bateriju fantasticno brzo pokusavajuci dobacit LTE signalom.  Kad si u Pripizdini pozeljno je limitirat protokol na 3g/2g
<Mmike> gigu i pol sranja u system data
<Mmike> opce neznam kojih i kakvih
<Mmike> jelly: kul! kol'ko si platio mob? 
<jelly> od firme
<Mmike> meni su rekli da je z3 compact bolji od s4mini pa sam uzeo compact
<Mmike> jedino je malo veca
<Mmike> al' ok je skroz
<Mmike> i dalje ima gomilu nepotrebnih sranja nainstaliranih
<jelly> ima, al to sve ignoriram, a neke sam i dizejblao u app settingsima
<jelly> TkoMeZvao, wtf
<jelly> svaki put kad zvoni, ode na imenik.hr i gleda ko je (i istovremeno njima javi ko koga zove...)
<jelly> samo sam stavio apex launcher koji sam koristio na kinezu, da ne moram razmisljat
<jelly> morao otici u pbz poslovnicu ponovo za aktivaciju netbanking aplikacije
<Mmike> " Zatekla me na moru, na Krku, gdje sam na godišnjem odmoru. I ovdje je bila promjena vremena jer je klima promjenjiva. To je jedina konstanta. Nelinearni dinamički sustav čija je osnovna karakteristika promjena koja nikoga ne treba iznenaditi."
<Mmike> car :)
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/to-sto-je-sada-vruce-ne-znaci-da-ne-dolazi-mini-ledeno-doba/1388322/
#ubuntu-hr 2015-07-26
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> konacno upalio racunalo 
<infy-> jutrooooooooooo
<infy-> ili dan... kako kome. Valjda.
<SilverSpace> kaj dan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: F1
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: F1
<SilverSpace> Mmike: F1
<SilverSpace> :)
<infy-> Jeste li vi ljudi svjesni kako je python jedan krasan jezik
<Mmike> SilverSpace: thnx thnx thnx
<Mmike> SilverSpace: zzakaj novi formation lap?
<Mmike> hehe, hjamliteon :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: massa fulao startno mjesto :)
<SilverSpace> ova dvojica iz mercedesa uopce ni jedan ne zasluzuje biti prvak
<SilverSpace> sa ovom meckom vettel bi bio vec prvak
<SilverSpace> ova vn madarske uvijek dosadna 
<SilverSpace> sad bi trebalo bit zanimljivo
<SilverSpace> zasto ovi sad idu kroz box?
<SilverSpace> opet kimi pehista :(
<Mmike> kak dosadna?
<Mmike> pa zadnjih 5 godina nije dosadna
<Mmike> hamliton seljerton
<SilverSpace> ne volim bas vn madarske :) mada je na kraju bilo zanimljivo
<SilverSpace> http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<SilverSpace> sad duga pauza 
<Mmike> f1.com j eocajan
<Mmike> o-ca-jan
<SilverSpace> pa i nije dok se naviknes  
<infy-> opet je vruce
<infy-> opet lazu o nekim neverama
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer :)
<BotoMlat1> ubuntu software center je istovremeno tak' super, i tak' bloatan :) 
<obruT> sto je bloatano u njemu ? :)
<CrazyLemon> meni nije bloatan.. ali je spor za poludit
<CrazyLemon> zato ga ni ne koristim
<BotoMlat1> kak mislis spor ? Thumbnaili, sam download, nekaj trece ?
<CrazyLemon> BotoMlat1 dok se pokrene treba mu neko vrijeme
<obruT> meni se brzo ucita, ali me zivcira sto mu treba da skine screenshotove aplikacija :P
<BotoMlat1> To je ISP kriv :) 
<BotoMlat1> *khm*
<Mmike> :)
<obruT> :PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
<BotoMlat1> Kak je na Hvaru, Mmike ?
<CrazyLemon> 6 sekundi od pokretanja pa do toga da pokaže sve što treba 
<Mmike> BotoMlat1: zadnja 2-3 dana odlicno
<Mmike> vruce taman kak treba bit za ljeto
<Mmike> ono, po danu je i do +35
<Mmike> more je malo cajasto, al' ok
<Mmike> sad je trenutno 25
<Mmike> sjedim gol (u boksama) na terasi i pijem gemist
<Mmike> http://news.slashdot.org/story/15/07/26/1632221/winklevoss-twins-get-closer-to-launching-their-bitcoin-exchange
<Mmike> oho
<Mmike> moglo bi opet skocit gore
<Mmike> Petra Cvitanić (35), mama Tee koja upravo kreće u peti razred
<Mmike> peti razred, koliko je to godina
<Mmike> 12
 * Mmike jeca
<obruT> Petrino dijete već može prati suđe i pospremati stan, a tata gledat nogomet/formulu i ladit jaja
<Mmike> obruT: jecam
#ubuntu-hr 2016-07-25
<vileni> jutro
<BotaniCar> jutreko, momcici :) 
<Vlado9A> hell o world
<jelly> .weather zagreb
<datase> jelly: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 79°F / 26°C; Humidity: 69%; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: East, 7mph / 11kph; Updated: 14 mins, 2 secs ago | Forecast for Monday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 83°F / 28°C; Low of 65°F / 18°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 86°F / 30°C; Low of 66°F / 19°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 86°F / (1 more message)
<jelly> .weather pula
<datase> jelly: Weather for Pula, Croatia | Temperature: 81°F / 27°C (Heat Index: 82°F / 28°C); Humidity: 58%; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: West, 4mph / 6kph; Updated: 14 mins, 15 secs ago | Forecast for Monday: Partly cloudy; High of 86°F / 30°C; Low of 70°F / 21°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Clear; High of 90°F / 32°C; Low of 72°F / 22°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 87°F / 31°C; Low of 69°F / 21°C | (1 more message)
<jelly> .more
<datase> jelly: Forecast for Thursday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 83°F / 28°C; Low of 69°F / 21°C | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 84°F / 29°C; Low of 71°F / 22°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 86°F / 30°C; Low of 71°F / 22°C
<BotaniCar> Ja sam sad imao predavanje koje mi je drzao Koreanac koji govori razumljiv Engleski ! 
<BotaniCar> Unicorn sighted ! 
<vileni> izgleda da su svi na godisnjem
<jelly> svi pametni
<vileni> neka, ja sam za 4 tjedna :)
<dodobas> godisnji je jos jedna komunisticka izmisljotina ... kakva prava radnika... hebes radnika u prokno ... 
<hbogner> o_0 
<hbogner> dodobas, ne hvala, nisi moj tip :D
 * BotaniCar ide na GO u prosincu 
<vileni> BotaniCar: nista na ljeto?
<vileni> vrti tko puppet na 16.04?
<BotaniCar> vileni: zena trudna, cuvam slobodnjake za poslije poroda :) 
<vileni> opa, cestitam
<vileni> ja cu isto vecinu cuvati za poslije poroda
<BotaniCar> Kak to mislis , cestitam ? Aha, nemas dece :) Izrazi mi sucut, moj mali bandit dobija partnera :)
<vileni> BotaniCar: a to je onako, iz pristojnosti :)
<BotaniCar> vileni: hahahahahah
<vileni> kad je termin?
<BotaniCar> vileni: nekad u 12 mjesecu, ne pamtim to jer bu ionak' bilo da je termin kad dete odluci da je termin :)
<vileni> da, istina
<vileni> nama su predvidjeli kao 29.12.
<vileni> kladionica vec postoji
<BotaniCar> Kladionica ? Ja nisam siguran ni da sam familiji/prijateljima rekao da cekam jos jedno :) 
<BotaniCar> Doduse, supruga je trudna do zuba, mozda nisam ni morao :)
<vileni> a mi smo cekali do vjencanja
<vileni> sad je proslo 2 mjeseca od toga
<BotaniCar> Samo s trudnocom, ili sex alltogether ? :D
<vileni> hehe
<vileni> neznam kako to ljudi zamisljaju sa cekanjem sexa do vjencanja
<BotaniCar> Rucni rad ? 
<vileni> to je make or break trenutak 
<vileni> kad potpises onda je kasno
<BotaniCar> Legacy , legacy :) 
<BotaniCar> Prije si dobio zenu s servisnom knjizicom, a gle danas ! :)
<vileni> radije bih auto sa servisnom
<BotaniCar> ja bi se radije rijesio auta nego zene :) 
<vileni> to je zato sto vozis ibizu!
<vileni> :D
<BotaniCar> Grdobu ! Di bi svi stali u malu ibizu :) 
<vileni> a to, ibiza sa dupetom :)
<BotaniCar> Guza je krucijalna, i kod zena i kod auta :)
<vileni> ja gledam koji cu si baby carrier kupiti
<vileni> i neznam zasto, ali cim na fotkama vidim da se u autu slusa radio banovina nekako mi vise nije u izboru
<BotaniCar> baby carrier, to je po naski "jaje" ? 
<vileni> ma ne
<vileni> auto
<BotaniCar> Cek dok pocnes pitati kad je proizveden , svi prodaju 20 godina stare pa se foliraju da se ne vidi datum :) 
<BotaniCar> Ahaa :) 
<vileni> a to jaje/kolica itd, ima vec thread na forumu
<vileni> pa samo provjerim sto su drugi nasli kao dobro/lose
<vileni> ali recimo zivcira me sto u vecini auta kad stavis sjedalicu iza moze samo jedna osoba
<BotaniCar> Ja sam uredno imao dvije sjedalice i sestru odozada, a zena i ja od naprijed. Ima neka standardizacija, ne znam koliko je se tko drzi 
<vileni> ma dobro, stanu, ali stalo je i 8 nas u ficeka :)
<BotaniCar> nene, skroz konforno ( svima osim meni, ja sam se morao pomaknuti naprijed i vozio sam k'o neki chicha kaj nosom dodiruje prednju shajbu) :)
<BotaniCar> PA TELEFON MI IMA IR PORT 111!
<vileni> sad ces moci u cekaonici mijenjati programe
<vileni> cura isla neki dan na pregled, bio joj preglasan tv a nigdje daljinskog, i onda se sjetila da jos od operacija ima memoriran taj tv u mobu :)
<BotaniCar> Znas ono kad ti zena gleda turske serije , a telka joj se stalno gasi ? Krivim one pizdeke iz HEP-a, sigurno je nekaj s strujom :)
<BotaniCar> hahahahaha
<vileni> hehe
<vileni> hmda, apt update
<BotaniCar> Imate kakav ne-pre skup univerzalni daljinski za preporuku ? Bilo bi zgodno da se zna uparivati s generickim uredjajima ( settop box i to ) 
<vileni> kolega ima neki od logitecha
<vileni> opcenito bi nesto iz harmony serije bilo preporuka
<BotaniCar> to je prek 100€ za daljinski koji uzmem u ruke jednom dnevno , dam do 50€ , ne trebam displej na daljincu 
<BotaniCar> nasao sam par Philipsovih, vjerojatno cu probati s njima
<vileni> mislim da ima i jeftinijih
<vileni> on ima neki koji je kao baza
<vileni> na koji se mozes spojiti sa mobom
<BotaniCar> Overkill :) Bum pronjuskao harmonye thx
<vileni> ovaj njegov je valjda 1100kn
<jelly> ha, displayport m -> hdmi f adapter iz linksa za 110kn radi ko zmaj
 * jelly spojijo T420s (DP i VGA only) na HDMI monitor
<jelly> jes da za 200kn dobijem cijeli minidock 3 na njuskalu sa DVI, HDMI, svacim, al... :-)
<Mmike> jelly: kaj mu ono taj 's' dodje u T420s?
<Mmike> btw, ovaj T420 koji sam punici uzeo je prva liga - samo jos 4GB rama uturim i to je to
<Mmike> da ima 8, sad ima 4
<Mmike> i msata SSD se da lako stavit, ne moras pol laptopa rastavit k'o da T/W520
<jelly> Mmike, laksi je 400gr
<jelly> nema cardbus i ima par portova manje
<jelly> vidio si ga, T420s sa normalnom baterijom je tezak koliko i X220 sa vecom baterijom koji si tad imao kod sebe
<jelly> plus: 1600x900 14" minus: baterija traje tri sata u kriz
<jelly> na linuxu
<Mmike> aaa, daa, sjecam se
<jelly> jedino ak stavis mSATA nemas di stavit 3G/4G modem
<Mmike> ovaj T420 je 13XXx7XX
<Mmike> sto je punici ok jer ne treba naocale onda :)
<jelly> al super mi je mSATA, stavio sam to izvadio originalni SSD, sad je jos laksi
<Mmike> jelly: tak i ja i X220, samo msatu imam
<Mmike> u W520 imam msatu i ssd da mogu raid0 imat na 2 patricije
<jelly> kupio neki vanjski 2.5" od 3TB u nadi da ce se moci raskopati i tutnuti u laptop, ali je debeo 15mm :-)
<Mmike> ja moram neku DOBRU usb3.0 ladicu kupit
<jelly> tak da ostaje vanjski, 90MB/s USB3 i radi SMART je sasvim ok
<Mmike> imam 3 i sve su jadne
<Mmike> imaju predebele pretvrde predugacke kablove
<jelly> jel X220 ima usb3?
<Mmike> ovaj moj ima
<Mmike> zenin nema
<jelly> gledam jel bi uzeo jedan kod ovog lika u puli
<jelly> hm kak to
<Mmike> pa imas vise varijanti
<Mmike> imas x220 i bez kamere
<jelly> to je komplikovano :-)
<Mmike> zena ima neki sa i5, no usb, no fingerprint
<Mmike> ja imam i7 sa usb3 i sa fingerprint
<Mmike> i jos imam IPS display, zena nema
<jelly> ha, mene i7 i5 ne dira, ali ips je lijepo imat
<Mmike> da, ovaj i5 je skroz ok jak, nisam primijetio neko usporenje kad sam ga koristio
<Mmike> jelly: ja cu za zenu narucivat IPS matricu za njen x220, osh da uzmem 2?
<jelly> ne, jedino ak ces ti ugradjivat i garantirat ;-)
<jelly> kolko dodje?
<jelly> i je li isto 1366 ili nes sitnije?
<Mmike> 1366, dodje 40ak dolara, ja ugradim i garantiram, izrazito je jednostavno
<jelly> sta radis sa starim displayima
<jelly> silverspaceu za r.pi? :-)
<Mmike> lol :) pa ne, cuvam, just in case
<Mmike> moj X220 dosao sa IPS, onda mi je crkao punjac za bateriju |(neki cip na ploci)
<Mmike> onda sam kupio jos jedan x220 jer sam taman isao na put, pa sam prije puta zamijenio displaye
<Mmike> i onda kad je ovaj dosao sa servisa sam vratio displaye nazad
<in1t3r> Why people opt in for Lenovo thinkpads when DELL latitude series is much better. Also xps/
<in1t3r> Also xps is pretty darn good and its cheaper.
<Mmike> how is it better? :)
<in1t3r> jelly, a sta ce ti 3g modem na laptopu? Gubis privatnost posto ti je masina bazirana na Intel ME chipovima. Moze se eksploatisati onda i pristupiti istoj i bez wifi.
<in1t3r> Meni je bolji.
<in1t3r> T440s ili T450s je overkill
<in1t3r> Previse novca za isto sto sam dobio sa Dell latitude serijom
<in1t3r> Sta vise tastatura je mnogo bolja na Dell ultrabookovima makar meni
<in1t3r> Nikada nisam gotivio notebook seriju previse mali ekrani i ovde coravim na 15" displeju a kamoli na 12.3"
<in1t3r> Isti CPU ista kolicina memorije bolja baterija i 300 evra manje :)
<vileni> Mmike: daj meni pisi lcd ako je 40$, ugradnju ti platim u hamburgerima :)
<in1t3r> Lenovo je postala pomodnost u IT krugovima kao sto je Iphone za hipstere :)
<Mmike> vileni: ack
<vileni> nije da sam vidio ips, ali ako je bolji od ovog, isplati se
<vileni> a sumnjam da cu ikad prodati x220, u najgorem slucaju cu si kupiti jos neki laptop
<Mmike> in1t3r: not true - doduse, nisam xps nikad ozbiljno vidio, al' svi drugi 'pro' laptopi su masu losiji od lenova
<in1t3r> IPS za 40$ gde to ima?
<Mmike> lenovo T/W/X serija
<Mmike> in1t3r: na internetu
<in1t3r> nisu
<vileni> (najgori jer onda zeni moram objasnjavati 9ti kompjuter)
<in1t3r> to je samo hype
<Mmike> ja sam x220 kupio za avion i odlican je za to
<Mmike> dada, hype je
<Mmike> zato ih i kupujem, jer sam hypster :)
<in1t3r> ma super bolje kupiti i macbook nego Lenovo bolji hardware
<in1t3r> a slicna cena
<in1t3r> makar ako narucujes iz inostranstva
<Mmike> nop
<Mmike> macbook je daleko losiji hardver 
<Mmike> mislim, ovisi sta, naravno
<Mmike> al' thinkpadi su najrobusniji of them all
<in1t3r> cek sta imas u lenovo sto nemas u drugima?
<Mmike> kvaliteta izrade
<in1t3r> Kretenasti thinkpad engine?
<in1t3r> Sta ce ti to?
<in1t3r> Meni ne treba
<Mmike> ne znam sto je thinkpad engine
<in1t3r> MA imaju neke sitnice za nadgledanje memorije i procesora i prijavljuju greske
<in1t3r> nista spec
<Mmike> pojma nemam, ja linux trosim
<Mmike> toga tamo nema :)
<in1t3r> Zavisi sta ti treba ako kupujes Thinkpad carboon X seriju ona je skuplja od macbookova
<Mmike> ne kupujem
<in1t3r> jeste izrada cool ali ako hoces da platis za nano tube
<Mmike> x220/x230 su odlicni laptopi
<in1t3r> Ima
<Mmike> x240 i x250 vise nisu
<Mmike> x260 ce navodno opet biti odlican
<in1t3r> sto ti smeta 240 i 250?
<in1t3r> clickpad?
<Mmike> W520 je odlican laptop, W530 je ok, W540 i W550 su ocajni - imaju fakin numericku tastaturu
<Mmike> in1t3r: da, nema sise, i tastatura je ocaj-na
<in1t3r> Imam ja numericku tastaturu na latitude seriji
<Mmike> meni je to uzas, samo je laptop nepotrebno velik
<Mmike> inace, x201 je imao savfrsenu tastaturu
<Mmike> x220 ima malcice losiju
<vileni> meni je touchpad disejblan od prvog dana :)
<in1t3r> Full tastaturu a tastatura je tako dobra odlicna za kodiranje mali hod dugmadi klasicno za ultrabook
<vileni> x201 ima esc na krivom mjestu
<in1t3r> sto mori? stalno vuces misa sa sobom :P
<vileni> mis mi stoji u ruksaku 2 mjeseca vec
<in1t3r> Mene nervira sto thinkpadi imaju prvo function key pa tek onda ctrl :P
<in1t3r> Ja sam navikao na ctrl bude prvi desno
<vileni> to sam isto prvi dan zamijenio u biosu
<Mmike> vileni: to se moze?!
<Mmike> peetzku :D
<vileni> Mmike: pa wtf :D
<Mmike> pa ono
<Mmike> <- konj
<vileni> sta ti nisam pricao o tome
<in1t3r> Sta si zamnenio u biosu?
<vileni> neznam jel od x210 ili x220 ima to
<vileni> ima opcija u biosu da se zamijene funkcije fn i ctrl tipki
<vileni> pa mi je fn ctrl
<vileni> i obrnuto
<vileni> a posto nikad ne gledam tipke tako mi svejedno sto pise
<vileni> zena se isto nije bunila :)
<in1t3r> hahaha
<vileni> tako je jednom tipkala na tipkovnici gdje mi je ins bio na del, pa me jednom pitala kako to da je drukciji raspored
<in1t3r> Sta vozite vas trojica Mmike jelly vileni?
<in1t3r> mislim distro?
<vileni> a ja sam zamijenio jer me zivciralo
<vileni> meni je mint trenutacno na laptopu, ide xenial kad mi dodje ssd
<in1t3r> hmm ok sta si terao osim ubuntu?
<Mmike> in1t3r: trusty svukud, oklijevam s upgradeom na xenial :)
<in1t3r> i mint
<vileni> na laptopu ili inace?
 * Mmike se boji systemda
<in1t3r> hahaha systemd je sranje ja ga moram voziti na arch ali na debian i Gentoo ne :D
<vileni> mislim, imam na drugom laptopu manjaro, na poslu mint, na game stroju win10, drugi game stroj win7, servercic trusty, htpc kodibuntu na cemu vec itd
<in1t3r> Mislim nije los da se brzo podigne sistem ali ima svoje bubice
<vileni> treci laptop isto win10 valjda
<vileni> jedino mi macovi fale
<in1t3r> kodibuntu?
<in1t3r> Sta neko je napravio ceo ubuntu spin sa kodijem?
<vileni> to je novi xbmcbuntu
<in1t3r> Sta ce ti to samo instaliras Kodi i uzivas
<vileni> mislis, instaliras ubuntu, pa instaliras kodi, pa slozis autologin?
<in1t3r> mislim ja preferiram full distro za home automatizaciju pre nengo citav spin baziran na kodiju
<vileni> ili samo stavis kodibuntu i boli te briga
<in1t3r> da upravo to
<vileni> imam intel nuc samo za tu namjenu i neda mi se nista razmisljati o tome
<in1t3r> za kodibuntu ili za automatizaciju?
<in1t3r> U svakom slucaju hardwerski overkill
<in1t3r> Dosta ti je raspberry za automatizaciju
<vileni> nije overkill nego je taman
<vileni> a neznam kako smo dosli na automatizaciju
<in1t3r> ja nuc koristim za mini server
<in1t3r> ima previse CPU snage za samo htpc
<vileni> ne nuzno
<vileni> ovisi o materijalima
<vileni> a s druge strane nije me briga s obzirom koliko malo struje trosi
<in1t3r> To da trosi malo struje ali ima dovoljno CPU snage da gura home server a raspberry je dovoljan za htpc tako je kod mene
<vileni> meni rpi1 nije bio ni blizu dovoljan
<vileni> vecinu toga je vrtio ok u 720p, 1080p kako koji
<vileni> meniji uzasno spori, skidanje titlova je trajalo po 40sec
<BotaniCar__> AHAHAHAHA Zbog Putina se uvode ogranicenja u prometu na nivou cijele Slovenije, ne samo Ljubljana, cijela drzava 　 AHAHAHA, autori viceva o Zloveniji, o'te spat, amateri :)
 * CrazyLemon iz Zlovenije i je 100% siguran da se ne uvodi ogranicenja prometa na nivoju cijele Slovenije
<BotaniCar__> OK :) Ja se nadam da je tako :)
<BotaniCar__> Iduca subota, jel' tak ? 
#ubuntu-hr 2016-07-26
<BotaniCar> Jeel netko prijeti zatvaranjem CARNET-a ? :) Poceli su raditi proaktivno, nekaj mora da ne valja :)
<Vlado9A> žur... bon žur
<BotaniCar> Morgen ! :)
<vileni>  
<vileni> http://devops.com/2016/07/26/modern-computing/
<BotaniCar> +++
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s13dLaTIHSg
<datase> YouTube: TV Dinner - Simon's Cat - 0:02:36 - 44140550 views - 170195 likes / 3546 dislikes
<BotaniCar> Ko dok mi je sin gladan :)
<nixhr> dobro jutro, khm, dan
<BotaniCar> Kaj vec delas na nogama ! :) 
<BotaniCar> Jutro 
<Mmike> o, nixhr 
<BotaniCar> jos 3 dana do sysadmin dana :)
<BotaniCar> i nemrem do  CRNETovog NTP servera 
<vileni> znaci sysadmin dan je zadnji petak u 7. mjesecu?
<BotaniCar> Tak bi moralo biti 
<vileni> iliti dan kad su me svi trazili da im podesim 3g stick na laptopu
<BotaniCar> I samo pitas da jesu li i tortu donijeli :)
<vileni> sysadmin tortu ili rodjendansku? :)
<BotaniCar> Da.
<BotaniCar> :)
<vileni> haha
<vileni> tako za rostilj ispunjavamo tablicu, i ima rubrika "Cockta (u litrama)" da upisemo kolicinu
<vileni> ja napisao yes
<BotaniCar> Pda, treba davati kvalitetan input, ako zelis kvalitetnu logistiku ! :)
<Mmike> Cockta?>
<Mmike> a pivo?
<Mmike> a gemist?
<Mmike> idem dete uturit u krevet
<BotaniCar> Pivo i gemist se uzmu po principu "za ostatak novaca uzmite piva i vina" :)
<vileni> Mmike: to je za ove sto piju
<vileni> neznam zasto, ali kad sam kopirao nesto na usb stick u slusalicama sam cuo smetnje
<BotaniCar> vele da su eksterne zvucne , izmedju ostalog, bolje jer ne popiju toliko interferencija od MBO
<BotaniCar> @mmike si se cuo kaj s teshom u zadnjih 5 godina ? Njega sam zadnjeg cuo da mu smeta interferencija na internoj zvucnoj ( zadnji, ali ne i jedini, ja sam pre gluh da im sporim ) 
<vileni> a ovo je bas osjetno bilo
<vileni> i mislim da se komp uspori
<jelly> vileni, a Cockta Black Tonić ?
<BotaniCar> Sad sam si stavio nekakav random film kopirati na (USB3)stick , ubilo mi glazbu na trenutak, mish nije radio
<BotaniCar> Tuntor 16
<vileni> jelly: ma samo original :)
<vileni> iako je zanimljiv bio taj black tonic
<vileni> ali nije to to
<jelly> ne, ali je dobar tonic
<jelly> sad to pijem umjesto kave kad je vruce
<jelly> BotaniCar, to sam zadnje primijetio na thinkpadu iz 2005, tad sam kupio usb zvucnu i vise ne primijetim :-)
<BotaniCar> jelly: HA! So beeing external counts ! 
<jelly> na prastarim thinkpadima gdje routing zvuka definitivno nije prioritet kod dizajna, da
<jelly> na ovom cujem na zvucnicima kad disk radi... sto je posebno zanimljivo jer nema disk nego ssd :-)
<jelly> mozda mu paljenje ledice za disk utjece, ko zna
<BotaniCar> SSD ima "spinner emulation mode" ! Si ga puno platio ?: )
<vileni> a ovo je desktop u pitanju
<jelly> BotaniCar, da, crucial su relativno skupi
<BotaniCar> :) 
<jelly> in1t3r, uglavnom debian
<jelly> osim na trenutnom laptopu je zadnji ubuntu (ženijal), kad sam ga instalirao nisam imao pristup do mašine dome koju obično samo iskloniram na novi hardver
<jelly> doma*
<Mmike> ZHENIEEL :)
<jelly> ženijal.
<Mmike> jelly: kak ti radi zheniall?
<jelly> radi
<jelly> ima par smiješnih bugova sa lockanjem ekrana
 * Mmike ce slijedeci tjedan probat... 
<Mmike> al' mislim da cu fresh install napravit, ne upgrade
<Mmike> samo cu, dakako, /home prekopirat svoj
<jelly> sad će valjda i upgrade uključit ako već nisu, blizu je kraj mjeseca
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nocas cem nadogradit OC na 9.X , probao sam sinoc ali mi se spektakularno raspukao u lice pa sam morao vracati snapshot virtualke :)
<BotaniCar> **probati nadograditi :)
<jelly> popravili su bug sa wifi indikatorom koji je bio najiritantniji
<vileni> jelly: kakav bug sa lockanjem?
<in1t3r> hahaha zenijal jel to ubuntu za zene?
<jelly> tak čitam codename, xenial
<vileni> ja cu danas staviti xenial na novi ssd ako stignem
<BotaniCar> nasao sam se nekako u glupoj situaciji, trenutna verzija nije "point release"; kroz web sucelje mi nudi nadogradnju na 8.2.X point release i ne desi se nikaj kad velim "aj nadogradi", a iz terminala me gura drito na 9.xx koji se skrsi 
<jelly> x je na friulanskom/trstatskom/istarskom talijanskom ž
<in1t3r> ok onda cu i ja sebi dozvoliti umetnicku slobodu pa procitati xenial kao crapial :P
<jelly> moš ga čitat hernijal ak oš
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ja mislim da cu ja backupirat sve (citaj: exportat), ubit OC, stavit novi, i onda imporat sve nazad
<Mmike> i kalendare, i kontakte i fajleke
<hbogner> jelly, bug sa lockanjem? kad lockas screen onda kod odlozkanja se nevidi mis?
<Mmike> gubim versioning, al' to mi i tak ne treba
<jelly> hbogner, ne, kad se auto-locka zbog neaktivnosti, xfreerdp uredno ostane odlockan in front of lock screen
<jelly> i vncviewer isto
<hbogner> ovo se meni dogadja na xubuntu 16.04, ali onda se prebacim na terminal i nazad na gui i ikona misa se vrati
<jelly> dobro je rekao jwz, napisati screen locking je TEÅ KO
<jelly> hbogner, to može biti do drivera
<hbogner> jelly, bug u xfce, koliko sam skuzio
<hbogner> nasao na netu takav opis
<jelly> a kreteni debianeri su stavili neki light-lock u xfce jer je jwz stavio time-bomb nag u xscreensaver
<jelly> naravno da taj light-lock a) ne radi dobro b) ne pita dal već postoji neki locker
<jelly> onda sam neko vrijeme imao dva lockera, i dobio bi crni ekran kojem ni micanje misa i tipkanje ne pomaze
<Mmike> zena je zaspala s detetom
<Mmike> kakav mir :)
<jelly> (jer je jedan locker in front, a drugi je uzeo fokus tastature i misa)
<jelly> pa sam psovao nvidia i nouveau drivere jedno dva tjedna ni krive ni duzne :-)
<jelly> mislim da cu kupit meka za 20k kuna i poslati sve linuxe u 3pm
<jelly> iduci put kad se tako nesto desi, jeli
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> dobrodosao u plejadu novih problem :D
<Mmike> a
<jelly> laptop kod tate ima vistu koja nije updateana od 08.2014... jer "nije radio"
<jelly> 2 sata je samo radio "checking for updates"; sad radi "downloading updates, 5% complete" 
<obrut> pih, moji starci imaju linux pa nema takvih problema :)
<jelly> (a nije radio jer tata nije znao password, medjutim opis greske mu je bio "laptop ne radi")
<jelly> linux trosi vise resursa ;-)
<vileni> svi opisi su "ne radi"
<vileni> od toga da se nije pokrenuo program do toga da racunalo nije fizicki prisutno
<jelly> treba uciti djecu u osnovnoj da analiziraju problem i objasne dokle su dosli i gdje je zapelo
<jelly> radit ce sa racunalima na ovaj ili onaj nacin do kraja zivota
<vileni> malo je optimisticno to u osnovnoj
<hbogner> vileni, imaju vec informatiku u osnovnoj, zasto ne poceti od malih nogu
<vileni> hbogner: zato sto znam kako izgleda to u vecini slucajeva :)
<hbogner> znam i ja :D
<hbogner> ali ako se jednom ne pocne, nikad ni nece
<vileni> istina
<vileni> za pocetak bi morali staviti informatiku kao obavezan predmet
<BotaniCar> vileni: zakaj optimisticno ? Pa i predskolsku djecu kad ti dodju s problemom propitkujes tak da iz njih izvuces pricu s glavom i repom
<vileni> BotaniCar: pa nije isto kad ti propitkujes i da ti oni analiziraju
<vileni> a prva reakcija je bila u kontekstu informatike, ne opcenito
<BotaniCar> vileni: za sad nije isto, ali na svom vidim da kod svakog sljedeceg pitanja/molbe dodje pripremljeniji. Osnove logike, bar brijem, uberu doma i prije skole 
<jelly> to je osnovno zadnje kao i citanje, pisanje, matematika do 100 :-), sluzbeni jezik u drzavi
<jelly> BotaniCar, bar 20% zaposlenika u mojoj firmi nikad ne dodju do nivoa da "kod sljedeceg pitanja dodje pripremljeniji"
<vileni> BotaniCar: pa ja bih rekao da si za to ti zasluzan, i ucitelji/ce ce ti biti zahvalne kad dodje u skolu :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: znaci da mi sin ima sigurno radno mjesto kad poraste :)
<vileni> prosjek je nazalost daleko ispod toga
<BotaniCar> vileni: ajde, tko se s prosjekom usporedjuje. 
<vileni> ovi rostilji koje spominjem, uglavnom je ekipa 10 ucitelja i 1 doktorica
<vileni> tako da first hand iskustva sa djecom slusam satima
<jelly> ok, mozda oni znaju da je stanje u skoli jos deset puta jadnije
<vileni> djeca as in ucenici
<VjetarSaSunca> Što je muškarac bez brkova, što je Debian bez Exima :)
<BotaniCar> Ti bas hoces da pocnem kukati o negativnoj selekciji medju profesorima ? Vec sam jednom skoro popio sljagu za obiteljskim ruckom kad sam to napravio :D
<jelly> i da djecu ne mogu, recimo, drzati 5 minuta mirno da nesto cuju
<vileni> BotaniCar: ovo su sve redom ljudi koji imaju problema jer ne zele popustiti niti pokloniti ocjenu
<BotaniCar> vileni: onda si ih cuvaj !
<vileni> niti smatraju normalnim da se na sati sjedi i citaju novine dok djeca prepisuju iz knjige
<vileni> itd
<BotaniCar> s/si/nam/
<vileni> BotaniCar: sta je najgore, nitko nije iz zg :) niti iste skole
<jelly> da, vjerojatno ima 2-3 takva u svakoj skoli :-)
<BotaniCar> vileni: Fala Bo(n)gu, ak' su posteni, i neka su disperzirani :)
<jelly> vileni, onda trebaju osnovati privatnu skolu sami ;-)
<vileni> jelly: pa bas mi to palo na pamet prije par trenutaka :D
<jelly> i poducavat kak spada... one koji mogu platit
<vileni> cura se isto zali da joj dosadno na poslu
<vileni> da joj je bilo zanimljivije u skoli
<jelly> na zalost, jer drzava izgleda ne placa ili trosi negdje gdje nije korisno
<vileni> jer je mogla biti kreativna
<BotaniCar> Brijem da nemres otvorit' skolu samo tako :( Al jelly sad definira obrazovni model u koji bi najradije turio sina ( ako financije dozvole ). 
<jelly> ^^
<vileni> a pretezno su engleski i informatika
<vileni> i jedan povijest / engleski
<vileni> a predaje talijanski :D
<jelly> ti ga višto :-)
<vileni> tj, matematika, eng, povijest, informatika
 * jelly ima znanje talijanskog dovoljno za gledati filmove terence hilla i rahmetli bud spencera u originalu
<BotaniCar> BS & TH <3
<vileni> u svakom slucaju, informatiku svi smatraju izbornim predmetom koji ce dignuti prosjek
<jelly> vileni, wtf
<vileni> i svi "pa moje dijete zna sa kompjuterima"
<vileni> jer visi cijeli dan na facebooku
<BotaniCar> isto to mi i moje frendice koje predaju informatiku vele. I ako ne das 5-po-defaultu, dolaze nabildani bratici na roditeljske :)
<vileni> a nezna ni url, nego u gugl pise facebook
<vileni> ili jos gore, zali se roditelj mami od uciteljice :D
<hbogner> vileni, ha ha ha
<vileni> znaci ni uciteljicu ne shvacaju ozbiljno
<BotaniCar> Hahahahahaha
<vileni> a uciteljica npr napravi plan nadogradnje racunala da bi se mogli instalirati win7 umjesto xp
<vileni> i onda sama nadogradi sva racunala i instalira win7
<BotaniCar> Veli mi frendica da im je dnevnica, kad furaju klince na natjecanja, 50kn :) 
<vileni> ali prepozna u tome priliku da djecu nauci nesto sto se slabo obradjuje u knjigama pa napravi sat na kojem sami to rade
<vileni> dakle djeca su uz nadzor sama otvarala, cistila, nadogradjivala racunala
<BotaniCar> beats mBot any time :) 
<hbogner> vileni, pohvale za trud :D
<vileni> hbogner: i onda dobije samo prituzbe jer nitko ne shvaca ozbiljno predmet
<vileni> a ja nisam mogao vjerovati kad mi je rekla da je to izborni
<vileni> bio je izborni kad sam ja bio u osnovnoj, a to je bilo davno
<BotaniCar> ja ne znam kaj ti starci misle, da ce nam klinci penzije zaradjivati vukuci plug 
<hbogner> vileni, ja sma imao informatiku samo u 1. srednje
<hbogner> ali profesor se trudio
<vileni> ja sam imao kroz cijeli srednju nesto povezano
<vileni> u osnovnoj smo imali zato jer je profa iz tehnickog bio napredan
<jelly> ispada da jedino profesori koji idu mimo protokola nes korisno poducavaju
<BotaniCar> Bed je kaj je tak preko cetvrt stoljeca, polako sjebavaju vec trecu generaciju 
<jelly> nis, ucit svoju djecu doma
<Mmike> informatika ima veze s kompjuterima koliko astronomija ima veze s teleskopima
<Mmike> informatika je znanost/nauka o informaciji
<Mmike> a ne o kompjuterima
<BotaniCar> Sereš 
<BotaniCar> , majke ti :) 
<BotaniCar> Ni psovat' vise ne znam :)
<nixhr> mmike mislim da si u krivu ponesto
<nixhr> mijesas informatiku i informatologiju
<jelly> http://www.jbl.com/over-ear-headphones/SYNCHROS+S400BT.html over ear ako imas usi od 3 godisnjeg djeteta, moje klempave vire van sa svih strana
<vileni> fuj informatologija
<vileni> napokon sam isprobao mpow slusalice za razgovore, cinile su mi se ok
<jelly> steta, zvuk je dobar, touch kontrole, zvuk za razgovor isto nije los
<Mmike> "znanstvena disciplina koja proučava pronalaženje, primanje, spremanje i prijenos podataka, te njihovu obradu i uporabu pomoću računala"
<Mmike> nixhr: true
<harsh410> i am looking for some help in cloud and native app 
#ubuntu-hr 2016-07-27
<ivoks> jebte drzavne institucije da te jeb...e
<ivoks> ides niz dlaku, uz dlaku, nikako ne valja
<ivoks> najbolje da im das novce i nestanes
<Mmike> mlje
<vileni> jutro
<Mmike> dolar ide gore
<Mmike> vileni: djesi
<vileni> Mmike: evo, posao opet
<vileni> Mmike: ti na moru?
<Mmike> vileni: radno s mora, jest
<Mmike> nesh mi ne stima s okom desnom
<Mmike> neznam dal 'alergira ili neki drek treci
<vileni> kako se manifestira?
<vileni> ja sam imao par dana problem da mi je ujutro bilo kompletno slijepljeno oko, i cijele dane kao da suzi lagano
<vileni> prestalo nakon 3-4 dana
<VjetarSaSunca> vileni: ovo tvoje je neka upala ili infekcija. Dobro da se riješilo samo od sebe
<VjetarSaSunca> Jutar svima btw
<Mmike> vileni: a cijela glava mi je nekak u banani, imam u ustima neki kufer, pa k'o da me i nos jebe, i onda i oko
<Mmike> nemam pojma
<Mmike> ak se ne smiri do sutra, ili ako se drasticno pogorsa, moram dotturu
<Mmike> imam usb3 sticka 2-3
<Mmike> mogu citati s njih oko 200 MB/sec
<Mmike> a pisati oko 300k/sec
<nixhr> jutar
<nixhr> majk kaj ti je?
<Mmike> spor usb
<vileni> Mmike: to te tjera da stedis writeove na usb :)
<nixhr> Mmike: ma ne to nego ovo u ustima/nosu
<Mmike> nixhr: da, nemam pojma dal' me nesh upiklo, dal' alergija, ili mi raste treci nos
<Mmike> izgleda da je propuh samo
<BotaniCar> Mozda sam blesav: kad definiram ACL za exim, dost' mi je to turit u .template file i okinut0' dpkg-reconfigure exim4-config ? 
<nixhr> propuh da
<nixhr> http://www.tportal.hr/scitech/znanost/269062/Je-li-opasnost-od-propuha-samo-balkanski-mit.html
<Mmike> pa, onaj kojeg propuh nikad nije sjebao nemre znat koji je to bed :)
<Mmike> recimo, propuh u autu, kad si znojan, ti napravi da ti se ukoci vrat zato sto ti se misici stiscu od pada temperature tamo di ti puse - i ak ti to dugo traje, pokocis se
<vileni> meni se to cesto dogadja
<Mmike> doduse, onaj deep heat ili tak nesh najcesce jako brzo pomogne
<vileni> jos kad sam vlakom putovao, uvijek sam bio ledjima okrenut i pokraj prozora, tako da kad je otvoren da puse oko mene :)
<vileni> kako da istjeram mysql iz swapa a da ne gasim isti?
<Mmike> vileni: zakaj brijes da ti je mysql u swapu?
<vileni> Mmike: zato sto je jedino sto se vrti na serveru
<Mmike> onda ti gotovo sigurno to nije u swapu
<Mmike> tj, to kaj je u swapu, nije bitno, pa moze ostat tmao
<Mmike> tamo
<Mmike> koliko memorije imas te koliko ti mysql otme?
<vileni> 4gb, virt je 4.5gb za mysql, res 2.7gb
<Mmike> pejstas /proc/meminfo nekud?
<Mmike> isto tak, kad vmstat pogtjeras, jel ti se pokazuje swapin/swapout?
<vileni> nema trenutacno swapanja
<Mmike> onda nemas bedova
<Mmike> jedino mysqlu mosh malo smanjit memory usage
<Mmike> mysqltuner ti moze tu malo pomoci
<hrvojem_> ili ako ti je bed da ti toliko swapa mozes eventualno vm.swappines na 1 stavit
<hrvojem_> ali trebao bi vidjet zasto swapa prvo
<vileni> to me i muci sad, swappines je na 1 neko vrijeme vec
<vileni> i danas mi je javio da trosi vise od 50% swapa
<vileni> a jos je pasivni master u pitanju
<vileni> na aktivnom nema problema
<hrvojem_> pogledaj onda config jer onda najvjerojatnije ne odgovara stvarnom opterecenju
<hrvojem_> koja je verzija mysql-a gore?
<hrvojem_> jer ako ne koristite multi-threaded replikaciju (a i onda) pasivni master je blizi slave-u po prometu
<Mmike> vileni: a /proc/meminfo ?
<Mmike> vileni: imas neke grafice tamo mozda ? (munin)
<Mmike> normalno je da swapa, i to je ok  - pornjava je imala 64GB masine, sa 700MB swapa. MySQL bi uzimao 20GB, jos 20GB bi bilo u filesystem cacheu, i jos je bilo oko 20 GB free memorije (ono, nezauzete nicime)
<Mmike> i svejedno je swap bio 300-400 MB 'pun'
<Mmike> i to je ok
<Mmike> i ne treba smetati
<Mmike> s/smetati/zabrinjavati
<Mmike> ak ti je swapin/out velik, onda imas problem
<vileni> swap je 1gb, a kako je zauzeto preko pola onda mi se zabbix javlja
<vileni> ali iz nekog razloga ne prikazuje graf za swap
<Mmike> popravi zabbix
<Mmike> al'i dalje nisi utvrdio dal' je mysql u swapu ili ne
<Mmike> i ako je, dal' je to bed ili ne
<obrut> vileni: zabbix zna imat blesave defaulne parametre/tresholde za dizanje alarma...
 * Mmike se sjeca kak je u pornjavi bio memcached
<Mmike> pa su onda napisali nagios plugin za njega, isti bi citao konfiguraciju i vidio s koliko je memorije konfiguriran
<vileni> a, nasao pravi swap graf
<Mmike> i onda bi alertao ak memcached uzme preko 70% te memorije
<obrut> meni ide na zivce sto recimo po defaultu ne gleda stvarno zauzece memorije nego gleda zauzece s cacheom/bufferima... iako ti je realno malo zauzeto rama, on dize faking alarm
<Mmike> i onda bi sistemci tulavci restartali memcached jer NAGIOS JE CRVEN
<Mmike> vileni: pejstaj /proc/meminfo nekud
<Mmike> ukratko, ako imas 50% memorije u cacheu ili je free, nothing to worry about
<Mmike> ali ako ti mysqld uzme vecinu memorije, i nemas skoro nista u cacheu, onda imas problem
<vileni> rijeseno sad
<vileni> dakle, bio je mysql
<vileni> u swapu
<vileni> koliko vidim po grafovima od trenutka kad je innobackupex krenuo jutros u 10
<vileni> drugi problem je sto je na haproxy bio taj node kao backup, ali bio je active master
<Mmike> vileni: al, to nist ne znaci
<Mmike> kaj je bio u swapu
<Mmike> to je skroz ok i validno
<Mmike> nisi pejstao /proc/meminfo nikad :)
<BotaniCar> Sram ga je nakon "u pornjavatorima smo imali kante s 9ziliona petabajta rame" :)
<vileni> da, kad imam 4gb rama i 1gb swapa
<Mmike> to nema nikakve veze
<vileni> ali nije toliko bitno sad, pitanj je bilo zasto je on dosao do swapa (i znam da smije biti tamo) s obzirom da je trebao biti pasivni node prema haproxiju
<Mmike> pitanje je kak si utvrdio da je dosao do swapa
<vileni> pa prvo, swap je narastao
<jelly> ak imas swappiness na 60 ko sto debian ima po difoltu, bilo sto da je idle moze zavrsiti na swapu
<vileni> drugo for file in /proc/*/status ; do awk '/VmSwap|Name/{printf $2 " " $3}END{ print ""}' $file; done | sort -k 2 -n -r | less
<vileni> trece, isto se dogodilo u 10 ujutro kad je innobackupex radio
<Mmike> ma i ak imas swappines 1
<Mmike> vileni: znaci, innobackup je uzeo memorije i gurnuo mysql u swap?
<vileni> swappines je na 1
<vileni> Mmike: najvjerojatnije
<Mmike> swappines = 1 samo znaci da ce kernel manje agresivno tjerati sttvari u swap
<Mmike> al' ne znaci da nece
<vileni> prvi node nema problema sa swapom u isto vrijeme, a razlika na drugom je jedino sto vrti backup
<Mmike> bez obzira sto imas trilijarde gigabajta prazne
<Mmike> vileni: pogresno je pretpostavljati da ce ti nodeovi imati isti memory consumption
<vileni> pa ne mora imati isti
<vileni> ali da se slicno ponasaju
<Mmike> pa, da
<Mmike> ne ponasaju se
<vileni> i kao sto rekoh, nije swap problem kao takav, problem je zasto ima nesto u swapu kad drugi nema
<Mmike> i to je ok
<Mmike> pa zato kaj innobackupex
<Mmike> iako
<Mmike> ne mora biti slucaj
<vileni> nije da su performanse bile ugrozene jer nije koristio swap
<Mmike> mosh imat 3 slavea koji se opce ne koriste
<Mmike> i mogu ti imat razlicite memory patternet
<Mmike> patterne
<Mmike> to je sve ok
<vileni> nego je stvar da se na jednom nesto dogodi, a na drugom ne, treba saznati sto
<Mmike> velim ti - nemres to sam tak saznat
<Mmike> moguce ti je da ti na jednom slaveu 500 megi swapa bude iskoristeno
<Mmike> na drugom ne
<Mmike> i to je sve ok
<Mmike> jer kernel drugacije zabrije
<Mmike> iako je workload - isti
<Mmike> ak imas pattern da ti se svako jutro swap poveca, nakon kaj ga ubijes, a i u isto vrijeme innobackup krece
<Mmike> onda imas jaku indikaciju zakaj je to tako
<vileni> pa dobro, ali u ovom slucaju sam sumnjao na mysql, i na backup, potvrdio da je mysql zauzeo komad swapa koji ne voli releasati u normalno vrijeme, te utvrdio da je innobackupex radio u tom trenutku
<Mmike> proc ti nikad nece swap releasati
<Mmike> cak i kad pagein napravis
<Mmike> osim ak mu ne ostane mjesta
<Mmike> ili ako ga, naravno, ne ugasis
<Mmike> jedini je nacin da ugasis swap
<Mmike> al' tamo mysql nebi smio trositi vise od gigu i pol rama, ako tjeras innobackupex
<Mmike> a ak je samo slave, i nemas klijenata gore, nebi smio nit posebno uzet
<Mmike> dakako, ovisi kaj ti se replicira, ako imas statement replikaciju i poziv nekih cudnih storanih procedura koje rade temp tablice ili kajjaznam kaj... 
<vileni> nije samo slave
<vileni> to je drugi dio problema, taj node je bio aktivan iako je na haproxy kao backup
<BotaniCar> Kakav krasan cuspajz :)
<vileni> ma ovo je sve pod kontrolom
<vileni> nedavno smo imali slucaj da klijentu nije mysql radio ~20 dana
<vileni> a da nije primjetio
<vileni> i onda kako je njihov it beskoristan
<vileni> onda zovu nas da vidimo sto ne valja sa mysql
<Mmike> "TURN IT ON" :)
<Mmike> vileni: pricam ti generalnu pricu za 3 slavea koji se ne koriste a imaju razlicit memory footprint
<Mmike> e, a kak je bio aktivan ak je na haproxy kao backup?:
<hrvojem> Mmike: mislim da ako na novijim kernelima stavis swapiness na 0, puno je veca sansa da ce ga OOM dohvatit
<Mmike> hrvojem: swappines 0 nebi trebao nikad stavljati
<Mmike> 1 je minimum koji stavljas
<hrvojem> da
<hrvojem> zato kazem da mozda nije pametno da ga skroz ugasi
<Mmike> 0 je nedefiniran i tko zna dal' ce se promjeniti u buducnosti
<Mmike> pa ne gasi ga
<Mmike> zakaj bi ga gasio?
<hrvojem> pa jel nisi ti gore rekao da ga moze gasit
<Mmike> swappines 0 i swappines 1 je ista stvar, u trenutnoj implementaciji
<Mmike> ne :)
<Mmike> di?
<vileni> to bi BotaniCar mozda bio, on jako mrzi swap :)
<Mmike> rekao sam da je to jedini nacin da makne nesto iz swapa = ugasit swap, upalig ga nazad
<BotaniCar> Ja mrzim debele zene u tajicama, swap je u redu, samo ga ne koristim. 
<hrvojem> aha to
<vileni> Mmike: da, nisam morao gasiti i paliti swap, samo sam zaustavio i pokrenuo mysql
<hrvojem> https://www.percona.com/blog/2014/04/28/oom-relation-vm-swappiness0-new-kernel/
<Mmike> vileni: sto je, opet, potpuno krivo - jer si sad ubio inno buffer cache
<hrvojem> jesi siguran da su 0 i 1 isti
<Mmike> hrvojem: yup, pokazivao mi kolega source 
<hrvojem> morat cu pogledat ponovo kad uhvatim vremena
<vileni> Mmike: zasto je to lose?
<Mmike> vileni: zato kaj si ostao bez toga i mysql to mora s diska opet citat da napuni
<Mmike> database serveri se NE restartaju
<Mmike> osim kad moras (jer, recimo, osh promijenit config opciju koja je u runtimeu read-only)
<vileni> Mmike: ok, to ima smisla, ali kao sto rekoh, nije pornjavatorski pa je load razuman, a ionako smo u procesu vratili konekcije na node koji je trebao biti aktivan
<vileni> tako da je minimalna razlika
<vileni> i baze su razumne velicine
<Mmike> bolje bi ti bilo swapoffswaponn
<Mmike> iako, na tak malo memorije vajda nema nit veze
<vileni> ali za swapoff moram imati dovoljno mjesta u ramu?
<BotaniCar> Ne nuzno, mozes i servis skrsit kad vidi da se nema gdje pretocit'  :)  Mozda je mmike htio reci da bi to brze "restartalo" mysql :)
<vileni> hehe
<BotaniCar> Nego, jel ti upaljen SElinux na tim mysql kantama ? :)
<Mmike> pa ne
<Mmike> mislim, gasit/palit mysql ti je ista stvar
<Mmike> ak nemas mjesta, onda znaci da ce ti restart mysqla opet pojest swap
<vileni> BotaniCar: otkud si zakljucio da bi kao rhce radio na redhatoidima? :)
<vileni> Mmike: ali nije pojeo
<hrvojem> vileni: vrtis i prepare/apply-log na tom server na kojem ti radi i backup?
<BotaniCar> vileni: ma ne zakljucujem ja nista, nego se nisam mogao sjetiti kak se AppArmor zove, pa sam upotrijebio termin koji znam :)
<vileni> mysql zauzima vecinu rama, ali nije bilo problema dok ga nije innobackupex valjda izgurao u swap
<vileni> hrvojem: samo da pogledam skriptu, neznam napamet
<BotaniCar> Ahahahaha: https://medium.com/@shitHRCcantsay/let-me-remind-you-fuckers-who-i-am-e6e8b297fe47#.3sho944az 
<vileni> hrvojem: nope, nista takvo u skripti
<Mmike> vileni: znaci da si imao dosta memorije i mogao si samo swapoff napraviti
<hrvojem> znaci samo backup radite, a onda je prepare na nekom drugom stroju?
<Mmike> mslis, prepare rade a apply[log je na drugom stroju 
<vileni> Mmike: kako zakljucujes da sam imao dosta?
<Mmike> vileni: pa rekao si sad da nije pojeo swap
<vileni> uzeo je 500mb swapa
<hrvojem> Mmike: prepare == apply-log
<vileni> prije restarta
<Mmike> vileni: tesko mi je ovaj pricat :)
<Mmike> jel' zauzeo swap ili nije?
<Mmike> hrvojem: a, kuzim, krivo citao gore
<vileni> znaci prije restarta, zauzeto 3.7gb od 3.9gb rama, i 500mb od 1gb swapa
<Mmike> vileni: nakon restarta, jel' zauzeo swap?
<vileni> nakon restarta, nije dirao swap
<Mmike> znaci da si imao dovoljno memorije
<Mmike> hm, nisi
<Mmike> ck, mysql ti uzme 3.7 gigi?
<Mmike> zakaj /proc/meminfo nisi pejstao?
<Mmike> tam sve pise
<Mmike> i sad nebi filozofirali
<Mmike> jer i dalje nemas pojma koliko ti memorije mysql trosi
<vileni> Mmike: nisam rekao mysql, nego opcenito zauzeto
<vileni> mysql ima innodb_buffer_pool 3gb
<BotaniCar> aj ti ipak pejstaj meminfo :) 
<BotaniCar> Sad je vec i meni malo tesko pratiti, a navikao sam razgovarati s Klijentima :)
<vileni> mene sad zanima da li ja mogu ugasiti swap, ako proces koji mi je bitan zauzima 500mb u njemu, a imam 200mb free rama
<Mmike> ne, naravno :)
<vileni> pa eto
<BotaniCar> vileni: kak ne bi mogao, imas i umjerene sanse da proces prezivi
<BotaniCar> ;)
<Mmike> al' nisi rjesio problem
<Mmike> jer ti mysql uzme previse memorije
<vileni> Mmike: ali ti kazes da sam mogao swapoff
<vileni> a nisam
<Mmike> da, jer si rekao da ti mysql stao u memoriju nakon restarta
<vileni> pa to je bilo nakon
<Mmike> al' nisam uzeo u obzir da mu je buffer pool prazan
<Mmike> i da ce ti se opet ovo desiti
<vileni> pa vrlo vjerojatno da hoce
<Mmike> 3GB ti je previse, smanji to na 1GB
<vileni> zasto mislis da je previse
<Mmike> zato kaj ti stroj swapa? :)
<BotaniCar> :)
<nixhr> zvonimirova->kvatric->rudjer biciklom bez stajanja :D
<Mmike> 3GB ce ti zauzeti buffer pool, 1GB ti je taman jedva dosta za ok
<nixhr> mislio sam da nema sanse
<nixhr> al proslo je relativno dobro :D
<BotaniCar> nixhr: na onom bajku s malenim kotacima ili imas i nekaj vece ?!
<Mmike> nixhr: kaj si kupio elektricni bajk? :)
<vileni> Mmike: tako nesto sam i ja zakljucio danas, ali moram to sa ostatkom raspraviti :)
<Mmike> mysqltuner potjeraj i vidi kaj ovaj brije
<nixhr> BotaniCar: da na tom
<nixhr> Mmike:  nemam ;)
<BotaniCar> Svaka cast :) 
<nixhr> \o/
<BotaniCar> Muahahaha: "Invalid user xerox from 94.249.254.120" , kaj si printeri svog usera nekad znaju turit' ? 
<vileni> mozda misli da si printer
<vileni> na faksu su nas jednom blacklistali jer je printer slao spam
<jelly> kod mene u skoli su printeri radili ntp ddos amplification
<jelly> onda je bilo "koji kufer jos drzite printere i desktope na javnom segmentu"
<vileni> da, to je prvi dio problema
<vileni> ntp ddos sam imao samo sa jednog esxi ako se dobro sjecam
<vileni> sto je cudno, s obzirom na broj uredjaja na javnim ip
<jelly> jel ima koja banka u nas da daje kartice samo za chipom, bez magnetne trake?
<BotaniCar> jelly: dvojim, kartice imaju set uvijeta koje moraju zadovoljiti, a da budu POS-ready ( sto je dio tih uvjeta )moraju i traku imati.
<jelly> magstrip je grozno nesigurna.  U Finskoj navodno uredno mozes dobit karticu bez stripa, i/ili bankomati imaju posebno slot za chip, koji samo uvuce na pola da procita chip
 * jelly ne tipkala dobro
<BotaniCar> jelly: ma kod nas je nadrkavanje, valjda nikom nije interesantno povuci iz upotrebe opremu koja cita trake,a radi, pa .. 
<BotaniCar> Ili su jeftino kupili opremu koje se Finska rjesavala pa sad .. 
<jelly> valjda
<jelly> a kad pocnu stavljati skimmere kod nas, onda ce se cudit
<jelly> ako vec nisu
<BotaniCar> Bas, neobicno smo azurni u pracenju kriminalnih trendova :)
<vileni> neka na izlazu u zacretju stave skimmer, mozda im proradi placanje karticom onda
<BotaniCar> Ajmo samo reci da su im neki seniori dali otkaz, placanje/ENC ce prosljakati kad se juniori ufuraju :)
<jelly> ma jok azurni, citam clanak kod Krebs-a iz 2014
<BotaniCar> :) Ali ti nisi krimos, da jesi, vec bi usvojena znanja aplicirao :) 
<jelly> buraz vozi Prius+ 2013, za 16k ojra (13k stariji prius trejd in, i 3k kesh)
<jelly> veliko djubre
<BotaniCar> Nama je to sluzbeno vozilo. Ogroman je
<jelly> i dalje vrijedi da je vrlo lako pogaziti babu na domacim parkiralistima, ocekuje da ce cuti ak auto dolazi od iza a hibrid se samo dokotrlja
<BotaniCar> Da. Ali su joj bolje sanse nego da vozis Teslu, mozda joj pridjes bas dok benzinac pripunjava bateriju :)
<jelly> kad stavis 5 sjedala a ne 7, mozes iza staviti 8 servera
<jelly> doduse ne znam sto ce njemu, nema zenu ni djecu (bar ne legitimnu)
<BotaniCar> Vjerojatno vozi za Uber :)
<jelly> manijak se svako ljeto doveze ovamo iz amsterdama
<BotaniCar> Ili ekipu na/sa svatova :)
<jelly> uber bi tu u istri jako dobro dosao, jer su cijene tahija katastrofa
<BotaniCar> uff, frend se nedavno preselio u 'dam, vozio si je auto gore, veli da nije bas neko veselje od iskustva :)
<jelly> 15-17 sati tlake
<BotaniCar> Jao, fakat, uber vozaci dolje ne bi prezivjeli 30 sekund, pobacali bi ih taksisti u more :)
<jelly> mislim ok, prosli put je starcima dofurao "malu" telku od samo 37"
<jelly> i .nl sireve i vege djidji midji za mene :-)
<BotaniCar> Velis, starcima racun za struju duplo veci od kad imaju novi TV ;)
<jelly> nb: 37" tv tocno stane u standardni regal od prije 40 godina :->
<BotaniCar> :) 
<jelly> ima <1cm sa svake strane
<BotaniCar> Vis ti kak su nasi stari sve etalonski radili :)
<jelly> POS stoji za piece of sh*t jeli? :-)
<BotaniCar> Kaj drugo,ne ? :)
<jelly> bas me zanima dal su banke sad uvele SEPA transakcije kak spada
<jelly> mogao bi placati VPS u njemackoj SEPA trajnim nalogom
<BotaniCar> Kaj to znaci kak spada ? Ja sam primao SEPA uplate na privatni RBA tekuci jos dok sam mintao kriptonovce
<BotaniCar> Nisam nikomnista placao,doduse
<jelly> jesu li uzimali nista naknade?
<jelly> i dal se vidjela uplata odmah?
<BotaniCar> E! Imas pravo, bilo je pizdarija, sad sam se sjetio, uplatitelj n
<jelly> to bi sad trebalo biti puno bolje
<BotaniCar> nije iuzimao nista, ali je RBA uzela neku mizeriju za svoje fiktivne troskove
<BotaniCar> Ono kaj je meni bilo bitno je da je tamizerija zaista bila mizerna, i da je proslo brzo i bez administrativnog opterecenja.
<vileni> jelly: hoces reci da je dao 3 godine star auto i samo 3keur za novi?
<jelly> vileni, ne, cca, dao je 7 godina star auto i 3k, za 2g star auto
<jelly> haha, sad je nasao taj stari prius na oglasu, njemu su dali 13k, sad ga prodaju za 15k ;-)
<Mmike> https://it.slashdot.org/story/16/07/27/1342205/lastpass-accounts-can-be-completely-compromised-when-users-visit-sites
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ^^
<Mmike> pa ti koristi lastpass
<obrut> 15:30 < jelly> nb: 37" tv tocno stane u standardni regal od prije 40 godina :->
<obrut> meni je stao 39", onak, skoro na milimetar :)
<obrut> btw. last pass i te djidje... meni onak, drzanje passworda u oblaku zvuci kao cuvanje sisatih djevica u mom stanu :)
<CrazyLemon> sounds awesome to me!
#ubuntu-hr 2016-07-28
<vileni> jutro
<WebBotaniCar> Super, office je 2GB velik, triba to srknut na kucnoj vezi :( 
<WebBotaniCar> Na windowsima 10 sam, koje nisam palio ~6 mjeseci, kaj mislite oce mi windows update zatrotlat download ofisa kroz browser ? :)
<vileni> sto vise mislis o tome kako je brz to ce sporije ici :)
<WebBotaniCar> *nod*
<WebBotaniCar> Nda, trebalo bi i owncloud klijent stavit' :) 
<WebBotaniCar> Sad mi je palo napamet, bilo bi za upisat se od smijeha da sam bootao windowse nakon 6 mjesec i dokeca me poruka od Locky-a da platim bitkonje ako se hocu ulogirati :)
<vileni> da, ja sam si jucer sve instalirao opet na novi ssd
<vileni> pa dok se sjetim sve sto koristim
<Mmike> kak vam se da sve opet instaliravat?
<WebBotaniCar> Ne da.
<WebBotaniCar> Al naplacujem generiranje kljuceva za aplikaciju ciji keygen radi samo s accessom 97 :) A ne da mi se to prekucavat' u nekaj crossplatform :)
<WebBotaniCar> E, wine ! :) 
<WebBotaniCar> nisam se sjetio uopce :) 
<WebBotaniCar> mmike :* :*  ja sam telac
<Mmike> hm?
<Mmike> a virtualka?
<WebBotaniCar> Imam na poslu . Od doma delam danas, nekaj kemijam da repliciram sve bitno polako s sljake doma. 
<WebBotaniCar> Dobro dodje dual boot ionak'
<WebBotaniCar> E! Aktivirat windowse ! 
<WebBotaniCar> Tja, vec se sam :) 
<Mmike> pa doma digni virtualku
<WebBotaniCar> Mmike: directX :) 
<WebBotaniCar> Warcraft, da ga jos igram, radi na linjari :) 
<WebBotaniCar> Shinies, bells & whistles :)
<nixhr> dobar dan
<vileni> Mmike: ja sam si instalirao ubuntu umjesto mate pa zato
<vileni> tj umjesto mint
<Mmike> oho
<Mmike> i kaj sad imas?
<Mmike> MATE ili unity?
<Mmike> WebBotaniCar: pci passtrough :)
<vileni> Mmike: stavio xenial mate
<Mmike> kul
<Mmike> i, radi?
<Mmike> systemd ne jebe?
<Mmike> boota se normalno?
<Mmike> ja sad turio xenial u virtualku i nece se bootat :)
<vileni> dobio za rodjendan 240gb samsung 850 evo :)
<vileni> sve radi ok zaasd
<vileni> cak mi je philips bt slusalice odmah spojio
<vileni> ali mikrofon je nesto losije radio
<hrvojem> meni je upgrade sa trusty -> xenial nekidan prosao normalno 
<Mmike> nda, treba onaj 'novthandoff' maknut iz gruba
<Mmike> to je i na 14.04 bio bed
<Mmike> hrvojem: ti si isto unytash?
<vileni> meni server stalno faila kad pokusavam upgrade
<hrvojem> pa da, iako to mi je ova masina gdje se samo ssh-am
<hrvojem> s/samo/vecinom/
<Mmike> vileni: kak mislis - stalno?
<vileni> Mmike: stalno as in "svaki put kad probam faila a nisam nasao rjesenje za tu gresku koju javlja"
<Mmike> a greska je?
<vileni> e sad da se sjecam :)
<nixhr> http://7jokes.com/the-apple-effect/
<nixhr> LOL
<WebBotaniCar> nixhr :)
<dodobas> idiot
<infy-> Jel ovdje netko koristi nekakav IDEA IDE (Kao phpstorm, pycharm, itd.) Ako je tako, kakav je font rendering na toj javi? I koja se koristi?
<in1t3r> ja imam instaliran ali ne koristim pycharm
<Mmike> in1t3r: dodobas 
<in1t3r> :)
<in1t3r> dobar je font rendering prevelika upotreba CPU
<in1t3r> AKo hoces Java bazirani ide netbeans je bolji manje trosi CPU nego IDEA a ima slicne funkcije.
<Mmike> in1t3r: emacs
<ivoks> di ce mirka?
<jelly> http://www.yr.no/kart/#lat=44.86833&lon=13.84806&zoom=7&laga=nedb%C3%B8r&baseid=PunktUtlandet%3A3192224&proj=900913
<jelly> svugdje kisa, al u puli ne
<jelly> na rucak
<dodobas> ste culi za http://www.axilis.com
<jelly> jok
<dodobas> infy-: imam ih sve ... i imam javu kompajliranu sa infinalty font rendering patchevima ...
<dodobas> freetype od nedavno ima novi rendering engine... koji bi trebao biti kao cleartype ...
<dodobas> i navodno 2016.2 releasevi podrzavaju ono renderiranje ligatura ...
<dodobas> all in all, patchaj javu :)
<Mmike> ili uzmi - emacs :)
<dodobas> zasto ne onda spacemacs ?
<infy-> alright dodobas 
<infy-> Za konkretan project ne mogu koristit vim baš jer mi je nepoznato okruženje
<infy-> Pa nek me slobodno IDE ispravlja
<ivoks> mirka kenny08 go go go! :)
<kenny08> da da
<mirka> :))
<Mmike> vele da je u zagrebu nevrijeme
<vileni> kisa pada
<vileni> i to je to
<Mmike> ne pada nista
<Mmike> tu je ugodnih 27 s povjetarcem s pucine
<vileni> kako ne pada
<vileni> po cemu sam ja onda hodao do garaze ako to nije kisa
<jelly> ni ovdje ne pada
<jelly> al sam mokar... od znoja
<WebBotaniCar> https://vimeo.com/100270396 # masni vrh ! :) 
#ubuntu-hr 2016-07-29
<Vlado9A> Dobro jutro
<vileni> jutro
<Mmike> Vruc dan danas, vruc ce bit!
<obrut> zavisi gdje :) u Zg je trenutno relativno ugodno vani :)
<vileni> relativno kljucna rijec :)
<obrut> pa da... dok mirujes je ok :)
<obrut> dojurio sam bajkom na poso, jos uvijek se cijedi sa mene
<vileni> ja nisam bio siguran da li ce padati pa sam autom
<nixhr> jutar
<Mmike> danas ce bit pakao
<Mmike> cvrcci od 8 cvrkolje
<obrut> žežu :)
<ivoks> da?
<ivoks> ovdje je 21
<ivoks> kenny08: mirka kako napreduje instalacija klime? :)
<mirka> jos malo pa gotovo :)
<ivoks> jeste vec skinuli aplikaciju za upravljanje klimom?
<Mmike> oho
<mirka> not yet
<Mmike> remote-exploit potential :)
<kenny08> ivoks, Ma lolek i bolek :D trajati ce to jos neko vrijeme :|
<hbogner> Mmike, di si, koji dio obale?
<hbogner> ja sutra putujem na jug
<Mmike> hbogner: hvar
<Mmike> hbogner: de ces ti
<hbogner> Mmike, biograd
<Mmike> fino
<hrvojem_> Mmike: jesi vidio ovo: http://blog.launchpad.net/notifications/improved-filtering-options-for-gmail-users ?
<hrvojem_> mislim da si ti to trazio prije par mjeseci
<Mmike> ovo 'include filtering information in email headers'
<Mmike> da, vidio
<Mmike> ne koristim gmail pa mi je nebitno
<hrvojem_> ne koristim ni ja, ali sam mislio da si ti trazio tako nest
<hrvojem_> znam da je bila neka resprava oko toga
<Mmike> dada
<Mmike> znam za ovo za launchpad
<Mmike> al' dobijam hrpu mailova s drugih mailinglista
<Mmike> recimo, od openstackovog gerrita
<ivoks> kenny08: mirka jel gotovo? :D
<ivoks> osli oni na cugu
<kenny08> ivoks, pri kraju su
<ivoks> eto vidis
<vileni> lol, zvala me Jen iz IT-a
<vileni> svi u uredu su automatski pomislili na it crowd
<hbogner> i ja sam sad pomilsio to
#ubuntu-hr 2016-07-30
<jelly> buraz mi uvalio https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/wearabletech/wearables/vivoactive-hr/prod538374.html, nisam prije imao pametni sat i ovaj je vrlo zanimljiv (i tjera me da se krecem svako malo)
#ubuntu-hr 2016-07-31
<DomaMuffin> elou
#ubuntu-hr 2017-07-24
<vileni> jelly: nije bas besplatan ntop
<vileni> mislim, on je kao takav, ali za netflow trebas nprobe koji kosta
<vileni> iako ga dobijes kao akademska ustanova
<hbogner> o/
<obrut> ja sam "problem" netflow collectora rijesio tak da sam napiso svoj collector :P
<obrut> a dosta me nervira sto kad trazis top N opensource netflow collectora, uvijek ntop ispada prvi, a daleko je on vise od opensourcea
<vileni> lako za collector, ja bi nesto sto to prikazuje u lijepim graficima
<Mmike> jel' ntop ono sto ubije stroj na kojem se vrti?
<vileni> vrlo moguce
<vileni> ali ako mislis da to ubija stroja, probaj flowanalyzer :D
<vileni> https://gitlab.com/thart/flowanalyzer
<vileni> elk stack za netflow
<obrut> netflow podaci su poprilicno sturkturirani i definirani, ne znam cemu to u elk :)
<vileni> obrut: pa kako ih vizualiziras? :)
<obrut> vileni: storam u bazu i naknadno analiziras
<jelly> vileni, a nesto tipa nfdump nije dosta?
<jelly> > Collected netflow data is stored in filesystem and is limited by available storage space only. Tools are optimized for speed and filtering. nfcapd reads netflow v5, v7, v9 and IPFIX flows transparently. You need one nfcapd process for each netflow stream.
<vileni> jelly: imam i to
<vileni> nfdump i nfsen
<jelly> vidim da to koriste nasi networkingasi
<vileni> ma to radi, ali gledam bas stranicu, zadji update 2014
<vileni> sucelje nfsena izgledao kao da je iz 2005
<obrut> "Thank you for attending the Canonical Cloud StuckStack webinar. I tried calling you but was unable to reach you to discuss if there is more information or any current/ future projects that Canonical be of support to. Please let me know a convenient date/ time for a call."
<obrut> wtf !
<obrut> bolje da me nije dobio jer bi im predavanje izruzio da bi mu bilo neugodno
<vileni> stuckstack? to ono kad zapnu na nekoj verziji pa zovu Mmike da im rijesi problem bez reboota? :)
<Mmike> StuckStack wtf :)
<Mmike> obrut: kad nisi tijo da ti iz prve ruke u opustenoj atmosferi pokazem :)
<obrut> jebiga, tesko naci vremena za opustanje ovih dana...
<vileni> skinem ubuntu 16.04 amd64 i nikako da se pokrene instalacija
<vileni> i slucajno skinem jos jednom
<vileni> i gledam kako je uspio 2 istog imena skinuti
<vileni> i onda tek skuzim da je jedan arm64 a drugi amd64
<Hrki> jelly: samo ntop je free, a kaj je sa nprobe-om ?
<Hrki> https://shop.ntop.org/cart.php
 * jelly nema pojma sto je nprobe
<Hrki> vidi kakve cjenike imaju :D
<ivoks> http://dnevnik.hr/folder/zanimljivosti/gorko-je-plakao-dok-je-gledao-dunkirk-sudionik-te-bitke-porucio-covjecanstvu-sto-ga-ide---483713.html
<ivoks> e nes ti naseg novinara
<ivoks> U tih je devet dana poginulo nešto više od 68 tisuća britanskih vojnika
<ivoks> to je ziher s wikipedije prepisao, a da nije procitao recenicu do kraja
<ivoks> British
<ivoks> 68,111 killed, wounded or captured (~3,500 killed)
<Mmike> jelly: de si ti uzimao onaj staticki kompajlirani povray sta sam ti dao?
<jelly> od tebe? :-)
<Mmike> ok, naso sam :)
<Mmike> jelly: taj ne radi, dobijam 'illegal instruction'
<Mmike> moram ponovo skompajlisat
<jelly> amd64?
<jelly> 2370977daae6e8242d44cf6c9e02d8b4  povray
<jelly> -rwxr-xr-x 1 jelly jelly 6448344 Sep 22  2016 povray
<jelly> fakat, 
<jelly> [2265851.630236] traps: povray[17305] trap invalid opcode ip:4baa60 sp:7ffcba61d170 error:0 in povray[400000+61a000]
<Mmike> jelly: http://jebo.me/pas/2
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> oh, well
<jelly> nesto su potrgali u kernelu valjda
<Mmike> popravili se kaze :)
<obrut> Hrki: sta planiras s netflowom ? za sta ti treba ?
<jelly> ne radi mi ni na ženijalovom #869581
<jelly> erm. 4.4.0-83-generic
<jelly> em clipboard em selection
<ivoks> meni je zaba netbanking prestao raditi zbog buga u kernelu
<ivoks> od svih aplikacija, samo se java potrgala :)
<ivoks> ispravilo se kasnije, ali me iznenadilo da java prestane raditi, dok sve ostalo, bar se tako cinilo, radi ok
<jelly> to nije cudno da se java potrgala, poceli su dodavati fichure iz grsecurityja, ali se nisu sjetili dodavati i exceptione
<jelly> mađari uhapsili klinca koji je prijavio katastrofalne security propuste u sustavu za kupovinu karata budimpestanskog ZET-a (BKK) -- passwordi spremljeni u plaintextu, admin sucelje dostupno izvana sa trivijalnim passwordom, sql injections galore
<jelly> http://translate.google.com/translate?u=https%3A%2F%2Fgeektimes.ru%2Fpost%2F291367%2F&hl=en&langpair=auto|en&tbb=1&ie=UTF-8
<sillyslux> lol to je bio t-systems
<sillyslux> https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/45-000-facebook-users-leave-one-star-ratings-after-hackers-unjust-arrest/
<sillyslux> kosta milijun godisnje
<jelly> to je samo support
<jelly> a koliko su jos dali za razvoj ni ne pise
<sillyslux> to!
<jelly> ono, cim je ovo moguce, znaci da ti je aplikacija totalno smece: > Teen hacks company using browser's DevTools
<jelly> i da nema nikakav input validation
<sillyslux> devtoolsi ftw lol
<ivoks> https://www.instagram.com/p/BWkfpz3HDdU/
<ivoks> hebes auto kad nemas novaca za ZG tablice
<jelly> pa pise da je rentacar
<ivoks> a da fakat :)
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/kanaderi-gase-pozare-kod-drnisa-i-iznad-tisnog/984546.aspx
<ivoks> ziher pijani englezi
<sillyslux> uh te kanaderi su mi poletjeli 10m iznad kuce kad su dosli po vodu
<jelly> > BKK was paying around $1 million per year for maintenance [...] The beneficiary of this humongous contract is a local company called T-Systems 
<jelly> heh, local company koja je slucajno IT za DT Grupu
<ivoks> imaju oni vise IT-a :)
<jelly> to ce biti zanimljiva bruka za DT, s obzirom da se pokusavaju profilirati kao privacy i security aware provider
<sillyslux> da to, oduvijek, a i problemi vec oduvijek
<jelly> kisa, konacno
<jelly> skoro uvijek zaobidje cosak od istre
<jelly> http://en.blitzortung.org/live_lightning_maps.php?map=14
<Hrki> obrut: netflow mi treba da vidim koje stranice posjecuju useri na mrezi
<Hrki> mislim da je to bolje nego proxy
<Hrki> router ima opciju ta to, ak da mi treba samo neki listener s obzirom da nprobe nije besplatan, neznam kaj da koristim :D
<obrut> Hrki: standardno routeri exportaju samo IP adrese, za "stranice" trebas i DPI podrsku
<obrut> baci pogled i na pmacct... jelly je vec spominjao i nfsen
<jelly> a za https nece raditi ni DPI
<obrut> da, barem ne sto se tice URL-a, moze se izvuci eventualno fqdn sajta
<sillyslux> what is now considered to be one of the worst government IT disasters ever...
<sillyslux> http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/keys-kingdom-leaked-by-sweden-exposing-millions-data-military-secrets-eu-secure-intranet-1631565
<sillyslux> major lol
<jelly> > STA uploaded its entire database onto cloud servers
<jelly> debili
#ubuntu-hr 2017-07-25
 * Mmike opet ima Balasevica u uhu :D
<obrut> ... mozda bi i sretno zivjeli... samo da si ti... nasla pravi put ... do mog tuznog srrrrrrrca !
<CrazyLemon> :'
<obrut> i ? komentari na tour ? :)
<Mmike> obrut: to :D
 * Mmike nije gledao tour
<Mmike> al' sa zanimanjem prati sto ce biti u Madjarskoj
<Mmike> vele da ce Kubica opet testirati
<Mmike> a to bi bilo zanimljivo
<obrut> ali CrazyLemon je gledo :)
<CrazyLemon> obrut žalim za uranom ali sam sretan za froomea :D
<obrut> sad treba cekat Vueltu i nadat se da ce bit kakve akcije
<obrut> ja u pravilu ne navijam za nikog, ali bih bio sretniji da je Uran pobjedio :)
<obrut> Froome mi nije simpatican ... covjek je robot, gleda u powermetar i to je to
<CrazyLemon> marginal gains :D
<CrazyLemon> ali ne kužim koji vrag je bio sa svim tim biciklima..nonstop trebalo mjenjat bicikle
<CrazyLemon> ili je di2 takvo sranje ili koji vrag
<obrut> pa da... moj jeftinjak servisiram jednom godisnje i sve radi kak spada :) a njihove pile od 10kEUR, ekipa servisera, ovo ono, stalno sranja
<obrut> i meni se cini da taj di2 ne valja... odnosno, sve sto dodatno komplicira stvar ima vise sanse da se sjebe
<obrut> a sve sto radi na "radio" mozes i sjebat kakvo god da napredno kodiranje imali
<obrut> treba slozit jammer i doc na mjesto gdje krece strmi uspon pri kraju i sve ih ujebat :)
<obrut> a jos kad bi mogo proizvoljno mijenjat brzine drugima, to bi bilo priceless :)
<CrazyLemon> :D
<obrut> pocinje me noga bolit, nadam se da cu moc vozit nazad u Zg :P
<jelly> koliko imas km
<Mmike> uran? Pluton? Neutron?
<obrut> jelly: ak mene pitas, oko 140 :)
<obrut> Mmike: Rigoberto :)
<obrut> i ne znam zasto Pluton mijesas s planetima :)
<Mmike> Za razliku od Neutrona, kojeg nisam, jel? :)
<jelly> obrut, !
<obrut> Mmike: hahaha :) procitah Neptun :)
<Mmike> da, disleksija dodje s godinama :D
<obrut> totalno sam omasio ceo fudbal :)
<jelly> ha, ima #ubuntu-rs i #ubuntu-ba
<Hrki> jelly: vezano za dpi i url adrese, pa kako da se onda nagleda dns requestovi?? moram bas napraviti svoj dns server ili koristiti nest tipa opendns pa tamo viditi requestove ?
<jelly> dns upite mozes pratiti, to nema veze sa https
<jelly> i mozes korelirati ali nije pouzdano
<sillyslux> There aren't many people in the world who can justifiably call Mark Zuckerberg a dumb-ass, but Elon Musk is probably one of them.
<sillyslux> lol treba nam vise ovoga
<sillyslux> https://arstechnica.com/?p=1137473
<Mmike> ali, zucerberg je dumb-ass
<sillyslux> prozivanje prepucavanje i popcorn
<jelly> wtf, > Veliki dio tih prihoda zahvaljuje se popularnosti YouTubea, koji sada ima oko 1,5 milijardi posjetitelja mjesečno, a koji prosječno dnevno provode 60 minuta na YouTubeu.
<jelly> tko gleda youtube sat vremena dnevno?!
<jelly> vjerojatno roditelje djece koja gledaju crtice
<sillyslux> i to 1500000000 njih
<obrut> sirotinja koja nema za deezer i slicne usluge koriste jubito za slusanje muzike :P
<obrut> i takvi nabiju dosta prosjeka
<sillyslux> tesko mi je vjerovati da tolko ljudi uopce imaju interneta
<sillyslux> pa lazu
<sillyslux> i zajebavaju
<sillyslux> i prevarivaju
<sillyslux> ...i kradu
<sillyslux> treba in oduzet sredstva koje su nakupile i otplatit dugove stim
<sillyslux> pa po meni nek to bude 260 mrd € a ne 2,6
<sillyslux> i imaju oni to u gotovini...
<vileni> haha, bas
<sillyslux> jesi cuo ono s mercedesom? prijavijo sam sebe, pa ce tako izbjegnit kaznu
<ivoks> also... ja putujem plesom cestom, ali moram reci da nisam znao da kod nas dolaze sirokotrupni zrakoplovi
<sillyslux> drugi koji se sam prijavi, njemu ce kazna bit nesto manja
<sillyslux> mislim da to bio vw
<sillyslux> ivoks, bio je neki veliki antonov u zg prije god dana
<ivoks> ma ja govorim o sirokotrupnim putnickim
<ivoks> danas sam vidio slijetanje b777
<sillyslux> ah znaci daimler prvi, nece biti novcano kaznjen, vw drugi platit ce manje a porsche audi i bmw ceka puna kazna
<sillyslux> ceka ne jos, ovo je tek nesto novo
<obrut> o cemu vi to ? kakve prijave ? sta mercedes ? :)
<sillyslux> http://rss.slashdot.org/~r/Slashdot/slashdot/~3/5Pt6AvL2HvQ/german-automakers-formed-a-secret-cartel-in-the-90s-to-collude-on-diesel-emissions-says-report
<obrut> ma svi lazu na tim testovima :)
<sillyslux> ovo je nesto drugo
<sillyslux> laz na testu je jedno a nezakonite tajne dogovore nesto drugo
<sillyslux> a daimler se sam prijavio sbog toga, mislio vw da ce prvi, pa da izbjegne kaznu
<obrut> a sto je s javno-tajnim nezakonitim dogovorima proizvodjaca kompjuterske opreme :P
<sillyslux> pa te tajne nezakonite dogovore ima svuda
<sillyslux> ali nece se svi sami prijavit :P
<obrut> pa nisu blesavi.. kad bi ja sebe prijavio za sve sto tajim, dobio bi 10 dozivotnih :)
<sillyslux> jasno ti je  da ima javni #ubuntu-hr log
<obrut> znam, zato i ne pisem prekrsaje
<sillyslux> ...
<obrut> tipa da sam neki dan u dokument napiso cat ... | grep ... i ubio macku
<Mmike> pjebemti
<Mmike> umire mi intergent
<Mmike> svako malo
<sillyslux> "we will stop updating and distributing the Flash Player at the end of 2020" https://blogs.adobe.com/conversations/2017/07/adobe-flash-update.html
<obrut> ne znam sto taj flash vec ne umre jednom u najgorim mukama
<jelly> HRT3 00:05	Na rubu znanosti: Michael Tellinger - Ubuntu
<sillyslux> evo zakasnio :)
<sillyslux> http://tvprofil.net/show/5361996/na-rubu-znanosti-michael-tellinger-ubuntu
<sillyslux> mhh kao da nije nista vezano uz it
#ubuntu-hr 2017-07-26
<ivoks> jutro
<obrut> i tak... kaze Red Hat... da bi imao podrsku za RHEL HA, treba uzet osnovnu RHEL pretplatu... al da bi dosao do repoa s HA paketima, e za to plati dodatnu pretplatu :P
<obrut> srecom pa se paketi nalaze na instalacijskom DVD-u
<Mmike> Doso mi update za telefon :)
<obrut> meni stalno dolaze neki apdejti za telefon
<jelly> meni je isto dosao update, dosao buraz i updateao mi telefon sa OnePlus 1 na 3T
<jelly> obrut, ak oces besplatni redhat ha, instaliraj oracle linux
<obrut> ja necu, boli me kuki za redhat i ha... ako customer hoce red hat, nek plati
<jelly> koji je, inace, "skroz" drukciji od EL ;-)
<vileni_> topic je malo zastario
<vileni_> nema vise forda, a i 17.10 ce sad
<jelly> nema vise topikaaaaaa nema vise mesecaaaa
<obrut> el ima tko kakvu "bazu" HR imena i prezimena /
<jelly> ebenti, prvi dan na poslu, skrsio se storidj, treba popravljati na 10-15 servera odjednom...
<jelly> sva sreca pa je stari storage, na kojem je uglavnom krama i nebitne stvari
<obrut> bolje prvi dan na poslu nego u sred godisnjeg :)
<jelly> a i to
<jelly> storageu je ispao 1 od 2 kontrolera jos u petak, a danas kad su dosli ibm-ovci mijenjati je odlucio dobiti suradnju
<vileni_> jelly: kad ce biti "prvi dan na novom poslu"? :)
<jelly> nije se dovoljno skrsilo za takav komentar ;-)
<jelly> loool, studenti ne zele radit dosadne, slabo placene poslove
<obrut> studenti ne zele radit
<jelly> > Stoga, uvodimo nagradu za svakog radnika (studenta, stalno zaposlenog preko Iskona ili agencije) koji nam proslijedi životopis studenta. Uvjet za nagradu je da taj preporučeni student ostane raditi najmanje 2 mjeseca.
<sillyslux> nista  bez studije, osjetim miris diskriminacije
<jelly> isplata preko SC ugovora je puno jeftinija od alternativa
<vileni_> jelly: koliko je satnica?
<jelly> pojma, moram pitati, mozda 20?
<vileni_> ne treba, samo okvirno me zanima
<vileni_> neznam nikoga tko bi radio tako nesto :)
<jelly> nisam ni pasteao sto se radi, ali vjerujem ;-)
<jelly> (ako nekog zanima, posaljem)
<jelly> (dobije i tih 200kn na kraju 2 mjeseca, samo nek plati pivu ;-)
<jelly> postar u puli donio samo papiric umjesto pisma
<Mmike> ubili me komarci
<Mmike> u-bi-li
<Mmike> jelly: ti bi mogo znat
<Mmike> jelly: de da namjestim http_proxy env varijablu globalno za sve usere? /etc/profile ?
<jelly> Mmike, /etc/environment ?
<jelly> stigao mi je jubilarni pdf izvod od banke broj 1337
#ubuntu-hr 2017-07-27
<vileni_> jelly: sta za preporuku se dobije 200kn? :)
<jelly> da
<jelly> za preporuku nekoga tko ne pobjegne glavom bez obzira nakon tjedan dana
<obrut> svatko tko dodje u telekom pobjegne vrlo brzo... samo najhrabriji ostaju :)
<hbogner> o/
<jelly>   \o
<obrut> svatko tko dodje u telekom pobjegne vrlo brzo... samo najhrabriji ostaju :)
<obrut> hmm, u krivim screenu repeat :P
<hbogner> tko mi kriv kad dd-am diskove, pa ti sad cekaj hrvoje
<hbogner> kaj ima ljudovi?
<obrut> hbogner: nista, cekamo da dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/null zavrsi
<hbogner> :P
<obrut> ilitiga pretacemo iz supljeg u prazno :)
<vileni_> doslovno najbolji opis
<obrut> hbogner: jel visis stogod na Korani/Mreznici ?
<obrut> iako ajd, danas nije bas neko vrijeme... al inace ? :)
<hbogner> obrut, nisam vec 2 jedna bio na korani/mreznici, inace se znam otic okupat bas na to usce :D
<hbogner> preuredjujemo stan pa smo slabi s vremenom
<obrut> pa nista bolje nego kad se nasljakas i pred mrak odes na kupanac
<jelly> jel tamo zima za kupanje, koja je temp vode
<hbogner> obrut, nocas smo zavrsili u 2:30, otisao doma spavat i ujutro na posao
<hbogner> jelly, sad je zima, kisa padala zadnja dva dana, nocas bila temp zraka 15°
<hbogner> ali inace po ljetu ugodno
<obrut> jelly: inace voda bude pretopla, onak, nemos se rashladit
<hbogner> za kupanje
<hbogner> obrut, mreznica je hladnija od korane
<obrut> je, nesto hladnija je, ali i dalje ugodna
<hbogner> ali da, voda ugodna
<obrut> ja na Mreznicu uglavnom idem tamo blizu Slunja, u Primislju
<obrut> definitivno manje ljudi nego na ostalom dijelu toka :)
<hbogner> tamo nikad nisam bio
<hbogner> mi smo znali otici uzvodno od duge rese
<hbogner> malo uzvodno
<obrut> to planiram jedan vikend s zenom u kajaku proci.. ostavit auto u Duga Resi, utrpat se u vlak, otici dvije stanice i vratit se s kajakom
<obrut> kajak stane u ruksak pa nije bed :)
<hbogner> na napuhavanje?
<obrut> da
<obrut> kad ga vidis, ne bi nikad reko da se da stisnut na tako malo :)
<obrut> i ekipa misli da je plasticni :) prosli vikend se svadjali otac i sin jel plasticni ili ne kad smo doplovili do njih :) a nedavno na jarunu me frajer tjero iz malog jezera jer se na njega smije samo na napuhancima :)
<vileni_> obrut: daj neki lik
<vileni_> ja bi kajakao po losinju
<vileni_> *link
<hbogner> vileni_, samo za tebe: https://www.amazon.com/Naughty-Inflatable-Sheep-Backdoor-Pleasure/dp/B00N39DJO4
<obrut> vileni_: http://www.gumotexboats.com/seawave-inflatable-kayaks  taj imam i taj je presuper za more sto se tice napuhanaca
<obrut> vileni_: nas distributer: https://matis.com.hr/proizvod/gumotex-seawave/
<vileni_> hbogner: vidio sam i gorih stvari na skype chatu sa kolegama s posla :)
<vileni_> uf, dobar je ali kosta
<obrut> inace, velika je vjerojatnost da cemo za nekih dva tjedna zena i ja bas oko Losinja kajakarti :)
<vileni_> nadao sam se da ce biti tipa 2-3k :D
<obrut> vileni_: mislim da je to top model sto se tice kajaka na napuhavanje za more 
<vileni_> obrut: mi smo tek negdje 30.8 na losinju
<obrut> vileni_: zaboravi na one iz decathlona i intersporta, ti su sranje, ali fakat jesu
<vileni_> ne volim ici tamo kad je sezona na vrhuncu
<obrut> probao sam veslat u tim jeftinijim, preglomazni su, smeta za veslanje, spori su.. onaj, sve lose
<vileni_> obrut: mislim da mi je jeftinije uzeti obicni i ostaviti na losinju
<obrut> isplati se pljunit pare i kupit nesto sto valja, a trajace godinama
<vileni_> s obzirom da bi ja to samo ponekad
<vileni_> nisu ni "obicni" nesto prejeftini :)
<sillyslux> 1000€, 10 voznje u 10 godina, znaci 10€ svaka...
<obrut> sillyslux: dozivljaj nema cijenu :)
<sillyslux> hah
<obrut> evo prosli vikend isli Koranom, od nesto iza Slunja do Veljuna... priceless, cijelim putem vidjeli 10 ljudi i to koncentriranih na 2 mjesta
<obrut> a uskoro cemo ici na visednevnu turu oko otoka, spavat na nedostupnim plazama...
<sillyslux> uuu
<sillyslux> k...
<sillyslux> kay
<sillyslux> moguli ja svama?
<obrut> nabavi kajak pa mozes :) moj ce biti krcat (zena i ja i gomila stvari) :)
<ivoks> kakav major success
<vileni_> obrut: zvuci super, samo nemam gdje sa bebom od 6 i pol mjeseci za to vrijeme :)
<sillyslux> hah nista onda
<ivoks> Mmike: uspjeli smo uvjeriti najveceg ucjenjivaca u IT industriji da popusti :)
<jelly> cicko?
<jelly> orakl?
<ivoks> iznenadio bi se
<Mmike> ivoks: ne znam kaj bi ti reko
<ivoks> znam da ne znas :)
<ivoks> ti nikad ne znas kaj bi rekao :D
<Mmike> mislim, znam kaj ti bi reko
<Mmike> al' nesmijem na glas
<obrut> reci reci !
<Mmike> obrut: kad si nazad u zg ti?
<jelly> nece rec, znas da kad ivoks pise nesto na kanal, to mora biti bez referenci, zamumuljeno i zakukuljeno
<obrut> Mmike: nekim cudom sam trenutno u zg :)
<Mmike> dzaba to, kad ja nisam :D
<Mmike> jelly: on to voli tako :)
<jelly> mozda, al ovo nije #canonical-hr nego #ubuntu-hr
<jelly> ak ne smijes pricat, bolje nemoj pricat nista...
<sillyslux> nnn da
<Mmike> jelly: velim, ne znam sto bih rekao :D
<Mmike> mogu sam potvrditi ono sto pricam stoljecima - mongodb je drek
<jelly> velis
<jelly> al i mysql se popravio, nije mi 20 godina trebalo
<jelly> s/mi/ni/; pa mozda ce i mongodb
<obrut> ono kad izvadis kosticu iz sljive, sljivu bacis u smece, a kosticu stavis u usta :P
<jelly> yum
<jelly> kazna za napustanje djeteta... moze biti oduzimanje skrbnistva # mission accomplished?
<jelly> uh, ko me tjerao da ukljucujem xenial-updates
<jelly> sad mi upgradea Mesa na 17.0, tko zna sto ce se potrgati
<jelly> ibm tech support... se dva dana ne zna spojiti na serijski port na starom storage kontroleru
<obrut> jel naplacaju po satu/danu ?
<jelly> ne, mi njima placamo ugovor u kojem pise 5/11 NBD FIX
<jelly> next business day fix.
<jelly> problem prijavljen prosli petak.
<jelly> veli kolega <Igor> evo me nazad u firmi <Igor> i šta smo napravili? <Igor> ništa! <Igor> komedija <Igor> došli tamo <Igor> probali telnet <Igor> vidjeli da ne radi <Igor> rekao mu d se spoji na serijski <Igor> ali ne može <Igor> mora stisnuti ctrl+break <Igor> njegov thinkpad nema break <Igor> malo se porječkali <Igor> jer je htio otići i ponovno doći sutra <Igor> tražio sam to napismeno <Igor> otišao je po drugu tipkovnicu <
<jelly> Igor> pa se vraćamo u dc
<jelly> najbolja stvar... treba lupit serial Break signal da se serial probudi, a u Puttyju to ima u context meniju
<jelly> nije mu trebala druga tipkovnica, stovise, u puttyju Ctrl-Break ne salje serial break nego ^C :-)
<jelly> pa kad dodje sa drugom tipkovnicom opet ne bu radilo...
<obrut> igor b ili ? :)
<ivoks> bezos najbogatiji covjek na svijeut
<ivoks> kak cu si kupiti 3310 i otkantat sve ove baljezgarije
<Mmike> ivoks: kupi si iphone :)
<Mmike> pa ces skuzit kaj je baljezkgarija
 * Mmike je vec 3 mjeseca na iphonetu, cim odem na godisnji eto mene nazad na androidu
<obrut> godisnji.. jedva cekam, jos 2 tjedna... ak me Saudijci ne zajebu...
<obrut> wtf
<obrut> nesto mi je pogasilo vecinu virtualki
<pav> obrut: nešto?
<obrut> ne znam zasto, ali u 21:38 mi je zaustavljeno 10-tak virtualki, a nemam pojma zasto
<obrut> ja nisam nist radio
<obrut>  ceilometer-poll invoked oom-killer: ...
<obrut> nabijem ga na kitu
<obrut> vrijeme je za kupit jos memorije :P 32 GB je premalo za ovu kantu
<sillyslux> 32fg?
<sillyslux> fucking gigabyte
<sillyslux> mozda ne valjaju, daj meni :)
<Mmike> ceilometer :)
#ubuntu-hr 2017-07-28
<ivoks> materinu
<ivoks> rekao sam vam za ovo sa nasim ministarstvom i njemackim bazama?
<Mmike> ja nisam cuo :)
<Mmike> tj, citao
<Mmike> aj opet
<ivoks> dakle
<ivoks> drzava daje novac za poticanje u turizmu
<ivoks> imaju program za sufinanciranje izlazaka na sajmove i promociju
<ivoks> to im EU daje novce za to
<ivoks> velim ja 'zakon, idem se prijaviti za sajmove, VB, N, S, CAN, USA i AUS su ono sto mi gadjamo'
<ivoks> medjutim, postoje uvjeti, naravno, sve 5
<ivoks> uvjeti su da se sajam mora nalazi na popisue jedne od dviju baza podataka
<ivoks> obje su njemacke
<ivoks> i obje baze propisuju sajmove za njemacke izlagace, koji su naravno zemlja br. po turizmu
<ivoks> pa su tako i ti sajmovi orijentirani prema njemackoj, ceskoj, poljskoj, slovackoj...
<ivoks> tako da... drzava nece subencionirati dopremanje novog novca u EU, nego samo subvencionira rotaciju istog novca unutar unije
<ivoks> i mozes se je...
<ivoks> ako cu ici izlagati cesima i slovacima, dobit cu 80% subvencija
<ivoks> ako su ici izlagati svedjanima i norvezanima, dobit cu kitu
<ivoks> tak da znate kada sljedeci put primijetite aute sa istocnim tablicama; to mi subvencioniramo i zovemo
<ivoks> iako, nije u poljskoj opce lose
<ivoks> eto, rant...
<ivoks> i to nije neki bed
<ivoks> najgore je sto mi svoj turizam orijentiramo prema bazi podataka iz njemacke
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> pa to je i ocekivano, u biti
<Mmike> njemacka i sateliti 
<Mmike> sinoc sam zalio dve britanke 
<Mmike> dosle, sjele pusit, reko, ok, cak nisu nit glasne pre jako bile
<Mmike> pol 2 bilo
<obrut>  žalio ili zalio ? ako je ovo drugo, s čim ? :P
<Mmike> i onda, dodje treca, nesh se hihocu
<Mmike> i sve tri skinu gace
<Mmike> i idu pisat
<Mmike> i ja reko, e, alo, ovoono
<Mmike> ova jedna me pogleda i srednji prst mi pokaze, tak cuceci
<Mmike> e, reko
<Mmike> taman bilo vode u bazenu od deteta :)
<Mmike> uzeo lavor, napunio, i zalio
<Mmike> jedna mokra skroz, druga taktak, treca bila predaleko
<Mmike> popizdila
<obrut> pih, da meni dodje zenka, sjedne pusit i skine gace, ja ju ne bi zalio vodom :)
<Mmike> obrut: znam, ti bi pustio da te popisa, golden shower lover... :) svakom svoje :)
<Mmike> ugl, britanci su uzasni
<hbogner> a di su sjedile Mmike ?
<Mmike> na stepenicama tu iza kuce
<Mmike> znas kak su dalmatinske kuce u mjestima, oko njih su kale, uske ulicice
<hbogner> da, i tu su isle pisat
<hbogner> ?
<Mmike> i ovo je lokalcima mjesto za duvanje jer prek zime tu nema nikog kak su svi starosjedioci poumirali 
<Mmike> hbogner: da, britanke 
<Mmike> naliju se i boli ih neka stvar
<Mmike> doduse, par dana prije su i lokalke dosle pisat, al njima kad sam podviknuo odmah su se pokupile sa 'skuzojte, nismo znoli da je ovod neko...' 
<Mmike> i vise nisu dolazili :)
<hbogner> trebo si ti po njima pisat, kako kaze internet: da pokazes dominaciju :D
<Mmike> hbogner: ma, imam sad spreman waterblaster :)
<Mmike> onaj za klince
<Mmike> samo kaj je stavim alkoholni ocat u njega :D :D
<hbogner> al napuni ga urinom, sdtavre je u mirisu :D
<Mmike> da, to nesmijem bas
<Mmike> ocat nije toksican niti nagriza kozu
<Mmike> a smrdi
<hbogner> macji ili pseci urin, i onda: nisma ja nista, pas je
<Mmike> https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/cSMAAOSwqBJXWqbx/s-l300.jpg <- ovak nest imam :)
<jelly> linkedin je poceo biti malo smisleniji
<jelly> sad mi nudi    [42]ManpowerGroup [43]Python Developer                                                                                                           
<jelly> i              [20]ManpowerGroup [21]VODITELJ IT PODRÅ KE                                                                                                        
<hbogner> Mmike, da ovo nije ona tvoja: https://www.dalmacijadanas.hr/turisticka-nekultura-na-hvaru-pijana-strankinja-vrsila-nuzdu-pored-kafica
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> pojma
<vileni_> http://i.imgur.com/eAwdKEC.png
<datase> ^image/png 550x707 624.1KiB :: 77,917 views :: safe for work
<vileni_> https://isitdns.com/
<obrut> it is not always dns, sometimes is preferipv6 :)
<sillyslux> http://sysadminday.com/
<Mmike> kakva glupost
<Mmike> nemrem ilo koristit jer - nemam licencu?!
<vileni_> da
<obrut> hmm, u ono doba dok sam ja radio s tim, bez licence mozes koristit samo dio ilo funkcionalnosti, za konzolu i pizdarije je trebalo instalirat licencu
<obrut> i ono, platis 80k kuna za server, i onda jos plati licencu za komadic hardvera koji je unutra :P
<vileni_> da, mozes rebootati server
<vileni_> a konzola i ostalo je opcionalno
<vileni_> u 2 razine nadoplate
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> picke
<Mmike> doduse, ipmitool radi ok
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> imam konzolu tamo, doduse malo jadnu
<vileni_> ipmitool za hp?
<ivoks> https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/07/26/marketo_forgot_to_renew_domain/?mt=1501246636911
<ivoks> panjevi
<jelly> Mmike, mozes koristit, ali ne najzanimljivije stvari
<jelly> mozes dobit textcons na ssh
<ivoks> britanci jesu uzas
<ivoks> meni su dvije curke, plave, zgodne, 19-20 godina, covjek bi pomislio andjeli, totalno unistile apartman
<ivoks> morao sam fotelju na kemijsko ciscenje
<ivoks> lako za srednji prst i to
<ivoks> neg te cure su zivjele u apartmanu gdje su hodale po hrani i gdje su iz kora lubenica, koje su bile posvuda, izlazili crvi
<ivoks> kak mozes zivjeti u tome, nije mi jasno
<Mmike> ides
<sillyslux> plave zgodne cure? :(
<jelly> plava zgodna divljač
<jelly> ivoks, imas njihove podatke, slikas i posramis ih na fejsu
<ivoks> uzele su bijeli rucnik, za tusiranje
<ivoks> i otisle s time na plazu
<Mmike> mislim da moram pocistit ventilator i hladnjak na x220
<Mmike> na 98C je sad, i vidim kak se procesor sam throttla 
<sillyslux> ola
<sillyslux> thermald?
<sillyslux> kak tako kasno?
<sillyslux> ili nepomaze?
<sillyslux> najboje je fanless
<Mmike> thermald je govno
<Mmike> sillyslux: nije kasno, svi ti inteli po laptopima rade do 99C bez beda, na 105C se upali throttling u samom procesoru
<Mmike> thermald drzi CPU (bar u ubuntuu) na 75C
<Mmike> sto je stupidno za popizdit
<Mmike> dokumentacije nigdje
<Mmike> nisamuspio nac nacin kak to ugasit
<sillyslux> vau, ja sam godine trazio kak to upalit i sad ga drzim na 60
<Mmike> sillyslux: pa, al'
<Mmike> ubij mi stroj, postane neuoptrebljic
<Mmike> jer stalno forsa procesor da se halta
<Mmike> sillyslux: recimo, na W520, imao sam trusty, povray renda neki drek za 5 minuta, recimo
<Mmike> upgrade na xenial, thermald, povray renda taj isti drek 9 minuta
<sillyslux> hm mislim moj ne zna haltat nego sam smanjit brzinu
<Mmike> jer thermald skuzi da je cpu pretopal i pocne forsat C5-6-7 stateove u CPUu
<Mmike> i ovaj stane
<Mmike> ma isti kufer
<Mmike> kad sam trusty gurnuo na 4.4 kernel, onnda mi je to instalirao thermald
<Mmike> al' to samo stopam/disejblam, i sve radi ok
<Mmike> na xenialu to ne radi 
<sillyslux> xenial radi isto ali bez thermalda?
<Mmike> ne, na xenialu nemres ugasit thermald
<Mmike> tj, ugasis ga
<Mmike> al' se ovaj i dalje throtla
<Mmike> neki kufer neda CPUju da ode preko 75C
<sillyslux> sta ti kaze cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<sillyslux> ili cpufreq-info?
<Mmike> nebitno
<Mmike> to ne radi vise :)
<sillyslux> vau
<Mmike> (nemam xenial nigdje trenutno pa ti nemrem rec)
<sillyslux> neznam
<Mmike> al' sjecam se da to nikakve koristi
<Mmike> ja stavim CPU na performance
<Mmike> al' ovaj ga i dalje throttla
<Mmike> nije samo thermald nego i u kernelu neka govna
<Mmike> ugl, sranje
<Mmike> idem se kupat
<Mmike> poceo mi godisnji :)
<sillyslux> haha ajd
<jelly> meni na xenialu T420s ide do 85-86C
<sillyslux> pa neznam, puno mi se to cini
<sillyslux> ajde 85... ali 98 je ipak previse
#ubuntu-hr 2018-07-23
<SilverSpace> dan
#ubuntu-hr 2018-07-24
<ivoks> pa kaj ima
<ivoks> zamro kanal
<ivoks> Mmike: jesi ziv?
<Mmike> ivoks, ziv!
<ivoks> ajde, dobro je cuti
<Mmike> ivoks, laganica ovih dana, trebat ce jos mjesec/dva dok dodjem k sebi 100%
<ivoks> oporavak zavrsio?
<ivoks> uh
<Mmike> pa ovaj propisani jest, nisam u toplicama vise
<ivoks> jel bar mozes cevape krkat?
<Mmike> mogu mogu
<Mmike> iako preferiram pljeskavice i ramsteke :D
<ivoks> ma stogod :)
<ivoks> moram priznati da je office365 skroz ok
<ivoks> kosta slicno kao google, a nudi mnogo vise
<sillyslux> jos ces ti okrenit leda open sorsu
<ivoks> ha gle
<ivoks> open source je u svemu ovome
<ivoks> pobijedio je
<ivoks> nije vise 'rak', 'komunizam' ili nesto takvo; sve velike IT kompanije dozivljavaju open source kao jedan od vidova razvoja softvera
<sillyslux> rak... lol
<ivoks> i ako pogledamo servere i mobitele, igra veliku ulogu
<ivoks> iot je prakticki samo linux
<ivoks> cloud je prakticki samo linux
<sillyslux> a je i desktop
<sillyslux> (u mene)
<ivoks> forsirati ga i na desktop, gdje nije uspio desetljecima, je u biti igrati za protivnike
<ivoks> npr... svi mislmo kako je vettel (ili tko vec) najbolji vozac na svijetu
<ivoks> a tko zna, mozda covjek ni nema vozacku dozvolu
<ivoks> tako gdje je dobar je najbolji i svi ga takvog znamo
<ivoks> da gazi ljude po cesti svi njegovi uspjesi u F1 bi bili irelevantni
<ivoks> tako i linux na desktopu samo ubija linux
<ivoks> :)
<sillyslux> oh ima tu nesto
<sillyslux> ipak se ja necu pribacit na macOS/windows
<ivoks> mada moram reci... ubuntu ima neke stvari puno ljepse rijesene nego li macos
<sillyslux> ali mi triba pomalo i macOS i windows
<ivoks> meni treba ms office, na zalost
<ivoks> za stvari koje nisu vezane za ubuntu, canonical i sl
<ivoks> vec za skolu koju pohadjam :)
<obrut> skola za windowsase ? :)
<ivoks> ne, poslovna skola
<ivoks> libreoffice nema neke funkcije
<ivoks> a rucno racunati te stvari u 2018. bi bilo suludo
<sillyslux> uh vodafone u njemackoj uvodi ipv6 u mobilnim mrezama
<ivoks> morati ce svi uvesti ipv6
<ivoks> i to kroz godinu-dvije
<ivoks> jedva cekam... ipv6 i 5g
<ivoks> revolucija.
<sillyslux> yea! pa cu ja moc pric na lte
<sillyslux> oh nova tv spominje zaustavak toura de francea
<sillyslux> a ne spominje da je policija suzavcem pogodila i vozace
<Vlado9A> i to samo neke, kao slučajno
<sillyslux> pa... desi se
<Mmike> ivoks, si na moru ili u zg?
<Mmike> ak si na moru, kak ti tele2 ovih dana radi?
<SakiKnin> SakiKnin: ja sam u Grčkoj, gori sve :)
<sillyslux> sillyslux, ja sam u kastelima, tele2 radi ko bog
#ubuntu-hr 2018-07-25
<SakiKnin_> dobro jutro
<SakiKnin_> dana gospodnjeg 25.07.2018
<ivoks> Mmike: upravo sam si uzeo 120GB na vipu i do kraja mjeseca cu raskinuti ugovor s tele2
<ivoks> Mmike: tele2 mi ne radi nikak
<obrut> ivoks: 120GB na vipu sto ? :)
<obrut> ivoks: mobilna data ?
<ivoks> neka ljetna tarifa
<obrut> pretplata ili bonovi ?
<ivoks> da mi izdrzi dok ne dodje homebox
<ivoks> jednokratno je to
<ivoks> 120GB do 30.9.
<ivoks> na telefonu
<obrut> ja imam radove u stanu pa sam odseljen na 2 mjeseca i trazim neki mobilni internet sa sto vise prometa
<ivoks> ne nasjedaj na tele2
<obrut> nisam jos nista uzeo, a tom tele2 nist ne vjerujuem ikao imaju kao najpovoljnije
<obrut> a to sto ti ne radi nikako ne radi bilo gdje ili dolje na Murteru ak si tamo ?
<ivoks> ma
<ivoks> lupam se po glavi
<ivoks> obecavaju da ce to rijesiti vec godinu dana
<ivoks> problem je sto nemaju antena
<ivoks> jednostavno ne mogu pokriti toliko podrucje
<ivoks> i vele mi da ce staviti jos dvije antene do kraja godine
<ivoks> kaj mi to znaci... nis
<Mmike> ivoks, ja sam tele2 u krapinskima koristio, 5 tjedana, radilo ko zmaj. Vani sam imao 90/60 cca, u sobi 40/30
<Mmike> ono, pre odlicno
<Mmike> u zagrebu imam 5/5 jedva :) 
<ivoks> ne radi uopce ovdje
<Mmike> da, to valjda jako ovisi o lokaciji
<Mmike> i kolicini ekipe
<Mmike> jer na selu, oko Jastrebarskog (selo neko na obroncima zumberka) tele2 opce ne radi - tamo sam uzeo officebox vipnetov koji radi ok, imam 20/20, kad dobro vjetar puse i 30/30 :)
<Mmike> idem bas u vip centar uzet homebox za probu da vidim kak ce na krku radit
<Mmike> jer tamo mogu samo dsl imat, i to jedva 10/2
<Mmike> iako pise da je 20/2, nema sansi dobit preko 10mbita
<obrut> Mmike: kaes, vjetar dobro nosi radio valove :)
<Mmike> a ili to ili moja duboka koncentracija :D
<obrut> inace, ja sam sad kod zenine sestre u stanu, imaju vip fiksni, pucaju mi ssh konekcije ko kokice... nikakvi keepaliveovi ih ne mogu spasit :P
<obrut> mislim da cu se prebacit na mobilni hotspot :P
<hbogner> baci pogled na https://www.tele2.hr/o-tele2/tele2-mreza/ac173/
<hbogner> cisto da vidis jeli uopce pokriveno
<hbogner> jer ako nema pokrivenosti na karti zaboravi, a ako ima pokrivenosti ovisi o opterecenju na repetitoru
<hbogner> ja sma na pocetku imao 50/50 u karlovcu, da bi se to postepeno s mjesecima smanjivalo na 30/30, 20/20, 10/10 na kraju
<hbogner> ili je cak bilo 5/5 na krjau
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> da, nisam impresioniran
<hbogner> dok sam bio među rijetkima kojis su koristili tele2 sve ej radilo super, sa sve vise korisnika brzina je padala
<ivoks> ma ja pricam o macbooku
<ivoks> ok, navikavam se da moram misa non stop koristiti
<ivoks> ok, navikavam se na command+q i sl
<ivoks> ali nemrem se naviknut na to da mi ikonica za bateriju kaze da je 100% i puni se, a punjaca nije vidio sat vremena
<ivoks> nemrem se naviknut na itunes koji skace svako malo i onda se synca s telefonom i sta ti ja znam
<ivoks> nemrem se naviknut da mi chrome pojede toliko RAMa da mi ni 128GB ne bi bilo dosta, a vise od 16GB nije dostupno
<ivoks> nemrem se naviknut da je ventilator toliko bucan da sam jucer na sastanku mislio da netko vani pili drva
<ivoks> i jebte safari na kojem ne radi google meet
<ivoks> i kak na linuxu bluejeans moze bez flasha, ali na macu moram imati flash
<ivoks> i kada koristis flash ili google meet, onih reklamiranih 10 sati baterije je cisti prdez
<ivoks> i za razlicite VPNe moram imati razlicite aplikacije
<ivoks> i btw, ikonice u trayu dolaze u random nacinu; FIFO
<ivoks> nikakvog reda
<ivoks> jebo me pas, unity je najbolji UI ikad :)
<ivoks> od ovih svih boja ne znam sto je sta
<sillyslux> mozda ipak nesto grijesis
<ivoks> maknem pet stavki iz docka
<sillyslux> tipa "you're holding it wrong"
<ivoks> i dok se poveca
<ivoks> i sad mi ide preko prozora aplikacije
<ivoks> pa koji k :)
<ivoks> i da... maksimize ne postoji
<ivoks> postoji samo minimize i full screen
<ivoks> i kad odes na full screen, dobijes novi desktop na kojem je samo ta aplikacija
<ivoks> i cijelo slaganj 'ovo je canonical, ovo je dlivio, a ovo jamming' ode u kurac
<SilverSpace> Tak je...  ivoks> jebo me pas, unity je najbolji UI ikad :)
<hrvoje> ne znam, meni je XFCE i dalje vrh :) valjda sam star i retro orijentiran :D
<hbogner> ja isto na xfce, od kad su maknuli gnome presao na xubuntu jer sam imao slabiji stroja sa 2gb rama, a navika mi je sad i na jakim mašinama
<sillyslux> ja prije 10 godina zaglibijo na fluxbox
<ivoks> hrvoje: !
<ivoks> ti srca
<ivoks> ja cijelo ovo vrijeme mislim kako je to neki drugi hrvoje
<ivoks> a ono drug iz klaiceve :D
<ivoks> dakle, vip homebox na murteru je puno bolja opcija nego li tele2 pokucni internet
<hrvoje> Ivoks! Pa ima Hrvoja puno :) jedino sam ja dovoljno rano "ukrao" nick na nickservu :D :D
<ivoks> ja sam mislio da je dogan
<ivoks> :)
<hrvoje> hahahaha ni njega nisam vidio 1000 godina, plaćam pivu prvom kojeg vidim :)
<ivoks> on je u singapuru
<ivoks> di si ti, sta ima s tobom?
<hbogner> je ima nas puno Hrvoja :D
<hrvoje> onda si ti izgledniji kandidat, ugrijala bi se piva do tamo :)
<hrvoje> eto me, alive and kickin' :) usfalio mi irc
<hrvoje> jellyev kolega u firmi :)
<hrvoje> kaj ima u tebe? :D
<ivoks> oho
<ivoks> pa sta ne dodjes s njim kada prodaje mandarine
<ivoks> pa da cugu popijemo :)
<hrvoje> pa drage volje, bio sam i ja prošle godine pazario mandarine hehe, odlične su bile
<ivoks> eto, onda dogovoreno
<ivoks> ako ne i prije
<hrvoje> dapače :) di si inače, u Zg ili si i ti zapalio u singapur? :)
<ivoks> ja sam u zagrebu
<ivoks> do sad sam bio i cesto na putu, ali se to sad smanjuje
<ivoks> trenutno sam na murteru :)
<hrvoje> hehe skoro da bi te wifijem mogao dobaciti trenutno :) btw koliko ti ide pokućni tamo?
<jelly> kiša :-|
<jelly> prošle godine je tele2 bio 10-40Mbps, sad je 2-3.  Ima 7 uploada zato.
<hrvoje> ouch :( de si jelly kućo stara, jesi u puli ili zg?
<jelly> puli
<jelly> osim ako lopovi citaju logove kanala, onda sam u zg
<hrvoje> lopovi koji znaju što je irc su već ljudi u godinama i potražili su fizički manje zahtjevan posao :)))
<hbogner> jelly, hrvoje jedino je ovo problem: Dobrodošli na #ubuntu-hr. Razgovori na ovom kanalu se trajno bilježe i kao takvi su javni. Upotrebom ovog IRC kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr
<hrvoje> ma nije to problem, ljudi u pravilu izbjegavaju čitati lektiru i logove :)
<hrvoje> osim kad moraju :-)
<jelly> tome se nadamo
<jelly> ali da netko cilja bas tebe, mogao bi naci svasta
<hrvoje> nekako se tješim da će prije ići provaljivati susjedima koji stavljaju fotke s ljetovanja na fejsbuk :)
<ivoks> tele ne ide uopce
<jelly> zar nemaju oni dogovor sa nekim od ova dva veca da im daju roaming gdje nemaju signala
<jelly> ivoks, sad navodno imamo i mi nadostuk uslugu, 50kn 60GB mjesecno, ali vise nisi korisnik jer smo onomad bili nesposobni dovuc stalnu vezu 12+ mjeseci u tvoje selo
<jelly> mobile 4G nadostuk, je li
<jelly> jel mozda neko prodaje 2x8GB DDR3 za sitne pare?
<hrvoje> imaju, mislim sa HTom
<hrvoje> preskupo im je bilo graditi nacionalnu mrežu pa se fokusiraju na urbana područja i fallback kroz nacionalni roaming, mislim da je prvo bio vipnet a onda su se prebacili na ht
<jelly> taj dogovor im je slab na potezu zg - ri, svaki put kad se vozim moram preswitchat na ht SIM
<jelly> tj, pardon, sad je iskon.mobile
<hrvoje> jel ti uključen roaming? obično je po defaultu off i onda te odreže kad izađeš iz grada
<jelly> ne bi li trebao handover raditi ez roaminga tamo di nema signala?
<hrvoje> mislim čak da možda i ne .. bar je takvo bilo moje iskustvo svojedobno
<jelly> probat ću uključit roaming ak se sjetim
<jelly> samo da mi ne naplate $$$
<hrvoje> nema više $$$ za roaming (osim BIH, tamo smo gasili mobile data jer su cijene i za bill gatesa poprilične :))
<jelly> nema kad si u drugoj drzavi, a kad si u istoj...?
<hrvoje> mislim da nacionalnog roaminga osim tele2->ht niti nema, a taj se naplaćuje operateru a ne tebi, tebi tele2 pruža uslugu kao da si na njihovoj infrastrukturi
<ivoks> jelly: jel mogu za 150kn dobiti 180GB?
<ivoks> tele2 ima ovdje signal
<ivoks> ali nema kapacitet za turiste
<ivoks> i otkako se roaming ukinuo, nisu nista ulozili u kapacitet
<ivoks> i propast
<sillyslux> ako se prilagode situaciji s turistima, bit ce lipo izvan sezone
<ivoks> ma nije ni izvan sezone nes
<hrvoje> e da, roaming je bio zlatna koka a sad je solidno opterećenje na operatere i traži puno ulaganja
<ivoks> ali vip radi uredno
<sillyslux> svakome svoj ured
<ivoks> jos uvijek je zlatna koka
<ivoks> nasli su nacin
<ivoks> moram ici u subotu u sibenik razgovarati s vipom jer ovo kaj rade je komedija
<ivoks> kupim mobile paket za inozemstvo, za kanadu i izrael
<ivoks> a oni mi skidaju MB s tog paketa dok sam u njemackoj
<ivoks> i kad sam ga potrosio, vise nista nisam mogao... morao bi kupiti paket
<ivoks> sto je protivno pravilima iz EU jer nisu isti uvjeti u HR i DE
<jelly> ivoks, to je super pitanje, provjerit cu ali vjerojatno ne sudeci po https://www.iskon.hr/Mobile-Wi-Fi > SIM kartica s 60 GB* internet prometa [...] 
<jelly> > *Promotivni period traje od 1.6.2018. do 30.9.2018. Svi postojeći i novi korisnici koji aktiviraju Iskon.Mobile Wi-Fi opciju, tijekom promotivnog perioda dobivaju 60 GB podatkovnog prometa unutar postojeće mjesečne naknade. Po isteku promotivnog perioda podatkovni promet će se smanjiti na standardnih 30 GB.
<jelly> Želim Iskon.Mobile Wi-Fi
<ivoks> aha
<ivoks> da, nije mi to nes... treba mi 200GB mjesecno
<ivoks> turisti, uploadnje fotki i tako to
<jelly> zimku
<ivoks> vip ima 120gb za 120gb
<jelly> to je bolje
<jelly> a ovih 1TB od Tele2 ne vredi tih 169kn ak nemas bendvita za fizicki potrosit tih 1TB u mjesec dana
<ivoks> ma nabijem ih
<jelly> jedino da si slozis router koji downloada na vip a uploada na tele2
<sillyslux> ja sam skinio 20GB u jedan dan na 3g s tele2
<sillyslux> a moglo je i vise
<jelly> da, 20*30 = 600
<sillyslux> sad da imam 4g neznam
<jelly> ovisi di si, ja ovdje sad imam 4G connectivity al kaj to vredi kad imam UMTS brzine
<jelly> nemrem gledat netflix u 720p prek toga
<sillyslux> ugh... spamaju se neke kanale :(
<sillyslux> <macker|> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scanda
<sillyslux> link na srpski server
<hrvoje> pomaže kad se stavi vanjska antena
<jelly> sillyslux, nije to srpski server nego sugava encyclopaedia dramatica
<sillyslux> .rs
<sillyslux> sta je to?
<jelly> nekad site sa sprdnjama, danas klevete i trollboard
<hbogner> sillyslux, ne samo freenode nego i drugi serveri
<sillyslux> Encyclopædia Dramatica
<sillyslux> ￼
<sillyslux> show
<sillyslux> Screenshot
<sillyslux> Type of site
<sillyslux> Satirical wiki and forums
<sillyslux> Available in	English
<sillyslux> Created by	Sherrod DeGrippo[1]
<sillyslux> Revenue	Advertising and donations
<jelly> .rs im je zadnja domena sa koje ih jos nisu potjerali
<sillyslux> Website	encyclopediadramatica.rs
<sillyslux> Commercial	Yes
<sillyslux> Registration	Optional (required to edit pages)
<sillyslux> Launched	December 10, 2004; 13 years ago[2][1]
<sillyslux> Encyclopedia Dramatica (often abbreviated ED[3] and æ) is a satirical website, consisting of a wiki that uses MediaWiki software.
<sillyslux> oh shit
<sillyslux> sry
<sillyslux> otisa mi mis
<sillyslux> ...is a satirical website, consisting of a wiki...
<jelly> satirical je bio prije 10 godina, a mozda ni tad
<jelly> uglavnom djeca koja pljuju po drugoj djeci
<ivoks> sillyslux: mogu i ja, u svibnju
<jelly> i nesto malo politicke propagande
<ivoks> ali od 6. do 9. mjeseca tele2 4g je nefunkcionalan
<sillyslux> hah, znaci izvan sezone
<hrvoje> ivoks: jesi probao vanjsku antenu upogoniti?
<sillyslux> jos sam ja na bonove
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> imam dvije antene vanjske
<ivoks> koje gledaju ravno u toranj
<ivoks> ne, ne mozes nista
<hrvoje> a onda si napravi više-manje sve kaj si mogao
<ivoks> zvao sam i priznali su da nemaju dovoljno kapaciteta
<ivoks> i rekli kako ce do kraja ljeta staviti jos jednu antenu na to brdo, a do kraja godine jos jednu u centar mjesta
<ivoks> nista im ne vjerujem
<sillyslux> pa nista pricekas da odu turisti
<jelly> :-)
<jelly> ako mu odu turisti onda mu internet ni ne treba :-)
<sillyslux> htio bi ja sebi neki cat6/7/8/9 lte usb-gsm stick
<hrvoje> ma na odmoru su, dosta im je megabit :D
<sillyslux> i bezbroj gigabajgta
<sillyslux> ali dobro je i ovo 7gb/70kn
<sillyslux> jedino blesavo mi je sta se ovi 3g stick iskljuci
<hrvoje> flat je problem na dijeljenom mediju, ali svejedno su napravili solidan iskorak i potjerali konkurenciju da se malo isprsi
<sillyslux> pa ga treba izvuc i vratit unutra pa ponovo pokrenit vezu
<hrvoje> još uvijek pričamo o 3g-u? :)))
<sillyslux> ne to sam samo ja
<sillyslux> svi drugi su prisli odavno na 4g
<sillyslux> evo da vam dam malo mira, odo se istusirat
 * jelly ima ili stari 3G stick, ili tulifon koji trosi bateriju ko blesav kad je hotspot
<jelly> %$#@ namecheap, svake godine je sve skuplje produljenje domene
<hrvoje> da, uveli su milijun TLD-ova a svejedno poskupljuje
<SakiKnn> jelly: kao osiguranje :)
<sillyslux> najbolje mi je ono kad ti kaze "premium domain name" i opali 10000x skuplju cijenu
<SakiKnn> sillyslux: pa to je sa punim paketom, sve i sve
<SakiKnn> sillyslux: ja hostm doma na laptopu, samo se spojis na svetog nikada
<SakiKnn> :)
<sillyslux> he?!
<SakiKnn> laku noc prijatlji
#ubuntu-hr 2018-07-26
<SilverSpace> dam
<ivoks> wow, ubuntu-hr.org stvarno ima arhaicni ubuntu
<ivoks> budz0r: ^ jel pripremas upgrade? :D
#ubuntu-hr 2018-07-27
<jelly> koliko arhaicni
<ivoks> jos uvijek je supported :)
<jelly> pjbmu, vec 5 dana upisujem aktivaciju net bankinga u novi mobitel i zalim se na PBZ mejlom, telefonom, u poslovnici
<jelly> ... a upisujem 2 koda krivim redom :-D
<jelly> i jos sam im lagao da 100% upisujem ispravno i da cu im poslati screenshote
<jelly> zakljucak: korisnici su bedasti
<jelly> ukljucivo kad sam ja korisnik
<hrvoje> car :) i kaj ćeš im sad reć? da si ujebo ili da je proradilo samo od sebe? :D
<jelly> tetki na mejl sam rekao da sam pisao krivo i da se ispricavam na neptrebnoj gnjavazi
<hrvoje> svaka čast, rijetko tko prizna kad fula :) svi se uvijek vade na višu silu :D
<jelly> ima "identifikacijski kod", koji je identifikacija usera koji se dobije 2FA SMS-om, i "aktivacijski kod" koji je OTP.  Ja cijelo vrijeme upisujem naravno prvo user pa password
<jelly> a aplikacija trazi prvo password pa user id
<hrvoje> čim uspiješ fulati, to je fail dizajnera user interfejsa :)
<jelly> a vec sam ih mislio crnit na fejs da su potiho ukinuli staru aplikaciju jer guraju novu (koja je skuplja)
<hrvoje> jedno npr treba biti brojevi, drugo slova i polje od brojeva ne prihvaća slova, polje od slova ne prihvaća brojeve
<jelly> naravno, a ovo su oboje 8 dekadskih znamenki u 4+4 formatu
<jelly> ruzno je sto vecina UX koje primijetim tijekom dana su neprijateljski nastrojeni
<hrvoje> koliko bi si i oni smanjili broj poziva i poboljšali user experience da samo malo razmisle prije nego što krenu u izradu
<sillyslux> lolwat? aplikacija banke se placa? di to u play storu?
<hrvoje> mogućnost povezivanja aplikacije sa svojim računom se plaća :)
<sillyslux> aha
<jelly> koristenje aplikacije je dodatna usluga koju nase banke uglavnom naplacuju
<jelly> jer zasto bi netbanking bio besplatni default koji odterecuje poslovnice
 * jelly ne moze docekati Eticnu banku
<hrvoje> nažalost, ako im ikad izdaju dozvolu za rad to će biti ravno čudu :(
<hrvoje> lopovi ne vole kad im se netko miješa u posao :)
<jelly> python edukacija https://i.imgur.com/ip5WKmC.jpg
<datase> ^image/jpeg 659x525 23.8KiB :: 19,991 views :: safe for work
<obrut> jelly: ne izgledaju mi bas ko pythoni :)
<hrvoje> bar nemaju vitičaste zagrade :D :D
<obrut> pusti ti to, nekad viticaste zivot znace :)
<sillyslux> kobre ucu python
<sillyslux> ski
<obrut> da umjesto da grizu, da dave :)
<sillyslux> ako in uspije mozemo i nase poskoke slat u tu skolu
<sillyslux> jucer u 13:30 jedan zaluta u centar splita
<sillyslux> http://dalmatinskiportal.hr/vijesti/poskok-uhvacen-na-autobusnoj-stanici-u-splitu/33886
<ledeni> .weather zagreb,croatia
<datase> Zagreb,HR(lat,lon=45.81,15.98) - Condition: Clouds - scattered clouds. Temperature 29.5°C/85°F (29.0 to 30.0°C) Wind: 2km/h Humidity: 48% Pressure at sea level: 1011hPa Visibility: 10km
<ledeni> .weather melborne,au
<datase> Sorry, 'melborne,au' not found
<jelly> to je edukacija o pythonu!
<ledeni> .weather melborne,australia
<datase> Melborne,US(lat,lon=33.57,-88.2) - Condition: Clear - clear sky. Temperature 26.4°C/80°F (25.0 to 28.0°C) Wind: 2km/h Humidity: 65% Pressure at sea level: 1019hPa Visibility: 0km
<jelly> zima, eh?
<ledeni> .weather camberra,australia
<hrvoje> kaj nije melbourne ? :)
<datase> Sorry, 'camberra,australia' not found
<hrvoje> i canberra?
<hrvoje> .weather melbourne,australia
<datase> Melbourne,AU(lat,lon=-37.81,144.96) - Condition: Clouds - broken clouds. Temperature 10.9°C/52°F (9.0 to 13.0°C) Wind: 2km/h Humidity: 66% Pressure at sea level: 1012hPa Visibility: 10km
<ledeni> 😀
<jelly> to je bolje
<jelly> .weather marlboro
<datase> Marlboro,US(lat,lon=40.32,-74.25) - Condition: Haze - haze. Temperature 28.0°C/82°F (27.0 to 29.0°C) Wind: 2km/h Humidity: 66% Pressure at sea level: 1017hPa Visibility: 16.093km
<jelly> unsurprising
<jelly> nego jel izasao 18.04.1 vec
<jelly> nemam pametnijeg posla nego potrgati instalaciju na ovom laptopu
<Mmike> ivoks, tele2 na krku, nula bodova, vipnet homebox svi bodovi, imam 90/40 mbita, a sjedim na terasi u prizemlju, sad cu se popest gore na drugi kat i probat i vipnet i tele2 opet
<Mmike> jedino sto je ovaj vipnetov ruter tesko govno, tj, mogucnost konfiguracije ne postoji
<Mmike> pa je preporuka kupit neki mikrotik ili neki treci drek
<hrvoje> 90/40 je više neg kaj imam na vdslu, jao jao :)
#ubuntu-hr 2018-07-28
<obrut> ja sam trenutno u zagorju, 3g stick ustekan u mikrotika, download 1.66 Mbps, upload 9.84 Mbps :P
<obrut> prije par dana sam imao oko 10/6 :P
<obrut> navecer
<sillyslux> ovo ono glavna tema
<sillyslux> ali da
<sillyslux> jel to speedcheck.py?
<sillyslux> Download: 6.11 Mbit/s Upload: 0.95 Mbit/s
<sillyslux> tele2
<sillyslux> pokrenem speedtest i kad zavrsi, odma me izbaci (2 put)
<obrut> evo ubacio 4g stick u mikrotika, ping 33, download 9.51, upload 10.60
<sillyslux> 4g stick? oa
<sillyslux> hocu i ja
<obrut> bas jucer dobio od frenda pa evo upravo zamijenio s ovim 3g :)
<obrut> fora mi je sto u mikrotiku radi ootb
<sillyslux> vozac je u kernelu?
<sillyslux> meni puno znaci signal, gore na katu puno je bolje
<obrut> ma to se sve u pravilu predstavi ko serijski modem
<sillyslux> ha... pojma...
<sillyslux> ovi zte 3g meni se gasi svako nekoliko dana
<sillyslux> a digot i dva-tri put na dan
<sillyslux> pa ga moram vadit i vratit
<obrut> atdt*99# i vozi misko :)
<sillyslux> ty
<sillyslux> trazi sam to ohoho
<sillyslux_> https://www.autosport.com/f3/news/137682/schumacher-takes-first-f3-win-at-spa
<sillyslux_> prica se nastavlja
#ubuntu-hr 2018-07-29
<sillyslux> onokad citas ghost pa se pitas sta je g-host...
#ubuntu-hr 2019-07-22
<Mmike> novi maas je spor :(
<jelly> Mmike, nemam url shortener
<phd> nađoh jelly 
<phd> for free, as a beer
<phd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7s8glZ-efMg&list=RD4yx9s31eoKQ&index=14
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Tanita Tikaram - Twist In My Sobriety (Official Video) :: Duration: 03:54 :: Views: 941,364 uploaded by TanitaTikaramTV :: 14,685 likes :: 256 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> phd, <3 :)
<phd> *trept*
<phd> digo sam firmu u london
<phd> ovo ovdje je tešku qua!
<phd> Kad je prpa to napravio cmoljio je po fejzbucima kao rvacka <blabla>ovono
<phd> babić isto *kra*kra*
<phd> bezveze
<phd> noćas sam baš radio papirologiju oko vlasništva, domena i selidbe lokacije firme
<phd> ima posla ali da, sad je gotovo
<Mmike> radio sljeme
<Mmike> Neh nah nah nah
<Mmike> super je
<Mmike> radio sljeme mi redovno ima najbolju muzkiju
<Mmike> jedino kad pocmu pricat...
<jelly> https://twitter.com/StarTrek/status/1152671148372480001 Picard, trailer
<hrvoje> /say zato je onaj Deezer ili Spotify zakon ... nitko ne priča :)
<phd> kako kome paše Mmike, ja volim 101
<jelly> RadioParadise ponekad dosadi iako se trude biti raznoliki
<phd> https://www.quora.com/Which-place-is-better-to-live-Brazil-or-former-Yugoslavian-countries
 * phd just gave his *twocents* there
<jelly> phd je živio u .br?
<jelly> ŽIVIJOOOO
<phd> jelly: jesi li pogledao link?
<jelly> ne u zadnjih 15 minuta!
<phd> nije sve u naslovu :P
<jelly> prije toga, da
<phd> jelly: lik se žali da mu je dosadno u HR LOL
<phd> pa sam malo čupao linkove festivala :)
<jelly> kaj nije cura
<phd> pojma
<phd> to meni isto 
<phd> a da
<phd> je, cura je :)
<phd> znamo kak svi volimo virtualizaciju, oblake, kontejner..
<phd> Kaj mislite o virtualnim državama? Pravno su u sivoj zoni, nešto su probali tam na onoj "ničijoj zemlji" izmađu Hrvatske i Srbije, ali to je loše prošlo
<phd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyaI4-5849w&list=RDfyaI4-5849w&start_radio=1&t=102
<datase> ^ YouTube :: DJ Khaled ft. Rihanna, Bryson Tiller - Wild Thoughts (Official Video) @ 01:42 :: Duration: 03:36 :: Views: 802,703,345 uploaded by DJKhaledVEVO :: 4,155,089 likes :: 291,308 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> jelly, ak upgradeiram ILO konzolu na starim HPjcima, ocu se onda moc na konzolu normalno spojit s brwoserom?
<jelly> Mmike, samo zadnji iLO4 i iLO5 imaju HTML5 konzolu
<jelly> to su prolianti DL G8, Gen9 i Gen10
<jelly> baš sam se ugodno iznenadio kad su to dodali u iLO4, prije je bilo samo javaws i activex 
<Mmike> da, iz nekog razloga mi PaleMoon vise ne radi 
<jelly> i java applet koji više ništa ne podržava
<Mmike> tj, nemrem pokrenut konzolu
<jelly> na koji server odn koji iLO?
<Mmike> jelly, neki
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> Product Name	ProLiant DL360 Gen9
<Mmike> License Type	iLO 4 Advanced Evaluation
<Mmike> iLO Firmware Version	2.20 May 20 2015
<jelly> to je iLO4, na linuxu bi ti trebala raditi java web start
<jelly> issa
<jelly> sve manje od 2.54 ima unauth remote exploit
<Mmike> ma e, znam
<Mmike> al' iza 22 vpna, i ak tko sjebe netko iz mog tima je
<jelly> java ws radi i sa normalnim browserom
<Mmike> nebiutno to, kak da pokrenem taj java ws?
<Mmike> kad kliknem na 'remote console' nish se ne desi
<jelly> klikneš na web start.
<Mmike> (chrome/firefox)
<jelly> ne znam napamet
<Mmike> nemam web start
<Mmike> imam samo
<Mmike> Java Integrated Remote Console (Java IRC)
<Mmike> i velim, u FF/Chrome to nije radilo, u PaleMoon je radilo (al' je od proslog tjedna prestalo i u palemoon)
<jelly> ne to
<jelly> webstart.
<jelly> aha to je tako stara verzija da nema ws
<jelly> jebo
<Mmike> precisely :)
<Mmike> sad gledam di da firmware skinem
<vileni> Mmike: i kad kupujes node304? :)
<Mmike> vileni, kad se vratim s mora :)
<Mmike> ak u medjuvremenu ne nadjem nesh bolje?
<vileni> good luck :)
<Mmike> vileni, naso sam onaj kavezic za 5.25 u koji mogu 6 2.5 diska stavit
<vileni> meni je toliko dobar da bi desktop u njega slozio
<Mmike> pa mozda nadjem kuciste za to
<Mmike> vileni, nije preveliko to?
<jelly> Mmike, jel mozes do http://install.iskon.hr/HP/iLO-FW/ilo4_270.bin
<vileni> Mmike: koji dio?
<Mmike> mislim FractalDesign je jeben
<Mmike> jelly, 403
<vileni> sad me jedino napajanje muci jer je preveliko za node304 i full size gpu
<Mmike> vileni, a kakvo imas unutra?
<vileni> pa u NAS-u imam neko, fortron 750 ili tako nesto
<vileni> ali on nema nista osim onog raid kontrolera
<vileni> da desktop selim u node isla bi 1070 unutra
<jelly> Mmike, a do http://jebo.me/other/ilo4_270.bin
<vileni> i samo 2 diska
<Mmike> jelly, ti mogu
<jelly> Mmike, koji je md5sum od toga?
<Mmike> 33fe887b637629872c31f93444b62f3c  ilo4_270.bin
<jelly> 33fe887b637629872c31f93444b62f3c  hp/proliant/g8/ilo4_270.bin
<jelly> to je ok
<jelly> flešuj, kad završi čekaj 2-3 min, pa vidi
<Mmike> jelly, jel' moram gasit/rebootat server za to?
<jelly> ne
<Mmike> jelly, btw, di to nadjem na hp sajtu? 
<Mmike> https://support.hpe.com/hpesc/public/km/product/1009143853/Product#t=DriversandSoftware&sort=relevancy&layout=table&f:@kmswsoftwaretypekey=[swt8000029]&f:@kmswsoftwaresubtypekey=[swst9000213]
<Mmike> tu imam samo flash utilityje za windowze i ino
<jelly> ali će se rebootati ilo i postoji mala vjerojatnost da krepa i zahtijeva power unplug i plug :-)
<jelly> sajt im je sjeban, ponovo, i search je tlaka
<jelly> ali prvo odaberes model, onda odaberes OS, onda je lakse
<Mmike> https://support.hpe.com/hpsc/swd/public/detail?swItemId=MTX_f13420b102cb4101ab1befc470#tab5
<Mmike> to su samo windoze
<jelly> i vjerojatno ti za Gen9 već treba site account vezan za support contract
<jelly> već si otišao predaleko
<jelly> hpe.com -> Support -> Documentation and Software -> Select a product -> Search, gore: DL360 Gen9 -> Suggested odabereš DL 360 Gen9 server models -> pa onda dobiš rezultate gdje lijevo možeš birati OS
<Mmike> jelly, a vidi ovo: iLO Firmware Version	1.22 Apr 19 2013 :))
<jelly> koji iLO?
<jelly> 3? 4?
<Mmike> License Type	iLO 4 Standard
<Mmike> iLO Firmware Version	1.22 Apr 19 2013
<Mmike> IP Address	10.230.10.101
<jelly> nice
<jelly> to je možda prije nego je Gen8 bio na tržištu
<Mmike> Product Name	ProLiant DL360 Gen9
<jelly> možda su namjerno tak stare verzije da se vidi da li nešto radi?
<Mmike> ma jok
<Mmike> nitko se ne brine o tome
<Mmike> idem jesst
<Mmike> nemrem 
<jelly> ja obično skinem fw za RHEL7, ili self-extract shell ili rpm pa se otpakira i unutra je .bin
<jelly> Mmike, https://support.hpe.com/hpesc/public/km/product/7252838/HPE-ProLiant-DL360-Gen9-Server-Models?ismnp=0&l5oid=7252836#t=DriversandSoftware&sort=relevancy&layout=table&f:@kmswtargetproductenvironmentlatest=[7252838_Red%20Hat%20Enterprise%20Linux%207%20Server]&f:@kmswsoftwaretypekey=[swt8000029,swt8000193]&f:@kmswsoftwaresubtypekey=[swst9000213]
<jelly> "ništa lakše"
<phd> *burp*
<phd> ručak
<phd> *coffee*!
<phd> dobar je ovaj djedica kaj su ga namlatili danas: Da sam imao pištolj, ubio bi ih svo troje :)
<jelly> i još bi imao besplatan stan i hranu
<phd> pff
<phd> odšetao bi s uvjetnom
<phd> doma na ručak
<jelly> debili su se svađali s njim, odšetali, vratili se u maskama i ISTOJ ODJEĆI i prebili ga i kako su ih samo prepoznali?!
<phd> pda
<jelly> -_-
<phd> debili, nije šteta 3 metka na njih potrošit, *žbeng* kroz tri čelenke i gotovo. Ako si spretan, dovoljno je i 2 metka
<phd> ovako, jedan je djelatna vojna osoba, taj će najebat za primer svima
<phd> ne ginem mu pritvor i zabava u SISu
<phd> nego, ima jedna davna anegoda o meni i strpiću
<phd> tog se uvijek rado sjetim
<phd> sjedimo kod njega doma, pijemo kave s mlijekom i puno šećera iz velikih šalica i pričamo o IRC
<phd> I slažemo se oko toga kak bi bilo fora kad bi se mogao dodat potpis na 'IRC'.
<phd> Tražimo rješenje koje radilo na što većem broju IRC konfiguracija i bilo bi bolno lako za implementaciju.
<phd> Idealno bi bilo da se radi o cross-networks rješenju, ulogiraš se na N mreža, sa L različitih logina K različitih nickova, ali odmah se zna da si to ti, i baš nitko drugi.
<sillyslux_> to kao irc-spambot?
<sillyslux_> ima vec napredna rijesenja za to
<Mmike> jelly, yup
<Mmike> jelly, to bu islo i na ove prastare firmwaretove, jelde?
<jelly> treba probat :-)
<phd> I velim ja Vidu: "Ha, šteta što nisi bio u Rijeci s nama 1991., baš smo pričali o tome :)"
<jelly> di je rahmetli Vid bio '91?!?!?
<Mmike> pa ovaj ilo upload traje li ga traje
<jelly> jedno 5 minuta
<jelly> prvo upload, kratka provjera potpisa, pa onda flashanje opet dosta dugo
<jelly> i onda se zresetira i nakon minutu je opet https gore
<Mmike> jelly, i za to vrijeme nevidim nist, jeld?
<Mmike> mislim, imam onaj prozor 'uploading fimware', vidim da je chrome uploadao svoje, i sad - cekam
<jelly> cekaj.  Novije verzije imaju progress bar
<jelly> 2.20 bi trebao imati nesto...
<jelly> ne znam kak radi u chrome, ja sam obicno isao kroz firefox na linuxu, firefox ili IE na windowsima
<jelly> IE i ActiveX je jos najstabilnija opcija za konzolu jer to nisu nikad potrgali
<phd> jelly: Vid je moral ostat u Zagrebu, mama ga nije pustila s nama u Ri
<jelly> ^_^
<phd> Uglavnom, pričam ja njemu trač iz Rijeke na to i kak smo to riješili
<phd> Davno je to bilo, kakav SSL, kakvi bakrači
<phd> uopće ne znam kad je oauth postavljena na bravu IRCa no svega toga tada nije bilo
<phd> nić
<phd> pa ni Android Smartphonea
<phd> I velim mu,
<phd> Vid, ti jako dobro znaš da kompjutori ne vole vodu, potovo toplu vodu. Poliješ komp vodom ili kavom, izađe van bijeli dim. 
<phd> I isto tako znaš da kompovi rade na bijeli dim, kad bijeli dim izađe iz kompa - komp više ne radi 
<phd> :)
<Mmike> jelly, jos uvijek se nist ne desava :D :D :D :D
<phd> jelly: kaje to *pkr* na Iskon IPTV?
<jelly> pkr?
<phd> prknulo
<jelly> Mmike, jel se pinga?
<phd> reko *prk* i nastala gužva. 
<hrvoje> jel sportski kanali? :)
<phd> Tehnička podrška ima annunce prije neg smiješ tipkat kam želiš
<jelly> Mmike, probaj otvoriti u novom tabu još jednom, možda se već naflashalo
<phd> a prvo kaj moš tipnut je 1 za SMS kad bu opet sve ok
<phd> Ćevkal sam agenticu jedno 20 minuta i onda prekinuo ne dočkavši
<jelly> Mmike, možda si sve sjebo :-D
<hrvoje> prekid optike :) sredit će se :D
<phd> hrvoje: i AXN 
<Mmike> hrvoje, de di kaj?
<phd> ja opet?
<phd> a eb*mu Bager!
<phd> I delamo bagerima
<hrvoje> ma ništ, u dolazu su prdnuli neki kanali ... po ovim vrućinama valjda bageristi još manje gledaju
<phd> idem ovo bacit na fejs bit će smiješno
<Mmike> License Type
<Mmike> 	iLO Standard
<Mmike> iLO Firmware Version
<Mmike> 	2.70 May 07 2019
<Mmike> ye :D
<Mmike> da, pizda mu mater'na
<Mmike> sad to izgleda ljudski
<Mmike> jelly++ 
<jelly> sad izgleda skoro ko iLO5 
<jelly> jedino kad otvoriš HTML5 konzolu primijetiš da je stari ARM unutra ipak dosta sporiji 
<phd> Kad Bandić dela, sve stane!
<phd> :D
<phd> pa i internet i TV
<phd> i svi gledamo kak on dela
<jelly> phd, do 2018 su bageri morali raditi najave da će bagerirati, i plaćali su penale prema nekome (gradu? hakomu?) nešto sitno, sad navodno više nema penala i bageri samo deru
<jelly> nema najave, ne pazi se, izvođače boli đon
<phd> kad su to počupnili danas? Od kolko traje haos?
<phd> 112
<phd> LOL
<phd> baš zabavan razgovor sa 112 
<phd> Zvao sam ih da pitam kad će to stati
<phd> Pojma nemaju ad je netko čupnuo kabel bagerom
<phd> štoviše usmjeravaju me na Telekome LOL
<phd> a kaj sad dela bolnica koja ima infrastrukturu na <odabri_sam> tekekomu kad bager okine po kablu
<phd> budel
<phd> budale
<jelly> bolnica moožda ima 3g/4g backup
<phd> ha, nezna bager Å¡to je BTS jelly 
<phd> meni ovo malo smd*
<jelly> (iako po pričama IT-jevaca koji rade s bolnicama, oni imaju "servere" ispod stola, bez backupa kaj to je backup)
<phd> prvo stenjevec
<jelly> BTS?
<phd> pa onda nastavak
<phd> bazna stanca - bts
<phd> tu bu kenja  neka 
<jelly> po gradu obično ima preklapanja 2-4 bazne stanice
<jelly> ne samo zbog auti nego i zbog kapaciteta
<jelly> ne znam kako bi tu 112 mogao pomoći
<hrvoje> njih zoveš kad se bazna stanica zapali ili vidiš da ju netko demontira za sekundarne sirovine :)
<phd> jelly: zvao sam 112 da vidim jel znaju za bager :D
<phd> ne znaju i nije ih briga :P
<phd> lol
<obrut> zvat 112 iz gluposti bi trebalo kaznjavat
<jelly> kako to da si mislio da je to pod njihovom nadleznoscu?
<sillyslux_> nisi valjda...
<sillyslux_> kolko ti je godina?!
<Mmike> jelly, spasio si me s ovim, super je novi ilo :D
<DomaMuffin> Bolnica? Samo da vam velim da telekirurgiju eksperimentalno koristi samo Sv.Duh ( ako ) i sve hitne sluzbe imaju i radio vezu. Internet bi prvo zafalio domarima i pacijentima na besplatnom vajfaju :)
<DomaMuffin> Dzaba internet i e-karton, mozes u bolnicu karton poslati golubom, doci ce prije doktora.
<hrvoje> kako koji sektor :) primarna zaštita recimo bez interneta vraća ljude doma vrlo često :) ne mogu do ceziha, ne mogu do kartona oni koji imaju cloud rješenje itd...
<hrvoje> apoteke isto
#ubuntu-hr 2019-07-23
<SweetMuffin> hrvoje: phd je gore spomenuo bolnice. Uvjeravam te da ne bush ostal bez transfuzije jer nema interneta.
<hrvoje> SweetMuffin: to sigurno, ali iznenadio bi se koliko im je postalo ključno za poslovanje ...
<SweetMuffin> Neosporno, samo velim, ne umire se od manjka ineterneta ( vecinom ) 
<SweetMuffin> jelly: koristite vi vSphere containers ? 
<jelly> SweetMuffin, njet
<jelly> ovo? https://www.vmware.com/products/vsphere/integrated-containers.html
<hbogner> ima netko listu ISP providera po datacentriam, interesiraju me međunarodni provajderi u RH: cogent, telia, ...
<phd> jutro djevojčice
<phd> dobra vam je ova naša/vaša idolNET :-P
<phd> mreža, jelte.
<phd> 2 i pol ćovijeka tamo svaki put
<Mmike> phd, nesto treba napravit po tom pitanju!
<SweetMuffin> jelly: da, to razmatramo, imas nekog tko koristi ?
<obrut> cak se ico neki dan oglasio :) ziv je :)
<obrut> na idolnetu, jel :)
<SweetMuffin> Ako nista drugo, sad bi bilo lako organizirati SHIT
<phd> https://www.facebook.com/pav4211/posts/473250863222999
<phd> Mmike: pda
<phd> prvo maknjit onih 5 nužnih da se registrira kanal
<phd> to je teški bulšizt, samo gubljenje vremnea. Baš sam jučer tamo regao #KinK
<phd> drugo,
<phd> obavezno stavit "web sučelje", to je danas *must*. Chat koji to nema, je mrtav chat. Na to nagodratit portalAq. :: https://www.krstarica.com/
<phd> treĆk,
<phd> umrežit se sa ostalima u balkan.irc.net
<phd> ili whateva
<phd> world.irc.net
<phd> just my *twocents* about subđektŽ
<phd> ide wItZ:
<phd> Grupa žena ima vođeni obilazak tvornicom kondoma, pokazuju oni njima sve, ama baš sve. Kako se prave, kako se testiraju, cijeli proces.
<phd> I ka su sve vidjele, kaže im vodič:
<phd> Znate, imam tu i jedna igla, koja probuši malu rupicu na svakom kondomu, malu, oku ne vidljivu. A ono tamo, velika zgrada, to je naš pogon dječje hrane.
<jelly> SweetMuffin, nemam, mi vrtimo docker i k8s u VM-ovima
<jelly> radije vendoru dati par većih virtualki nego pristup na vSphere API
<ivoks> pa naravno
<ivoks> nego di drugdje
<ivoks> jos ne vjerujem da idem direktnim letom od zagreba do toronta
<ivoks> pa to ce biti idealan nacin za uci u SAD
<hrvoje> nisam nikad bio u SAD, ali možda se i to promijeni :) moram obić silicon valley i malo vidjet ta čudesa ... :D
<phd> Recep:
<phd> 2 tablete C-Vitamina 250g, Šumeće
<phd> 4 žlice šećera
<phd> #CEDEVITA ! 😃
<phd> Još bolji okus 😊
<phd> #kupujmohrvatsko #dijelimohrvatsko
#ubuntu-hr 2019-07-24
<vileni> koji njubovi na mup.hr
<vileni> od jucer im sajt ne radi
<SweetMuffin> Jebem si jutra i backupe:  ExternalAPIException: Snapshot ID for incremental backups was not found in the DB
<dodobas> yutro
<Mmike> dod-o-baas
<ivoks> https://www.btplc.com/News/#/pressreleases/bt-turns-to-canonical-ubuntu-to-enable-next-generation-5g-cloud-core-2900622
<ivoks> to je to
<ivoks> cijela europa :D
<jelly> za mjesec-dva BT nece biti europa :>
<ivoks> biti ce europa
<ivoks> nece biti EU
<ivoks> 'Canonical drags the telco into the 21st century '
<ivoks> https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/07/24/bt_adopts_openstack_5g/
<ivoks> lol
<sillyslux> ali za ipv6 ima jos vrimena
<dodobas> koji problem ipv6 rjesava, voip ?
<obrut> dodobas: rjesava to da meni doma treba /48 :)
<hrvoje> nažalost, ne bu to tak skoro :-|
<nixhr> dobar dan
<SweetMuffin> Kako sistemac naručuje rundu?
<SweetMuffin> - DDR4 pive.
<sillyslux> ode i rimac u kinu https://www.moj-posao.net/Posao/444811/Development-Manager-mf
<sillyslux> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Wa3EDUuP5I
<datase> ^ YouTube :: CRS-18 Mission :: Duration: LIVE :: Views: 77,880 uploaded by SpaceX :: 7,644 likes :: 160 dislikes :: 0 favorites
#ubuntu-hr 2019-07-25
<phd> jutar
<phd> Mmike,  dobar vam je taj vaš iđešNet/idolNET :) :: Uspio sam dobit nickban, a svratio sam dvaput
<Mmike> phd, ja bih rekao da to vise govori o tebi nego o idolnetu :D :D :D
<phd> pa, s obzirom da sam admin na ICQ-Net, KRstarici, i Undrenetu, da, vjerojatno si u pravu Mmike 
<DomaMuffin> Da se sredit' situacija da i admin dobije Kline 
#ubuntu-hr 2019-07-26
<sillyslux> opet Sysadmin Appreciation Day?
<DomaMuffin> Je, opet smo leto godinu stariji
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> wtf
<ivoks> Gemius
<ivoks> Dragi posjetitelju interneta, 
<ivoks> Možeš nam pomoći da bolje razumijemo internet.
<phd> vrijeme da se počastim onda, Sysadmin Appreaciation Day
<_pa> new year, new nick to add
<sillyslux> https://uxdesign.cc/the-worst-volume-control-ui-in-the-world-60713dc86950
<obrut> hahaha :) ovo s curlingom je zakon :)
<respawn> jedna za sys administratore IT System Administrator - Song
<DomaMuffin> It better be new ! 
<respawn> ne smijem stavljati link
<DomaMuffin> Koga si naljutio ? :D
<respawn> nisam nikoga ali znam da channel admini odmah kick
<respawn> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kXMnIU1jaY&feature=youtu.be&fbclid=IwAR2lHBykbu6F6fBiBrLPl8vYCbSIQKbDekR8zin-7mdiCL3_tCGUh0qIIe0
<datase> ^ YouTube :: IT System Administrator - Song :: Duration: 04:29 :: Views: 7,449 uploaded by RA Studio :: 115 likes :: 6 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<DomaMuffin> Da, ova nije nova :) 
<DomaMuffin> Kickajte ga :) 
<respawn> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udhd9fmOdCs
<datase> ^ YouTube :: The SysAdmin Song :: Duration: 03:02 :: Views: 226,503 uploaded by Santhosh Kumar :: 1,669 likes :: 29 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<DomaMuffin> <3
#ubuntu-hr 2019-07-27
<_pa> Super fora za SysAdmin day, ja baš volim takve šale. IRC service disconnect ban na cijeli Iskon.hr & nick disconect ban ban na 5 kanala & Group-nick disconnect ban na IRC servisu. To je kao da raketnim bacačem gađaš muhu. Bit će rata, vidim. Šta je slijedeće? DDOS na sve providere u HR? :P
<_pa> jutar
<_pa> bila je to vesela noć :)
<sillyslux> lol koga si naljutio?
#ubuntu-hr 2019-07-28
<jelly> na kojoj to mreži
#ubuntu-hr 2020-07-20
<jelly> hmm, novi thinkpadi
<jelly> ne kuzim zasto mikronis ima tako los odabir modela
<jelly> T14 sa najjacim procesorom, 16GB memorije, 512GB diska, najslabijim ekranom, ne treba mi ni procesor ni toliko ssda a dobar ekran mi treba
<jelly> i sad cu kupiti .de model, za 16% PDV, i po defaultu mi je lenovo sajt ponudio 400nit ekran, 16GB memorije, srednji cpu i 256GB SSD, tocno sto bi htio, za 1100 eura
<vileni> to zvuci kao jako dobra cijena za t14
<vileni> mene zanima kakav ce biti x1 nano
<jelly> ma treba mi sad nesto sto mogu odnijeti na plazu i raditi bar 5-6 sati
<jelly> imam tu stari x1 gen2, ne traje ni 3 sata
<vileni> a to je dosta stara generacija procesora
<jelly> mozda bi bilo bolje da uzmem neki chromebook, ako ga maznu da nije steta
<vileni> ako mozes raditi sa chromebooka :)
<jelly> eh, treba mi ssh i rdp, to valjda ima
<jelly> ok, trebaju mi i teamsi i skype sad
<vileni> to moze kroz web
<vileni> ali za chromebook sa dovoljno rama i ok ekranom moras platiti previse
<jelly> da, mora biti dobar ekran inace nis koristi
<jelly> hocu sjest na terasu iznad plaze i radit
<jelly> https://i.imgur.com/BsUCA84.jpg
<datase> ^image/jpeg 4608x2592 4.5MiB :: 0 views :: safe for work
<Mmike> jelly, moj x260, baterija trajala 10ak sati kad sam ga uboo, sad traje oko 5-6 sati
<Mmike> vileni, nisi mi odgovorio nikad, onaj ekran sto si mi poslao, siguran si da pase na x240? ako da, narucim odmah
<vileni> Mmike: nisam vidio pitanje, ali ekran sam nasao negdje bas gdje su komentirali ugradnju takvog
<vileni> navodno kabel podrzava i hd i fullhd ekran u x240
<Mmike> onda da uzmem?
<vileni> sad cu jos malo pogledati
<vileni> kazu da mora biti FRU 00HM745
<vileni> ok, izgleda da je dobar taj :)
<jelly> 5-6 mi je ok, ali 12-13inch X su mi premali, ne znam bih li se navikao
<SweetMuffin> Momci, sto se koristi za inkrementalni/diferencijalni backup mysql baza ovih dana? 
<Mmike> to se ne radi
<Mmike> backupiars sve ili nista:D
<SweetMuffin> Zakaj se to ne radi ? 
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, innobackupex, alfa i omega
<Mmike> ma serem, radi se :)
<SweetMuffin> Trenutno backupiram sve, ali skupi mi se svakih par dana 1TB toga pa mi je mukica
<Mmike> ak ti je mala baza (tipa, do gigu), onda mysqldump
<Mmike> ak ti je veca, onda innobackupex
<SweetMuffin> Ovo perconino radi  na mysqlovima koji dodju s redhatovima ? 
<SweetMuffin> Aha, pise mi sve. Thx
<Mmike> da smo sad na slacku, dobio bi :thumbs-up: na zadnju recenicu :)
<SweetMuffin> Pa sheraj svoj slackspace nejm, pa cemo bit' :) Ja te u firmin nemrem pustit' :)
<Mmike> Nit ja u svoj :D
<vileni> pa napravite si svoj :)
<jelly> jel perconino neki sir?
<SweetMuffin> Samo security-wise
<jelly> dammit.  https://www.njuskalo.hr/lenovo-prijenosnici/lenovo-t490s-2k-14-intel-i7-14-16gb-ddr4-1tb-ssd-win10-r1-oglas-30899764 ... sve super, 8kkn, ali dobro da sam čitao još jednom i primijetio GLOSSY ekran
<jelly> ali ovaj nema glossy https://www.njuskalo.hr/lenovo-prijenosnici/lenovo-t490-14-intel-i7-14-32gb-ddr4-512gb-ssd-win-10-r1-oglas-30482683
<Mmike> jel' i nove T serije imaju ram zalemljen?
<Mmike> https://www.njuskalo.hr/lenovo-prijenosnici/lenovo-thinkpad-x280-fhd-i5-256-8-odlicno-stanje-garancija-oglas-31960457 cijena ok
<Mmike> jedino nema memorije :)
<hrvoje> ja bio uzeo t460, odlicna sprava ...
<Mmike> ma ja bih x280 zbog jaceg CPUa
<Mmike> al' brate mili i lemilica s memorijom
<jelly> https://www.njuskalo.hr/lenovo-prijenosnici/lenovo-thinkpad-14-x1-carbon-gen-7-i5-16gb-256gb-ssd-win10-r1-oglas-30675868
<jelly> T490 ima pola zalemljeno i 1 slot
<jelly> ali su rasprodani
<jelly> pa tražim ponudu za ovaj X1 Carbon Gen7.  Nije ništa proširivo, ali 16GB 256 i 400nit low power FHD IPS je taman koliko mi treba
<jelly> ili to ili bi uzeo novi T14 iz Nemščije
<jelly> CPU mi ne treba, ne kompajliram
<jelly> a lik mi predlaže HP... nisam mu imao srca reći da mi je laptop bez trackpointa svetogrđe
<jelly> 120Hz refresh, mat touch screen, sve je to ok ali ak nema tri gumba i klitač ne zanima me 
<jelly> ovaj lik je imao T490 sa 16 zalemljeno i 16 u slotu, znači max 48GB, to bi možda i Mmiketu bilo dovoljno, samo velim, nema više na lageru
<JobMuffin> Jedan od servera oji vrti kriticnu poslvnu aplkaciju je na debianu 7. To bu veselo. 
<jelly> to nije niš
<jelly> našao sam Debian 5 u produkciji neki dan
<jelly> na javnoj ip adresi, naravno
<jelly> u našoj firmi, ne negdje na internetu skeniranjem :-)
<jelly> debian 7 je imao support, nekakav, do 30.06.2020.
<jelly> to friško! :-)
<JobMuffin> gledam kad su repo keyevi istekli i placem. Da sam bar nasao taj stroj pred mjesec dana, bio bi bitno lakse
<jelly> možeš još uvijek staviti ELTS repo i popatchirat koliko ide
<jelly> ELTS se plaća(o) ali je repo javno dostupan <g>
<jelly> debian.org support je istekao odavno
<jelly> 2017ish?
<JobMuffin> Ma, zvat vendora i pitati jel mogu sam migrirati softver na noviji debian i bok 
<jelly> da
<jelly> ak je phpuša ne možeš
<jelly> sve će se potrgat
<jelly> ak je javuša, moraš migrirati i na noviji JDK
<JobMuffin> Dobra je stvar kaj vendoru placamo support pa uvijek mogu kenjati da su nam zaboravili napomenuti da je platforma na koju su nam stavili softver EOL
<JobMuffin> Budem probao na fino prvo
<JobMuffin> Ovi iz Lenova se ne zafrkavaju. Kad ti kazu da ce BIOS update restartati laptop, tako i bude
<JobMuffin> Ovaj drugi reboot nisam nicim zasluzio
#ubuntu-hr 2020-07-21
<Mmike> E, danas je fino vruce!
<JobMuffin> Bo'me da
<JobMuffin> Kupio sam si dock za thinkpada, kakva milina
<JobMuffin> Nego, kakav thinkpad s numerickom tastaturom postoji do 10kkn ? 
<dodobas> neki 17" ? model P73 , ne znam jel 15" imaju numpad
<dodobas> JobMuffin: koji dock, ima vise verzija
<Mmike> Imaju
<Mmike> svi :(
<Mmike> ja imam P50 i ima numpad
<Mmike> zakaj ce ti numpad na laptopu?
<JobMuffin> Ne treba meni, teti iz racunovodstva. Nda, uvjet je da je novo, a prvi P73 koji mi je google ponudio je 18kkn
<dodobas> a dobro teti iz racunovodstva ne treba workstation :)
<JobMuffin> otvori ti 7 exelica i 2 poslovne aplikacije u isto vrijeme pa reci da ti ne treba :) 
<JobMuffin> dodobas: preskocio sam pitanje "koji dock" :) Sorry, uzeo sam ovaj: https://www.njuskalo.hr/prijenosnici-punjaci-adapteri/lenovo-thinkpad-dock-station-oglas-29681432
<Mmike> JobMuffin, za koji dock ti je to?
<JobMuffin> za koji laptop ? T450s
<dodobas> ahaa, to je stari dock, koji nema onaj flimsy usb-c konektor
<dodobas> kakav imaju novi
<JobMuffin> stri dock za starog mene :)
<vileni> koliko monitora mozes na tome imati
<vileni> aha, to je 40a1
<vileni> ja imam problem da mi na 40a2 ne prepoznaje ekran na vga izlazu
<vileni> pa imam neku sugavu rezoluciju
<JobMuffin> Trenutno imam spojena dva vanjska monitora. Jedan na VGA, drugi na DVI (preko HDMI>DVI konvertera)
<JobMuffin> " dont think hamsters are even made of ham"
<dodobas> ahahaha
<obrut> i tak... trebam jednu perlusu "prepisat" u python... nakuco sam se tonu perl koda u proslom zivotu i evo gledam ovu skriptu i nije mi bas sve jasno :)
<hbogner> obrut, jesi ti pisao tu perlusu? :)
<hbogner> ako jesi onda je sve jasno zasto ti nijsta njije jasno
<hbogner> kad sam nesto napises i zaboravis na to onda kad drugi put to gledas imas amneziju
<obrut> nisam ja piso :) a i da jesam, bilo bi svejedno :)
<hbogner> nego jesi ti napisao neke brojeve o onom testnom stroju, Å¡to si vrtio i koje rezultate si dobio?
<obrut> hmmm... da :) nisam jos to sastavio :)
<hbogner> :)
<hbogner> gledam ove svoje testove koje vrtim i radim benchmarke neke pa ni ja to nikako da zapisem ...
<obrut> sjetim se svaki put kad se ulogiram u stroj gdje drzim te rezultate, ali tamo se ulogiravam samo kad imam potrebu testirati pizdarije pa ono, u tom trenu nemam vremena :)
<obrut> taj stroj gdje su bili rezultati je bio jedan od nodeova za testiranje
<hbogner> ali bar povray redovito saljem Mmike-u  
<obrut> koji je ono link za povrayanje ? :)
<obrut> odnosno mmikeovi rezultati
<hbogner> http://ubuntu-hr.org/povraying.html
<hbogner> redovito = kad uhvatim vrmena za zavrtit povray na tom stroju prije nego ode klijentu
<hbogner> *kad=ako
<obrut> imam ja jos par povray rezultata s nekih intel Jxxx masina, a zavrtio sam i na rpijevima
<hbogner> danas vrtim gpu testove na tesla t4, moram danas sve završit jer sutra ide pa-pa
<hbogner> kako bi Mmike reko, salji
<obrut> tu su: https://www.obrut.org/stuff/hw/benchmark/povray/
<obrut> zadnje dvije su ne-moje kante, server iz firme i taj atom sto je bio kod mene... ostalo su moje kante doma
<hbogner> a vidi ti njega, on se odvojio od nas, misli d aje bolji pa drzi svoju tablicu :)
<obrut> hehe :)
<obrut> lakse mi je tako azurirat svoje pizdarije
<obrut> moram ponovit jos mjerenja na rpijevima jer mislim da nisu bas skroz dobra... dva razlicita mjerenja na rpi4 su dala drasticno drugacije rezultate
<sillyslux__> ehh a meni novi debian s novim 5.6 kernelom nest glitcha grafiku na j4105
<sillyslux__> s intel drajversima
<sillyslux__> #nijemi drago
<sillyslux__> mislim da to triba pinat na 5.3
<sillyslux__> uvik nesto kad stavim novi kernel
<obrut> ja doticni jos nisam upogonio s grafikom iako sam ga inicijalno nabavio kao media centar... no testiro ovo, testiro ono i na kraju izaso rpi4 i stavio njega kao media centar... a na j4105 jos uvijek testiram pizdarije bez grafike :)
<sillyslux__> oh
<sillyslux__> meni odlicno sluzi kao desktop
<sillyslux__> 32GB ram
<sillyslux__> 43" 4k 24" 192x1200 24" 1920x1080 8" 1600x768
<sillyslux__> sad hoceli kompajl trajat 30 ili 60 sekundi, tko to gleda?
<sillyslux__> i to samo prvi kompajl
<sillyslux__> drza sam ssd nekoristenu unutra 14 mjecsei
<obrut> linux je fakat u ku*cu kao desktop/workstation :P
<hrvoje> ma nijeeee :)
<hrvoje> kaj nisi cuo, ovo je godina Linuxa na desktopu :D :D :D :D
#ubuntu-hr 2020-07-22
<JobMuffin> da, treba ti godinu dana da napravis nekaj na linux desktopu :) 
<JobMuffin> murj<k me upozori da se ne smijem parkirati tamo di jesam, ja ga pitam zakaj (nema znaka zabrane), on mi veli "kaj ne vidite kameru" i ode. Da tjeram inat ili ne ? 
<obrut> dakle kamera predstavlja znak zabrane parkinga
<obrut> dobro je znati
<hrvoje> wat?
<hrvoje> i to pise u ZSPC ?
<JobMuffin> AFAIR ne, i brijem da je otisao od mene jer je skuzio da me krivo naputio
<JobMuffin> Ali, nisam jednom bio u krivu ... 
<JobMuffin> Ja brijem da je kamera tamo jer je posta blizu, pa zbog pljacke
<obrut> hrvoje: naravno da ne pise :)
<obrut> frajer brije u prazno :P
<obrut> ako nema znaka i ne ometas promet (ono sa sirinom ceste, blizu raskrsca, ovo ono) i nije bas necije privatno zemljiste, kakve veze ima kamera :)
<dodobas> ma njemu je receno da mora cuvat mjesto ... pa sad izmislja razloge :)
<hbogner> dobro da te nije tražio pečat :)
<hbogner> radim pvmove remote kod klijenta na 2tb diskovima i hep isključi struju 5 minuta nakon početka, popizdio
<hbogner> a ups nije izdržao tih nekoliko sati nenajavljenog ispada
<hbogner> na srecu pvmove je nastavio di je stao kad se stroj nazad upalio
<hrvoje> agregat honda, komada jedan :D
<hbogner> :)
<obrut> dakle desktop na linuxu, imam dva monitora, jedan na hdmi-ju, drugi na dp-u, upalim komp, rade ok oba, normalno micem prozore amo tamo, pokrenem firefox i jedan monitor mi se ugasi i mogu se jebat
<obrut> nakon par paljenja gasenja proradi, ali prvo titra neko vrijeme
<obrut> evo sad sam uspio dobit sliku, samo pomaknuo firefox prozor i ovaj se opet ugasio
<obrut> u syslogu nikakvih pizdarija da se driver krsi, u xorg logu nista...
<sillyslux> koji je to wm?
<obrut> mate
<sillyslux> cudno, jel i dalje?
<sillyslux> jes proba xset -dpms?
<sillyslux> jel ti zena upravlja s mikrovalnom?
<sillyslux> LC_LANG=hr_HR ayme strashno
<obrut> jel treba kome spil karata za igranje, Microsoft MSDN :) iskopo u nekoj kutiji, sacuvaj me Boze :)
<sillyslux> lol to oni 50cd paket?
<obrut> nema pojma sta i kako... svaka karta ima na sebi neku kutiju s nekim MS proizvodom :)
<obrut> kutiju -> fotografiju/sliku doticne, jel :)
<sillyslux> huh, kakve karte? mislio sam da je to komplet paket za developere sa svim ms proizvodima
<obrut> igraće karte za kartanje
<sillyslux> neee lol
<obrut> karo pik herc i tref :)
<sillyslux> jesi pogleda karte otraga da nemaju backdoor?
#ubuntu-hr 2020-07-23
<dodobas> jel mozda netko nabavljao IP kameru s dvosmjernim audiom, imate kakvu preporuku, koliko kuzim vecina ih danas ima neku mobilnu aplikaciju za pregled videa ili live stream
<JobMuffin> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/fsjmLUZe/
<JobMuffin> Kurcev kurac, ja htio dvije recenice napisati, a app radi link :) 
<JobMuffin> Hikvision su super. 
<JobMuffin> Mi imamo vecu kolicinu kamera raznih vendora, do 1500kn/cam hikice su najbolje
<dodobas> gledam oko 500kn, to sam zaboravio napaisat ... al im i hikVision dosta modela ... sad samo odabrat :)
<dodobas> tnx JobMuffin :)
<JobMuffin> Sto je niza cijena, to losiji mic/zvucnik. 
<JobMuffin> Da se naci nelosih non-audio u tom budzetu.
<sillyslux__> you need at least 8.6GB disk space to install Ubuntu. This computer has only 8.6GB...mehh
<sillyslux__> a treba mu 10 minuta da pokrene u virtualki
<sillyslux__> ah nasa sam grub meni
<sillyslux__> kako ova ubuntu instalacija u qemu moze bit tak spora?
<sillyslux__> fala k...
<sillyslux__> satima se to instalira
<sillyslux__> oh... -enable-kvm m)
#ubuntu-hr 2020-07-24
<dodobas> https://i.imgur.com/uh6dKKY.png :D :D :D
<datase> ^image/png 480x390 287.0KiB :: 120 views :: safe for work
<hrvoje> u WFH fazi sve je safe for work, gospon bot :D
<JobMuffin> ehh, ta tko je jos WFH
<obrut> zavisi i gdje radis :)
<obrut> s mojom ekipom u uredu sve je save for work osim ako nema nekih microsoft ili nodejs pizdarija na ekranu :)
<obrut> s/save/safe/
<hrvoje> hahaha znaci cajke moze nodejs ne moze
<hrvoje> :D :D :D
